# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Seven Days to the Grave [DMOOCH]

## lostsole31

This is a GM tracking sheet for my *Curse of the Crimson Throne: Seven Days to the Grave [IC]* (link provided) game. If you are in that game, or really any of my games, please understand that gazing your eyes here would be willfully cheating by looking here to see GM-only information. That game has reached maximum pages, so ...

We are now on *Curse of the Crimson Throne: Seven Days to the Grave II [IC]* as the active game, as the other has reached maximum thread size.

----------


## lostsole31

The first guard is taken aback, out of indignance and not shock.  The sound of leather saps being squeezed harder by grip easily tells you which way this is going to go.

*R1T16:* "Garhg!" shouts the guard facing Paxre.  Just as immediately, there is Muhrbala flying behind him, just having tipped him in the lower back with his tail.

*R1T15:*  The same guard spins around to smack Murray but misses and shatters some bottles on the shelf.

*R1T14:*  Solt, as well as all the other patrons remaining, scream in confusion and bolt for the exit.

*R1T13:*  Beta, you are standing in line, 5' from Paxre, 10' from the guard that just got hit.  With the mess already forming and what people are passing by, this is difficult terrain.  What do you do?

*Spoiler*
Show


Muhrbala:  16.
Guard #1: 15.  (:42).  Facing Paxre.
Beta:  13.
Paxre:  11.
Guard #2:  11.  (:42).  Facing Omega.
Vendra:  8.
Omega:  2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Beta slides over to the door and braces himself in front of it, waiting  for anyone foolish enough to try to escape while he leaves the matter of  actual fighting to Omega.

*R1T11:* "These guys are punks, Awm" Paxre taunts the guards.  "I think we can thrash them without any deadly weapons."

He starts to tussle unarmed with the man.

*R1T10:*  The guard facing off against Omega holds off but has a guarded stance.

*R1T8:*  Vendra is behind Omega screaming and shrieking about her ruined store.  The guard in front of Omega swings his terribly and his wide swipe the sap smashes open bottles and boxes.  He turns his face away just in time to keep from blinding himself from aromatic oils and barely keeps his footing as the floor has become thick with debris (very difficult terrain; slippery).  At the same time as the guard rights himself Omega feels a sharp pain as from behind him a dagger has stuck between his legs to stab right into his femoral artery for *27*.  Omega shouts in pain and focuses on his leg for a bit too long and it opens up to a strike from the man in front of him saps him in Omega's chest for *10 NL*.  Paxre's opponent slams him in the intercostals for *17 NL*, which is enough to knock Omega onto a table face down.  His weight drags the table doily down with him as well as whatever ribbons and product and vials on top of him (no damage, just cinematic.

*R1T2:*  It's Omega's .... oh, wait, never mind.

*End Round 1, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T16:*  Muhrbala moves into the guard's space, forgoing safety to be able to attack, but Murray dances around the attack, even stabbing the man in his weapon shoulder (R) for *7*.  It's an outstanding wound for someone or something so small, but then you see that Murry and Pax fight in excellent flanking position, and there's no doubt now that even pseudodragons can be trained for some things.  The little guy then slashes with both of his talons for a total of *13*.  

*R2T15:*  The man is already too badly wounded.  The guard drops his sap and wearily "I surrender."  It's too cluttered to try and step out of the way and he's flanked.  He just slumps to the ground.

*R2T13:*  Yup, Beta, the men were using saps (one just surrended), but Vendra herself did amazing damage (on a crit) with her dagger and opened up Omega to get battered into unconsciousness.  It will take you a move action to face the remaining guard remaining in fight, or a double move action to stumble over to Vendra.  Or, you can hold position, but you don't get to keep the rolls.  What do you do?

*Spoiler*
Show


Muhrbala:  16. Guard #1.
Guard #1: 15.  (7:42).  Facing Paxre.  SURROUNDED!
Beta:  13.
Paxre:  11.
Guard #2:  10.  (42:42).  Facing Omega.
Vendra:  8.
Omega:  2.  Suffered 1:6 rounds of giant wasp poison (DC 18, 1d2 DEX).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:*   Beta glares at Vendra, and like a flash, appears behind her, shoving his claw into her side (*11*) with a growl. "You should have just left your stupid lackeys to their work."

*R2T11:* "Neat effect!" cries Paxre cheerfully before a change takes over him.  He manages to keep his combat awareness through instinct, but strange noises issue from him and it is as if a dark shroud exudes from his skin to create a strange dark aura over his right fist.

*R2T10:*  The other guard swings at the little flying thing and it seems like he should have hit Murray, or at least contacted the scales; but as soon as the sap comes into that spot there is a strange visual effect and Murray is still in the same square but 2' away.

*R2T8:*  Vendra screams from the pain and then spins on Beta to stab him in the thicker part of his left lower arm for *6*.  She practically dances on boxes to get away from him.  With amazing physical skill she manages to get out of reach of both Beta and Paxre without either of them getting in a strike.  she gets to a door on the side of the room, opposite the counters.

*R2T3:*  Another guard, similarly armed, opens that door.  "They're wrecking the store!  We knocked one out, but Tebald surrendered.  Protect me!"

The guard stands ... guard in front of Vendra.

End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

*R3T16:*  Murray flaps back 5' and then winks out of sight entirely.

*R3T13:* Beta, it is 10' to the other guard (15' to Vendra, behind the guard).  Because of her acrobatic maneuvers, she still kicked enough debris out of the way to change from very difficult to difficult terrain.    You can tell by her fighting style that she is a swashbuckler, a lightly armored warrior that deals with light thrusting weapons.  What do you do?

*Spoiler*
Show


Muhrbala:  16.  Invisible.
Guard #1: 15.  (7:42).  Facing Paxre.  SURRENDERED!!!
Beta:  13.
Paxre:  11.  Weapon of awe (+2 sacred damage; crits shake for 1 rd no save).
Guard #2:  10.  (42:42). 
Vendra:  8.
Guard #3:  Just coming out of back room.

Omega:  2.  Suffered 1:6 rounds of giant wasp poison (DC 18, 1d2 DEX).  KNOCKED OUT!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:*  Beta lurches forward to the closest target, and as though a blur, launches both claws into the mans gut for *25* total.

*R3T11:*  Paxre uses fist and mid-claws to attack the man, but to no effect with the man's chainmail.  Paxre, as fast as he is, does not use his speed to good effect in combat.

*R3T10:*  The guard counters to have his sap skim off Paxre's armor as well.

*R3T8:*  Vendra takes out a wand and points to Beta, waving it and saying, "Just take your friends, forcibly if you have to, and leave my store.  Please."

Vendra takes a half-second to see if there is any change.  Beta doesn't feel anything.

*R3T3:*  The guard in front of Beta swings with his pain so desperately that when he recovers he is visibly fatigued and panting.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...*

*R4T16:*  A stinger appears in the back of the other guard's right shoulder for *5*, at the same time as Murray appears.  The man hisses from the sting, gets wobbly, and then drops to the ground unconscious.  Murray then flaps down onto the lap of the surrendered guard, stinger-tail raised, and hisses.  The one who surrendered doesn't even think about running.

*R4T13:* Beta, what do you do?  Just the guard in front of you and Vendra behind him (and the door open behind her).

*Spoiler*
Show


Muhrbala:  16.  Invisible.
Guard #1: 15.  (7:42).  Facing Paxre.  SURRENDERED!!!
Beta:  13.
Paxre:  11.  Weapon of awe (+2 sacred damage; crits shake for 1 rd no save).
Guard #2:  10.  (37:42). UNCONSCIOUS til end R14T16.
Vendra:  8.
Guard #3: 3.  (17:42).  Fatigued.

Omega:  2.  Suffered 1 DEX from giant wasp poison.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:*  Beta sees an opening and compressing his claws for a moment, lurches  forward and smashes the guard in the face, hoping to knock him out.  It doesn't knock him out, but the guard definitely seems to have the fight quickly leaving him.

After he strikes, he growls at Vendra. "Surrender and I'll spare you."*Spoiler: Intimidate*
Show

Despite however much "sense" it makes, Intimidate is a standard action (SA) or 1 minute.  However, again, RP is taken into account.

*R4T11:*  Paxre goes into a kind of trance again, and partially aware.  From the center of his chest all color is absorbed inwards and it is black but for the look of stars.  One of the stars pulses stronger than the others and it seems that the pulsing from the star matches a growing, pulsing red of Vendra's dagger.  Not quite sure what is happening, she moans in pain as she takes *13 heat* damage from the handle of the dagger.

*R4T8:*  She points the wand at Paxre this time.  "Defend me from this man!"

"Some kind of charm, Beta!" Paxre calls.  "You're an oread, an outsider, so I doubt it will have any effect on you."

*R4T3:*  The fatigued, bloodied man tries to step out of line to not get into this anymore.  Considering Beta's previous desire, he throws a fist out at him but desperation wins as the man stumbles clear.  He starts moving towards the front of the store.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...*

*R4T16:*  Murray maintains his guard on "his prisoner."

*R4T13:* Beta, you are 10' from Vendra.  What do you do?

Paxre on deck, Vendra in the hole ...

*Spoiler*
Show


Muhrbala:  16. 
Beta:  13.
Paxre:  11.  Weapon of awe (+2 sacred damage; crits shake for 1 rd no save).
Vendra:  8.
Guard #3: 3.  (17:42, 11 NL).  Fatigued.

Out of Combat:
Guard #1: 15.  (7:42).  Facing Paxre.  SURRENDERED!!!
Guard #2:  10.  (37:42). UNCONSCIOUS til end R14T16.
Omega:  2.  Suffered 1 DEX from giant wasp poison.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:*  Beta flips into the air with extreme acrobatic precision in front of Vendra, but she makes only the slightest bit, bringing his  foot down upon Vendra's skull with great strength before landing  expertly in front of her, ready to strike her if she tries a second  time.

*R4T11:*  Paxre takes out a light crossbow and shoots her in the chest for *3*.

*R4T8:*  She does some outstanding bladework that Beta can't quite visually track and before he knows it he has a blade in his gut for *18*.  She then backs up 5' out the door.  This is an outside alleyway that 'T's so that Vendra goes to her left and right (she can't back up anymore, but she can turn).  It is only 5-feet wide.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...*

*R5T16:*  Murray steps "out-of-combat" to watch over the three vanquished guards.

*R5T13:* Beta, you have brute power, but Vendra has tricky bladework in spades.  What do you do?

*Spoiler*
Show


Beta:  13.
Paxre:  11.  Weapon of awe (+2 sacred damage; crits shake for 1 rd no save).
Vendra:  8.


Out of Combat:
Muhrbala:  16.
Guard #3: 3.  (17:42, 11 NL).  Fatigued.
Guard #1: 15.  (7:42).  Facing Paxre.  SURRENDERED!!!
Guard #2:  10.  (37:42). UNCONSCIOUS til end R14T16.
Omega:  2.  Suffered 1 DEX from giant wasp poison.

----------


## lostsole31

There are strange, soft noises coming from nearby; what's more, Paxre knows that Murray likes to back this one up with telepathic whispers.  

Paxre, what do you do for your surprise round action?
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Murray:  16.
Thug #1:  15.9.  Shaken til end R4T16.
Thug #2:  15.
Paxre:  12.
Thug #3:  11.
Thug #4:  8.  Shaken til end R4T16.

----------


## lostsole31

Paxre lines up a shot from the shadows and fires, attempting to sink back into the shadows again.  The bolt skips off a man's shield and barely tinks off his shoulder armor before clacking on the sewer wall down the way.

*R1T16:*  A roiling cloud of deep, black energy rushes past the men in a torrent of life-draining power, and the men are screaming in pain and horror.
*Spoiler: Darkness Calling*
Show

Saved:  Thug #4 (*13 NE*)
Failed:  Thug #1 (*24 NE*), #2 (*21 NE*), 3# (*29 NE*)
Muhrbala, flying in place appears 20' in front of the lead man.

*R1T15.9:*  The lead was already about to react when a small bolt clipped him.  All he sees, though, is the lone pseudodragon.  He draws his sword and screams at the top of his lungs but misses on the charge.

*R1T15:*  The next one does the same with a very fine cut but Murray is just too fast.

*R1T12:* Paxre, your first crossbow is unloaded, but your sniping position seems to be holding.  Murray drew the men to his position so you only have to move 5' forward to be in melee range (or enjoy ranged from your position without provoking an AOO).  What do you do?  Do you say anything?  Regardless, there is no doubt your comrades now know battle is underway.

Meanwhile, Epsilon Elite, roll initiative ...
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Murray:  16.
Thug #1:  15.9.  (9:33).  Shaken til end R4T16.  Charged.
Thug #2:  15.  (12:33).
Paxre:  12.
Thug #3:  11.(4:33).
Thug #4:  8. (20:33).   Shaken til end R4T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:*  Paxre (as above).

*R1T11-8:*  Seeing no other threat, two other thugs try to get around the side of the tiny, flying creature, gaining flanking positions.

*End Round One, Begin Round Two ...*
[Initiative has been rolled ...]

*R1T24:* Beta, it is about 25' down to the corner before it turns and you heard the screams of the men.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  24.
Murray:  16.  Flanked by 3/4.
Thug #1:  15.9.  (9:33).  Shaken til end R4T16.  Charged.
Thug #2:  15.  (12:33).
Alpha:  14.
Delta:  13.
Gamma:  13.
Paxre:  12.
Thug #3:  11.(4:33).  Flanking Murray w/ T4.
Thug #4:  8. (20:33).   Shaken til end R4T16.  Flanking Murray w/ T3.
Omega:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:*  Beta will move 25' to the corner and then moves the 30' to close with the enemy. While he does, he also relays the positions of  everyone he can see to the rest of the party through the Collective.  Beta is now facing one of two men that are flanking the hapless pseudodragon, while two others are in front of Muhrbala.  These men are well-armed, well-armored bruisers - chainmail, longswords, shields, and light crossbows at sides.  Close as Beta is to this thug, it seems that he barely is standing, wheezing heavily.  His movements are not lessened, perhaps because it is the ferocity of a man who knows his end is near; but, something defintely does not seem right.

*R2T16:*  Murray opens himself for attack by trying to sting the man on the other side of him.  They all miss, but his target is shocked by the attacked and swings so wildly he confuses himself.  Taking advantage of the taller attackers, Murray swoops down to sting the baffled man in his left foot for *4* (min; he is exceptionally strong, even for so small a creature).  The man drops like a sack of flour, his chain and loosed sword clattering on the stones of the sewer tunnel.  Murray is now on top of the man, continuing to bite and claw at the unconscious man around his neck and shoulders and face.

*R2T15:*  One of the front men, seemingly shaken, vainly attacks Murray.  The other man, wounded like Beta's other facing opponent, seems to have suffered some type of enervation, to the point that there are even dark traceries of capillaries (?) along his face.  His sword comes down on the oread's shoulder for *7*.

*R2T14:* Alpha, you know what Beta mentioned 25' to the corner ... 30' from there (ish, depending on standing).  What do you do?

You may as well define Delta's and Gamma's actions while you're at it.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  24.  T3.
Murray:  16.  Flanked by 3/4.
Thug #1:  15.9.  (9:33).  Shaken til end R4T16.  Charged.
Thug #2:  15.  (12:33).
Alpha:  14.
Delta:  13.
Gamma:  13.
Paxre:  12.
Thug #3:  11.(4:33).  Flanking Murray w/ T4.  Beta.
Omega:  7.

DYING
Thug #4:  8. (11:33). UNCONSCIOUS til end R12T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:*  Alpha focuses his energy and then bolts around the corner, launching a  bolt of fire into the nearest target he can see.  Despite the interference from your ally, you blast his directly facing opponent with a whopping 16 fire and he gets blasted back 5' and prone.
*Spoiler: Battle Assessment*
Show

Things moved too quickly and you weren't engaged in battle yet to define "healthiest target" unless it is obvious.  It just happens that randomly it was the least healthy opponent.  Besides, Alpha strikes me as the shoot wildly first, ask intelligent questions later kinda guy.

*R2T13:*  Delta stays back, moving only halfway to the corner so he can let the more powerful members of the EE do their job.

*R2T12.5:*  Gamma will slowly lumber his way to the fray, drawing his sword as he goes.  [It is assumed that as vulnerable as you are, your shield is in hand roaming around the sewers.]  He is now 10' from the closest thug.

*R2T12:* Paxre, you are hidden from the thugs, and you have a loaded crossbow.  What do you do?

Omega on deck, Beta in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  24.  T3.
Murray:  16.  Flanked by 3/4.
Thug #1:  15.9.  (9:33).  Shaken til end R4T16.  Charged.
Thug #2:  15.  (12:33).
Alpha:  14.
Delta:  13.
Gamma:  12.5.
Paxre:  12.
Omega:  7.

DYING
Thug #4:  8. (11:33). UNCONSCIOUS til end R12T16.

DEAD
Thug #3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:*  Hidden in a veil of shadow, Paxre surprises the man that was still shaken and a crossbow bolt goes through his hand.  The man screams as he drops his sword, drops to his knees as he goes woozy, and then falls over.

*R2T7:*  Omega bolts down the way to the combat, turning the corner and stopping 10' from the last combatant.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T24:*  Beta vanishes and appears on the far side of one of the thugs, shoving his claw into its side while he was distracted by Murray, but to flank with Murray brings Beta around to the man's left rear and he is skittish enough to be lucky in blocking the claw with his shield.

*R3T16:*  Instead of going wildly, this time Murray brings his neck back and speeds forth for a single killing blow on the fallen opponent upon which he stands.  As this happens, the thug sees an opportunity and brings his weapon high to get some power for a downward cut.  Too high, and with too much arc, as he opens himself to Beta's claw across the thug's lower sword arm for *12* ... disabling the man but not causing him to drop his sword.  Murray, for his part, does 12 to his fallen prey; a lot of damage to the throat, but his mouth is too small to "tear it out" all at once.

*R3T15:*  The last man standing that stupidly opened himself up to Beta, turns tail and does a double move - out of range of torchlight (they had one on the ground).  You now have a panicked and dangerous human roaming the sewers that went clattering down the way.

*R3T14:*  Alpha, you no longer see that last man that ran off into the darkness .... but you can hear him clanging away and screaming in terror.  There are three downed thugs.  What do you do?

Delta on deck, Gamma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  24.  Deadly Insight til end R8T24.
Murray:  16.  Flanked by 3/4.  
 Thug #1:  15.9.  (-3:33).  Shaken til end R4T16. 
Thug #2:  15.  (0:33).
Alpha:  14.
Delta:  13.
Gamma:  12.5.
Paxre:  12.
Thug #4:  8. (0:33). UNCONSCIOUS til end R12T16.
Omega:  7.

*DEAD*
Thug #3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Alpha moves to close in on one of the downed thugs, the only targets he  can still see, and prepares another bolt of fire to finish it. Before he  can finish though, Omega yells at him to stop, that there is no need to  kill them.

*R3T13:*  Delta moves after the thug, casting light on himself his cap to brighten up the path for his teammates pursuit.*Spoiler: Light cantrip*
Show

In the end, casting on an article of clothing you carry is fine, and I know what you meant.  However, just want to make sure you understand that the spell can only be cast on objects, not creatures.  I am not sure what you wear, exactly, but since headwear is standard and Delta is a raffishly handsome bastard, I imagine he is sporting something at a rakish angle.  Headwear is also omnidirectional and not something you necessarily look directly at ... making it ideal for reading.


*R3T12.5:*  Gamma moves in on the fallen three, but like Alpha, doesn't go to strike the killing blow on any of them.

*R3T12:*  Paxre, what do you do?  Business is done here, there are better healers, and one is getting away.

Omega on deck, Beta in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  24.  Deadly Insight til end R8T24.
Murray:  16. 
 Thug #1:  15.9.  (-3:33).  Shaken til end R4T16. 
Thug #2:  15.  (0:33).  ESCAPING!!!
Alpha:  14.
Delta:  13.
Gamma:  12.5.
Paxre:  12.
Thug #4:  8. (0:33). UNCONSCIOUS til end R12T16.
Omega:  7.

*DEAD*
Thug #3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:*  Paxre comes out of his hiding place, looking as if he were wearing a cloak made of pure blackness, and casting swirling shadows thick and thin.  He taps into the well of energy within him and zooms forth 50' in one  burst.  While shadows are around him, the depths of his actual body under his black cloak he calls forth the power of hidden and  suppressed suns is released just enough to shoot forth to the man's  shield which heats up briefly enough to do *10 fire* damage.  The man screams in horrific pain and the shield is seared to his hand as he drops face first onto sewer ground and the small rivulet of disgusting sewer water.

*R3T7:*  Omega focuses his energy into his feet, dashing forward after the fleeing foe even as he sees the brief, red-hot glow of a large metal shield shows and a man screams most terribly.  He moves past Paxre to find the man, as described above.  It will have taken two move actions to actually get up to the man.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...*

*R3T24:*  A quick triage view can tell he doesn't need to waste time on the one that Alpha nearly blew out of the man's boots.  There are two men on the ground, then.  One is being chewed and clawed, and another man.  Which one does Beta go towards?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  24.  Deadly Insight til end R8T24.
Murray:  16. 
 Thug #1:  15.9.  (-3:33).  Shaken til end R4T16. Beta bandaged, but failed.
 Thug #2:  15.  (-10:33).  This one had fled. 
Alpha:  14.
Delta:  13.
Gamma:  12.5.
Paxre:  12.
Thug #4:  8. (0:33). UNCONSCIOUS til end R12T16.
Omega:  7.

*DEAD*
Thug #3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:*  So, what is Beta going to use for bandages?  He has very little himself.

Murray on deck, Alpha in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  24.  Deadly Insight til end R8T24.
Murray:  16. 
 Thug #1:  15.9.  (-3:33).  Shaken til end R4T16. Beta bandaged, but failed.
 Thug #2:  15.  (-10:33).  This one had fled. 
Alpha:  14.
Delta:  13.
Gamma:  12.5.
Paxre:  12.
Thug #4:  8. (0:33). UNCONSCIOUS til end R12T16.
Omega:  7.

*DEAD*
Thug #3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:* Beta holds the unattended, unconscious man down, just to make sure he doesn't try to do anything.

*R3T16:*  There is no doubt that with this flurry of teeth and talon that Muhrbala has killed his foe.  He hops off the man and licks his lips with his serpentine tongue.

*R3T14-12.5:*   Alpha turns and watches his friends run off into the darkness while waiting for them to take care of the runner, while Delta moves further down, allowing his cap to brighten up the path for the others. Gamma focuses softly and simply heals the wounds his comrade suffered,  now content to know that the rest have everything in hand, giving Beta *2 healing*.

*R3T12:*  Paxre, what do you do?

Omega on deck, Beta in the hole ... (I imagine Beta keeps hold of the man?)

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  24.  Deadly Insight til end R8T24.
Murray:  16. 
Thug #2:  15.  (-10:33).  This one had fled. 
Alpha:  14.
Delta:  13.
Gamma:  12.5.
Paxre:  12.
Thug #4:  8. (0:33). UNCONSCIOUS til end R12T16.  Held by Beta.
Omega:  7.

*DEAD*
Thug (2).

----------


## lostsole31

The piercing noise stops.  It didn't go for more than 20 seconds, but for such a loud noise, it seemed like an eternity.

Beta steps into the muck first, and it goes to his knees, moving   quickly.  He has no trouble keeping his balance and moves through.  The   flow of sewer filth oozes into this rough-hewn stone cave, pooling near   its center before continuing through a crude channel in the western   wall. Fat black mushrooms and other disgusting fungus grow thick around   the pool of slime. Several low alcoves are cut into the walls, each   filled with moldering hay, filthy furs, and tiny bones.

No sooner  does he step out into the chamber, two short swords come in  from both  sides.  Beta's reflexes bats one aside, but at the cost of  the other  sword clipping right into the back of his head by his right  ear for *9*. A bite from the first bites Beta with a crit on the nose for *12*, and the one behind him hits again into his right shoulder for *8*.

 A crossbow bolt hits right into Beta's stomach for *7*.

Two big rats then charge in with one biting into his R elbow for *4 (max)*.  With all of this, Beta is instantly in extremely dire straits!!!  :Small Eek: 

*Round One ...*

*R1T26:* Beta, to your left and right are two   humanoid rats flanking you with short swords, and to dire rats in front   of you.  Some 30' to your diagonal left is another one of these   humanoids with a crossbow with partial cover behind a wall.  If you want  to get out of this, you would  have to move forward-diagonally right or  left, or step back.  Otherwise,  stand and duke it out.  But the bit of  wounds that weren't fully healed  before, and now this ambush, it took  no time at all for you to be  rocked.  What do you do? If you step back,  you would have to strike  first; stepping back would put the two ratmen  around the wall and the  ROUS' just out of reach.  

Note your hit points.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Beta:  26.
Dire Rat #1:  21.
Omega:  21.  He will develop filth fever tomorrow.
Dire Rat #2:  20.
Wererat #1:  18.
Gamma:  17.
Shrieker:  16.
Wererat #2:  14.
Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala:  10.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26:*  With a quick flick of the wrist, Beta launches a warding claw towards one of the  rats flanking him.  He blurs back instanteously, but not around the corner.  He lands all the way across the sewer river itself on the other side.
*Spoiler: Fading Strike limitation*
Show

You teleport to a location you see ... not one you have seen.  You couldn't go around the corner, but at least you are well out of the way.

*R1T21:*  One of the dire rats moves forward in the mucky stream towards Gamma and sprawls in the slime to end up right at Gamma's feet before it gets up.

*R1T20.5:* Omega, Gamma is in front of you, and a big rat in front of him.  Five feet past that is the slime-stream that is right out of the tunnel.  You have two visual targets: the rat in front of Gamma, and another rat 10' behind that one.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  26. 
Dire Rat #1:  21.  Gamma.
Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow.
Dire Rat #2:  20.
Wererat #1:  18.
Gamma:  17.
Shrieker:  16.
Wererat #2:  14.
Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala:  10.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20.5-18:* Omega closes the distance between him and the further enemy, refocusing  his energy as he lashes his fists out into the rat, an explosion of  bright light within his strike, and the rat instantly drops.  A short sword comes in high from the left which Omega easily blocks, only to find out it was a setup as a wererat bites him in the stomach for *12*.
*Spoiler: Squeaker, squeaker! Squeak, squeak!*
Show

Dude, you easily kept from the disease of the bite, but you rolled .... right .... on .... the ... money ... to resist the curse of lycanthropy.  That would have been an interesting development.

*R1T17:* Gamma, prone dire rat at your feet.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  26. 
Dire Rat #1:  21.  Gamma.
Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow.
Wererat #1:  18.  Omega's left.
Gamma:  17.
Shrieker:  16.  DELAY!
Wererat #2:  14.
Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala:  10.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.

DEAD:  Dire rat (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:*  Gamma spins carefully, but not carefully enough.  The clumsy dwarf in the heavy armor clanks to the ground and then gets back up.

*R1T14:*  The wererat on Omega's left now attacks.  One edge of his short sword makes a draw cut across Om's spine at the back of his neck for *8*, though the bite failed to get through his magical shirt.

*R1T10:* Paxre, Beta just came zipping around the corner again on your side.  He is badly wounded.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  26. 
Dire Rat #1:  21. (3:9). In tunnel, 10' from Omega, prone.
Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow.
Wererat #1:  18.  Omega's left.
Gamma:  17.
Shrieker:  16.  DELAY!
Wererat #2:  14.
Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala:  10.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.

DEAD:  Dire rat (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:*   With Beta now in front of him, Paxre is shocked at how badly wounded  he is.  He starts to chant in arcane noises that are terrible and almost  impossible to pronounce for any normal mortal.  His mouth only moves a  little bit until the horror is realized .... these terrible sounds come  from within the cloak of shadow that surrounds Paxre, as if the shadow  itself had a malevelonce.  Paxre reaches out and thrusts his hands into Beta's wounds, and yet these hands are semi-corporeal.  There is an  awful, soul-stopping chill.  The body heals some of its wounds,  counter-intuitive to what would be expected, and as Paxre brings his  hands back out some of Beta's innards melt away to fill in the gaps  before finally normalizing above and below.  His body repairs *13* hit points of damage, but I wouldn't say he was "healed" ... that replies an increase of comfort to a normative state.  

There are those who have refused his "gifts" before.

*R1T9.9:*  Muhrbala zooms and with his powerful stinger finishes off the other rat from above (so that an ally can pass through without worrying about him).

*R1T4:*  A bolt from the shooter plants into Omega's left shoulder for *8*.

*End Round 1:* It is apparent now to Alpha (and Delta) that there is no climbing safely around the muck, especially since it is getting kicked up and splashed around with battle, anyway.

*Begin Round 2 ...*

* R2T26:* Beta, you have a little help, but you are still solidly wounded, you have definitely heard grunts and cries of pain from Omega by now, as well as a big clanging ker-splash (likely followed by dwarven contumely).  What do you do?

Alpha on deck (if he wants to do anything), Omega in the hole ... 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  26. 
Rat Swarm #1:  25.9.
Alpha:  21.
Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.
Wererat #1:  18.  Omega's left.
Delta:  17.9.
Gamma:  17.
Shrieker:  16.  DELAY!
Wererat #2:  14.
Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20).

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T26:*   Beta lunges forward back into the fray, flipping into the air over Omega's head.  In doing so both wererats stab at him, and both fail terribly.  The first one (on the left/north) over extends so badly he dislocates his shoulder and takes *1 CON*.  The second is arguably worse; the weapon is loosed from his grasp towards the stone hero ... and he catches it!!  You brings your foot down to slam onto the injured wererat's face before rebounding  off it to make a 10' space between himself and his foes, further into the room offset to the north from the muck and in line with his opponent.  Beta now has that enemy's short sword.   :Small Amused:   A look at the damage, and Beta realizes that he only did about *6 mod*; even with so powerful a strike, the legendary resistance of lycanthropes proves true as it resisted more than half of the damage that would have been put against him.

*R2T25.9:*  No sooner does Beta land than there is a horrible screeching sound.  Both wererats are in some pain (*2* and *3 sonic*). Beta and Omega, who manage to keep from letting the thing hurt them, both see a trembling purple plant among the fungi to the southwest.

*R2T25.7:*  The exposed Beta sees a swarm of rats that rounded the rock before rush into and all around him.  He tries to use another cartwheel style kick (think capoeira), but succeeds in only killing two of the hundreds of rats.  He takes *5* from the total as they swarm all around him and make scores of nips.  However, they take *1 sonic* from the fungus' noise.

*R2T21:* Alpha, you are unable to target an intersection that would not hit Omega as well.  You have no LOS to the enemy (they are on both sides of the wall, adjacent to Omega but out of sight to you.  You do just barely see Beta getting covered in rats.  Feel free to take your action again.  What do you do?

Omega on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword.  Swarmed.
Shrieker:  25.9.  Will stop shrieking at beginning of R3T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.9.  (26:27).  Swarming Beta.
Alpha:  21.
Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (27:27).
Wererat #1:  18.  Omega's left.  (16:24 [26], 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta:  17.9.
Gamma:  17.
Wererat #2:  14.  (23:26).
Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20).

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21-20.3:* With no ability to safely hit his enemies, Alpha waits to get a more advantageous shot when Omega makes a safe zone.  Omega tries to spin-kick before he beats a hasty retreat, but is stabbed in the offending foot for a painful *10* while the other strike is deflected by his magic armor.  Once out of range (behind Gamma), he announces  over the collective, rather hastily, _"I'm away, burn them!!"_

Alpha simply directs his burst where Omega was standing and there is a small eruption of fire.  Though Alpha can't see the effects of his opponents, Beta can; the wounded wererat takes *15 fire* and is supporting himself against the wall to keep from falling over.  The other wererat manages to duck into the muck quickly enough to be unsinged.
*Spoiler: Alpha*
Show

Why DC 20 versus a DC of 17?  I forget, where do I find "active energy type," if that's the thing.  I'll have to write that into the description when I find it.  Regardless, even with a higher DC and Omega's aura, those that made a saving throw still made the saving throw.

*R2T19:*  Yet another swarm of rats comes in from the north, into the muck, and ends its movement 10' before Gamma.

*R2T18:*  The badly injured wererat charges Beta with its bite but it scrapes off his armor.

*R2T17.9:* Delta, you are well outside.  What do you do?  Because of Gamma, Omega, and Alpha, you wouldn't even be able to get behind the last without being in the main river of sewer water.

Gamma on deck, minorly injured wererat to south on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


***  Aura of Misfortune:  Any opponent w/in 20' of Omega suffers a -2 penalty on all saving throws.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword.  Swarmed.
Shrieker:  25.9.  Will stop shrieking at beginning of R3T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.9.  (26:27).  Swarming Beta.
Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow.  Stance (Aura of Misfortune).
Alpha:  20.3.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (27:27).
Wererat #1:  18.  Omega's left.  (1:24 [26], 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta:  17.9.
Gamma:  17.
Wererat #2:  14.  (23:26).
Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20).

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17.9:*  Delta sloshes to the middle of the actual sewer stream, but close enough to encompass as many of his party as  possible in his healing burst, and then lets it loose in a brilliant light, providing *7 healing* for Muhrbala and Omega (Beta is out of range) while Gamma redirects *3 healing* to Beta and Omega.

*R2T17:*  Stepping into the mass of rats, the swarm bite and nips at him but they haven't yet gotten into his armor.  He rounds the corner low to not be hit by the wererat to the south, but as he lifts his sword high for a chop, Gamma again slips into the muck and a swarm of rats.  Gamma, prone and covered in rats, is in a bad place to be.

*R2T14:*  Gamma is an easy target and the wererat hits him with all of its might in Gamma's right shoulder for *8 (max)*.  Not being made of metal, his bite just can't get through dwarven steel.

*R2T10:*  Paxre, what do you do?  

Muhrbala on deck, sniper wererat in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


***  Aura of Misfortune:  Any opponent w/in 20' of Omega suffers a -2 penalty on all saving throws.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword.  Swarmed.
Shrieker:  25.9.  Will stop shrieking at beginning of R3T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.9.  (26:27).  Swarming Beta.
Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow.  Stance (Aura of Misfortune).
Alpha:  20.3.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (27:27).
Wererat #1:  18.  Omega's left.  (1:24 [26], 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.
Gamma:  17.
Wererat #2:  14.  (23:26).
Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20).

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:*  Paxre moves around the corner into the "tunnel" and steps in front of Alpha and channels dark healing into himself and focuses on this strange telepathic link while focusing on Omega, and it works!  Omega dark energy flows in a creepy cloud straight from Paxre to Omega for *12*.  This is the first time ever he's managed distance healing and he's lost allies before because of positioning.  *Spoiler: This changes things ...*
Show





*R2T9.9:*  Muhrbala zooms up past the badly injured wererat's snapping teeth and stabs him in the upper back for *7 mod*, which is enough to drop the lycanthrope.

*R2T4:*  The sniper fires at Beta and misses.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R2T26:* Beta, you are being swarmed, and if you move offline at all you will be out of LOS from allies in the tunnel.  There is only one wererat (barely wounded) near the tunnel, two rat swarms (you're in one and the other is all over the prone Gamma), and there is still a sniper around the northern corner (though he hasn't had a great track record).  Stomping on the rat swarms, other than killing one or two rats, had no appreciable difference.  Oh, and that gods-awful noise is still ringing.  What do you do?

Noisemaker on deck, Beta's rat swarm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


***  Aura of Misfortune:  Any opponent w/in 20' of Omega suffers a -2 penalty on all saving throws.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword.  Swarmed.
Shrieker:  25.9.  Will stop shrieking at beginning of R3T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.9.  (26:27).  Swarming Beta.
Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow.  Stance (Aura of Misfortune).
Alpha:  20.3.
Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (:26).
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (27:27).
 Wererat #1:  18.  Omega's left.  (1-624 [26], 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.
Gamma:  17.  PRONE!!!
Reinforcement Wererat #2:  20.  (:26).
Wererat #2:  14.  (23:26).
Reinforcement Wererat #3:  20.  (:26).
Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (:26).
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20).

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T26:*  Beta backs up, passing a failed AOO from the wererat, to stand just in front of his prone friend.  He and Gamma are now both in a rat swarm.

*R3T25.9:*  The high-pitched noise ends.

*R3T20.5:*  Omega, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, rat swarm on Beta/ Gamma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


***  Aura of Misfortune:  Any opponent w/in 20' of Omega suffers a -2 penalty on all saving throws.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword.  Swarmed by RS#2.
Shrieker:  25.9. 
Rat Swarm #1:  25.9.  (26:27). Omega.
Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow.  Stance (Aura of Misfortune).
Alpha:  20.3.
Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (:26).
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (27:27).
 Wererat #1:  18.  Omega's left.  (1-624 [26], 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.
Gamma:  17.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#2.
Reinforcement Wererat #2:  20.  (:26).
Wererat #2:  14.  (23:26).
Reinforcement Wererat #3:  20.  (:26).
Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (:26).
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20).

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20.5:*   Omega charges back in on his nearest target, but his desire to rush the action is his bane as he slips and slides forward in the muck.  With this terrible reversal of fortune, his aura is dropped until he can situate himself again.*Spoiler: Terrible Acrobatics check*
Show

Sometimes, it would seem, the aura of misfortune turns back upon you.  There's a price to be paid for demanding ill for others.

*R3T20.3:*  Alpha moves up to the rats, his powers changing as he does, but as he goes to breathe - in bringing his head back - the elan falls into the muck ... and a whole lot of rats.  As he lands on his back, just keeping his head out of sewer water, there is a little puff of flame and smoke and he coughs.

*R3T20:*  A new wererat - a reinforcement it would seem - hops over the rivulet and stabs down at Omega to hit him in his right upper arm with a penetrating wound for *22*.

*R3T19:*  The rat swarm swarming Gamma and Beta, and each manages to slash at the swarm for *3 mod*.  With his armor keeping out some, Gamma only takes *3*, but even with his psionic armor Beta still takes *6*.

*R3T17.9:* Delta, what do you do?  You can't use your healing surge until round 7.  Gamma, Alpha, and Omega are all prone.  The rat swarms end just in front of you ... which might not bode well for you.  You already have noticed that the slick-bottomed (and moderately deep) rivulet going into the room is playing havoc for your team.

Gamma, you are swarmed by rats.  Gamma is so clumsy, naturally but even worse in armor, that it seems that even attacking or spellcasting or the like is enough movement to cause slipping.  Through the collective, Gamma is getting into a bad way.  Gamma is on deck (literally) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


 *** * Aura of Misfortune*:  Any opponent w/in 20' of Omega suffers a -2 penalty on all saving throws.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword.  Swarmed by RS#2.  
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. 
Rat Swarm #1:  25.9.  (26:27). Omega.
Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow.  PRONE!!! 
*  Marked:  Wererat #2.
Alpha:  20.3.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#2.
Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26).  S side of river on Omega.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Swarming Gamma and Beta.
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-7, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.
Gamma:  17.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#2.
Reinforcement Wererat #2:  20.  (26:26).
Wererat #2:  14.  (23:26).  Marked by Omega.
Reinforcement Wererat #3:  20.  (26:26).
Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26).
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20).

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17.9:*  Delta takes a deep breath. This fight is definitely not going well for  him and more importantly his team. This muck was making fools out of  them, and they knew it. In a sudden flash of insight, Delta pulls out a  spell focus and conjures a pit not too far from his party members,  hoping to draw in some of the muck and even the odds for his team.  

Omega, you feel yourself falling briefly, and then you slam down for *10*.  You are barely conscious.  You look up, and it seems you fell into a 20' deep pit that is 10' x 10'.  

Others, the wererat Omega was fighting that jumped to the far side just manages to hop back 5' (and out of view).  Much to Delta's chagrin (and everyone else's), the flow of mucky water does not alter at all.  It doesn't seem to divert around the pit, it just seems to stop at the pit and then it is as if it continued on the other side.

*R3T17:*  Gamma struggles up to his feet; keeping to the ground is not his thing when his typical dwarven stability is marred by human poopie.  After he struggles, he readies his shield and prepares to defend himself  against follow-up attacks.  All the while, rats continue to nip at him.

*R3T15:* "What'chu see, Layl?" calls a wererat's voice.

"Magic pit opened," answers another.  "I see no other humans, though they attacks our home!"

 "I got this!" calls another.  A wererat bounds into view and slides down the sloping wall of the pit.  Omega sees a wererat coming down slightly sloping walls of the pit.  The rat slams on the ground, but appears to be unharmed.  Prone like Omega, he stabs at the man but Omega desperately bats the short sword away.

*R3T14:* "Dja' get him?" calls a wererat.  From the pit answers, "Nah.  Still on me fit and he flops like a fish."

Another wererat comes into view that goes into the pit, but offset of where the other one has come down.  Omega, this one lands and stumbles and then falls ... but flanking you.  He grasp Omega's right wrist and turns it pronated and stabs through the artery, his beady, reddish eyes glaring into Omega's and with fetid breath hisses,  "We hate humans."

The red, red blood flows well out of Omega on the total 9 suffered, and Omega's vision fades to black.*Spoiler: Omega*
Show

I thought about making the attack roll and keeping it on the tracker (you're both prone, by the way; all three, actually) and then asking you if you wanted to use the _spilled salt_ counter.  After making the attack roll, however, it wouldn't have mattered.  That, and for whatever reason they really have had crystal focus on ending Omega more than any other.

*R3T10:* Paxre, what do you do?  By the voices echoing down to you, it seems that there have been reinforcements.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword.  Swarmed by RS#2.  
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. 
Rat Swarm #1:  25.9.  (26:27). Omega.
 Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. DYING at the bottom of a pit!!!
Alpha:  20.3.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#2.

Reinforcement Wererat #1 (Layl):  20.  (26:26).  S side of river on Omega.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Swarming Gamma and Beta.
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-7, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.
Gamma:  17.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#2.
Reinforcement Wererat #2: 15.  (26:26).
Wererat #2:  14.  (23:26).  Marked by Omega.
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 13.  (26:26).  ................................READIED to jump the first person that crosses the threshhold.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26).
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20).

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

Omega's consciousness swims and his mind refuses to fold.  He disaffects the akashic power on his gentle touch and draws it inwards to give him just enough to have a second or two of fight remaining.  A second or two that might mean his life or not.*

R3T10:* "Omega?" pushes his mind to think.  _"Omega, can you hear me?  Omega!!"

_Paxre gives the tiniest whimper, then bucks up and calls out. (He hasn't gotten the knack of this yet.)  _"Gamma,  how does this hopscotch healing work when we are connected?  I can't  .... hear? ... Omega when I call to him.  Can we just heal each other  and you send healing his way?"_

Gamma, holding steady, responds rapidly through the collective, every second counts. _"Yes, I can redirect any healing anyone takes to the person that needs it most instantly."_

"Here goes, coming at you from me!"  Paxre draws power from the Old Ones and uses a feedback loop to then be drawn to Gamma and points beyond.

Paxre needs no healing, but Gamma can sense the dark energies coming at him but it is too late.  The numbing chill is transferred as quickly as lightning between two points along a conductor.  It's a terrible form of repair, but it still comes down like an unseen tendril that touches along the minds of all in the collective.  Most severe is the burrowing of dark power directly and non-physically into Omega's mind before it spreads through his body.  The wounds heal 13, but there is something of a chill and a psychic scar.  The wererats, not sure what just happened beyond their prey somehow surviving then healing, are enraged.

*R3T9.9:*  Murray flies away from his last victim and then dive bombs one of the wererats in the pit.  He swoops to snap his stinger at the rat and then lifts 10' upwards out of range before the rat could even react.

*R3T9.7: * Another wererat (how many are there?!) jumps across the muck and stabs the splashed and swarmed Alpha in the foot for *6*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...*

*R4T26:* Beta, you "heard" the telepathy regarding Omega in the pit.  Everyone here except for Delta is swarmed by rats ... probably because standing in the deeper muck of sewage would be too strong a current for the rats.  You are currently holding a fallen wererat's short sword.  Gamma is in front of you, and Alpha foolishly 10' ahead of him having splashed.  Just in front of Alpha is the magic pit.  On one side of Alpha is a wererat - you can't see him currently, but you saw when he jumped and then the attack.  Alpha is the party's "glass jaw" and Omega is badly wounded.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword.  Swarmed by RS#2.  
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. 
Rat Swarm #1:  25.9.  (26:27). Alpha (Omega).
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. PRONE!!!  RW2 & WR2 flanking.  WR2 was previously marked.
Alpha:  20.3.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#1.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). 
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Swarming Gamma and Beta.
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-7, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.  
Gamma:  17.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#1.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26).  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.
Wererat #2:  14.  (23:26).  Marked by Omega.  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 13.  (26:26).  ................................READIED to jump the first person that crosses the threshhold.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26).  South side of river to attack Alpha.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20). ..... READIED to shoot Alpha as soon as he shows.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T26:*  Beta roars out loud, "Gamma, protect Alpha, i'm going for Omega!!"

Beta has no problem practically skating across the muck (and not over Alpha as he does so) and dives down the hole, rolling to soften his  landing.  He turns to launch an assault at the nearest Wererat.  His first strike smacks across its armor but not enough to really get the man-rat.  The second attack is a side-hammer to its left shoulder with what should have been a nice blow, and yet it seems to have no effect.

*R4T25.9:*  A shrill, high-pitched sound that is pretty loud screams away from the far corner of the room, on the other side of were the whererats are.  The only person that is close enough to really hear it full strength loudly is Alpha, but the vizier's focus easily keeps his ears from feeling overwhelmed.  There is the rat swarm on Alpha, but they don't seem affected by it.

*R4T25.8:*  Alpha is subjected to hundreds of rats gnawing and biting him and he takes *5*.

*R4T20:*  A wererat easily hops over the muck to the south side of Alpha and seems unaffected by the noise.  He stabs down to the prone elan and gives him a ragged wound to the head for *4*.  It doesn't seem to be a bad wound in and of itself, but nothing bleeds like the scalp ... and Alpha suffers an additional *3 bleed*.

*R4T19:*  Gamma is also plagued (pun intended) by rats, though his armor and being prone in the water helps him only suffer *1*.

*R4T17.9:* Delta, your pit seemed to be a fine maneuver ... you hope.  At least in containing how many opponents can get to Omega, and now Beta.  You don't have a line to any target, though.  Gamma is prone 10' in front of you (in the tunnel), and Alpha is prone 10' beyond that (in the main room).  Both are in their own rat swarms.  What do you do?

Gamma on deck, wererats in the pit are .... well .... in the hole (literally) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. 
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (26:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. PRONE!!!  RW2 & WR2 flanking.  WR2 was previously marked.
Alpha:  20.3.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#1.  Saved vs. shrieker.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  S side of Alpha.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Swarming Gamma.
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-8, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.  
Gamma:  17.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#1.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26).  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.
Wererat #2:  14.  (23:26).  Marked by Omega.  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 13.  (26:26).  ................................READIED to jump the first person that crosses the threshhold.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26).  South side of river to attack Alpha.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20). ..... READIED to shoot Alpha as soon as he shows.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17.9:*  Delta grumbles a bit, he had hoped not to get his allies separated, but  at least it seems like he may have lightened the load a bit on the  attacks. He quickly summons up his arcane power to bring a giant, celestial frog into the fray, calling it into being in the muck near the known wererat.  Delta has to point vaguely around the corner and tell it to kill (how you verbalize that succintly for a simple command is up to you).  The frog jumps off of the muck and out of Delta's view.  There is the sound of the frog's bellowing, and Alpha and Gamma sees it miss its target on the south side next to Alpha.

*R4T17:*  Gamma growls at the swarm at his feet, closing the distance between him  and Alpha carefully, he turns to face the nearest attacker, hoping to  draw their attention away from Alpha.  This puts him just out of the tunnel, and he feels a clink on his powerful armor as to the right of him there was a wererat waiting to attack.

*R4T15-14:*  The female wererat, still prone like everyone else down in this pit hits against Omega's armor.  Her flanking fellow likewise attacks but Omega furiously fights for his life.

*R4T10:* Paxre, you are all the way back, across the sewer "river" and on the far walkway.  What do you do?

Muhrbala on deck, Alpha's opponent on the south side (now dealing with a giant frog as well) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!!
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (26:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. PRONE!!!  RW2 & WR2 flanking.  WR2 was previously marked.
Alpha:  20.3.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#1.  Saved vs. shrieker.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  S side of Alpha.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Swarming Gamma.
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-8, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW4.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.  
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (26:26). 
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#1.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26).  PRONE in hole, facing/flanking Omega.
Wererat #2:  14.  (23:26).  Marked by Omega.  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26).  South side of river to attack Alpha.  Giant Frog.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20). ..... READIED to shoot Alpha as soon as he shows.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T10:*  It's not creative, but Paxre casts a healing spell on himself which once again is rerouted to Omega, but for a paltry *5*.  

*R4T9.9:*  Muhrbala dive-bombs a pit-rat and nails him with a nasty sting to his calf for *mod 5* before ascending out of range again.

*R4T9.7:*  A wererat moves up by Alpha, who is prone in the muck and flanked by a rat on the south side (though that one is also facing off against a giant frog and now Gamma is cattie-corner to both) and stabs down with his sword.  Gamma is there to take his aim wide and slams the wererat in the ear with the pommel on one side and the shield on the other.  It doesn't appear to do any specific physical damage, but there are trickles of blood coming from the ear now.  The rat seems to be a little disoriented.

*R4T4:*  Gamma gets hit in his upper swordarm by a bolt for *11*.  He looks and to the north of the chamber is that sniper crossbowrat, who promptly disappears from view again.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...*

* R5T26:* Beta, it is a purely sloppy melee down here in the pit.  Omega just got a little more healing again, but not much.  Either someone is running out of more powerful healing, or they feel they need to conserve.  Either way it means healing resources might be diminishing.  You, Omega, and two wererats are all down at the bottom of the pit and prone.  You've each been hacking at the other without getting up.  You still have that short sword in your hand.  What do you do?

Noisemaker on deck, the rat swarm on Alpha in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27.  He will show on Round 6.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!!
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (26:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. PRONE!!!  RW2 & WR2 flanking.  WR2 was previously marked.
Alpha:  20.3.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#1.  Saved vs. shrieker.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  S side of Alpha.  Giant Frog.  Also, Gamma.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Swarming Gamma.
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-8, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW1.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.  
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (26:26). 
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#1.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26).  PRONE in hole, facing/flanking Omega.
Wererat #2:  14.  (12:26).  Marked by Omega.  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (N, diagonal) and flanking with RW1 to Alpha.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20). ..... READIED to shoot Alpha as soon as he shows.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T26:*   Beta takes a deep breath, focusing his energies within himself, a layer  of his psionic power pushing out from him as his energy drew into  himself, giving him renewed power.

*R5T25.9-.8:*  The high-pitched noise continues.  Meanwhile, Alpha takes 5 from the rat swarm.

*R5T20.5:* Omega ... you, Beta, and two wererats are prone down in the pit.  You are being flanked as you are rolling around in a messy combat.  You had previously marked one of the rats.  What do you do?

Alpha on deck (prone in muck and swarmed by rats), the wererat (on the south side of the muck and adjacent to Alpha and Gamma and helping to flank the former with another wererat) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27.  He will show on Round 6.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!!  +4 insight bonus to AC til beginning of next round.
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (26:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. PRONE!!!  RW2 & WR2 flanking.  WR2 was previously marked.
Alpha:  20.3.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#1.  Saved vs. shrieker.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  S side of Alpha.  Giant Frog. 
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Swarming Gamma.
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-8, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW1.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.  
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (26:26). 
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#1.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26).  PRONE in hole, facing/flanking Omega.
Wererat #2:  14.  (12:26).  Marked by Omega.  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (N, diagonal) and flanking with RW1 to Alpha.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20). ..... READIED to shoot Alpha as soon as he shows.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T20.5:*  Omega pulls himself up to his feet, but not before one of the wererats stabs him in the chest for *12*.  The wound leaves him woozy but he still manages to steady himself on his feet as he launches an ineffective straight punch at his attacker,.  He focuses his  stance to better protect himself as he slides to mitigate their  advantageous position, stepping over his prone enemy to stand next to Beta.*Spoiler: Obsidian Reflection Stance*
Show

Because you didn't define which version of the obsidian reflection stance you are using, I am using the fluff "to better protect himself" to assume he is invoking the second form to make him harder to hit, the penalty to all w/in 20' (only affects you, Beta, and the two wererats down in this pit).

*R5T20.3:*  To clear himself from the rat swarm, Alpha rolls out of the muck to the south side next to the wererat that is also fighting the giant frog, but not before he is stabbed in his right leg for *6*.  The other one also tried to stab but caught himself (he's not strong enough to overcome his own supernatural protection).  His protective veil diminishes greatly, causing great pain as Alpha's wounds mostly catch up to him but he belches forth flame to do *15 fire* to the swarm, a great effect though the rat swarm still is strong.*Spoiler: Out of the frying pan, into the fire ...*
Show

You lost 10 hit points by dropping the girdle from 2E to 0 E, and you and Omega are both in a world of hurt.

*R5T20:*  The wererat that just struck at Alpha attacks again but Alpha ducks out of the way.

*R5T19:*  Gamma takes *3* from his rat swarm and they are getting everywhere, distracting him.

*R5T17.91: * The frog bites the wererat, hard, but with no effect.

*R5T17.9:* Delta, you no longer see your frog and you have no idea of how it is doing.  You have a clear view only along the muck line, including two rat swarms, Gamma, and the pit.  What do you do?

Enemies in the hole and on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


****  ALL w/in 20' of Omega suffer -2 penalty to attack and damage rolls.
Girrigz:  27.  He will show on Round 6.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!!  +4 insight bonus to AC til beginning of next round.
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (11:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. RW2 & WR2 attacking. 
***  STANCE:  Obsidian Reflection Stance
Alpha:  20.3.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#1.  Saved vs. shrieker.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  S side of Alpha.  Giant Frog. 
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Swarming Gamma.
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-9, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW1.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.  
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (26:26). 
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#1.  DISTRACTED/ NAUSEATED til end R6T19.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26).  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.
Wererat #2:  14.  (12:26).  Marked by Omega.  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (N, diagonal) and flanking with RW1 to Alpha.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20). ..... READIED to shoot Alpha as soon as he shows.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17.9:*  Delta groans.  The fight is not going their way and he is powerless to help, he takes a step forward as if to help, but seeing the swarming rats and having no idea what else is really about, he holds his position. 

*R5T17.1:*  A wererat that wasn't in melee steps up to Gamma and begins to fence with him.

*R5T17:* Gamma, you are feeling the panic and bites of scores of rats and can't concentrate properly (nauseated).  The battle is absolute chaos, and yet you seem to be almost in the center of it.  What do you do?

The prone wererats in the pit are on deck and next ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27.  He will show on Round 6.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!!  +4 insight bonus to AC til beginning of next round.
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (11:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. RW2 & WR2 attacking. 
***  STANCE:  Obsidian Reflection Stance
Alpha:  20.3.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#1.  Saved vs. shrieker.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  S side of Alpha.  Giant Frog.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Swarming Gamma.
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-9, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW1.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.  
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (26:26). Face-front with Gamma.
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#1.  DISTRACTED/ NAUSEATED til end R6T19.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26).  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.
Wererat #2:  14.  (12:26).  Marked by Omega.  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (N, diagonal) and flanking with RW1 to Alpha.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20). ..... READIED to shoot Alpha as soon as he shows.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

[/QUOTE]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:*  Gamma backs up slowly, practically rolling on his butt to get out of the muck stream, but this time on the south side, taking his steps careful as he tries to keep his  focus. He knows how this fight is going and tries to get out of the  swarm.  His brilliant defense just knocks away the rat's sword that is now adjacent to him, whereas the rat that was on the other side has the pommel of his short sword sent away by Gamma's shield that thwacks him in the face (but he is otherwise fine).  Sometimes, even when being swarmed by rats one can have great luck on their defense.  Gamma is now free (for now).

*R5T15:*  The female wererat called Layl tries to get up, which opens her up to attacks from Beta and Omega.  The former slashes her in the left lower leg with as powerful a blow as his claws can possibly make without getting a critical ... and it is still not enough to hurt her.  The latter hopes to make that lucky shot, but likewise hits with a light blow for no damage.  Now standing in front of Omega, she stabs with her short sword ...

Omega, as wounded as you are, do you use your _spilled salt_ counter against her attack?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27.  He will show on Round 6.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!!  +4 insight bonus to AC til beginning of next round.  AOO used.
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (11:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. RW2 & WR2 attacking. AOO used.
***  STANCE:  Obsidian Reflection Stance!
Alpha:  20.3.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#1.  Saved vs. shrieker.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  S side of Alpha.  Giant Frog.  Adjacent to Gamma.  AOO used.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Swarming Gamma.
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-9, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW1.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.  
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (26:26). Was face-front w/ Gamma, but on N side of stream now.  AOO used.
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#1.  DISTRACTED/ NAUSEATED til end R6T19.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26).  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.
Wererat #2:  14.  (12:26).  Marked by Omega.  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (N, diagonal) and flanking with RW1 to Alpha.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20). ..... READIED to shoot Alpha as soon as he shows.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15 (Cont'd):*  As the rat attacks at Omega with her sword, Omega responds by letting  loose his dark impulses, hoping to force her luck to fail and protect  himself in the process.  Layl's blow goes awry with the curse.

*R5T14:*  At the same instant, Layl's comrade gets up but Beta and Omega were already focused against Layl.  He stabs at Omega but is blocked by the latter's forcestrike vambrace.

*R5T10:*  Paxre, you are finally up.  What do you do?

Muhrbala on deck, the wererat that was facing Gamma (but is now on the other side of Muck Creek) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27.  He will show on Round 6.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!!  +4 insight bonus to AC til beginning of next round.  AOO used.
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (11:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. RW2 & WR2 attacking. AOO used.
***  STANCE:  Obsidian Reflection Stance!
Alpha:  20.3.  PRONE!!!  Swarmed by RS#1.  Saved vs. shrieker.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  S side of Alpha.  Giant Frog.  Adjacent to Gamma.  AOO used.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Swarming Gamma.
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-9, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW1.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.  
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (26:26). Was face-front w/ Gamma, but on N side of stream now.  AOO used.
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#1.  DISTRACTED/ NAUSEATED til end R6T19.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26).  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.
Wererat #2:  14.  (12:26).  Marked by Omega.  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (N, diagonal) and flanking with RW1 to Alpha.
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (18:20). ..... READIED to shoot Alpha as soon as he shows.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T10:*  Paxre loads a silver bolt, moves up to just in front of Delta  "No way am I going in there as long as those rats are there, Alpha!" teeps Paxre.*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

First move action was to move, the second was to load the crossbow.  You have no time to ready the shot.

*R5T9.9:*  Muhrbala flies out of the pit and with a quick look comes right behind the wererat facing Alpha and a giant frog and stings him right in the center of the lower spine for *15 mod*!  He holds his back in pain, and then drops.

*R5T9.7:*  With his chance of flanking now gone, the wererat across from Gamma moves down several feet, hops across easily, and then comes around to now face Gamma from the south (putting Gamma's back at the muck), but can't even begin to make it past Gamma's defenses.

*R5T4:*  That damn sniper to the north of the cavern (still within 30') gets Alpha along the neck for *10*.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...*

*R6T27:*  Just when it couldn't get any worse, it gets a lot worse.  A lot.  Something moves in with incredible stealth and speed to launch over the muck and land right where the wererat that just fell was standing.  It happens so quickly, that Alpha didn't even get a chance to get a pot shot in.  *THUD!*  Alpha looks up to see a large wererat ... easily 6-1/2 feet tall and significantly more muscular than his brethrens ... standing there, wielding a gleaming rapier.  Yet, this is only the general sense of things, for this wererat with a faintly glowing forcefield around him is hard to see from a high-speed shifting of its form.  Now flanked (again), Alpha sees that he will not stand for long.  The monster looms in and bites Alpha in his upper arm - breaking it with a snap and bloody for *20* - and Alpha's world goes black.  It all happened so quickly, he couldn't even utter a cry (vocal or telepathic).

*R6T26:* Beta, you don't know Alpha's condition (you don't get "static on the line"), but you have your own problems to worry about, anyway.  You are getting pounded, and Omega is running on fumes.  The fact that everyone is on their feet and there is no longer a flanking situation is the only balm.  What do you do?

The rat swarm that was on Alpha on deck, Omega in the hole ...

Since Alpha is immediately following Omega, go ahead and roll either an Autohypnosis or CON stabilization check for Alpha.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!!  +4 insight bonus to AC til beginning of next round.  AOO used.
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (11:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. RW2 & WR2 attacking. AOO used.
***  STANCE:  Obsidian Reflection Stance!
Alpha:  20.3.  Saved vs. shrieker.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  S side of Alpha.  Giant Frog.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Next to Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-9, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW1.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.  
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (11:26). Was face-front w/ Gamma, but on N side of stream now.  AOO used.
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#1.  DISTRACTED/ NAUSEATED til end R6T19.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26).  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.
Wererat #2:  14.  (12:26).  Marked by Omega.  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (standing in muck).
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (17:20).

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*CORR:*  Alpha shocked in surprise by the attack takes the blow and starts to  lose his focus, but grits his teeth as his psionic energy releases  itself to ward off the pain, giving him a few more moments of  consciousness as he fights through the pain.

Beta growls out loud at the wererats, his claws flashing as he questions  his options. He turns to Omega and then back to his foes. He drops his  stance and yells out, choosing the only option he has left after hearing  Alpha's pain over the collective. "Who among you is the leader of your group! We want to speak of terms for surrender!!!"

Over the collective, the statement is relayed to all the conscious  members at the same time, and Delta responds back over it immediately. _"What are you thinking Beta? They'll kill us all before letting us leave!!!"_

Before he gets to continue, Beta interrupts him. _"They'll  kill us anyways. We weren't equipped for this, and we really should  have been before making this excursion. At this point, the only thing we  can do is negotiate with the knowledge that letting us live will allow  them all to live. It's the only way I can think for more than one of two  of us to survive."_

Omega follows after Beta. *"I agree. We need your skill with words to save us all. Only you can do it."*

*R6T26:*  Delta sighs, and as soon as the conversation ends, he moves around the corner revealing himself to the wererats and calls out. "Will your leader negotiate with us? We'd rather avoid a loss of life on both sides."_

"Delta,"_ teeps Paxre.  _"Get rid of that pit."_ 


*R6T25.9:*  The shrieker stops a hair after Delta, but a second or two might be needed to determine if the wererats heard the message or not.

*R6T25.8:*  Rats continue to swarm around Alpha and he takes *2* and is disabled.

Omega presumably delays for a response.

*R6T20.3:*  In the split time before a possible response from the enemy, as he is disabled and swarmed by rats .... what does Alpha do?

Rat swarm on Gamma on deck, Delta's frog and Delta in the hole (though it is assumed that the latter will delay for a response) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!!  +4 insight bonus to AC til beginning of next round.  AOO used.
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (11:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. RW2 & WR2 attacking. AOO used.
***  STANCE:  Obsidian Reflection Stance!
Alpha:  20.3.  Saved vs. shrieker.  DISABLED!!!

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  S side of Alpha.  Giant Frog.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27).  Next to Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-9, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW1.
Delta:  17.9.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.  
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (11:26). Was face-front w/ Gamma, but on N side of stream now.  AOO used.
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#1.  DISTRACTED/ NAUSEATED til end R6T19.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26).  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.
Wererat #2:  14.  (12:26).  Marked by Omega.  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (standing in muck).
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (17:20).

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T20.3:*  Alpha's focus begins to fade as the swarming rats continue to overwhelm  him, and with the last bit of his ability, summons up his power to  relocate himself to safety. Once he appears closer to Delta, where he  feels he may be safe, he coughs hard, spitting up blood, and collapses  forward, his consciousness failing.  

*R6T19:*  Gamma's swarm moves across the muck and continues to swarm him for *2* from rat nibbles, but with his great dwarven resilience manages he brings his concentration back to fighting trim (no longer nauseated/ distracted).

*R6T17.91: * Delta's giant frog attacks a wererat fruitlessly ...

*R6T17.1:*  The wererat who previously was facing Gamma (before the latter moved to the south of the muck) pauses ...

*R6T17:* Gamma, you witnessed one rat pause ... likely for direction from a leader ... you are swarmed ... and Alpha just dropped.  What do you do?  If you cast a spell, it might be seen as a hostile action before the intent of any spell might be known.

Layl (Omega's opponent) on deck, Paxre in the hole ... 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_.
Delta: 26.1.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!!  +4 insight bonus to AC til beginning of next round.  AOO used.
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (11:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. RW2 & WR2 attacking. AOO used.  DELAYING!!!
***  STANCE:  Obsidian Reflection Stance!
Alpha:  20.3.  Saved vs. shrieker.  DYING!!!

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker. Giant Frog.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-10, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW1.
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (11:26). Was face-front w/ Gamma, but on N side of stream now.  DELAYING!!! 
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#1. 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26).  PRONE in hole, facing Omega.
Wererat #2:  14.  (12:26).  Marked by Omega.  PRONE in hole, facing Beta.

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (standing in muck).
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (17:20).

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T17:*   Gamma closes his eyes to get his focus, and debates his options. After  only a moment, he opens his eyes and stares down the closest Wererats,  waiting for an opportunity to heal his comrade without harming their  chances at a truce.

The two wererats in the pit with Beta and Omega delay .....

*R6T10:* Paxre, do you delay?

Muhrbala on deck, the wererat standing in the muck facing Gamma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_.
Delta: 26.1.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!!  +4 insight bonus to AC til beginning of next round.  AOO used.
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (11:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. RW2 & WR2 attacking. AOO used.  DELAYING!!!
***  STANCE:  Obsidian Reflection Stance!
Alpha:  20.3.  Saved vs. shrieker.  DYING!!!

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker. Giant Frog.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-10, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW1.
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (11:26). Was face-front w/ Gamma, but on N side of stream now.  DELAYING!!! 
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#1. DELAYING!!!
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26). Beta.  DELAYING!!!
Wererat #2:  14.  (12:26).  Marked by Omega. Omega.  DELAYING!!!

Paxre:  10.
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (standing in muck).
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (17:20).

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T10:*  Paxre is confident he can get out of this mess, but he needs friends.  He delays ...

*R6T9.9:*  To Omega and Beta, Muhrbala slowly fades from view as he hovers halfway up the pit.

*R6T9.7-4:*  The wererat standing in the muck facing Gamma, and the sniper wererat, both delay (though the latter does shift aim to Delta) ...

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...*

*R7T27:*  "No, half-human bastard," says the six-and-a-half-foot tall wererat.  "You have stepped on my people long enough.  Your decadence swallows you and I, Girrigz, shall lead my people to deliver you to a more merciful death than you deserve!  NO PEACE!!!  Don't let the human talker escape alive!"

Girrigz launches himself across the spanning feet to Delta and bites the Epsilon Elite's de facto leader along the abdomen for *10 (max)*!

*R7T26.1:* Delta ... wow!  That is a ferocious bite.  What do you do?  By the way, your healing surge has recharged now this round.

Beta, Omega, Gamma, and Paxre were effectively delaying.  What do they do?  Beta is still prone.
*Spoiler: Girrigz*
Show



*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_.
Delta: 26.1.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!! DELAYING!!!
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. Shrieking til end of R6T25.9.
Rat Swarm #1:  25.8.  (11:27). Alpha.
  Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. RW2 & WR2 attacking. AOO used.  DELAYING!!!
***  STANCE:  Obsidian Reflection Stance!
Alpha:  20.3.  Saved vs. shrieker.  DYING!!!

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker. Giant Frog.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-10, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW1.
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (11:26). Was face-front w/ Gamma, but on N side of stream now.  DELAYING!!! 
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#1. DELAYING!!!
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26). Beta.  DELAYING!!!
Wererat #2:  14.  (12:26).  Marked by Omega. Omega.  DELAYING!!!

Paxre:  10.  DELAYS ... 
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (standing in muck).  DELAYING!!!
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (17:20).  Readied to shoot Delta.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).

----------


## lostsole31

The pit's bottom lurches and rises up until it blends with the stone and muck above and disappears.  As luck would have it, Beta (prone) and Omega are now on the N side of the small channel, on solid ground, while their two opponents are standing in the muck.

*R7T25.8:*  With Alpha gone, his bunch of rats sniff new prey and splash through the muck and onto the N side to encompass Beta and Omega.  Beta slashes along his level at the floor, and his claws do *3 mod* as he carves through a couple rats.  Omega whallops a large group for *8* (and *3 NL*) and that is enough to finally break up the swarm into fleeing rats!  Only the rat swarm on Gamma is in play (as far as swarms go).

*R7T20.5:* Omega, you are not in the muck ... next to prone Beta ... and facing off against two wererats.  Negotiations have failed.  What do you do?

Delta, Beta, and Gamma are delaying ... any actions for them?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_.
Delta: 26.1.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Cannot use Healing Surge until R7.  DELAYING!!!
Beta:  26. Has Wererat #1's short sword. PRONE!!! DELAYING!!!
*  He will develop filth fever in 2 days.
Shrieker:  25.9. 
Omega:  20.5. He will develop filth fever tomorrow. RW2 & WR2 attacking. DELAYING!!!
***  STANCE:  Obsidian Reflection Stance!
Alpha:  20.3.  Saved vs. shrieker.  DYING!!!

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker. Giant Frog.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-10, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.
Delta's Summoned Giant Frog:  17.91.  RW1.
Reinforcement Wererat #3: 17.1.  (11:26). Was face-front w/ Gamma, but on N side of stream now.  DELAYING!!! 
Gamma:  17.  Swarmed by RS#2. DELAYING!!!
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 15.  (26:26). Beta.  DELAYING!!!
Wererat #2:  14.  (12:26).  Marked by Omega. Omega.  DELAYING!!!

Paxre:  10.  DELAYS ... 
Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (standing in muck).  DELAYING!!!
Wererat #3:  4.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (17:20).  Readied to shoot Delta.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T20.5:*  Omega turns to Layl,  charging his strength into a punch that he aims to launch into her gut,  the dark power releasing out to try and disable her for a moment.  It is a solid hit, and the force generated by the guru's masterful strike does *2 mod* as he focuses his ki forth into the strike as well.  But even with their augmented physique, each and every one of Girrigz' band are survivalists that have made a living in the toughest conditions with the worst food.  She easily withstands Omega's stunning strike.

*R7T20.4:*  Now sure that the negotiations have failed, Delta backs away, taking the  expected attack from Girrigz as he gets as far away from him as  possible. 

"Where are you going, little one?" Girrigz hisses and then bites low to graze Delta in the stomach for *5 (min)*.

Once safe, Delta launches out his thoughts among the  collective. _"Paxre, Epsilon Elite, we need to get Alpha back up. We may still be able to break them by taking out that leader."_ As he speaks to his group, he holds out his hand, a shot of magic leaping out of it to attempt to strike Girrigz squarely, but not before the sniper - readied for something like this, shoots Delta in the buttocks for *11*.  The sniper once again is exposed, and takes time to reload rather than hide or reposition (though he does have cover from the rocky wall).

He tilts his head in a smile.  "Was that supposed to weaken me or something, hmmm?  Know your enemy.  We're rats.  We don't weaken."

*R7T20.3:*  Alpha continues to bleed ...

*R7T20.2:*  Gamma focuses and controls his energy, trying to spread it out to save the young elan's (second) life, but in trying to take care from being exposed (and the constant gnawing pain of the rats), he loses the extraordinary amount of healing energy he attempted to channel through his mental powers.

*R7T20.1:*  Beta lashes out at the nearest wererat, more as a distraction if anything as the enemy dodges, and Beta vanishes, appearing a few feet away, where he  safely flips up to his feet, now ready to fight once more (10' from Layl, which she can close w/ 5' step).

*R7T19.9-.7:*  The three wererats that were delaying now burst into action.  Gamma's opponent fails to get through the armor.  Layl tries to acrobatically get around Omega; she gets into position less adroitly than desired, but Omega misses her with his AOO.  Omega, now flanked by Layl and her friend try to bring the pain.  She stabs him deep in the very lower abdomen, almost the groin itself, doing *10* and disabling the guru.  Her partner misses with his blade, but his bite .... doesn't.  It is a critical strike, combined with his sneaky survivalist tactics and hatred of humans that does *24* as Omega's right rachial artery is torn from upper to lower arm, killing Omega outright.  His veils all unshape, and the psychic feedback of Omega's death careens through the collective to Gamma.  Gamma saw this horrible blow just in time to steel his mind and body against the shock; Omega is obviously no longer part of the collective, but neither is Gamma harmed from his loss.

*R7T19.5:* Paxre, until now you had been delaying.  There is no "dial tone" for anyone's life except for Gamma (which you don't know), and way out in the hallway you don't know about Omega's death.  What do you do?

Rat swarm on deck (only one remaining, which is on Gamma), Muhrbala in the hole ... 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_.

Shrieker:  25.9. 
Wererat #3: 20.5.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20).  Exposed now, but crossbow loaded.
Delta: 20.4.  He will develop filth fever in 3 days.  Delta is infected with lycanthropy (wererat).
Alpha:  20.3.  Saved vs. shrieker.  DYING!!!
Gamma:  20.2.  Swarmed by RS#2. 
Beta:  20.1. Has Wererat #1's short sword. He will develop filth fever in 2 days.  10' from Layl.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.

Reinforcement Wererat #3: 19.9.  (11:26). Was face-front w/ Gamma, but on N side of stream now. 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (22:26).  
Wererat #2:  19.7.  (12:26). 
Paxre:  19.5. 
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-10, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.

Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Facing Gamma (standing in muck).  DELAYING!!!

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Omega.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T19.5:*  Paxre has no illusions that he can take out the big one.  And with too  many enemies in the other room, it's not likely he can even take out one  rat ... or that it would matter if he could.  He uses his cloak of  darkness (still active) to sink back against the stone.  _"No way I'm going in there.  Gamma, some healing coming your way.  Send it where you can.  Get out of there."_ 

As the healing comes his way, Gamma circles it around towards Alpha (*9 PE*), trying to get him back up. _"We're  not getting out safely. There's no way I can run out well, although  you, Delta, and Beta stand a chance. The only way I could escape is if  we break their morale"_

Alpha regains consciousness, and "hears" the above.

*R7T19:*  Gamma continues to get gnawed upon by rats for *2*.

*R7T9.9:*  The wererat that felled Omega starts and hisses in pain as he takes *7 mod* in his upper left arm and Muhrbala - appearing - flies up out of reach.  This wererat is beginning to look winded - definitely in the red.

*R7T9.7:*  The wererat that was facing Gamma - even though in the muck - makes a brilliant tumble out of Gamma's reach onto the south side, past Delta, and is now flanking Delta with Girrigz and hamstrings the half-elf for *9*, and putting Delta in the red.  (Red means last 1/4 hit points ... not negative hit points.)

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...*

*R8T27:*  It is as bad as it could be - cruel timing.  No sooner does a wererat come in with a good flanking strike on Delta, than Girrigz takes advantage of this and stabs Delta deep in the stomach with his silver rapier.  It is a sharp pain that quickly dulls as the wererat leader runs Delta all the way through to the hilt.  His hate-filled eyes look deep into the half-elf's own.  Girrigz almost bites for spite but stops and sniffs for a second.  "Too bad.  It seems I already sealed your doom with my last bite."

Delta's excellent mind has trouble understanding this until his last thought is that had this mortal wound not occurred, he would have been reduced to a wererat's miserable existence.  It goes dark, and the Epsilon Elite's de facto leader is gone.   :Frown: 

Gamma's compassion and fortitude can only take so much.  He receives the psychic feedback of Delta's passing as the loss of life continues.  Gamma loses *4 pp* (power points) and he he reels in shock (sickened, sheet updated except for ability check modifiers).

"You!" Girrigz points to the sniper.  "Drop it, draw it, and get in it!"

*R8T20.5:*  The former sniper does just that.  He drops his crossbow, and rushes down and leaps across the muck while drawing his short sword.  Gamma manages to swing and hit him but for no effect.  Likewise, the wererat can't get past Gamma's armor.

*R8T20.3:* Alpha, now that you are awake, what do you do?  A wererat is right next to you (and probably doesn't yet realize you have regained consciousness), and Girrigz is 10' from him.  Delta lies in-between them, and from the shock of his rictus, wide-open eyes, and dilated pupils, you are pretty sure that your friend is gone.  What do you do?

Gamma on deck, Beta in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_.  Flanking Delta w/ RWR4.
Shrieker:  25.9. 

Wererat #3: 20.5.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.  Gamma.
Alpha:  20.3.  Saved vs. shrieker. PRONE.
Gamma:  20.2.  WR3.  Swarmed by RS#2.  SICKENED til end R12T27!!!
Beta:  20.1. Has Wererat #1's short sword. He will develop filth fever in 2 days.  10' from Layl.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.

Reinforcement Wererat #3: 19.9.  (11:26). Was face-front w/ Gamma, but on N side of stream now. 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (22:26).  
Wererat #2:  19.7.  (5:26). 
Paxre:  19.5. 
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-11, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.

Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Flanking Delta w/ Girrigz.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Omega.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T20.3:*  Alpha looks around in shock, seeing his dead comrade Delta.  Across the muck river lies Omega but Alpha isn't sure about him.  In a fit  of rage, Alpha summons up the full extent of his power, concentrating carefully that he manage to manifest without leaving himself open.  As the flame develops around his hand to shoot, as Alpha aims and is just at the point of firing, the wererat above him hears the energies and feels the heat gathering beneath him and stabs down into the forearm of the offending arm for *10*.  Alpha screams terribly as a partial ray of flame goes wildly off shot.  Alpha once again is out and bleeding.

*R8T20.2:* Gamma, Alpha went on grit and emotion, but he was foolish in trying to use an aimed psionic attack while prone at an enemies' feet.  Still, it might have been the best he could have hoped for.  Hindsight be damned, the fact is Alpha is once again bleeding out.  You are swarmed by rats and fighting a wererat.  What do you do?

Beta on deck, a wererat on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_.  Flanking Delta w/ RWR4.
Shrieker:  25.9. 

Wererat #3: 20.5.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.  Gamma.
 Alpha:  20.3.  Saved vs. shrieker. PRONE at RW4's feet.
Gamma:  20.2.  WR3.  Swarmed by RS#2.  SICKENED til end R12T27!!!
Beta:  20.1. Has Wererat #1's short sword. He will develop filth fever in 2 days.  10' from Layl.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.

Reinforcement Wererat #3: 19.9.  (11:26). Omega's old enemy.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (22:26).  
Wererat #2:  19.7.  (5:26). 
Paxre:  19.5. 
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-11, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.

Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Standing above Alpha.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Omega.

[/QUOTE]

----------


## lostsole31

And yet ... as the attack strikes home on Alpha, during his cries of pain, he  condenses his psionic energy to dull the wounds as best as he can, but  its obvious to his allies (and possibly his enemies) that he's carrying  on through sheer willpower and nothing more.  He almost went unconscious but somehow manages to keep awake.* 

R8T20.2:*  Gamma sees Delta go down and immediately takes the lead. With Delta  down, and Alpha running on pure willpower, he knows there's only one  option left. _"Paxre, Beta, get out of here. This is a lost fight. Save yourselves. Don't worry about me._ 

With his first, and probably last order as the replacement leader of  the Epsilon Elite, he turns to the nearest Wererat, and begins lashing  out, drawing upon his deepest reserves of strength to hold him off.  But the dwarf isn't thinking straight anymore in his anguish and his attack is so wild that he is having trouble seeing his enemies.  Gamma is definitely winded by everything.*Spoiler: Fumble Result*
Show

Attack the Darkness:  All of your enemies have concealment from you for a short period (you don't know the length).  
Recovery:  You may continue to make a DC 20 Will save each round (if you don't, that's fine, I will) to recover, or it lasts whatever the duration might be.

*R8T20.1:*  Beta growls, drawing upon his internal energy to grant himself a massive  burst of speed, he starts to bolt away from the combat. Gamma's opponent manages to throw out an AOO but misses the superhumanly fast oread.  With his alacrity, he easily manages to keep his footing though it is slower than he'd care.  Still, he is still so fast he moves through the "tunnel," just barely notices Paxre hidden in his cloak of darkness, and Beta turns the corner, steps up onto the main walkway of the sewer outside and is well on his way.  It's a lost  cause and he agrees, although it pains him to do so. As he retreats, he  swears to himself that he'll be back to gain vengeance for his fallen  comrades.

"Go after him!" hisses Girrigz to those without an enemy to fight.  "Don't let him get away!"

* R8T19.9:*  Omega's old enemy takes off down the way.  Gamma manages to hit him with an AOO as he goes by, but even with his power attack it is not enough to hurt the rat.  He never even saw it coming.  Paxre practically melts out of the darkness from the wall and slices into the rat with his silver katana and sever's the wererats left hand.  From instantaneous blood loss, shock, accruing wounds, and the accursed metal, the wererat is killed instantly.   :Small Cool: 

*R8T19.8:*  Coming in right behind him (and Gamma already used his AOO) is Layl.  She comes right up to Paxre.  Seeing her dehanded, dead comrade face-down in the muck, she stops in prep to fight him instead of trying to get past him after Beta.

*R8T19.7:*  Another wererat, very badly wounded, comes up next to Layl.  "SILVER!!" he screams.

*R8T19.5:* Paxre, Gamma gave the order to retreat, and Beta just zoomed past you and you could hear his footsteps continuing down the corridor.  You are facing two wererats.  One is a female with a minor wound; the other is badly wounded and doesn't like the fact he now faces a silver-wielder.  What do you do?

Rat swarm on deck, Muhrbala in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_.  Flanking Delta w/ RWR4.
Shrieker:  25.9. 

Wererat #3: 20.5.  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.  Gamma.  AOO used.
 Alpha:  20.3.  Saved vs. shrieker. PRONE at RW4's feet.
Gamma:  20.2.  WR3.  Swarmed by RS#2.  SICKENED til end R12T27!!!  AOO used.
*  Fumble:  All enemies have concealment until end R12T20.2.  Will DC 20 at beginning of each turn (no action) can negate.
 Beta:  20.1. Has Wererat #1's short sword. He will develop filth fever in 2 days. 

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.

Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (22:26).   Paxre.
Wererat #2:  19.7.  (5:26). Paxre.
Paxre:  19.5. Layl (RW2) and WR2.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-11, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.

Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Standing above Alpha.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Omega.  Wererat.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T19.5:*  Paxre, seeing a chance to do a little more harm, goes all out.  His katana is stopped by the wererat's masterwork studded leather.  The first claw almost gets through the armor, but the wererat dodges the second claw.

*R8T19:*  Gamma takes *6 (max)* from the rat swarm, but his reduced conscious state has the odd effect of making him hard to distract with physical pain ... he's already distracted by grief and mild confusion.

*R8T9.9:*  Muhrbala speeds like a dart down the tunnel and behind Layl.  With a flanking opportunity, he manages to get her in the left elbow for *2 mod*.  That's all Murray needed.  "Ow," she says, somewhat surprised ... and then she begins to fall.  Murray did this mid-flight and moves behind the other wererat.  In the span of half-a-second that wererat lashes out with his short sword but the flying creature is no longer there ... but with a critical hit he accidentally stabs Layl in her mouth, piercing her tongue, for *10 mod* and *1 CON*.

*R8T9.7:*  In the other room, the wererat looming over Alpha hisses.  "Die, damn you.  Why won't you die?!"

He stabs Alpha in his arm for *8* on a crit, and the sword is stuck in the elan's arm (with the wererat) still holding.  This time, however, Alpha's racial resilience cannot help him.  The rat nips him in the haunches for *4* (min, incl min sneak attack).  Alpha is now bleeding out ... and the short sword is still stuck in his arm.*Spoiler: All in the Timing  :(*
Show

Since this opponent got him on an AOO the first time on Alpha's action, initiative hasn't come back around to Alpha for him to regain his IA on this wererat's actual turn.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T27:*  Girrigz sees the short sword stuck in the "dead" ... human?  (Doesn't smell right.)  He shakes his head.  "Quit playing with your food!"

He turns to the only other hero left in the chamber.  "Now dwarf, let us see if I can't pry that tin can off of you."

He easily zips across the water to Gamma, flanking with the warpriest's other enemy.  Gamma, already having trouble seeing, doesn't really notice the blurring effect so much on the wererat leader.  He whips downwards to make a surprising bite on Gamma's left shin and calf for a crushing *18*, bringing Gamma into the red.

*R9T20.5:*  Now, also with flanking, the other wererat things he has a chance, but his short sword is unable to find a weakness.

*R9T20.3: * It is small comfort, and likely to not amount to much, but for what little bit can be helped Alpha's mind protects his body and he ceases to bleed (though a sword is still stuck in him and he is unconscious).*Spoiler*
Show

Success on your autohypnosis roll!


*R9T20.2:* Gamma, you are sickened, you still (failed Will save) have trouble focusing on your two enemies (they have concealment as you swing wildly), and you are a step away from death.  What do you do?

Unless you say otherwise, I am going to remove Beta from the queue, but he is on deck (technically, he is still in range and still in the collective).  He won't have to worry about anyone catching up to him if he focuses on evasion and escape.  Comically, Beta is still holding onto a fallen wererat's short sword.

Badly wounded and now flanked wererat in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_. 
Shrieker:  25.9. 

Wererat #3: 20.5.  Gamma.
*  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.
  Alpha:  20.3.  Saved vs. shrieker. PRONE at RW4's feet.
Gamma:  20.2.  WR3.  Swarmed by RS#2.  AOO used.
*  SICKENED til end R12T27!!! 
*  Fumble:  All enemies have concealment until end R12T20.2.  Will DC 20 at beginning of each turn (no action) can negate.
 Beta:  20.1. Has Wererat #1's short sword. He will develop filth fever in 2 days. 

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.

 Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (8:26 [24], 15:16 CON).   Paxre.
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R18T9.9.
Wererat #2:  19.7.  (5:26). Paxre.
Paxre:  19.5. Layl (RW2) and WR2.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-12, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.

Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Standing above Alpha.
*  Short sword stuck in Alpha's arm.  It will take SA to remove it.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Omega.  Wererat.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T20.2:*  Gamma swings wildly towards Girrigz, the only enemy he can see clearer  than the others, only to have his swing stopped by a masterwork chain shirt. Hopefully he can distract them long enough to let Paxre  and Beta escape, but he doesn't see himself surviving. As his final  "words," he broadcasts these to the remaining survivors, his final  thoughts. _"Paxre, Beta, save yourselves, and  live your lives for our sakes. Take the life that was not squandered  here and do something worthy with it. I expect to meet you in the  afterlife after you've lived a long fulfilling life, both of you."_ With his final words spent, he prepares himself for the end of his own life, having already accepted it.  

*R9T20.1:*  And Beta is safely gone.  He will have run blocks and blocks with switchbacks as a trained stalker might, instead of all out sprinting.  It isn't until he goes to climb the ladder that he even notices ... he still has that damnable wererat's short sword in his hand.

*R9T19.7:*  The wounded wererat's stab is easily deflected by Paxre.

*R9T19.5:* Paxre, what do you do?

Rat swarm on deck, Murray in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_. 
Shrieker:  25.9. 

Wererat #3: 20.5.  Gamma.
*  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.
  Alpha:  20.3.  Saved vs. shrieker. PRONE at RW4's feet.
Gamma:  20.2.  WR3.  Swarmed by RS#2.  AOO used.
*  SICKENED til end R12T27!!! 
*  Fumble:  All enemies have concealment until end R12T20.2.  Will DC 20 at beginning of each turn (no action) can negate.
 Beta:  20.1. Has Wererat #1's short sword. He will develop filth fever in 2 days. 

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.

 Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (8:26 [24], 15:16 CON).   Paxre.
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R18T9.9.
Wererat #2:  19.7.  (5:26). Paxre.
Paxre:  19.5. Layl (RW2) and WR2.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-12, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.

Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Standing above Alpha.
*  Short sword stuck in Alpha's arm.  It will take SA to remove it.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Omega.  Wererat.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T19.5:*  Paxre's not giving up the kill against an enemy that's about to fall, is  flanked, and he might face again later.  He does a full attack, but the muck-brook has a greater effect on him since he's smaller and with the wererat's dawning realization that he is in a bad way, he is parrying like Blackjack himself.

*R9T19:*  The rat swarm only does *1* to Gamma.  As a cruel cosmic joke, had Gamma survived this battle, he actually would have fallen ill to filth fever from the diseased bites.  He is not nauseated.

*R9T9.9:* _"Pax,"_ comes Murray's teep-voice.  _"Alpha, Omega, and Delta are dead.  Gamma will fall with the next blow, no doubt.  Beta ran away.  I'm ready when you are, but let's tooth these two before we're done unless you think it's good to stink around.  I'll follow your play."_

The wererat is stung in the left knee for *3 mod* from the pain, but the poison does its work and the wererat falls.

*R9T9.7:*  Alpha's last enemy removes his short sword from the finally-finished foe and jumps into the muck-brook, getting right up behind Muhrbala.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...*

*R10T27:*  Girrigz stabs Gamma in the upper right brachial artery to kill him outright.  The connection to Gamma is severed, and Paxre knows it.

Girrigz ... then gets up next to the other new combatant behind Muhrbala.  It went from a turkey-shoot for the little guys, to a mess of trouble.

*R10T20.5:*  Things are going from bad to worse as the other of Gamma's opponents squeaks to the rats and then ends up behind the other two, ready to fill in.

*R10T19.5:*  Paxre ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_. 
Wererat #3: 20.5.  Behind Girrigz and RW4. 
*  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.
Beta:  20.1. Has Wererat #1's short sword. He will develop filth fever in 2 days. 

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (8:26 [24], 15:16 CON).   Paxre.
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R18T9.9.
 Wererat #2:  19.7.  (2:26). 
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R19T9.9.
Paxre:  19.5. Layl (RW2) and WR2.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-13, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.

Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Standing above Alpha.
*  Short sword stuck in Alpha's arm.  It will take SA to remove it.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Gamma, Omega.  Wererat.

Beta will contract filth fever in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: In a hurry?*
Show

Too excited to color your speech.
*R10T19.5:*  "I won't be denied the kill, Murray.  Keep them occupied.  I'm gonna make sure we don't face these two rat-finks later."

Paxre easily slits the throat of the one that just fell.  Two dead wererats.

*R10T19:*  The rat swarm goes into the water and swims down to envelop Paxre, doing *3*.  It's only now in this battle that Paxre senses some faint hardiness in his body that might help resist the disease and distraction.
*Spoiler*
Show

So, your Harrow reading actually gives you a +1 on all CON-related checks during this encounter.  Also, don't forget your Harrow points if you want a boost.  I will let you roll a Fort check for Disease (first), followed by Distraction (second).  Do so OOC.


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_. 
Wererat #3: 20.5.  Behind Girrigz and RW4. 
*  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.
Beta:  20.1. Has Wererat #1's short sword. He will develop filth fever in 2 days. 

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (8:26 [24], 15:16 CON).   Paxre.
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R18T9.9.
Paxre:  19.5. Layl (RW2) and WR2.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-13, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.

Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Standing above Alpha.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Gamma, Omega.  Wererat (2).

Beta will contract filth fever in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

Paxre feels a slight tingle as he gives himself over to mystic forces for a second.  He can manage bravely despite the rats.

*R10T9.9:*  Muhrbala dares.  Instead of facing the new threats, he goes to finish his kill (as he always does).  He attempts a coup de grace on the female wererat, but not before an AOO from Girrigz and his companion.  Both miss.  Murray does *6 mod*, though he's not sure if that did the trick or not.

*R10T9.7:*  The wererat accidentally pricks his skin with his short sword, but not enough to hurt, and he misses Murray with the bite.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T27:*  Girrigz stabs at Murray and it almost looks as if his rapier would have skewered him, but there's the odd effect that Murray suddenly seems to be just offset of the weapon?   :Small Confused:   A second time and the same thing.  His bite is barely stopped by surprisingly hard pseudodragon scales.

*R11T20.5:*  Standing just behind the other, the wererat in back readies ...

*R11T19.5:* Paxre ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_. 
Wererat #3: 20.5.  Behind Girrigz and RW4. READIED!!!
*  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.
Beta:  20.1. Has Wererat #1's short sword. He will develop filth fever in 2 days. 

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (2:26 [24], 15:16 CON).  To be left for dead by Pax and Murray. 
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R18T9.9.
Paxre:  19.5. 
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-14, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.

Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Standing next to Girrigz.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Gamma, Omega.  Wererat (2).

Beta will contract filth fever in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T19.5:*  Paxre draws upon his ninja training, calms his mind for a second, and vanishes.  It's imperfect because he is swarmed by rats, but it will still make him hard to target.

*R11T19:*  The rat swarm does *5*.  Saves? Harrow vs. distraction?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_. 
Wererat #3: 20.5.  Behind Girrigz and RW4. READIED!!!
*  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.
Beta:  20.1. Has Wererat #1's short sword. He will develop filth fever in 2 days. 

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (2:26 [24], 15:16 CON).  To be left for dead by Pax and Murray. 
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R18T9.9.
Paxre:  19.5. 
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 
 Wererat #1:  18.   (-14, 15:16 CON).  No short sword.

Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Standing next to Girrigz.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Gamma, Omega.  Wererat (2).

Beta will contract filth fever in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

Pax is fine.  Dramatic irony: the wererat that was dying has finally bled out and is dead.  Good job Omega/ Beta.

*R10T9.9:*  Murray attacks Girrigz with his tail and swoops around behind him.  Both of the other wererats miss on AOOs, but Girrigz is confounded by the little guy and count counterattack.

*R10T9.7:*  The wererat that was next to Girrigz withdraws forward so he is now threatening the partially-floating, vaguely humanoid-shaped rat swarm.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...*

*R11T27:*  Girrigz spins around to attack.  His bite actually connects for *8 (max)*.

*R11T20.5:*  The wererat in rear rank crosses diagonally to now flank Murray with Girrigz and misses attack.

*R11T19.5:*  Paxre ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_. 
Wererat #3: 20.5.  Behind Girrigz and RW4. AOO used.
*  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (2:26 [24], 15:16 CON).  To be left for dead by Pax and Murray. 
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R18T9.9.
Paxre:  19.5. 
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 

Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Standing next to Girrigz.  AOO used.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Gamma, Omega.  Wererat (3).

Beta will contract filth fever in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T19.5:* _Thanks Murray.  Can't do anything about the swarm, though.  Time to buff ..._

Paxre casts _divine favor_.

*R11T19:*  Rat swarm: *3*.  Saves/ harrow?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_. 
Wererat #3: 20.5.  Behind Girrigz and RW4. AOO used.
*  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (2:26 [24], 15:16 CON).  To be left for dead by Pax and Murray. 
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R18T9.9.
Paxre:  19.5. _Divine favor_ til end R21T19.5.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 

Muhrbala: 9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Standing next to Girrigz.  AOO used.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Gamma, Omega.  Wererat (3).

Beta will contract filth fever in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T9.9:*  Murray fumbles his tail attack against Murray and is battered and flies over and around out of flanking as the other wererat misses him.

*R11T9.7:*  Paxre is attacked.

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T27:*  Instead of messing with the harder opponent, Girrigz brilliantly and acrobatically - even in the muck - moves past Murray without counterattack, past Paxre, and behind the Entobian to be flanking with a fellow.  He stabs Paxre in the gut for *22* (you were given the benefit of concealment, which Girrigz overcame).  Paxre is immediately in the red.

*R12T20.5:*  Wererat fails vs. Murray.

*R12T19.5:*  Paxre ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_. 
Wererat #3: 20.5.  Murray. 
*  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (2:26 [24], 15:16 CON).  To be left for dead by Pax and Murray. 
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R18T9.9.
Paxre:  19.5. _Divine favor_ til end R21T19.5.
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Gamma. 

Muhrbala: 9.9.
*  Battered: -2 on all skill checks and saves for 3 hours.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Paxre.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Gamma, Omega.  Wererat (3).

Beta will contract filth fever in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

CORRECTION!!!  You have concealment, ergo no sneak attack from Girrigz.  He only did 13, but you still needed the CLW.
*
R12T19.5:*  Paxre manages to cast CLW on himself for max healing of *12*.

*R12T19:*  The rat swarm does *5* ... and you're now distracted.  (Sorry, you let me roll now that you're out of Harrow.)

*R12T9.9: * Murray does nothing and disappears from view.

*R12T9.7: * Flanking wererat misses.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T27:*  Girrigz accidentally flings his weapon backwards and it falls into the center of the main sewage.  He misses the bite.

*R13T20.5:*  Murray's opponent misses.

Paxre ...
*Spoiler*
Show

Sorry, but I have to stop for sleep.  Show tonight.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_. 
Wererat #3: 20.5.  Murray. 
*  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R15T9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (2:26 [24], 15:16 CON).  To be left for dead by Pax and Murray. 
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R18T9.9.
Paxre:  19.5. _Divine favor_ til end R21T19.5.  Filth fever in 3 days.  DISTRACTED!!!
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Paxre.

Muhrbala: 9.9.
*  Battered: -2 on all skill checks and saves for 3 hours.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Paxre.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Gamma, Omega.  Wererat (3).

Beta will contract filth fever in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: When Players Benefit Because the DM has a mini-stroke ...*
Show

I  screwed up, but I'll give it to you instead of retconning so you are  torn apart.  You were distracted, but managed to just barely hold out  your concentration so that you drop your concentration (which includes  holding your ki for vanishing trick) after the attack.  Lucky, lucky you  ...

*R13T19.5:*  Paxre, already distracted, loses his concentration and becomes visible, but is otherwise too nauseated to do anything.

*R13T19:*  Paxre takes *3* from the swarm ... and is distracted again.

*R13T9.9:*   Murray pops up into view behind Girrigz but Girrigz is wily and is not  taken by surprise.  Because Paxre is distracted and not threatening,  Girrigz is technically not flanked either.  Even with all that, Murrray  still manages to catch him in the back but can't penetrate his lycan  resistance.

*R13T9.7:*  Flanking wererat can't hit Paxre.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...*

*R14T27:*  Girrigz doesn't give up his strategic position against Paxre, but he can't get his jaws on Paxre.

*R14T20.5:*  The wererat on the perimeter drops into the water.  He re-emerges in the main branch, holding Girrigz' sword.

*R14T19.5:*  Paxre takes out his quickdraw shield.

*R14T19:*  Rat swarm does *3*, continuing to distract Paxre.   :Small Frown: 

*R14T9.9:*  Murray hovers and disappears from view.

*R14T9.7: * Paxre is too squirrely for the wererat.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...*

*R15T27:*  Girrigz bites deep into Paxre's shoulder for *20*.  In addition, it opens up a hole in the armor so Paxre suffers a -2 for this round, and the wound bleeds for *3*.  Paxre is barely standing.

*R15T20.5:*   The other wererat goes over to Girrigz to put his leader's rapier into  his hand.  Murray, who hadn't entirely fully disappeared, pops fully  back into vision and stings the wererat but it's not enough.  Girrigz  now has his rapier again.

*R15T20:* Back in the main chamber, the sleeping wererat continues to snooze.

*R15T19.5:* Paxre, what do you do?  You are bleeding heavily but only have 1 hit point and you are nauseated.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_. 
*  -2 penalty to Paxre's AC til end R16T27.  3 bleed to Paxre/ turn.
Wererat #3: 20.5.  Murray. 
*  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.

Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 3rd frequency at end R25T9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (2:26 [24], 15:16 CON).  To be left for dead by Pax and Murray. 
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R18T9.9.
Paxre:  19.5. _Divine favor_ til end R21T19.5.  Filth fever in 1 day.  DISTRACTED!!!  
Rat Swarm #2:  19.  (21:27). Paxre.

Muhrbala: 9.9.
*  Battered: -2 on all skill checks and saves for 3 hours.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Paxre.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Gamma, Omega.  Wererat (3).

Beta will contract filth fever in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

See IC for Paxre's death and monologue.

*R15T19:*  Rat swarm will tear open Paxre, but otherwise is no longer a functional part of this battle ...

* R15T9.9:*  Muhrbala screehes and hisses, and then hovers at full defense.

*R15T9.7:*  Wererat closes (non-flanker) and misses.

*End Round 15, Begin Round 16 ...
R16T27:*  Girrigz misses.
*R16T20.5:*  Flanker misses.
*R16T9.9:*  Murray has disappeared, but then pops right back into view as he stings the flanker in the chest for *6 mod*, and he falls unconscious in the muck.
*R16T9.7:*  The non-flanker steps into his fallen friend's place.

*R17T27:*  Girrigz stabs the now-exposed pseudodragon for *28*, *3 bleed*, and bewilders him so that he suffers a -2 AC against Girrigz' attacks.
*R17T9.9:*  Murray tries to use judicious amounts of stinger venom to staunch his own bleeding, which provokes an AOO from both flankers (miss).  He is successful and stops bleeding.
*R17T9.7: * Flanker successfully bites Murray for *6*.

*R18T27:*  Murray's displacement protects him against both of Girrigz' thrusts, and then Girrigz does something unexpected.  He then bites ... and crits.  For *26*, *3 bleed*, and a ruptured abdominal cavity.
*R18T9.9:*  Murray, badly wounded, goes to flee.  Girrigz misses, but the other wererat hits for *10*.  He goes 60', and then tries to staunch his bleeding again.  And just barely succeeds.  Because of the water, or even taking a few steps to get up onto the walkway, the enemies won't be able to get to him without him just barely making it out of there.  With only *2* hit points left, Muhrbala lives to fight another day.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz:  27. _Blur_.  _Shield of Faith +3_. 
Wererat #3: 20.5.  (20:26).  Crossbow w/ half-cover.  Bolts (16:20), crossbow loaded/ dropped.
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R26T9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #1:  20.  (26:26). Saved vs shrieker.  Adjacent to Gamma. 
*  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 3rd frequency at end R25T9.9.
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 19.8.  (2:26 [24], 15:16 CON).  To be left for dead by Pax and Murray. 
 *  POISONED/ ASLEEP!!!  Check for 2nd frequency at end R18T9.9.
Muhrbala: 9.9.  -2 AC vs. Girrigz attacks til end R20T27.
*  Battered: -2 on all skill checks and saves for 3 hours.
Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26). Murray, flanker.

DEAD:  Dire rat (2).  Rat swarm.  Delta, Gamma, Omega, Paxre.  Wererat (3).
Beta will contract filth fever in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Girrigz: x. 

Wererat #3: x.  (26:26). Bolts (16:20).

  Reinforcement Wererat #1: x.  (26:26). 

Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): x.  (26:26). 

Reinforcement Wererat #4:  9.7.  (26:26).

----------


## lostsole31

No sooner does the first rank pass the cleft into the chamber when Phi (closest to this side) notices a wererat about 20' to the north with a crossbow trained on him (with partial cover behind a rock exit) and he fires.  Phi lightly deflects it with his shield.

*R1T33: * Zeta, what do you do?  The order was to keep formation.  All you saw was a bolt skip off of Phi's shield, but you are still in the cleft-tunnel.

Eta is next after her ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zeta:  33.
Eta:  31.
Bur:  30.
Ruor:  26.
Phi:  19.
Wererat:  17.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T33-18.9:  * Everyone stands at the ready to move forward on Phi's command.  *"Ready ... forward!"

*He moves the phalanx forward to the mid-point of the room, and points to the assailant, and everyone is given the mental acuity to better attack the foe.  Phi tosses his mithral shortspear at the shooter, hitting him in the upper left arm for resounding *20*!  At about the same time, an ear-piercing scream erupts in the chamber, closer to the group.  It doesn't hurt anyone, but it's loud.

*R1T17:*  The wererat, though badly wounded, reloads and fires at Phi again (blocked by his shield).

*End Round 1, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T24:* Zeta, what do you do?

Eta on deck, Bur in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


HEROES:  +1 insight bonus to attack wererat.

Zeta: 24.
Eta: 23.
Bur: 22.
Ruor: 21.
Phi: 20.
Shrieker:  19.  Will shriek til end R4T18.9.
Girrigz Ripperclaws:  18.
Wererat:  17.  (6:26).  Used 1 bolt.
Rat Swarm:  9.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26). 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (26:26). 
Reinforcement Wererat #4: 4.  (26:26).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24-21:* "This disgusting flow is slick!" shouts Zeta over the keening.  "I suggest we push north out of it to get us away from the noise, but more importantly I don't want to fall in this stuff."

Eta nods, and both women delay (not ready) for Phi, as does Burçin.  Ruor - half-submerged in muck with a  strong smell and dealing with the high-pitched noise - waits for a  command, but if you stick around in this you might be required to  command Ruor to an action or she might back out from sensory overload.

*R2T20:* Phi marches out of the gunk 15' to make sure the phalanx is clear as each member follows.  He yells over the din, *"Rats  and rogues run in packs, and that's an alarm! More will come!  Let  them.  We are ready, equipped, and trained.  Go where the hero lies  within you and bring that worthy forth!"*

He will then continue to give orders and guidance for his allies in attacking the wererat as everyone is infused with *9 inspiration*.

*R2T19.9:*  Burçin moves forward and draws his bow.  As he stands by Phi, he draws a broad arrow from his quiver and fires at the wererat, hitting him in the upper right arm for *16 mod* and dropping him.

*R2T19.7:*  I assume Zeta and Eta move up, and Ruor does/ is ordered to do the same?  The single wererat is down, but it's figured that the noise is going to bring more.  Eta happens to note that there is a slight quivering from one of the mushrooms, and she recognizes it as a shrieker ... a type of fungus that puts out this loud sound when it senses movement within 10'.  As one can figure, they are often used as living motion sensor alarms.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


HEROES:  +1 insight bonus to attack wererat.

Phi: 20.
Burçin: 19.9.
Zeta: 19.7.
Eta: 19.5.
Ruor: 19.3.

Shrieker:  19.  Will shriek til end R4T18.9.
Girrigz Ripperclaws:  18.
Wererat:  17.  (-10:26).  Used 1 bolt.
Rat Swarm:  9.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26). 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (26:26). 
Reinforcement Wererat #4: 4.  (26:26).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19.7:*  Zeta moves forward, and then preps herself for danger by casting _mage armor_. Ruor moves along with her mistress.

*R2T19.5:*  Eta moves forward with her.  She doesn't waste her breath trying to  compete with the shrieker in telling her fellows about it.  She plays  her flute and 2 illusory images blend in and out with the real figure, obscuring her exact position.

*R2T19:*  The shrieker keeps shrieking ...

*R2T9:*  Just behind the wererat is a column that splits an exit to the right (you are "facing north" and this exit is on the far north portion of the eastern wall).  Pouring through the split are hundreds of rats that come right up to the line and cover all but the wolf.  But in covering the party, people get a chance to squash what they can before getting covered and bit.  Burçin, with a bow, doesn't get an attack; Eta has no means of attacking, either.  Zeta, not wanting to disappoint Phi, manages to do *7 mod*.  Phi does *6 mod* with his silvered falcata.  Since they are moving past threatened squares and obviously going to swarm and attack her mistress, Ruor bites as well.  To answer a previous question, the sight of the inspiring Phi affects even Zeta's wolf, and with great vigor she tears through rats with her crushing jaws for *13*.  The rats gnaw and bite all but Ruor: Bur (*2*), Zeta (*4*), Eta (*6, max*, and she loses all of her images), and Phi (*2*).

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T20:*  Phi, what do you do?

Bur on deck, Zeta in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show



Phi: 20.
Burçin: 19.9.
Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_.
Ruor: 19.5.
Eta: 19.1.  

Shrieker:  19.  Will shriek til end R4T18.9.
Girrigz Ripperclaws:  18.
Wererat:  17.  (-11:26).  Used 1 bolt.
Rat Swarm:  9.  (1:27).  All but the wolf.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26). 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (26:26). 
Reinforcement Wererat #4: 4.  (26:26).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:*  Phi cuts a wide swath through the rats.  There was such a burst of destruction, blood, and death in a span of just a few seconds, the swarm disperses in all directions away from these powerful "monsters."

*R3T19.9:* "Dang!" shouts the wincing archer, "what can we do to stop that irksome noise!"

*R3T19.7:*  Wererat dead or dying ... swarm dispersed ... but it seems that there might be some more danger to expect.  Any command for Ruor?

Eta on deck, shrieking shrieker "on deck" ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show



Phi: 20.
Burçin: 19.9.
Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_.
Ruor: 19.5.
Eta: 19.1.  

Shrieker:  19.  Will shriek til end R4T18.9.
Girrigz Ripperclaws:  18.
Wererat:  17.  (-11:26).  Used 1 bolt.

Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26). 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (26:26). 
Reinforcement Wererat #4: 4.  (26:26).

DEAD:  Rat swarm.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19.7-.5:* "I don't know," shouts Zeta as the noise reverberates off of the uneven stone walls.  "But we need to be ready."

In Sylvan, the language by which she trained Ruor, she commands her to heel.

*R3T19.3-.1:* "It's a shrieker," answers Eta.  "A mushroom that senses motion and has quivering ventrils to make that high-pitched noise."

She turns towards that rear area, focusing her will.  "Athas-Glutthgruh, Shelyn's servant calls on you for your aid!"

Appearing right next to the mushroom patch is a boar as big as a horse,  with its back rising to a steep slope.  As wicked and terrifying as it  is, its coloration is a mixture of silvers, golds, reds, and browns.   Eta (in Celestial) directs it to attack the large, quivering mushroom.  Athas', a really big boar, loves rooting for mushrooms, and tears the shrieker to pieces (ending the noise) in one fantastic gore.  He begins to feed with abandon.

*R3T6-4:*  Three wererats burst forth from the spot where their fallen friend lies, going to the head of the line, hoping to surprise the heroes.  The first comes right up to Phi, but stumbled and spun around coming out of the narrow spot and he misses wildly and seems a bit offset.  A female wererat goes right up to Burçin and catches him in the upper right arm *10* with her short sword.  (Bur managed to note the wererat in time so as not to be surprised .... the noise from the shrieker no longer covered the rats' sound.)  The third comes around to Phi's side, but the latter just manages to note him as well.  It is a brilliant thrust on the wererat's part, but still not enough to get through the powerful bronze breastplate protecting Phi's belly.

*R3T3:*  Burçin ceases his delay, and in expectation of the entire purpose of this phalanx, draws his silver cutlass in a flash and attacks the female wererat defensively.  It is a fine cut across her left upper arm for *17* as she screams from the power of the blade with the accursed metal.  "Surprise!" Bur says ironically.  "She's evil."

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...*

*R4T20:*  Phi, it seems that the first opponent made himself dizzy (sickened) from the spin.  Bur is now fighting defensively, setting you up (if you do the same) for holding the line.  What do you do?

Zeta & Ruor (whom were delaying) on deck, Eta/ Athas' in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show



Phi: 20.
Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_.  DELAYING!
Ruor: 19.5.  DELAYING!
Eta: 19.3.  
Athas-Gultthrugh:  19.1.

Girrigz Ripperclaws:  18.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26).   F2F Phi.  SICKENED til end R5T6!!!
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (9:26). F2F Bur.
Reinforcement Wererat #4: 4.  (26:26).
Burçin: 3.  FD!

STABLE:  Wererat (-11:26).  19 bolts remaining.

DEAD:  Rat swarm.  Shrieker.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:*  Phi calls *"Hold the Line!"*  and fights defensively as well with Bur.  He defines tactics against  the non-sickened opponent.  He puts in as much power as he can muster  despite this, attempting to cut into that opponent and get the dizzy one  on the backswing, and maybe even the third.  It is a fine cut against his left upper leg for *21* and he gives out a hideous, bloodcurdling scream of pain.  That scream is just enough to throw Phi off that he nearly cut himself.  Still, great defense and damage. 

*R4T19.7:* Zeta, you are not adjacent to an enemy since you are behind Bur.  What do you do? Commands for Ruor?

Eta on deck, Athas' in the hole (so define any commands for him as well).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show



Phi: 20.
Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_. 
Ruor: 19.5. 
Eta: 19.3.  
Athas-Gultthrugh:  19.1.

Girrigz Ripperclaws:  18.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26).   F2F Phi.  SICKENED til end R5T6!!!
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (9:26). F2F Bur.
Reinforcement Wererat #4: 4.  (5:26).  Phi's side.
Burçin: 3.  FD!

STABLE:  Wererat (-11:26).  19 bolts remaining.

DEAD:  Rat swarm.  Shrieker.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19.7-.5:*  Zeta casts throws out some rose petals above and behind the two wererats in front enough to get those two but not Phi or Bur.  Both wererats drop with a thud and a snore.  Ruor delays.

*R4T19.3-.0:*  Eta commands .... Athas Glug-Glug?  :Small Confused:  ... to attack the last one standing.  It easily leaps over the sewage and slams into the hapless man-rodent for 20 mod, tossing it like a rag doll.  That one has a massive double-hole in its chest, and it's a good bet that he was killed instantly or will be dead in seconds.  Either way, he's DUn.

"Hungeries!" shouts something stupid and loudly from the outside this cavern set.  "Feeds me!  I smell'n blood.  Feeds me!"

Eta, do you do anything now that all (current) opponents are down?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


HEROES:  +2 competence AC if FD.

Phi: 20.  FD/ PA/ -2 AC from Great Cleave.
Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_. 
Ruor: 19.5. DELAYING!!!
Athas-Gultthrugh:  19.1.
Eta: 19.

Girrigz Ripperclaws:  18.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26).   F2F Phi.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!! 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (9:26). F2F Bur.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!!
Burçin: 3.  FD!

STABLE:  Wererat (-11:26).  19 bolts remaining.

DEAD:  Rat swarm.  Shrieker.  Wererat.

----------


## lostsole31

As careful and alert as Phi is, there are some who are just better.  A  loud snarl and the sharp pain of a powerful bite on his swordarm's  shoulder for *20*, a nasty bite that makes Phi feel exposed (-4 AC against this attacker as Phi is debilitated).

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T36:*  Burçin darts through the crowded portion of the north side of the column bisecting the exit, clear of whatever just bit into his master.  He carefully positions himself behind Phi and defensively shoots a broad-head arrow at the new opponent that looks like it should have hit, but there is a blurring effect that throws off the aim.

*R1T34:* Phi, everything came together for you to have the very best reflexes after that bite you can expect.  You see a large, wererat with a silver rapier.  He is powerfully built and comes in a few inches beneath you (6-1/2').  He wears an exceptional chain shirt, around which is a long cloth set round and round and round like a big bandage.  His teeth and mouth are dripping with your blood.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Burçin:  36.
Phi: 34. -4 AC vs Girrigz til end R1T23.
Girrigz Ripperclaws:  23.

Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_. 
Ruor: 19.5. 
Athas-Gultthrugh:  19.1.
Eta: 19.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26).   F2F Phi.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!! 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (9:26). F2F Bur.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!!

STABLE:  Wererat (-11:26).  19 bolts remaining.

DEAD:  Rat swarm.  Shrieker.  Wererat.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T34:*  Phi stands tall, taller than the wererat and glowers.  *"Such  power and cunning, far more than your kin.  What is your name, villain?  I am Fathi Sharif of House al-Din.  Know this name that when I send you  to Hades, you may tell them to fear my coming."*

As if to punctuate his trash-talk, he profiles his right shoulder to the wererat so he may see the wound beginning to knit, visibly shaking the wererat's resolve.  

*R1T23:*  Out of anguish at himself for feeling a little put off by the massive man and boasts, "I am Girrigz Ripperclaws, and I declare war on you humans of Korvosa!  I killed a mercenary band yesterday ... their bodies sitting next to the otyugh cage.  Soon enough, you too will be fed to it!"

Desperation overrules fear and with a lightning fast strike he grazes Fathi in the knee for *9* (min, yes ... graze), but Fathi smacks the sword away with a double-beat of his spear.  The wererat uses that beat to go into a spin high to bite low in Fathi's right shin and calf for *5*.

[I am going to keep the battle just with these two ... the others really can't get to this because it is too congested at what was designed as a choke point.]

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R1T36:*  Burçin is going to go for rapid shot ... defensive.  His arrow just. barely. misses.  (Rolled a natural 20 on the % against 20% miss w/ his _blur_.)  The arrow goes past to smack into a far wall and burst into a smaller bit of tanglefoot goo.  His second shot misses from his defensive shooting and Girrigz' armor.  "I don't know that defensive is going to work for this, but he's damn fast."

Phi, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Burçin:  36.
Phi: 34. -4 AC vs Girrigz til end R1T23.
Girrigz Ripperclaws:  23.  SHAKEN til end R5T34!!!

Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_. 
Ruor: 19.5. 
Athas-Gultthrugh:  19.1.
Eta: 19.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26).   F2F Phi.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!! 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (9:26). F2F Bur.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!!

STABLE:  Wererat (-11:26).  19 bolts remaining.

DEAD:  Rat swarm.  Shrieker.  Wererat.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T34:*  Phi, continuing to point out any weaknesses to Bur, will drop his spear.   He won't draw his mithral falcata again, but this is a boss-battle.  _Sofia-Korina_, for when your opponent deserves the very best.  But it's not Fathi's best as the tip barely clacks past Girrigz' armor.

*R2T32:*  Eta leaves the sleeping wererats to Zeta.  She goes up behind her husband and casts CLW on him for *8*.

*R2T23:*  Despite his successes, the wererat is still wary of the big man.  With two brilliant swordstrokes he fails to get past his defenses.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T36:*  Burçin takes out another odd arrow and shoots it defensively into Girrigz' chest for *7 mod*.

Phi/ Eta?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Burçin:  36.  Slow burn arrow will ignite at end of R4T36.  FD (+5 total)
Phi: 34. 
Eta: 32.
Girrigz Ripperclaws:  23.  SHAKEN til end R5T34!!!

Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_. 
Ruor: 19.5. 
Athas-Gultthrugh:  19.1.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26).   F2F Phi.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!! 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (9:26). F2F Bur.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!!

STABLE:  Wererat (-11:26).  19 bolts remaining.

DEAD:  Rat swarm.  Shrieker.  Wererat.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T34:*  Phi continues to hold the line and directing attacks and cuts into Girrigz' left shoulder for *7 mod*, but in doing so, _Sofia-Korina_ hums with a glow as its target is now known.  FH2.

*R3T32:*  Eta casts a spell on herself, Fathi, and Bur that increases their ability to better exploit tactical positioning.

*R3T23:*  Girrigz fails attacks.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...*

*R4T36:*  Bur FD-shoots an armor-piercing arrow through the chain shirt of Girrigz' right upper arm for *9 mod*.  No sooner does that land, than the odd-shaped arrow he fired last round hisses and then flashes briefly for *4 fire* before going out.

*R4T34:*  Phi/ Eta?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


FD: (-4 attack, +3 dodge AC).  Hold the Line (+2 comp AC).  Coordinated Strike (+1 insight attack/ damage).
Tactical Acumen (+1 insight AC).  Fathi (gains +4 morale from Bur).  Bur (gains +9 morale from Fathi).

Burçin:  36.  Slow burn arrow will ignite at end of R4T36.  FD (+5 total)
Phi: 34. Sofia-Korina gives addtl +2 and +2d6 damage.
Eta: 32.  Tactical acumen ends R8T32.
Girrigz Ripperclaws:  23.  SHAKEN til end R5T34!!!

Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_. 
Ruor: 19.5. 
Athas-Gultthrugh:  19.1.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26).   F2F Phi.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!! 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (9:26). F2F Bur.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!!

STABLE:  Wererat (-11:26).  19 bolts remaining.

DEAD:  Rat swarm.  Shrieker.  Wererat.

[/QUOTE]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T34-2:*  Phi's sword is stopped by Girrigz' armor.  Eta plays.  Girrigz now seems to have gotten over his initial fright.
*R5T23:*  A brutal warrior, Girrigz crits Fathi's right knee for *19*.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...*

*R6T36:*  Bur tries to fire a volley but his first draw smacks the bow back at him and he falls prone.  He stands up.
*R6T34-32:*  Phi/ Eta?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


FD: (-4 attack, +3 dodge AC).  Hold the Line (+2 comp AC).  Coordinated Strike (+1 insight attack/ damage).  Inspire courage (+1 comp att/ dmg).
Tactical Acumen (+1 insight AC). 

Burçin:  36.  FD 
*  +7 attack, +10 damage.  +6 AC.
Phi: 34. Sofia-Korina gives addtl +2 and +2d6 damage.  Remember FH2.  FD
*  +2 attack, +5 damage.  +10 AC.
Eta: 32.  Tactical acumen ends R8T32.  Bardic inspire courage +1.
Girrigz Ripperclaws:  23. 

Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_. 
Ruor: 19.5. 
Athas-Gultthrugh:  19.1.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26).   F2F Phi.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!! 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (9:26). F2F Bur.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!!

STABLE:  Wererat (-11:26).  19 bolts remaining.

DEAD:  Rat swarm.  Shrieker.  Wererat.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T34-32:*  At last, Phi deals an excellent blow to Girrigz' left hand for *27 mod*! Girrigz screams from his wound most hideously even as Eta heals her hubby of *10*.
*R6T23:*  Girrigz misses.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...*

*R7T36:*  One of two AP arrows hits Girrigz right in the groin for *17 mod*.
*R7T34-32:*  Fathi/ Eta?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


FD: (-4 attack, +3 dodge AC).  Hold the Line (+2 comp AC).  Coordinated Strike (+1 insight attack/ damage).  Inspire courage (+1 comp att/ dmg).
Tactical Acumen (+1 insight AC). 

Burçin:  36.  FD 
*  +7 attack, +10 damage.  +6 AC.
Phi: 34. Sofia-Korina gives addtl +2 and +2d6 damage.  Remember FH2.  FD
*  +2 attack, +5 damage.  +10 AC.
Eta: 32.  Tactical acumen ends R8T32.  Bardic inspire courage +1.
Girrigz Ripperclaws:  23. 

Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_. 
Ruor: 19.5. 
Athas-Gultthrugh:  19.1.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26).   F2F Phi.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!! 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (9:26). F2F Bur.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!!

STABLE:  Wererat (-11:26).  19 bolts remaining.

DEAD:  Rat swarm.  Shrieker.  Wererat.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T34-32:*  Fathi misses.
*R7T23:*  It is a furious back-and-forth of blocks, feints, deflections, and dodges between the two combatants.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...*

* R8T36:*  Certain places just beg for pain, and an AP arrow rips through Ripperclaws right paw for *13 mod*.  Girrigz will be dead soon, but his own hatred and sense of racial superiority won't allow him to recognize this.
*R8T34-32:*  Phi/ Eta?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


FD: (-4 attack, +3 dodge AC).  Hold the Line (+2 comp AC).  Coordinated Strike (+1 insight attack/ damage).  Inspire courage (+1 comp att/ dmg).
Tactical Acumen (+1 insight AC). 

Burçin:  36.  FD 
*  +7 attack, +10 damage.  +6 AC.
Phi: 34. Sofia-Korina gives addtl +2 and +2d6 damage.  Remember FH2.  FD
*  +2 attack, +5 damage.  +10 AC.
Eta: 32.  Tactical acumen ends R8T32.  Bardic inspire courage +1.
Girrigz Ripperclaws:  23. 

Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_. 
Ruor: 19.5. 
Athas-Gultthrugh:  19.1.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26).   F2F Phi.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!! 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (9:26). F2F Bur.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!!

STABLE:  Wererat (-11:26).  19 bolts remaining.

DEAD:  Rat swarm.  Shrieker.  Wererat.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T34-32:*  Girrigz had put his sword in his left hand after that brutal assault, but Fathi's tactical mind instantly adjusts to the change in battle cadence allows the final critting blow from his signature weapon to cut Girrigz' left hand clean off, the shock killing the wererat leader instantly.

Girrigz Ripperclaws, who shattered so many heroic lives recently, is vanquished.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


FD: (-4 attack, +3 dodge AC).  Hold the Line (+2 comp AC).  Coordinated Strike (+1 insight attack/ damage).  Inspire courage (+1 comp att/ dmg).
Tactical Acumen (+1 insight AC). 

Burçin:  36.  FD 
*  +7 attack, +10 damage.  +6 AC.
Phi: 34. Sofia-Korina gives addtl +2 and +2d6 damage.  Remember FH2.  FD
*  +2 attack, +5 damage.  +10 AC.
Eta: 32.  Tactical acumen ends R8T32.  Bardic inspire courage +1.
Girrigz Ripperclaws:  23. 

Zeta: 19.7.  _Mage armor_. 
Ruor: 19.5. 
Athas-Gultthrugh:  19.1.
Reinforcement Wererat #1: 6.  (26:26).   F2F Phi.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!! 
Reinforcement Wererat #2(Layl): 5.  (9:26). F2F Bur.  ASLEEP til end R14T19.7!!!

STABLE:  Wererat (-11:26).  19 bolts remaining.

DEAD:  Rat swarm.  Shrieker.  Wererat.

[/QUOTE]

----------


## lostsole31

Of course, as bad luck or lack of observance would have it, Alpha gets jumped by the eels from both sides.  But before the first one has a chance to bite ...

Phi, you notice this, and you are 10' away.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  27.
Silt Eel #1:  24.
Alpha:  24.  SURPRISED!
Burçin:  21.
Zeta:  17.
Beta:  15.
Silt Eel #2:  12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:*  Phi swims the 10' while pulling out his magical jambiya in his off-hand.   He comes to be right next to Alpha and getting ready for group tactics  attacks one of the eels defensively.  It is a deep stab that does *16*, as you are buoyed by the camaraderie of having Bur there with you.

*R1T24:*  The silt eel actually manages to bite you in the neck for *2*.

*R1T23:*  Alpha is surprised!

*R1T21:*  The magical dagger tucked away, Bur swims in next to Phi and holds the line with him.  He stabs with the mithral shortspear and finishes off the wounded eel.

*R1T17:*  Zeta isn't fool enough to get involved, but swims up behind the fighting line in case a spell might be needed.  (Sorry, P, just moving it along.)

*R1T15:* Beta, it is 15' for you to get to the one eel remaining.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  27.
Alpha:  23.  SURPRISED!
Burçin:  21.
Zeta:  17.
Beta:  15.
Silt Eel #2:  12.  (20:20).

DEAD:  Silt eel (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:*  Beta slips between the space between himself and the eel - instantly disappearing from his origin and reappearing at his destination - and now swimming next to Alpha and the eel.  He summons one of his claws and thrusts it into the eel as best as he can manage.  Even with hydraulic resistance diminishing Beta's attack, Beta senses a greatness from Phi, as if the warrior was a great general or king that inspires him, and the oread does *14*!

*R1T12:*  Shocked by the attack, the silt eel bites Beta in the right shoulder for *3*.  Instantly, Beta feels incredible pain shooting through the shoulder and into his torso as he also takes *2 CON*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R2T27:* Phi, you are currently FD and holding the line with Bur.  What do you do?

Alpha, you will recover from surprise and be on deck; Bur in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  27.  FD/ HL w/ Bur.
Alpha:  23. 
Burçin:  21.  FD/ HL w/ Phi.
Zeta:  17.
Beta:  15.  POISONED til end of R7T12!!!
Silt Eel #2:  12.  (6:20).

DEAD:  Silt eel (1).

----------


## lostsole31

The first two to see what's coming are Beta (darkvision) and Zeta (low-light vision).  It is a woman swimming alongside a shark that is about 11' long.  But as these two manage to get their eyesight adjusted, they see that the woman swimming is truly hideous and ugly!

Staying at just that end of the ship in this long hold, the shark moves forward quickly.

*R1T13:*  A shark is seen swimming into range of the light, but it is already on its way as it charges Phi, speeding in and biting the tall man on the side of his abdomen for *13*.

*R1T10-9:*  Almost on the far side of the hold, only 40' away, the swimming crone (which Zeta recognizes as a sea hag) casts a spell, and right in front of Burçin appears a different type of shark.  Some type of higher-pitched voice comes from the hag(or unseen whatsit) and the shark immediately attacks the young man but he fends it off with his spear.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T32:*  Phi's bite wound starts to heal a little (FH2).  Phi, you are face to muzzle with some type of shark.  What do you do?

Burçin on deck, Zeta in the hole ...
*Spoiler: Zeta*
Show

The new shark that was obviously summoned is a bull shark.  She summoned it as a standard action, and you only know of summoners being able to summon animals that quickly.  The shark that attacked Phi is a blue shark, but one that is not full grown (Medium instead of Large).  Since summons spells bring forth mature examples of their race, this is likely some type of animal companion of an undersea druid or hunter.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.  _Conceal thoughts_.
Burçin:  27.
Zeta:  24.
Alpha:  23.
Beta:  20.  _Inertial armor_.
Skinshear:  13.  _Greater magic fang_ (+1).  Charging.  Power Attack.  Phi.
Summoned Blue Shark:  10.  Bur.
Yvicca:  9.  _Bull's strength_.  _Barkskin_.  _Speak with Animals_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T32:*  Phi begins the first part of the line-chain, but with the shark having charged, feels to put some reel oomph! behind his thrust and does *25*. 

*R2T27:*  Standing next to his mentor, Burçin fights defensively and now the two are enjoying a type of defensive, cooperative combat effort where the other protects the other.  That focus doesn't stop the young man from scoring a lucky shot as he stabs the bull shark right in the middle of its thick nose and disappears with an underwater pop as the space suddenly is empty and the water cavitates as it rushes in to fill the sudden void of the dispelled, summoned creature.

*R2T24:* Zeta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, Beta in the hole.*Spoiler*
Show

Alpha wouldn't have known there to be a threat beyond sharks until the last one was killed and disappeared ... a sure sign of a summoned creature.  Something else is out there, but without the benefit of Gamma anymore, you don't know what.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.  _Conceal thoughts_.  FD, PA, Holding the Line.
Burçin:  27.  FD, Hold the Line.
Zeta:  24.
Alpha:  23.
Beta:  20.  _Inertial armor_.
Skinshear:  13.  (35:60).
*  _Greater magic fang_ (+1).  Charging.  Power Attack.  Phi.
Yvicca:  9.  _Bull's strength_.  _Barkskin_.  _Speak with Animals_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:*  Zeta's form gets smaller until she is the size of a Small shark.

*R2T23:*  Alpha meditates to change his active energy type to cold.

*R2T20:*  Beta readies himself to interrupt the movement of anything coming at himself or Alpha.

*R2T13:*  The blue shark continues to snap at Phi.

*R2T9.1-.0:*  The crone swims forward and once she is 40' from Beta, he steps between the worlds of water and the prime to suddenly appear in front of her and stabs her in the left shoulder with his claw for *15*, inspired as he is by Phi.  Thwarted, she levels her angry, hateful gaze at Beta.
*Spoiler*
Show

Beta, roll a Will saving throw vs. a DC 15.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.  _Conceal thoughts_.  FD, PA, Holding the Line.
Burçin:  27.  FD, Hold the Line.
Zeta:  24.
Alpha:  23.
Skinshear:  13.  (35:60).
*  _Greater magic fang_ (+1).  Charging.  Power Attack.  Phi.
Beta: 9.1.  _Inertial armor_.
Yvicca:  9.  _Bull's strength_.  _Barkskin_.  _Speak with Animals_.

----------


## lostsole31

Beta feels a sense of being ill at ease, but he manages to shake it off to focus on the task at hand.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T32:* Phi, what do you do?

Bur on deck, Zeta in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.  _Conceal thoughts_.  FD, PA, Holding the Line.
Burçin:  27.  FD, Hold the Line.
Zeta:  24.
Alpha:  23.
Skinshear:  13.  (35:60).
*  _Greater magic fang_ (+1).  Charging.  Power Attack.  Phi.
Beta: 9.1.  _Inertial armor_.
Yvicca:  9.  _Bull's strength_.  _Barkskin_.  _Speak with Animals_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T32:*  Phi's wounds continue to mend as he power-thrusts the shark for *21*. 

*R3T27:*  Burçin holds the line with his spear.

*R3T24:* Zeta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, shark in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.  _Conceal thoughts_.  FD, PA, Holding the Line.
Burçin:  27.  FD, Hold the Line.
Zeta:  24.  Form of a small nurse shark.
Alpha:  23.
Skinshear:  13.  (14:60).
*  _Greater magic fang_ (+1).  Charging.  Power Attack.  Phi.
Beta: 9.1.  _Inertial armor_.
Yvicca:  9.  _Bull's strength_.  _Barkskin_.  _Speak with Animals_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:*  The nurse shark stares more intently and with greater stillness than is natural, directing its gaze at the blue shark.  It is unknown if there is any effect or not.

*R3T23:*  Alpha points towards the blue shark, launching a small bolt of cold energy through the water at it, hitting it square mid-body for 17 cold.  That stops the shark.

*R3T9.1:* Beta, what do you do?

Hag on deck, Phi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.  _Conceal thoughts_.  FD, PA, Holding the Line.
Burçin:  27.  FD, Hold the Line.
Zeta:  24.  Form of a small nurse shark.
Alpha:  23.
 Skinshear:  13.  (-4:60).  _Greater magic fang_ (+1).
Beta: 9.1.  _Inertial armor_.
Yvicca:  9.  _Bull's strength_.  _Barkskin_.  _Speak with Animals_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T9.1:*  Beta, inspired by the power from the first strike, focuses his aim and  launches both his claws into the Hag's side with the utmost precision. Even fighting on the same battlefield with Phi is vastly inspiring, and Beta does *24* with his first strike, and *18* with his second. 

*R3T9:*  Hissing, she puts forth her might into a spear thrust into Beta's lower right leg for *22*, but her second thrust goes wild.

End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

*R4T32:*  Phi, what do you do?

Bur on deck, Zeta in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.  _Conceal thoughts_.  FD, PA, Holding the Line.
Burçin:  27.  FD, Hold the Line.
Zeta:  24.  Form of a small nurse shark.
Alpha:  23.
Beta: 9.1.  _Inertial armor_.
Yvicca:  9.  _Bull's strength_.  _Barkskin_.  _Speak with Animals_.  PA.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T32:*  Phi does an underwater bounce-walk over to his glowing crystal sword and picks it up.

*R4T27:*  Bur does a FRA-swim to cover 15' ... halfway from the back line to Beta.

*R4T24:* Nurse Zeta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, Beta in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.  _Conceal thoughts_. 
Burçin:  27. 
Zeta:  24.  Form of a small nurse shark.
Alpha:  23.
Beta: 9.1.  _Inertial armor_.
Yvicca:  9.  _Bull's strength_.  _Barkskin_.  _Speak with Animals_.  PA.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T24:*  Zeta swims right up next to Beta (he was 30' away).

*R4T23:*  Alpha backs away and watches Beta fight, waiting to see if there was any need to keep fighting.

*R4T9.1:*  Beta on the other hand, pushes his offensive further. Inspired by the  power he is currently pushing out, he shifts his combat stance and  launches a heavy flurry of strikes into the hag, hoping the fierceness  and power he puts out is enough to put her down for good.  His first claw tears into her left shoulder for an amazing 45 damage!  His other claw rips across her left elbow for 42!  The third just grazes off of an unseen ... something ... at the inside of her left lower leg.  Somehow, someway, and only barely ... she is conscious.

*R4T9:*  Her form shifts and churns in the maelstrom of blue-black ichor that is her blood and soon she is a blue shark as was her pet, though again only immature in size (Medium).  She darts well to the side, taking whatever hit comes.  Beta tries to spear down on her from above, failing to hit her and continuing past, stepping forward into the mass of fluids in the water and is blinded by it.  Zeta tries to snap at her as well but didn't get enough of a purchase to do any damage.

She covers the point to get right to the hole of the hold heading out into the river, but she spent enough movement trying to get around Beta that she didn't have quite enough to get past.

Alpha, do you do anything?  She is now more visible and about 15' away from you.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.  _Conceal thoughts_. 
Burçin:  27. 
Zeta:  24.  Form of a small nurse shark.
Alpha:  23.  DELAYING!
Beta: 9.1.  _Inertial armor_.  BLIND til end R7T9!!!
Yvicca:  9.  _Bull's strength_.  _Barkskin_.  _Speak with Animals_.  PA.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:*  Seeing a target attempting to escape, Alpha focuses and drops a small explosion of cold energy on top of her form.  The tough shark only takes *5 cold*. 

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...*

*R5T32:* Phi, what do you do?  You are only 20' from the shark (and the opening).

Burçin on deck, Zeta in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.  _Conceal thoughts_. 
Burçin:  27. 
Zeta:  24.  Form of a small nurse shark.
Beta: 9.1.  _Inertial armor_.  BLIND til end R7T9!!!
Yvicca:  9.  _Bull's strength_.  _Barkskin_.  _Speak with Animals_. Form of a medium shark.
Alpha: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T32:*  Phi does a full-round swim to get right up to the hag.

*R5T27:*  Burçin swims up next to Phi.

*R5T24:* Zeta, what do you do?  Those two yahoos blocked a charge, and getting to her would have to be from above or below.  The hag is right in the hole to the hold.

Beta (blinded on deck), hag in the hole (literally) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.  _Conceal thoughts_. 
Burçin:  27. 
Zeta:  24.  Form of a small nurse shark.
Beta: 9.1.  _Inertial armor_.  BLIND til end R7T9!!!
Yvicca:  9.  _Bull's strength_.  _Barkskin_.  _Speak with Animals_. Form of a medium shark.
Alpha: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

Alpha begins to focus his power, but before he finishes, all four coffins fly open and four ghastly-white people burst out of the dirt!

*R1T30:*  With Phi's inspiration, Alpha easily pushes past that miniature distraction and he gleefully increases the molecular activity to the rift-flash point, the flash point at which elemental fire is brought in from the Inner Planes, and a sheet for flame

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alpha:  30.
Kaul:  29.
Burcin:  26.
Beta:  23.
VS1:  12.
VS2:  11.
Zeta:  10.
Phi:  14.
VS3:  4.
VS4:  3.

----------


## lostsole31

Alpha begins to focus his power, but before he finishes, all four coffins fly open and four ghastly-white people burst out of the dirt!

*R1T30:*  With Phi's inspiration, Alpha easily pushes past that miniature distraction and he gleefully increases the molecular activity to the rift-flash point, the flash point at which elemental fire is brought in from the Inner Planes, and a sheet for flame and heat the burns forth, roasting three of the vampires for *24 fire*, and another one for *12 fire*.  Of course, owing to the psionic firebug's lack of foresight, heat billows forth to the heroes to catch Beta for *9 fire*, Kaul for *10 fire*, Fathi for *20 fire*, and Alpha even catches himself for *10 fire*.

Alpha, it was less the pain and more the shock that you got bit by your own enhanced fire that has you drop your _energy wall_.  The only thing that is good about it flashing more than a continuous burn is that no lumber piles had time to catch flame!  What's worse, an unconscious desire to do well for Phi made your flame even hotter than it ever could be, just like his presence made you far faster than you've ever acted before, then you ever could act.  

Alpha, do you take the damage as is, or do you use this as an excuse to use your _cloak of fiery vanishing_?

*R1T29:* Kaul, strangely enough, you could have failed ... were it not for  recognizing Phi's leadership and how humiliating it might have been to  have failed with him witnessing.  Whether or not you would accept him as a leader for yourself, his inspiration likewise gave you incredible zeal in your reflexes for this starting battle.  The four vampires are 15' from you.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Alpha:  30.
Kaul:  29.
Burcin:  26.
Beta:  23.
VS1:  12.  (16:40).
VS2:  11.  (28:40).
Zeta:  10.
Phi:  14.
VS3:  4.  (16:40).
VS4:  3.  (16:40).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T29:*  Gripping his weapon in one hand, Kaul draws out one of his flasks,  taking a deep gulp, his body becoming slightly more beastlike, he  prepares himself for the vampires' movement, his warhammer at the ready  to strike them down. 

*R1T26:* "What the heck was that?!" Bur calls down.

*R1T23:* Beta, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  Allies w/in 20' of Kaul gain +2 to AC.
Alpha:  30.
Kaul:  29.  Mutagen active, only warhammer on sheet updated.  Darkvision 60': INT Adjustments:  Armiger's Mark (4 rds, 6 marks); 5 AOOs/rd; +14 to CMD vs. Acrobatics; +4 Tactical Acumen (not adj.)
*  Intruder's End maneuver is activated for this round.  See PoW:E, but basically a massive reach which allows for AOOs.  See POW:E, p 118.
Burcin:  26.
Beta:  23.
VS1:  12.  (16:40).
VS2:  11.  (28:40).
Zeta:  10.
Phi:  14.
VS3:  4.  (16:40).
VS4:  3.  (16:40).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:*  Beta rushes to the closest Vampire, manipulating his time flow to thrust the Dagger into it twice in the span of just a moment.  Though they are light cuts (*3* each), they aren't diminished in any way as hated silver does the trick.

*R1T12:*  The vampire to the far left (of your vision) stares into Alpha's will and tries to dominate it.*Spoiler: Will save*
Show

Alpha, roll a Will save.  Let me know now if there any IAs, counters, or any types of redos that you want.  If you get dominated, you won't be allowed to make that choice afterwards.


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  Allies w/in 20' of Kaul gain +2 to AC.
Alpha:  30.
Kaul:  29.  Mutagen active, only warhammer on sheet updated.  Darkvision 60': INT Adjustments:  Armiger's Mark (4 rds, 6 marks); 5 AOOs/rd; +14 to CMD vs. Acrobatics ... 
* ... +4Tactical Acumen (not adj.)
*  Intruder's End maneuver is activated for this round.  See PoW:E, but basically a massive reach which allows for AOOs.  See POW:E, p 118.
Burcin:  26.
Beta:  23.  VS3.
VS1:  12.  (16:40).
VS2:  11.  (28:40).
Zeta:  10.
Phi:  14.
VS3:  4.  (16:40).  Beta.
VS4:  3.  (16:40).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:*  Calling upon his mental reserves, Alpha easily resists the vampire's attempt to control him.  Meanwhile, it seems as if the vampire's burns start to slowly heal.

*R1T11:*  The vampire to Beta's right, the least harmed by Alpha's flame, likewise begins to heal.  It swings at Beta, who in turn blocks the attack.

*R1T9:* Phi, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  Allies w/in 20' of Kaul gain +2 to AC.
Alpha:  30.
Kaul:  29.  Mutagen active, only warhammer on sheet updated.  Darkvision 60': INT Adjustments:  Armiger's Mark (4 rds, 6 marks); 5 AOOs/rd; +14 to CMD vs. Acrobatics ... 
* ... +4 Tactical Acumen (not adj.)
*  Intruder's End maneuver is activated for this round.  See PoW:E, but basically a massive reach which allows for AOOs.  See POW:E, p 118.
Burcin:  26.
Beta:  23.  VS3.
VS1:  12.  (18:40).
VS2:  11.  (30:40).
Zeta:  10.
Phi: 9.
VS3:  4.  (16:40).  Beta.
VS4:  3.  (16:40).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:*  Phi goes into a Thuvian Water Lord war chant, filling everyone's limbs  and heart with battle fury and the greatness of heroes gone by.  He then advances on the vampire that is on the far left and out of Beta's reach. His wounds begin to slowly heal.

*R1T4-3:*  Beta's opponent is blocked easily, but only because of Kaul's defensive suggestions (over the Phi's chanting) is Beta just able to block the vampire swinging at him from fwd-right.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T30:*  Alpha, you are 15' back from the closest vampire.  Two of the vampires are not "directly" engaging a hero (the other two are on Beta, but from his forward quarters).  What do you do?
*Spoiler*
Show

Phi gives you INCREDIBLE confidence.  In addition, you feel something else ... something that was building the moment you came here and is separate from him.  You get a mental picture of that Mountain Man Harrow card that was drawn for you a couple weeks ago, that now [thanks to the slow medium of pbp] practically seems like a different lifetime ago.  Your body's stamina goes on overdrive!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  Allies w/in 20' of Kaul gain +2 to AC.
***  Stirring speech to all Heroes:  +2 to all level-dependent things for spellcasting and psionics!
Alpha:  30.  Gained +10 temporary hit points and a +2 on all Con-based rolls for his Chosen Encounter!
*  SGG will gain next hit point R11T30.  
Kaul:  29.  Mutagen active, only warhammer on sheet updated.  Darkvision 60': INT Adjustments:  Armiger's Mark (4 rds, 6 marks); 5 AOOs/rd; +14 to CMD vs. Acrobatics ... 
* ... +4 Tactical Acumen (not adj.)
*  Intruder's End maneuver is activated for this round.  See PoW:E, but basically a massive reach which allows for AOOs.  See POW:E, p 118.
Burcin:  26.
Beta:  23.  VS3.
VS1:  12.  (18:40).
VS2:  11.  (30:40).
Zeta:  10.
Phi: 9.
VS3:  4.  (16:40).  Beta.
VS4:  3.  (16:40).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T30:*  Throwing off a vampire's burning gaze of domination is no mean feat, nor a subtle power used, and that vampire not only faces an incredibly large human, but has drawn Alpha's little-seen ire as well.  The elan focuses on him, bringing all of his fire mastery to bear. Trying not to hit Phi, Alpha just barely manages to wing his target, but a hit is a hit and the fire burns through that whole upper quarter of the horror's upper chest and left shoulder for *19+ fire*, enough to seemingly discorporate the thing.  And yet, when the initial smoke and carbon clear, there is a gaseous form of the vampire in its place!

*R2T29:* Kaul, welp ... one vamp was staring intently at Alpha, while the other three attacked Beta, so they never did move.  Now that they have people right at their spot, they likely won't (and your _intruder's end_ maneuver is now complete).  What do you do?
*Spoiler: Kaul*
Show

You've always heard about vampires as one of the most dangerous of undead.  These guys seem threatening, and yet somehow ... underwhelming.  Vampires are supposed to be fantastically strong and fast, and while this Beta character seems to be not only agile but possessing a great defensive-blocking technique, these vamps seem like punk bitches.  In fact, a moderately agile warrior might have managed to just duck Alpha's distracted shot (distracted because of shooting into melee, which Alpha does not seem skilled at doing), and this guy is only vaguely more agile than a fishwife and got tagged.  These are not vampires of legend; you are pretty sure that while they are dangerous nonetheless, these guys are vampire spawn.

Beta on deck, #1 & #2 vamps in the hole ...
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  Allies w/in 20' of Kaul gain +2 to AC.
***  Stirring speech to all Heroes:  +2 to all level-dependent things for spellcasting and psionics!
Alpha:  30.  Gained +10 temporary hit points and a +2 on all Con-based rolls for his Chosen Encounter!
*  SGG will gain next hit point R11T30.  
Kaul:  29.  Mutagen active, only warhammer on sheet updated.  Darkvision 60': INT Adjustments:  Armiger's Mark (4 rds, 6 marks); 5 AOOs/rd; +14 to CMD vs. Acrobatics ... 
* ... +4 Tactical Acumen (not adj.)
*  Intruder's End maneuver is activated for this round.  See PoW:E, but basically a massive reach which allows for AOOs.  See POW:E, p 118.
Burcin:  26.
Beta:  23.  VS3.
 VS1:  12.  (0:40).  Phi.  GASEOUS FORM (no FH)!!!
VS2:  11.  (30:40).
Zeta:  10.
Phi: 9.
VS3:  4.  (18:40).  Beta.
VS4:  3.  (18:40).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T29:*  Kaul closes the distance between him and the vampires, going where he will end up not tripping up any other allies by going to the far right end, but with the difficulty of moving around down here, he only makes it up to his opponent.  Beta is on his left, and a vampire in front of and to the left-fwd of Kaul.

*R2T23:*  Beta bends down and jabs into the vampire he had attacked previously,  before vanishing and reappearing 15 foot backwards, gesturing for the  Vampire to follow.  Beta notices that with Phi's war chant and incredible presence, he put vastly more hurting on the vamp than he had expected.

*R2T12:*  The vaguely man-figured wisp of mist sinks back into its coffin.

*R2T11:*  The least harmed vamp - the one now currently farthest on the left (and to Beta's F-L [forward left]) - heals a little and then slams hard against Phi's breastplate.

*R2T9:*  Phi, care to return the favor?  Are you continuing your stirring speech (FA if you do)?

Beta's direct-facing vamp on deck, Kaul's in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  Allies w/in 20' of Kaul gain +2 to AC.
***  Stirring speech to all Heroes:  +2 to all level-dependent things for spellcasting and psionics!
Alpha:  30.  Gained +10 temporary hit points and a +2 on all Con-based rolls for his Chosen Encounter!
*  SGG will gain next hit point R11T30.  
Kaul:  29.  Mutagen active, only warhammer on sheet updated.  Darkvision 60': INT Adjustments:  Armiger's Mark (4 rds, 6 marks); 5 AOOs/rd; +14 to CMD vs. Acrobatics ... 
* ... +4 Tactical Acumen (not adj.)
*  Intruder's End maneuver is activated for this round.  See PoW:E, but basically a massive reach which allows for AOOs.  See POW:E, p 118.
Burcin:  26.
Beta:  23.  VS3.
 VS1:  12.  (0:40).  Phi.  GASEOUS FORM (no FH)!!!
VS2:  11.  (32:40).  Phi's F-R
Zeta:  10.
Phi: 9.
VS3:  4.  (5:40).  Beta.
VS4:  3.  (18:40).  Kaul.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:*  Phi continues to extol the virtues of ancient heroes, so the current  ones might be heartened and inspired themselves.  His burns continue to  knit.  He turns at an angle to face the vampire that was to his right  front and gives a thrust with his mithral shortspear.  The creature tries to put its arm up to save itself but the mithral spear goes right through its forearm, through it's arm, and taps the wall behind it.  The vampire instantly turns gaseous. 

*R2T4-3:*  Not knowing fear but only hatred of the living, Beta's terribly wounded foe has a small bit of its burns healed, as do the wounds of its comrade.  Beta and Kaul's vamps attack and miss.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T30:* Alpha, you are currently amped with the blood of heroes and the Harrowing of fate.  The first vampire that went gaseous sucked its form into its coffin; the other one hasn't gone anywhere yet (indeed, has Phi's spear through him even now).  There is a terrifically wounded vamp in front of Beta, and another wounded one in front of Kaul.  What do you do?

Kaul on deck, Beta in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  Allies w/in 20' of Kaul gain +2 to AC.
***  Stirring speech to all Heroes:  +2 to all level-dependent things for spellcasting and psionics!
Alpha:  30.  Gained +10 temporary hit points and a +2 on all Con-based rolls for his Chosen Encounter!
*  SGG will gain next hit point R11T30.  
Kaul:  29.  Mutagen active, only warhammer on sheet updated.  Darkvision 60': INT Adjustments:  Armiger's Mark (4 rds, 6 marks); 5 AOOs/rd; +14 to CMD vs. Acrobatics ... 
* ... +4 Tactical Acumen (not adj.)
*  Intruder's End maneuver is activated for this round.  See PoW:E, but basically a massive reach which allows for AOOs.  See POW:E, p 118.
Burcin:  26.
Beta:  23.  VS3.
 VS1:  12.  (0:40).  GASEOUS FORM (no FH)!!!
 VS1:  12.  (0:40).  GASEOUS FORM (no FH)!!!
Zeta:  10.
Phi: 9.
VS3:  4.  (7:40).  Beta.
VS4:  3.  (18:40).  Kaul.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T30:*  Alpha points at the coffin and shoots a burst of flame that smashes into the coffin and splinters part of the outside with dirt spilling to the floor at an angle.

*R3T29:* Kaul, what do you do?  You are facing a vamp with another to the left of him (FR of you).

Beta on deck, Phi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  Allies w/in 20' of Kaul gain +2 to AC.
***  Stirring speech to all Heroes:  +2 to all level-dependent things for spellcasting and psionics!
Alpha:  30.  Gained +10 temporary hit points and a +2 on all Con-based rolls for his Chosen Encounter!
*  SGG will gain next hit point R11T30.  
Kaul:  29.  Mutagen active, only warhammer on sheet updated.  Darkvision 60': INT Adjustments:  Armiger's Mark (4 rds, 6 marks); 5 AOOs/rd; +14 to CMD vs. Acrobatics ... 
* ... +4 Tactical Acumen (not adj.)
*  Intruder's End maneuver is activated for this round.  See PoW:E, but basically a massive reach which allows for AOOs.  See POW:E, p 118.
Burcin:  26.
Beta:  23.  VS3.
 VS1:  12.  (0:40).  GASEOUS FORM (no FH)!!!
 VS1:  12.  (0:40).  GASEOUS FORM (no FH)!!!
Zeta:  10.
Phi: 9.
VS3:  4.  (7:40).  Beta.
VS4:  3.  (18:40).  Kaul.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T29:*  Kaul launches out with a power strike at the Vampire to the side of him,  rather than in front, holding his position tight to prevent the others  from passing him.  He easily "gases" the vampire.

*R3T23:* Beta focuses on his training, growling a little as he is fully aware  that these enemies and this condition is strongly out of his favor. He  keeps a close eye on the situation, preparing himself for his next  strike.

*R3T12-11:*  Where Alpha just blasted, the coffin didn't explode or anything, but enough dirt tumbled out of the ruined side that the helpless, gaseous vampire rises up and hisses in place.  Meanwhile, the second vamp that was gassed goes into its coffin.

*R3T9:* Phi, you are using stirring speech, there is only one truly corporeal vampire remaining.  What do you do?

Kaul's vamp on deck, Alpha in the hole ...
*Spoiler: Correction*
Show

Kaul's vamp and Beta's are actually reversed, but whatever ... this battle is done but for the blood-draught tears.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  Allies w/in 20' of Kaul gain +2 to AC.
***  Stirring speech to all Heroes:  +2 to all level-dependent things for spellcasting and psionics!
Alpha:  30.  Gained +10 temporary hit points and a +2 on all Con-based rolls for his Chosen Encounter!
*  SGG will gain next hit point R11T30.  
Kaul:  29.  Mutagen active, only warhammer on sheet updated.  Darkvision 60': INT Adjustments:  Armiger's Mark (4 rds, 6 marks); 5 AOOs/rd; +14 to CMD vs. Acrobatics ... 
* ... +4 Tactical Acumen (not adj.)
*  Intruder's End maneuver is activated for this round.  See PoW:E, but basically a massive reach which allows for AOOs.  See POW:E, p 118.
Burcin:  26.
Beta:  23.  VS3.  Recovering maneuvers (+5 dodge AC).
 VS1:  12.  (0:40).  GASEOUS FORM (no FH)!!!  Coffin got blasted.
 VS2:  11.  (0:40).  GASEOUS FORM (no FH)!!!
Zeta:  10.
Phi: 9.
 VS3:  4.  (7:40).  GASEOUS FORM (no FH)!!!
VS4:  3.  (18:40).  Kaul.

----------


## lostsole31

Just then, the dancers stop their danse macabre.  In unison, they all look right at Kaul.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T36:* "Uh, yeah, that's not good," Bur says.  He takes out his master's dagger that has been on loan and uses a focused, targeted, sideways throws and it cuts right into and through the center of one of the "dancer's" heads, practically taking the head off at the nose.  A gory mess.

*R1T29:* Eta, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Bur:  36.
Phi:  22.
Eta:  29.

Beta:  26.
*  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Alpha:  24.

Kaul:  21.
*  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Ruor:  20.
Zeta:  18.

Zombie #1:  17.  (19:19).
Zombie #1:  16.  (19:19).
Zombie #1:  13.  (19:19).
Zombie #1:  12.  (19:19).
Zombie #1:  3.  (19:19).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T29:* "Shee-Syth!" Eta calls to the air, and then continues foreign words.

Appearing behind a dancing couple is a hunting cat just smaller than a   man in length with a pure gold coat dappled with various black,   irregular rings.  She says something in a foreign language, and while   she draws her flute the feline attacks one of the zombies.  The leopard  bites into the neck of the first one, lopping the head off with a claw  after that.  It then takes a claw and caves in a second dancer's head  right after that - two down in the span of as many seconds.

*R1T26: * Beta, what do you do?  There is a single dancer and a couple remaining.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur:  36.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard):  29.1
Eta:  29.

Beta:  26.
*  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Phi:  25.
Alpha:  24.

Kaul:  21.
*  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Ruor:  20.
Zeta:  18.

Zombie #1:  17.  (19:19).
Zombie #2:  16.  (19:19).
Zombie #3:  3.  (19:19).

Destroyed Zombies: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26: * Beta moves in to the couple and brings a spinning axe kick in at one of them for *14 mod* before flipping out of reach.
Unarmed attacks and natural attacks are not the same thing.  The writeup of the maneuver is explicit, so it is a kick, not a claw, and therefore does bludgeoning-only damage.

Phi, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur:  36.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard):  29.1
Eta:  29.

Beta:  26.
*  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Phi:  25.
Alpha:  24.

Kaul:  21.
*  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Ruor:  20.
Zeta:  18.

Zombie #1:  17.  (5:19).
Zombie #2:  16.  (19:19).
Zombie #3:  3.  (19:19).

Destroyed Zombies: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26: * Phi moves up to the lone dancer and drops his falcata on it and destroying it.  Also, it seemed as if maybe Beta landed a more deadly blow than realized, because the thing was standing there, but now it just falls back and is destroyed as well.  One zombie remains.

*R1T24:*  Alpha, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur:  36.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard):  29.1
Eta:  29.

Beta:  26.
*  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Phi:  25.
Alpha:  24.

Kaul:  21.
*  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Ruor:  20.
Zeta:  18.

Zombie #2:  16.  (19:19).

Destroyed Zombies: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T39:*  Bur takes out a broadhead arrow, aims carefully, and shoots the peacock-zombie since it is already standing.  It is a perfect head shot and the thing drops.

*R1T37:* Eta, what do you do?  You still have Shee-Syth.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 39.
Eta:37.
Zeta: 36.
Beta: 35.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Phi: 30.
Ruor:  21.
Alpha: 20.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 19.
Lion-Zombie:  17.
Peacock-Zombie:  11.

Destroyed Zombies: 1

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T37:*  Eta orders Shee-Syth to attack.  For herself she moves forward enough to get a vantage and then to the side, then shoots an _acid splash_ at the lioness that does a whopping *13 acid* for a solid hit to its chest, though nothing happens to show it "died."

*R1T36:*  Zeta?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 39.
Eta:37.
Zeta: 36.
Beta: 35.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Phi: 30.
Ruor:  21.
Alpha: 20.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 19.
Lion-Zombie:  17.
Lioness-Zombie:  11.  (9:22).

Destroyed Zombies: 1

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T36:* Zeta makes sure that she's relatively protected by walls or allies.  She  delays.  She's not wasting anything, and she's sure Ruor doesn't want a  bite full of undead flesh.

*R1T35:*  Beta moves into the room, vanishing briefly only to reappear close to the PeacockLion, shoving his claw into it with a sudden strike, then pulling upwards through the neck and lower jaw until he blasts the head.  Only the Lioness remains (damaged).

*R1T34:* Kaul, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 39.
Eta:37.
Zeta: 36.
Beta: 35.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Phi: 30.
Ruor:  21.
Alpha: 20.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 19.
Lioness-Zombie:  11.  (9:22).

Destroyed Zombies: 2

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T34:*  Kaul moves into the room, sword already drawn from before, and moves up to the Lioness.

*R1T30:*  Phi?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 39.
Eta:37.
Zeta: 36.
Beta: 35.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Phi: 30.
Ruor:  21.
Alpha: 20.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 19.
Lioness-Zombie:  11.  (9:22).

Destroyed Zombies: 2

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T34:*  Kaul moves into the room, sword already drawn from before, and moves up to the Lioness.

*R1T30:*  Phi delays.

*R1T20:*  Alpha?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 39.
Eta:37.
Zeta: 36.
Beta: 35.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Phi: 30.
Ruor:  21.
Alpha: 20.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 19.
Lioness-Zombie:  11.  (9:22).

Destroyed Zombies: 2

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:*  Alpha delays.  Just like Phi, he figures this battle is already won.

*R1T19:*  Shee-Syth bounds in as commanded and shreds the lioness zombie.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 39.
Eta:37.
Zeta: 36.
Beta: 35.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Phi: 30.  DELAYS!!!
Ruor:  21.
Alpha: 20.  DELAYS!!!
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 19.

Destroyed Zombies: 3

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T42:*  Bur is overwatch shooter towards the far back of the bunch and shoots an arrow inside, hitting someone in a swan costume before it is even verified that it is an enemy.  The woman in the swan costume is hit in the right shoulder and there is a sound of glass shattering and a sizzling as her arm - indeed, her hole upper torso - is burned away faster than any normal acid could do.  Some of the liquid also spattered - *1 PE* splash to a man in a blue skeleton costume, and another *1 PE* splash to a person dressed as a castle tower.  The swan that was hit crumples to the ground.

"One and only prototype holy water arrow," says Bur.  "Looks like a successful test run."

*R1T34:* Kaul, by the fireplace was a blue-winged angel strumming a harp that has no strings while the three listed above, in addition to another dressed as a sea serpent, were in chairs in a semi-circle "listening" to the ersatz zombie harper.  It's 10' to the nearest, which would be the one dressed as a castle tower.  Definitely zombies, and the smell in here is horrible.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 42.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 34.
Alpha: 34.
Phi: 30.
Beta: 30.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Eta:  26.
Zeta: 26.
Ruor:  26.
Castle Tower:  20.  (18:19).
Blue-Winged Angel Harper:  16.  (19:19).
Sea Serpent:  6.  (19:19).
Blue Skeleton:  2.  (18:19).

DESTROYED ZOMBIES:

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T34:*  Kaul moves forward and ends the castle tower-zombie.

*R1T33:*  Shee-Syth zooms in and attacks that sea serpent-zombie, its mouth glowing with holy power and doing *15* with a smite-bite and the thing in its jaws but not destroyed.

*R1T32:* Alpha, what do you do?  The remaining three zombies are threatened in melee (and one is grappled).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 42.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.  IF ANYTHING MOVES, he'll use Intruder's End counter.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 33.  Smite used.  Grappling Sea Serpent.
Alpha: 32.
Phi: 30.
Beta: 29.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Eta:  26.
Zeta: 25.
Ruor:  24.
Blue-Winged Angel Harper:  16.  (19:19).
Sea Serpent:  6.  (4:19).  Grappled by SS!!!
Blue Skeleton:  2.  (18:19).

DESTROYED ZOMBIES:  2

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T32:*  Alpha delays ...

*R1T30:*  Phi?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 42.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.  IF ANYTHING MOVES, he'll use Intruder's End counter.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 33.  Smite used.  Grappling Sea Serpent.
Alpha: 32.  DELAYING!!!
Phi: 30.
Beta: 29.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Eta:  26.
Zeta: 25.
Ruor:  24.
Blue-Winged Angel Harper:  16.  (19:19).
Sea Serpent:  6.  (4:19).  Grappled by SS!!!
Blue Skeleton:  2.  (18:19).

DESTROYED ZOMBIES:  2

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T30:*  Phi tosses his mithral shortspear at the blue skeleton, hiting it for just barely enough to destroy it.  He then closes while drawing his falcata. 

*R1T29:* Beta, there are two zombies left: the blue-winged angel harper now engaged by Phi, and the sea serpent held in Shee-Syth's bite.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 42.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.  IF ANYTHING MOVES, he'll use Intruder's End counter.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 33.  Smite used.  Grappling Sea Serpent.
Alpha: 32.  DELAYING!!!
Phi: 30.
Beta: 29.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Eta:  26.
Zeta: 25.
Ruor:  24.
Blue-Winged Angel Harper:  16.  (19:19).
Sea Serpent:  6.  (4:19).  Grappled by SS!!!

DESTROYED ZOMBIES: 3

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T29:*  Beta will follow his favorite tactic, teleporting to the far side of the  zombie threatened by Phi and skewering it with his claw (destroying it).  

*R1T26:* Eta, one zombie remains, the sea serpent held in Shee-Syth's jaws.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 42.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.  IF ANYTHING MOVES, he'll use Intruder's End counter.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 33.  Smite used.  Grappling Sea Serpent.
Alpha: 32.  DELAYING!!!
Phi: 30.
Beta: 29.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Eta:  26.
Zeta: 25.
Ruor:  24.
Sea Serpent:  6.  (4:19).  Grappled by SS!!!

DESTROYED ZOMBIES: 4

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26-24:*  Zeta and Eta delay, which includes Ruor.

*R1T6:*  The sea serpent zombie, swings so wildly it ends up entangling itself in Shee-Syth's grasp.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T42:*  Bur saves his arrow, but covers...

*R2T34:* Kaul, what do you do?

Shee-Syth on deck (grappling last zombie), Phi in the hole, Alpha/ Zeta/ Eta delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 42.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.  IF ANYTHING MOVES, he'll use Intruder's End counter.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 33.  Smite used.  Grappling Sea Serpent.
Alpha: 32.  DELAYING!!!
Phi: 30.
Beta: 29.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Eta:  26.
Zeta: 25.
Ruor:  24.
Sea Serpent:  6.  (4:19).  Grappled by SS!!!

DESTROYED ZOMBIES: 4

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T34:*  Kaul leaves the last zombie to Shee-Syth, and starts to check the room for anything else of note.  

Sure enough, Shee-Syth mashes the thing's head and there is no visible threat in here.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur: 42.
Kaul: 34.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.  IF ANYTHING MOVES, he'll use Intruder's End counter.
Shee-Syth (celestial leopard): 33.  Smite used. 
Alpha: 32.  DELAYING!!!
Phi: 30.
Beta: 29.   +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Eta:  26.
Zeta: 25.
Ruor:  24.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T38:*  Bur is towards the back of the group and delays (not knowing yet there is something in the other room) ...

*R1T37:* Beta, what do you do?  It would take you a non-linear, through-allies-squares' move action to get to a zombie.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur:  38.  DELAYING!!!
Beta:  37.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Eta:  36.
Kaul:  35.
Phi:  27.
Ruor:  25.
Alpha:  24.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Zeta:  22.
Shee-Syth:  17.  Smite expended.
Zombie Servant #1:  4.
Zombie Servant #2:  1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T37:*  Beta moves through the group to get to the nearest Zombie and then  lashes out at it (*14*) before teleporting further into the room to open up the  path for his comrades.  

*R1T36:* Eta?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur:  38.  DELAYING!!!
Beta:  37.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Eta:  36.
Kaul:  35.
Phi:  27.
Ruor:  25.
Alpha:  24.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Zeta:  22.
Shee-Syth:  17.  Smite expended.
Zombie Servant #1:  4.  (5:19).
Zombie Servant #2:  1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T36:*  Eta says something to Shee-Syth in Celestial.

*R1T35:*  Kaul moves up to the unwounded zombie cook and practically bifurcates it - destroyed.

*R1T27:*  Phi?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bur:  38.  DELAYING!!!
Beta:  37.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Eta:  36.
Kaul:  35.
Phi:  27.
Ruor:  25.
Alpha:  24.  +1 to all Constitution-related rolls.
Zeta:  22.
Shee-Syth:  17.  Smite expended.
Zombie Servant #1:  4.  (5:19).

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T32:*  From his starting position, any zombie Phi can target standing where he is without going in the room has cover, but he's a confident warrior.  He makes an easy toss at Z3, clipping it for only *13*.  Phi then moves in, going right and around the table to the head where he has falcata in hand.

*R1T27:*  Burçin has no targets, so delays so as not to lose his overwatch position on top of the table in the corner of the kitchen.

*R1T25:*  Beta moves in the opposite way as Phi, to the foot of the table, and only grazes the zombie for *14*.  (Yeah, only.  Here's to Phi.)

*R1T23:*  Shee-Syth darts all the way in from where she was at the door to the kitchen leading out to the hall.  She turns up north instead of getting right on the table and then jumps on the table, threatening three zombies.

*R1T19:*  Alpha might save his energy for more dangerous encounters, but the size of the party and rooms means everything is spread out, so he still heads towards the dining room to assess.  He moves into the room, up north, sees a prep area and when he sees it has no enemies previous hidden, steps back into it ... giving him a good look at both rooms.

*R1T17:*  Eta moves up, with Ruor following.

*R1T16:*  Zeta moves into the room.

*R1T15:*  When Kaul moves into the room he sees that the zombies would have a difficult time swinging at him if he simply goes past them.  He goes all the way in and around Beta's zombie (whose fist clumsily bounces on Kaul's armor).  With a fine blow Kaul finishes off the southernmost zombie.

*R1T5-2:*  The three remaining zombies try to get out of their chairs.  Phi instantly dispatches the one by him, and Shee-Syth surprisingly has trouble getting a good tooth into hers.

*R1T1:*  There is a loud, screeching noise back in the kitchen, followed by what sounds like a woman's cruel, manic laughter.

*R1T0:*  Immediately afterwards is Bur's voice shouting, "Sniper!"

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T32:* Phi, what do you do?

Beta on deck, Shee-Syth in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.
Beta:  25.
Shee-Syth:  23.
Alpha:  19.
Eta:  17.
Ruor:  17.5. 
Zeta:  16.
Kaul:  15.
Z4:  4.
Z3:  2.  (13:22).
Jolistina Susperio:  1.
Bur:  0.

DESTROYED:  Z1-Z2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T32:*  Recognizing the practial non-threat level of the zombies, Phi hopes to cut off or at least intercept whomever Bur was shouting about.  He opens inward the eastern of the two doors, but doesn't immediately see anything hostile.  He does hear the woman's laughter to her left.  A creature of habit and as well to make sure his own forces don't bunch up, Phi opens the other door all the way - enough to make sure that the western door is flush with the northern wall of the dining room.  He makes a quick step into the hallway and sees a wildly dressed woman on the landing to the west.
*Spoiler: Elven Woman ...*
Show



*R2T25:* Beta, you are charged with a power still.  What do you do?

Shee-Syth on deck (or table, if you will), Alpha in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.
Beta:  25.
Shee-Syth:  23.
Alpha:  19.
Eta:  17.
Ruor:  17.5. 
Zeta:  16.
Kaul:  15.
Z4:  4.
Z3:  2.  (13:22).
Jolistina Susperio:  1.
Bur:  0.

DESTROYED:  Z1-Z2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:*  Beta will follow towards Bur's voice, looking for the sniper. Just outside the door, he sees the crazy-looking elven woman on the landing. He teleports to her with a fading strike and grazes her left lower leg.  Beta could've sworn that he he hit her, but he doesn't seem to have hurt her.

*R2T23:*  Shee-Syth's crushes Z4's head with a single bite, then tears apart Z3 with her clothes.  The zombies are all destroyed.

*R2T19:* Alpha, what do you do?  

Eta on deck, Ruor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.
Beta:  25.
Shee-Syth:  23.
Alpha:  19.
Eta:  17.
Ruor:  17.5. 
Zeta:  16.
Kaul:  15.
Jolistina Susperio:  1.
Bur:  0.

DESTROYED:  Z1-Z4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:*  Alpha follows after Beta to watch the fight, seeing if he needs to help at all.
*Spoiler*
Show

15' of movement to get him to the door, but we will assume a full move action while he looks around ... spotting no other enemies but the crazy-dressed elven woman on the landing of the stairs.  You have a standard action remaining.
 
Alpha, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.
Beta:  25.
Shee-Syth:  23.
Alpha:  19.
Eta:  17.
Ruor:  17.5. 
Zeta:  16.
Kaul:  15.
Jolistina Susperio:  1.
Bur:  0.

DESTROYED:  Z1-Z4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:*  After a moments hesitation Alpha drops a burst of fiery energy upon the  woman. She dodges perfectly, suffering no harm, but a little blowback does get Beta for *11 fire*.  As if on a moments notice, he cycles some of his energy  around to protect himself and the others near him, a lash constructed of light appearing in Alpha's right hand.

*R2T17:*  Eta goes out into the hall next to her husband just outside the doors  (or one square north if that is where Alpha goes) and calls Shee-Syth  in, pointing out the enemy when the leopard arrives.  She will cast a  spell and from her direction, facing the enemy, will be a glaive of  force that attacks and misses.

*R2T16:* Zeta, Ruor just began delaying.  What do you do?

Kaul on deck, Elven woman in the hole, Ruor delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Phi:  32.
Beta:  25.
Shee-Syth:  23.
Alpha:  19.
*  _Light whip_:  Threatens 15'-radius.  Use AOO to trip.  CMB = +14 (+10 + 4[E]).
Eta:  17.  _Spiritual weapon_ til end R7T17.
Ruor:  17.5.  DELAYING!!!
Zeta:  16.
Kaul:  15.
Jolistina Susperio:  1.
Bur:  0.

DESTROYED:  Z1-Z4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:*  Zeta commands Ruor to heel.  She then heads out into  the bloody mess in the middle of the hall by her patrons.  Once there,  she will look back in time to see if she can discover any information  about the elven woman she sees on the stairs, but she learns nothing.

*R2T15.5:*  Ruor scrambles to get to her mistress in a protective arc by the stairs.

*R2T15:*  Kaul hustles into the main hall and then onto then just below the stairs behind Beta.

*R2T1:*  The lady cackles manically.  "I hope you have been enjoying the show I have put on for you.  But there are so many of you, that isn't fair!  This will help even things out..."

She seems to casts a spell (defensively) and suddenly there are multiple versions of her - too many to count - melding into and out of what is her ... no, wait, THAT is her true .... dammit.  You can't tell anymore.  (_Mirror image_.)  Then, with acrobatic prowess you cannot track (the spell is really fouling visual precision), she acrobatically flies with the aid of scalloped wings that you thought were part of an unusual part of her cloaky costume!  She zooms up the stairs, her laughter trailing behind.

*R2T0:*  Bur comes in but doesn't go up the stairs, keeping the bulk of the group in sight.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T32:*  Phi, what do you do?

Beta on deck, Shee-Syth in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Kaul's Aegis:  Allies w/in 10' get +2 morale bonus to AC.
Phi:  32.
Beta:  25.
Shee-Syth:  23.
Alpha:  19.
*  _Light whip_:  Threatens 15'-radius.  Use AOO to trip.  CMB = +14 (+10 + 4[E]).
Eta:  17.  _Spiritual weapon_ til end R7T17.
Zeta:  16.
Ruor:  15.5.
Kaul:  15.
Jolistina Susperio:  1.  _Mirror images_: 6.
Bur:  0.

DESTROYED:  Z1-Z4.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Surprise" Round ...*

*S28:* Kaul, you only get a MA or a SA this turn (any FAs), but not both, and not SwAs.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kaul:  28.
Jolistina:  20.
Z2:  15.
Z3:  13.
Z1:  12.

----------


## lostsole31

*S28:*  Kaul charges the nearest enemy, his weapon swinging into it like butter and easily destroying it.  

*S15-12:*  Both zombies advance, with Z2 charging Kaul.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T36:*  For the sake of simplicity, assume it takes everyone a move action to get to the top.  Any excess is in scanning their surroundings.  What does Beta do?


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  36.
Kaul:  28.  Charged.
Zeta:  24.
Phi:  23.
Eta:  22.
Bur:  21.
Alpha:  19.
Ruor:  18.
Z2:  15.  Charged.
Z1:  12.  

DEAD:  Z3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T36:*  After scanning the area around the area, Beta will draw into his inner  power and teleport up to one of the zombies, letting out a powerful  attack at it with all his strength, and yet grazing for only *5*.  

*R1T28:*  Kaul, you recover your balance from your last charge.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta:  36.
Kaul:  28. 
Zeta:  24.
Phi:  23.
Eta:  22.
Bur:  21.
Alpha:  19.
Ruor:  18.
Z2:  15.  (22:22).  Charged.
Z1:  12.  (17:22).   

DEAD:  Z3.

----------


## lostsole31

The ahkhat surprises Iota and SC, but not Mu!

Mu charges the ahkhat, which counters but doesn't land a blow.

*Begin Round One ...
*
*R1T21:*  Mu bites the ahkhat for *10*.

*R1T18:*  That was enough of a whallop for the ahkhat to subside for now.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Abjuration bonus from D2 active for all 3 heroes.
Mu: 21.
Ahkhat:  18.  (46:56).
Iota:  17.
Solon Chi:  16.

----------


## lostsole31

*D3, Sacred Pool* ... SC recognizes that the pools waters didn't symbolize life, but rather a melange of creative energies. He also realizes that large, shallow pools were not uncommon in ancient Osiriani architecture, particularly on temple grounds, though this one is unusual in that it is indoors.

*D4, Chapel* ... Heucuvas try to fake out the heroes, but Mu senses their great evil and growls as a warning to the others.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T25:*  Iota draws his _wand of mage armor_ and casts it on Mu.

*R1T18:*  Mu casts _divine favor_ on himself.

*R1T15:*  Thinking them priests of a god of destructive magics, SC casts _steal voice_ on H1 (but he doesn't realize they are undead).

*R1T12-7:*  H1 closes on SC, missing with a claw.  H2 closes on Iota and its claw barely keeps from getting through his magic protection.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:*  Iota steps back, dropping his wand.  He takes out his bow and fires but misses, the arrow barely skipping off his enemy's arm.

*R2T18:*  Mu interposes himself between H2 and Iota.  He tears into the monster for *11 mod*.

*R2T15:*  SC, still not understanding they are not undead (despite the smell), wants to knock out one of the priests for some answers.  He attempts a knockout blow and barely hits, but it is a grazing hit and only does *1 mod*!  He instantly realizes the issue as he sees through the illusion now.  He lets the others know they are fighting disguised undead known as heucuva, and that their claws carry filth fever and they are hurt by magic or silver.  He then draws his shield.

*R2T12-7:*  H1 scrapes SC for *2*. H2 misses Mu.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:*  Iota casts _disrupt undead_ at H2 and misses.

*R3T18:*  Mu can't bite past the hardened skin of his opponent.

*R3T15:*  SC draws his bastard sword, attacking with defense in mind, and only doing *2 mod*.

*R3T12-7:*  H2 hits Mu for *4*.  Little does Mu know, but he has been infected with filth fever.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T25:*  Iota, having only a few silver arrows, will fire these with care.  He moves out and around so as not to deal with friendly cover and shoots at H2 with a perfect shot for *15*.

*R4T18:*  Mu grazes his opponent for *3 mod*, but after Iota's brilliant shot that is enough to destroy H2.

*R4T15:*  Solon Chi uses both power and defense on his opponent, nailing it for *10 mod*.

*R4T12:*  H1 misses SC.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

**R5T25:*  With one opp remaining as wounded as it is, Iota won't use another silver arrow.  He takes out a silver dagger and tosses it to just barely hit H1 for *4*.

*R5T18:*  Mu moves around to flank H1 and does *14 mod*, enough to destroy the heucuva!

*Combat Ends* ...

Iota tends to party wounds, cleaning them as he can.  The group loots the chapel, getting a chalice and a broken silver dagger, upon which Solon Chi casts _mending_.  Iota recovers his first arrow and his dagger.  Solon Chi keeps the silver dagger for himself.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Abjuration bonus from D2 active for all 3 heroes.
Iota: 25.  _Mage armor_ (lasts 5 hours).
Mu: 18.    _Mage armor_ (lasts 1 hour).  
*  Will contract filth fever tomorrow!
Solon Chi:  15.  CE (-2 attack, +2 dodge AC) & PA (-2 attack, +4 damage).

----------


## lostsole31

EE' enter the Sanctum again on Toilday.  All again drink from the fountain in D2.  Iota uses it immediately when he casts _mage armor_ on himself, and again uses the wand of the same on Nanai.  Solon Chi starts with shield readied, but other hand empty.  

The plan is to have Solon Chi bring up the rear ... Iota is in front, Nanai 5' behind him, Solon Chi (on average) 10' behind him.

*D6, Dormitory*

All surprise the 3 zombies here.  Iota casts _magic missile_ on the first zombie for *9*.  Mu moves forward and destroys it with a bite.  Solon Chi moves forward while drawing his bastard sword and attacks with full defense and power, doing *16*.

*Begin Round One ...*
*R1T24:*  Iota misses with a spell.
*R1T17:*  Mu moves over to the one Solon Chi hit and destroys it with a bite.
*R1T9:*  The last zombie steps over to Mu and misses.
*R1T5:*  SC cuts it for *10*.

*Round 2...
R2T24:*  Iota misses.
*R2T17:*  Mu misses.
*R2T9*:  Zombie misses SC.
*R2T5:*  SC finishes off the last zombie.
*Combat Ends ...*

No treasure in here.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Abjuration bonus from D2 active.
Iota: 24.  _Mage armor_ (lasts 5 hours).  
Mu: 17.    _Mage armor_ (lasts 1 hour).  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.
* Currently suffering from filth fever. 
Solon Chi: 5. Abjuration bonus from D2 active.  PA/CE (-4 attack, +2 dodge bonus to AC, +4 damage).

----------


## lostsole31

*D7, Lesser Priests' Quarters:* Solon Chi easily recognizes the recently destroyed corpse of a zombie and a skeleton, both having suffered several injuries, most notably fire. Nothing else of note.

*D8, High Priest's Quarters:* Solon Chi notices the scratch marks around the lock to the door, suggesting the lock has been picked (or at least attempted).  He makes short work of all three doors into this area with his adamantine sword.  He doesn't noticing any pick attempts on the other locks before he does so.  No treasure in here.

*D9, Library:* Iota notices an unrolled papyrus scroll discarded on the floor.  Since it is in Ancient Osiriani, he gives it to Solon Chi to read.  The text describes the concept of an _ahkhat_ and the "keystone" that binds it to a building and pacifies it. The scroll further mentions that such keystones were frequently built into the foundations of the structure and often concealed by secret doors.

Iota looks around and finds tracks revealing that as many as four people were present in this room in the last 24-48 hours.  Iota also finds a secret panel in the western wall of the library.  The panel is locked, so SC sunders the lock with his sword.

*Surprise Round:*  Solon Chi is surprised by a scroll that suddenly comes to life to attack him.  It slices him for *6* (which now bleeds).

*Begin Round One ...
R1T23:*  Iota recognizes that it is a "guardian scroll," but other than knowing it is a type of construct, knows no more than that.  He casts _magic weapon_ on SC's sword.
*R1T12:*  Mu moves up behind SC to cast _aid_ on him (8 thp).
*R1T9:*  SC recognizes it as well, saying that it is vulnerable to fire, and that his wound is bleeding freely (2).  With a mighty swing he hacks into the scroll for *22*.
*R1T5:*  The scroll slashes SC again for *6*, this time wrapping itself around his head so he cannot see, speak, or breathe.

*Round Two...
R2T23:*  Iota stops Solon Chi's bleeding.
*R2T12:*  Mu moves to the opposite side of Iota (and technically flanking the construct) and touches the scroll.  A brand burns into the scroll similar to Mu's own, and the scroll takes *2 fire*, but also *1 fire* to Solon Chi.  No brand is left on SC since it comes from the _aid_.
*R2T9:*  Solon Chi gets out of the grapple.
*R2T5:*  The scroll slices SC yet again (*5*), which depletes the store of hps from the _aid_.  No grapple.

*Round Three...
R3T23:* Iota hits the scroll with _scorching ray_ for *16 fire*.
*R3T12:* Mu bites the scroll for *4 mod*.
*R3T9:* SC suffers *1 bleed*.  With a great heave of his sword he shreds the scroll at last.

Post-battle, Mu stops the bleeding and fully heals SC.

Lots of historical treasure in this mix, but for now a quick search and Iota finds two magical scrolls: _scroll of detect secret doors_ and a _scroll of remove paralysis_.  Iota takes the former as SC takes the latter.

With the scroll defeated, the space behind the wall is checked.  It holds a magical tablet, three scroll tubes each with a magic scroll inside, and a magic wand.  Iota identifies the _tablet of languages lost_.  He also IDs the scrolls: _align weapon, halt undead, & knock_.  The 30-lb. tablet is left for now.  Iota takes the scrolls. SC holds onto the wand (with intention to give it to Mu later).

Next in that small space, the PLAYER HANDOUT is found!!!  Solon Chi knows that Pharaoh Djederet II was pharaoh of Osirion sometimes around -1600 AR, over 6,000 years ago.  He also recognizes that the city mentioned in the tablet is Wati, and knows that Pharaoh Djederet II founded the city.  When he casts _detect magic_ on the tablet, an invisible symbol becomes visible in the upper right hand corner - an eye bisected by a vertical line.  Solon Chi knows that this mark has long been used by Osirion priests of Nethys to invoke the god's blessing and denote important documents.

Because of everything found thus far, Solon Chi calls a halt to progress today.  They return later with wheelbarrows and things to help carry the objects along, but not before being attacked by 4 ghost scorpions (of which they make short work).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Abjuration bonus from D2 active.
Iota: 23.  _Mage armor_ (lasts 5 hours).  
Mu: 12.    _Mage armor_ (lasts 1 hour).  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.
* Currently suffering from filth fever. 
Solon Chi: 9. 
*  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.  
*  PA/CE (-4 attack, +2 dodge bonus to AC, +4 damage).

----------


## lostsole31

Same starting setup as yesterday.

*D10, Trapped Corridor*: Iota gets hit by a trapped scythe blade for *10*, Mu for *4 mod*, and Solon Chi for *11*.  They both hightail it north to the end, never finding the bypass lock.

*D11, Chamber of Readiness:*  Solon Chi reads out the Ancient Osiriani hieroglphs on the wall in this octagonal room ..."The righteous and the holy have no need of staff, rod, or ring. Place your faith in the Good Magister and walk without fear."
Solon Chi understands that the "Good Magister" refers to the sanctum's high priest and refers to that person's control of magic, not his righteousness.

Looking for tracks in this room, Iota and Mu together find a single set of bloody prints going south (exiting).  They also note the tracks of multiple people heading towards the northern door.  Once past the door and on the stairs, the tracks become much more prominent, due to the thickness of the dust on the steps.

Before descending, they prepare.  Solon Chi uses the _wand of lesser restoration_ to remove all DEX damage from Mu.  Solon Chi casts CLW on himself (*8*).  Iota drinks a potion of CLW (*8*).  They then descend down the stairs...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Abjuration bonus from D2 active.
Iota: 23.  _Mage armor_ (lasts 5 hours).  
Mu: 12.    _Mage armor_ (lasts 1 hour).  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.
Solon Chi: 9. 
*  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.  
*  PA/CE (-4 attack, +2 dodge bonus to AC, +4 damage).

----------


## lostsole31

*D12, Chamber of Waiting:* Though there is no dust down here, Mu detects bloody footprints between the gate and the stairs.  Solon Chi has to shred the bronze bar with his sword.  During that time, he points out the statue of Nethys in the next room.

*D13, Catacomb Antechamber:*  As soon as Iota steps into the room, the statue of Nethys becomes incredibly lifelike!

*Round One...*
*R1T25:*  Iota calls out that it is a construct - likely a graven guardian of Nethys - but knows little more than that.  He sidesteps and shoots a single normal to test defenses.  The arrow only grazes and is destroyed.  "Normal, piercing is a no-go!" he shouts.
*R1T16:*  The graven guardian casts _haste_ on itself and closes on Iota.
*R1T4:*  Solon Chi recognizes what it is, but like Iota knows nothing more about it.  He's tired of the BS, and against a mindless construct that likely has magical protections, he doesn't care to be subtle.  He begins a raging song.  Iota ignores it, but Mu allows the song to affect him as well.  He moves in, trying to be acrobatic, but fails the first attempt and the GGN slams his armor with its quarterstaff. Solon Chi works his way around to the west so that Mu might be able to flank.
*R1T3:*  Mu rushes in to the flanked spot and bites for *7 mod* ... first blood in this battle ... if there were blood from this thing.  Which, there isn't.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...
R2T25:*  Iota draws his masterwork scimitar and attacks, his blade bouncing off the thing.  He then sidesteps.
*R2T16:*  The GGN begins its assault.  Its first strike is a crit on Mu that does *13 mod*. It misses the next two attacks.
*R2T4:*  Solon Chi sees how badly Mu was hit and doesn't do his normal combo.  Instead, while continuing his song he thinks about advanced sundering techniques and attacks the GGN's staff, hewing clear through it to destroy it!
*R2T3:*  Mu misses.

*Round 3 ...
R3T25:*  Iota successfuly strikes the GGN, but his scimitar does no good.  "Normal metal, slashing - no good." He then steps out of reach behind Mu.
*R3T16:*  The GGN is undeterred, and hits Solon Chi with one of its slam attacks for *8*.  By now, it is noted that it has been slowly healing its own wounds (FH2).
*R3T4:*  SC continues his song, but this time brings full power to bear (no tactics).  He hits the thing with a perfect blow that would have flayed a living opponent, yet still does *28*.  "Slashing works ... adamantine is its weakness."  He then follows up with another strike for *16*.
*R3T3:*  Mu does *5 mod* with a bite.

*Round 4 ...
R4T25:*  Iota circles around for a clear shot, and drops his scimitar at his feet now next to SC (and back in reach of the GGN).  "Yeah, well, fresh outta adamantine."  He defensively casts _magic weapon_ on his solon's sword.
*R4T16:*  The GGN slams SC for *7*, then Iota for *10 (max)*, then FH2.
*R4T4:*  SC continues his song.  He does *12* (graze) on his first attack, then misses.
*R4T3:*  Mu misses.

*Round 5 ...
R5T25:*  Reeling from the last blow, Iota steps back a few feet, takes out a potion and downs it for *5*.
*R5T16:*  FH2.  GGN grazes SC for *5*. F/U misses.
*R5T4:*  SC (still singing) only hits the first time thanks to Mu's flanking, doing *14*.
*R5T3:*  Mu does *5 mod* with a bite, tripping the GGN!
*
Round 6 ...
R6T25:*  Iota casts _magic missile_ at the GGN, but fails to overcome its SR.
*R6T16:*  FH2.  GGN attempts to stand.  SC fails but Mu does *10 mod*.  It then punches Mu for *1 mod*.
*R6T4:*  SC continues his song/PA.  His first strike is just enough to destroy the GGN!
*Combat Ends**...*

Song ended and SC and Mu are fatigued.  They both spend a minute recovering their breath. During that time they search the room, but finding nothing.  There is a lingering aura of magic on the destroyed quarterstaff, which the solon feels was a more than justifiable loss.  

He wants to maximize Iota's enchantment on his sword, so time to keep going!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Abjuration bonus from D2 active.
Iota: 25.  _Mage armor_ (lasts 5 hours).  
Solon Chi: 4.  RAGING SONG!!!  _Magic weapon_ on bastard sword for 3.75 minutes!
*  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.  
Mu: 3.    _Mage armor_ (lasts 1 hour).  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.

----------


## lostsole31

Solon Chi realizes the doors to the east appear to have been picked, so that is the way they'll go next.  Going into the major hallway beyond, he also notes the secret door that does not appear to have been closed properly.

*D14, Reliquary of the Thrice-Divided Soul:*  Solon Chi can't help himself to ignore the hieroglyphs to maximize Iota's spell, and he takes the time to translate the poetic style written in an ancient dialect.  After reading it (aloud), Solon Chi tells Iota that the _ka_ is one of the components of the ancient Osirion concept of the soul, which was divided into five parts. The ka contains a person's "vital spark," that which distinguishes the living from the dead.

Iota finds droplets of blood near the door, marred by soled footprints.  The blood is still tacky, hinting at its recent origin.  SC is able to detect faint traces of an inscription or writing on the secret door, which Iota can identify as the remnants of a discharged _glyph of warding_.  Iota then casts _detect magic_ on the entire chamber, centered on the effigy to the north. 

As Iota approaches the effigy, a creature pops out from behind there, but the ranger's senses are too sharp now that he is underground to be fooled.

*Round One...
R1T17:*  Iota calls out that it is a "necrophidius" - a construct, despite looking like a skull stuck on the skeletal form of a serpent.  Of course this as he zooms out of the room, behind SC, and then casts _magic missile_ at the thing for *12 force*.
*R1T16:*  The necrophidius begins a dance of death, which dazes Mu!
*R1T7:*  Solon Chi was already aware of its dance of death.  "Bludgeoning!" he shouts.  Knowing that the construct is mindless and won't tactically change position as long as it has a threatening stimulus moves out of the way to give Iota a clear line of sight.  He then opens up with a flurry of power kicks, two of which strike for a total *27*.

*Round 2 ...
R2T17:*  Iota calls on his heritage and sends out a blast of heat that crits the thing, which blasts the thing for *35 fire*, destroying it.
*Combat Ends ...*

It takes Mu half a minute to recover.  Mu casts CMW on himself for *14*.  The same on Solon Chi for *13*.  Solon Chi heals himself with a CLW.  Iota also fully heals himself with his last potion of CLW.  Only Mu has a few wounds remaining.  The time spent healing, waiting for Mu to recover, and searching the room means that Iota's spell on Solon Chi's sword has ended.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Abjuration bonus from D2 active.
Iota: 17.  _Mage armor_ (lasts 5 hours).  
Necrophidius:  16.  (31:70).
Mu: 15.    _Mage armor_ (lasts 1 hour).  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.
Solon Chi: 7. 
*  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.

----------


## lostsole31

The trio moves along the upper E-W passage to a set of double doors.  Checked clear and unlocked.

*D15, Chamber of Conjuration & Summoning:*  Looking in at the various figures, only Solon Chi recognizes any of them.  And of them, he only recognizes the hawk-winged woman as Yamasha, a master of conjuration and enchantment.  The other three are unknown.

Before Iota even steps in, he points out that the Yamasha statue and the one depicting a feminine cloud appear to be constructs.  He looks in as best he can, and he figures they are caryatid columns, a type of construct that have such a hard exterior that weapons that hit them have been known to shatter.  Solon Chi has heard of them as well, knowing that no special material is known to overcome their hardness.  Since they haven't activated, they probably won't activate until the party goes in.

Since pure power is going to be the need, Solon Chi uses another charge off the _wand of lesser restoration_ to top off Mu's post-disease strength. He then takes out his fully-charged _wand of CLW_ to spend a charge on Mu which heals the hound a minimal amount.  He puts that away.

He then casts _mirror image_ on himself and _good hope_ on the three of them.  Meanwhile, Iota casts _shield_ on himself, _abundant ammunition_ on his normal arrows, and finally _enlarge person_ on Solon Chi (who stows his shield).  Mu casts _bull's strength_ on himself, then _divine favor_ just before the group moves in.

*Begin Round One ...
R1T28:*  Iota makes a perfect shot at Yamasha's cheek for *4 mod*.
*R1T24:*  With surprising speed, Yamasha comes out of its housing to face off against Solon Chi at the door.  It swings with a sapping gash against the giant man's left upper arm for *18* and *fatigues* him, bypassing his images.
*R1T17:*  The other column (CC) to the SE and moves next to its fellow, but its sword is stopped just short by SC's armor.
*R1T11:*  Mu delays ...
*R1T3:*  A now fatigued SC counterattacks the one that hit him, using both tactics and power.  His first attack shatters Yamasha's sword, the second attack is deflected by the other's own sword.  SC steps back 5 feet.
*R1T2:*  Mu now moves into part of the gap made and attacks the sword-wielding column and bites for *16 mod* (max).  Despite biting, Mu's bite is totally unaffected by any type of backlash, and that column is now tripped!

*Round Two ...*
*R2T28:*  Iota can only really target Yamasha and does so rapidly, with one arrow striking for *3 mod*.
*R2T24:*  Yamasha misses Mu unarmed, but SC and Mu forgo the AOO.
*R2T17:*  The other tries to stand and SC hits him for *15 mod* (strange to do not bypass hardness), and no matter what happens there is no chance of its backlash to hurt SC's adamantine sword.  Mu also does *9 mod*.  Once on its feet it attacks Mu poorly.
*R2T3:*  SC now brings the pain, shattering the other's sword and doing *22 mod* with a follow-up.
*R2T2:*  Mu attacks the cloud-column, destroying the thing!

*Round Three...
R3T28:*  Iota fires a volley of two, but only doing *1 mod* total.
*R3T24:*  Yamasha tries to punch Mu, but before it does SC hits it for *20 mod* and Mu does *10 mod*, flawlessly topping the thing prone.
*R3T3:*  Solon Chi tries to finish this thing, the first attack doing *13 mod* (min), but the second striking coming down phenomenally to destroy the thing.
*Combat Ends ...*

The group flush with powerful buffs, they intend to continue right away instead of exploring ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Good hope_ on party for 7 minutes: +2 morale bonus on saving throws, attack rolls, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls.
Iota: 28.  _Mage armor_ (lasts 5 hours).  _Shield_ (lasts 5 min).  _Abundant ammunition_ (lasts 2 min.).
Yamasha:  24.  (19:70).  NO SWORD - Unarmed strike (non-proficient, provokes AOOs): +7, 1d3+4 nonlethal!
Solon Chi: 3.  FATIGUED!!!  CE/PA (-4 attack, +2 dodge AC, +6 damage since he is two-handing it)._
*  Mirror image_ (3) for 7 minutes. _Enlarge person_ (5 min).
*  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.  
Mu: 2.    _Mage armor_ (lasts 1 hour).  _Bull's strength_ (3 min).
*  _Divine favor_ for 9 rounds.
*  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.

----------


## lostsole31

A short turns to the south brings them to a closed gate with a room lit beyond by an everburning torch ... and the Scorched Hand.

Solon Chi knows that without any common ground with the main group, he has nothing to offer the two Nethysians that might be swayed (Khelru and Azaz).  So, he simply calls out to Idorii's greed.  He offers her a 1,000 gp signing bonus with the Epsilon Elite, and equal share of the treasure from the Sanctum that she helps explore - standard for any member.

By this time, however, Iota's _abundant ammunition_ and Mu's _divine favor_ have expired.  Also, Mu licked Solon Chi's wounds to heal him just shy of full.  

Idorii strolls to the gate as if to mock Solon Chi, but fails to fool Velriana.  Velriana was prepared with her wand in hand and casts _shield_ on herself, thus negating any surprise, though Mu manages to cast _divine favor_ on himself.

*D19, BATTLE OF THE GREAT HALL
Round One ...*
*R1T27:*  Iota casts _invisibility_ on himself and steps out of any LOS/LOE spell Velriana might cast.
*R1T24:*  Solon Chi tries the gate, and smiles when he opens it.  "Welcome to the Epsilon Elite," he says - still giant-sized - to Idorii as he passes (and she lets him).  Before the battle, he called on his flexibility to be ready for battle when it came.  With battle here, he gets right into the middle of the room so that he now has Khelru and Azaz flanking his rear while still having Velriana just within range.
*R1T22:*  Destroying his common battle plans by being forced into melee so soon, Khelru calls on Nethys to imbue his quarterstaff with power, which now burns with a flame at both ends.  He then tries to take out a scroll tube, which is a terrible error as Solon Chi is ready for shenanigans.  His bastard sword cuts so powerfully into Khelru's abdomen (*25*) that he is thrown back against the column directly behind him with such force he takes *4* just from that impact.  Amazingly, Khelru doesn't fall, but he's already critical.  His scroll tube is still in hand, though.
*R1T20:*  Pressed so close with so many threatened areas, Velriana draws her _wand of scorching ray__. _ She releases her fear aura, but it doesn't bother Solon Chi.
*R1T19:*  The situation looks dire, so with the giant standing next to him, Azaz trusts that he has taken his only AOO, casts _shocking grasp_, and touches the huge man for *10 electricity*.
*R1T13:*  Idorii steps to the side, takes out a chakram, and throws it at Khelru, missing.
*R1T9**:*  Mu rushes in and past Azaz while moving through Chi's area.  Azaz, who was carrying a torch (club in his hands), hits Mu for only *1 fire* (no physical).  Mu manages to close on Velriana and still attack (totally ignoring her fear aura).  It is only because the pup is still filled with Solon Chi's hope that Mu's bite lands on the side of her face for *19*.  Though mighty, he doesn't trip her.

*Round Two...
**R2T27:*  Iota silently repositions to 10' from Velriana.
*R2T24:*  Despite Khelru being an easy target for him, Solon Chi focuses on the "real" threat.  Instead of attacking with his sword right now, he tries to knock Velriana out with a single blow.  His attack is foiled by her _mirror images_.  His second punch doesn't even get an image.
*R2T22:*  The blow was incredible, and Khelru can't deal with another like that, he moves slightly south and gives up _spiritual weapon_ to cast _CMW_ on himself for *7*, doubling his current health.
*R2T20:*  Velriana, incensed by these attacks, tries to target Solon Chi (just a man, after all) with a _charm person_.  Once again, only because of _good hope_ is the battle not instantly turned.
*R2T19:*  Azaz slips behind Solon Chi (though he is now dangerously close to Idorii) and defensively casts _ear-piercing scream_ on Solon Chi that hits him for *5 sonic*.  Chi was so unprepared for that attack that even his crystal armor shudders from the attack and he is dazed.
*R2T13:*  Despite Solon Chi, Idorii is forward thinking and moves around the outer west of the pillars to get Khelru between herself and her new boss.  She drew the khopesh and with a two-handed attack does *9* to the priest.  "Traitor!" Azaz shrieks.
*R2T9:*  Mu snaps at Velriana.

*Round 3 ...
R3T27:*  Iotashoots at Velriana with a volley.  Both arrows miss her but remove two images.  He is now visible.
*R3T24:*  Solon Chi is dazed, but still aware enough to defend himself.
*R3T22:*  Khelru steps out of future-flank and reads the scroll in his hand - _magic weapon_ for his quarterstaff.
*R3T20:*  Velriana shimmies over a few feet so that Iota might feel fear from her. And he does!  She then draws on more of her diabolical power (defensively) and is now floating a few inches off the ground.
*R3T19:*  Solon Chi is no longer dazed.  Azaz moves over next to Khelru.  He takes out a wand and puts _vanish_ on Zazu.
*R3T18:*  Zazu scuttles under Solon Chi and stings him in the toe for *1 NL*, but Solon Chi is too massive to note the poison.
*R3T13:*  Taking out her kukri, Idorii comes around the corner and with her khopesh trips Khelru.
*R3T9:*  Mu continues to attack Velriana, getting rid of her last image.

*Round 4 ...
R4T27:*  Iota, sensing some greater terror, drops his bow and flees.  This takes him past Azaz (who misses him with a club.
*R4T24:*  Back in control of himself, Solon Chi now sets up for his power attacks to be a little less wild.  He then uses such an attack on Velriana.  It was a good tactic, as his power strike just carries in for *20*.
*R4T22:*  In pain on the ground, Khelru channels (which ignores Idorii, Solon Chi, and Mu) to heal his teammates of *6*.  He then dares to stand.  Solon Chi kicks him in the stomach, enough to knock the thick Garundi man out.  Idorii couldn't be stopped in time, though, and she hacks down with her khopesh for a devastating *22*.  Solon Chi admonishes her, saying he doesn't want the man to die if it can be helped.  Azaz is in tears.
*R4T20:*  Velriana takes a split second to study Solon Chi.  She then defensively calls upon more of her contract and strange, chronomantic energy wraps tendrils around Idorii, Mu, and Solon Chi.  The solon easily resists, but the former two are not so lucky.
*R4T19:*  Azaz hits Zazu with _vanish_ again.
*R4T18:*  Zazu has a respiratory issue and is dazed ... and reappears.
*R4T13:*  Idorii understands that she needs to please her employer by not killing her formers.  She shrugs and steps over Idorii's fallen form.  Despite being slowed, she still manages to hit the young evoker for *7*.  Seeing her strange condition, she now drops her kukri and puts both hands on her khopesh.
*R4T9:*  Mu already realizes he has been slowed, but continues to trust in his heavenly gifts.  This time, his slow and steady bite lands for *14*.

*Round 5...
R5T24:*  Solon Chi, seeing victory near at hand, opens up full power on Velriana, and yet again his spell of good hope carries the attack through as he does *28* in a single stroke .... killing her outright.  He drops his sword and appeals to Azaz that he can save him ... that he never meant harm to come to he or Khelru but for Velriana's machinations ... to let him save Khelru.
*R5T22:*  Khelru loses 1 hp.
*R5T19:* Azaz, not as devout as Khelru so not worried as much about rights to the Sanctum, has his lover's life in mind.  He blubbers yes and recalls Zazu.
*R5T9:*  Mu runs over to Khelru.

*Round 6...
R6T24:*  Solon Chi casts CLW on Khelru for *13*, enough to render him no long comatose ... simply unconscious.
*Combat Ends...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Good hope_ on party for 7 minutes: +2 morale bonus on saving throws, attack rolls, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls.
 Iota: 27.  _Mage armor_ (lasts 5 hours).  _Shield_ (lasts 5 min).  PANICKED til beginning R7T20!!!
Solon Chi: 24.  FATIGUED!!! Unaffected by Velriana's fear aura.  Martial Flexibility = Furious Focus.  PA (-2 attack, +6 damage)._
*  Mirror image_ (3) for 7 minutes. _Enlarge person_ (5 min).
*  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.  
Khelru:  22.  _Sun metal_ (quarterstaff), _magic weapon_.
Azaz Arafe:  19.  _Mage armor_.
Zazu:  18.  
Idorii:  13.  _Bull's strength_ and _shield of faith_ (2 min).  SLOWED til beginning R8T20!!!
Mu: 9.  SLOWED til beginning R8T20!!!
*  _Mage armor_ (lasts 1 hour).  _Bull's strength_ (3 min).  _Divine favor_ (9 rounds remaining). Unaffected by Velriana's fear aura. 
*  Abjuration bonus from D2 active.

----------


## lostsole31

Daddy needs a new PC!

(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*18*]

----------


## lostsole31

Though his CON and CHA were restored, Alpha still technically has blood veil.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T41:*  With unbelievable awareness and inspiration, Burçin acts.  He seems flooded with incredible vitality that he doesn't quite understand.  He draws his bow at a speed unregistered by the eye and lets fly two arrows towards QP4, hitting him in the head for *23* and the left elbow for *22*.  The man is now disabled.

*R1T32:* Fathi, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Burçin: 41.  Temporary hit points = 6.  Deadly Aim + Rapid Shot.
*  +2 bonus on all CON checks and CON-based checks.
Fathi:  32.
QP1:  25. (45:45).
Duana: 20.
Hülya: 16.
QP4:  25. (0:45).  DISABLED!
GM4: 14. (24:24).
GM3: 13. (24:24).
QP3:  12. (45:45).
QP2:  11. (45:45).
GM1: 10. (24:24).
GM2: 7. (24:24).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T32:* Fathi takes out _Sofia-Korina_ and gives a powerful two-handed stroke against the Gray Maiden in front of him, striking her in the brow and killing her instantly.  

*R1T25:*  With eerie silence, QP1 (Queen's Physician) comes from the far east of the room.  With some hand gestures to the others, he gets on top of a bad straddling a patient, facing Fathi from the east.

*R1T20:* Duana, what do you do?

Hülya on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Burçin: 41.  Temporary hit points = 6.  Deadly Aim + Rapid Shot.
*  +2 bonus on all CON checks and CON-based checks.
Fathi:  32.
QP1:  25. (45:45).
Duana: 20.
Hülya: 16.
 QP4:  25. (-7:45).  DISABLED!
Brunhilde:  15. (45:45).
GM4: 14. (24:24).
GM3: 13. (24:24).
QP3:  12. (45:45).
QP2:  11. (45:45).
GM2: 7. (24:24).
DEAD: GM (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20-16:* Du casts _mage armor_.  *"My lady, let us switch places that the  archer cannot get me."* 

Hülya and Du changes places, and Hülya takes out _Evren-Tuktu_.  The former casts _spiritual weapon_, and a spectral guisarme appears on the catwalk above to attack the Gray Maiden there. The holy apparition strikes the knight along the neck for *2 force*.  

*R1T15:* Brunhilde, the nurse at the front desk, comes in to see the disturbance.  She hops up onto the bed by Du while drawing her club as well (after being quietly signed to by the other queen's physicians).  She clocks Du for *6*.

*R1T14-7:*  GM4 relocates to the western part of the catwalk to get a bead on Du.  GM3 calls down to coordinate friendly fire, then shoots at Du, and skims her head with an arrow for *4*.  QP3 rushes down the western side, trying to jump onto a bed but stumbles slightly but catches himself before coming into flank Du and smashes her right hand with a sneaky-crit for *22*.  QP2 jumps on beds and springs a little away to safely flank Fathi and hits the hero in the head for *13*. GM2 closes some and listening to advice GM4 gave, and with her own skill with a bow, just manages to shoot Du in the arm despite being surrounded, and our witch suffers *6*.

*R1T41:*  Burçin draws his longsword and strikes QP3's right elbow for *19*.

*R1T32:*  Fathi, Du looks badly wounded.  What do you do?

QP1 on deck, Hülya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Burçin: 41.  Temporary hit points = 6. 
*  +2 bonus on all CON checks and CON-based checks.
Fathi:  32.
QP1:  25. (45:45).
Hülya: 16.  _Spiritual weapon_ vs. GM4 til beginning R7T16!!!
Duana: 15.5.
Brunhilde:  15. (45:45).
GM4: 14. (22:24).  
GM3: 13. (24:24).  (19) arrows remaining.
QP3:  12. (26:45).
QP2:  11. (45:45).
 QP4: 10. (-8:45).  DISABLED!
GM2: 7. (24:24).  (19) arrows remaining.

DEAD: GM (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T32:* Fathi readies his tower shield.

*"My family,"* he says, his voice given great boost.  *"The  Gray Maiden has tipped her hand and made known their position: that  this disease is not to be cured, and therefore - be they the architects  or no - these ersatz 'physicians' yet seek some profit in this place of  misery and death.  Let us put to the sword those that would prey upon  their own countrymen!"* 

*R2T25:*  QP1's attack is blocked by Fathi's massive shield.

*R2T16:* Hülya, the force glaive follows GM4 around the catwalk and hits her in her left elbow for *7 force*.  Duana is badly wounded, and currently flanked.  What do you do?

Duana on deck, Brunhilde in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Stirring speech!  
*  +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Burçin: 41.  Temporary hit points = 6. 
*  +2 bonus on all CON checks and CON-based checks.
Fathi:  32.  Currently giving Stirring Speech!
*  +8 temporary hit points. +2 competence bonus attack rolls, +1 competence bonus on Fort saves.  
*  +2 HD for purpose of determing effect of spells that are HD-dependent.
QP1:  25. (45:45).
Hülya: 16.  _Spiritual weapon_ vs. GM4 til beginning R7T16!!!
Duana: 15.5.
Brunhilde:  15. (45:45).
GM4: 14. (15:24).  
GM3: 13. (24:24).  (19) arrows remaining.
QP3:  12. (26:45).
QP2:  11. (45:45).
 QP4: 10. (-8:45).  DISABLED!
GM2: 7. (24:24).  (19) arrows remaining.

DEAD: GM (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Hülya concentrates carefully and casts CLW on Du for *13*, bringing her up to green.

*R2T15.5:*  Duana furiously blocks what she can while retreating south.  She blocks an attack from QP3, but then gets hit from QP2 for *5 temp*.  Duana is able to step back 5' before she gets attacked again by QP3 (Brunhilde is blocked by the corner now), and Du is critted in the lower left arm for *14*, ending her temporary buffer and knocking her back in the yellow.  Still, she finally retreats to the south.

*R2T15:*  Brunhilde, despite her bulk, acrobatically springs off of the bed and onto the space where Du was, and then up onto the bed with QP3 (these poor patients).  The latter is less graceful, however, and she provokes attacks from Fathi and Burçin (Hülya doesn't threaten).  Bur graves her right quad for *18*. Fathi gives her a delayed wound on the neck for *23*, which now bleeds. She continues to the next set of beds to the west, bleeding everywhere.  She tends to her wounds, and as a good nurse (right) she is successful.  Still, her wounds are grievous.

*R2T14-7:*  GM4 repositions back to the southern side of the catwalk, shooting and missing Du. GM3 moves to the northwest corner of the catwalk and shoots at Fathi, who deflects the arrow with his shield. The heroes were so busy attacking Brunhilde, that QP3 comes around and all the way down to threaten Du, but she parries with her scythe. QP2 attacks Fathi but is blocked. GM2 takes up the head of hte "battle column" and shoots at Fathi.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T41:*  Though Du is once again in dire straits, Burçin is about dropping a threat now.  He attacks Brunhilde's right hand with his longsword for *21*.  He severs the hand, and she and her hand fall off the bed and onto the floor.  She bleeds out quickly, dying of shock.  He takes a page out of these bastard's own books and tumbles safely into position to flank QP3 with Du.

*R3T32:* Fathi, Du is still badly wounded, but two friendlies are helping her now and she is no longer flanked.  Meanwhile, you ARE flanked and an archer is a little north of you.  What do you do?  Do you still continue the stirring speech?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Stirring speech!  
*  +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Burçin: 41.  Temporary hit points = 6. 
*  +2 bonus on all CON checks and CON-based checks.
Fathi:  32.  Currently giving Stirring Speech!
*  +8 temporary hit points. +2 competence bonus attack rolls, +1 competence bonus on Fort saves.  
*  +2 HD for purpose of determing effect of spells that are HD-dependent.
QP1:  25. (45:45).
Hülya: 16.  _Spiritual weapon_ vs. GM4 til beginning R7T16!!!
Duana: 15.5.
GM4: 14. (15:24).  (19) arrows remaining.
GM3: 13. (24:24).  (18) arrows remaining.
QP3:  12. (26:45).
QP2:  11. (45:45).
 QP4: 10. (-9:45). DYING!!!
GM2: 7. (24:24).  (18) arrows remaining.

DEAD: GM (1).  Brunhilde.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T32:* Fathi heals 2, continues his speech and steps back while cutting at QP1's upper right arm for *33*.  
*Spoiler*
Show

Remember the 1d4 for kinetic damage.

*R3T25:*  QP1 springs a couple beds south to keep up with Fathi, gesturing to QP2 and Brunhilde.

*R3T16:* Hülya, your spiritual weapon follows GM4 back around to the south catwalk (roll).  What do you do?

Du on deck, GM4 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Stirring speech!  
*  +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Burçin: 41.  Temporary hit points = 6. 
*  +2 bonus on all CON checks and CON-based checks.
Fathi:  32.  Currently giving Stirring Speech!
*  +8 temporary hit points. +2 competence bonus attack rolls, +1 competence bonus on Fort saves.  
*  +2 HD for purpose of determing effect of spells that are HD-dependent.
QP1:  25. (12:45). READIED to attack Fathi once there is a flank.
Hülya: 16.  _Spiritual weapon_ vs. GM4 til beginning R7T16!!!
Duana: 15.5.
GM4: 14. (15:24).  (19) arrows remaining.
GM3: 13. (24:24).  (18) arrows remaining.
QP3:  12. (26:45).
QP2:  11. (45:45).
 QP4: 10. (-9:45). DYING!!!
GM2: 7. (24:24).  (18) arrows remaining.

DEAD: GM (1).  Brunhilde.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* The spiritual glaive cuts across at the enemy above, bouncing off of her armor.  Meanwhile, below, Hülya issues a bolstering command to Duana and Burçin.

* R3T15.5:*  Duana is happy for her lady's leadership, and concentrates defensively to cast as much healing on herself as she can manage (*11*), putting her right at the top of yellow again.

*R3T14-7:*  GM4 shoots at Du, but Hu warns her in time enough to duck. GM3 repositions much closer, and also misses Du. QP3 uses a dizzying effect with his club to fake out Du but still misses. QP2 hops south along the beds to flank Fathi. QP1 was waiting for this and also attacks, but Fathi goes low with his shield above him to attack both. GM2 repositions to the NW to get a better shot at Du, but misses.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T41:*  Burçin slashes QP3 in the chest for *20*.

*R4T32:* Fathi, once again you are being flanked.  What do you do?

Hülya (and her _spiritual weapon_) on deck, Duana in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Stirring speech!  
*  +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Burçin: 41.  Temporary hit points = 6. 
*  +2 bonus on all CON checks and CON-based checks.
*  Bolster the Troops til beginning R4T16: +2 insight on attack rolls, AC, and CMD. (7) THP til beginning R13T16.
Fathi:  32.  Currently giving Stirring Speech!
*  +8 temporary hit points. +2 competence bonus attack rolls, +1 competence bonus on Fort saves.  
*  +2 HD for purpose of determing effect of spells that are HD-dependent.
Hülya: 16.  _Spiritual weapon_ vs. GM4 til beginning R7T16!!!
Duana: 15.5.
*  Bolster the Troops til beginning R4T16: +2 insight on attack rolls, AC, and CMD. (7) THP til beginning R13T16.
GM4: 14. (15:24).  (18) arrows remaining.
GM3: 13. (24:24).  (17) arrows remaining.
QP3:  12. (6:45). Used 1 guile.
QP1: 11.5. (12:45). 
QP2:  11. (45:45).
 QP4: 10. (-10:45). DYING!!!
GM2: 7. (24:24).  (17) arrows remaining.

DEAD: GM (1).  Brunhilde.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T32:* Fathi continues his stirring speech while continuing to heal!  Just to  make sure his wife doesn't become a flank target, he goes to finish off  QP1 with a measured stroke, cutting into the man's chest for *15* as he falls off the bed, unmoving on the floor.  He then steps into the area just W of Hülya, realizing he has put himself into a flanking position (which might be the intention).

*R4T16:* The _spiritual glaive_ continues to attack GM4, hitting armor.  Meanwhile, Hülya tries to give her friend more healing (*11 PE*), putting Du well into the green.

*R4T15.5:*  Duana attacks the physician looming over her, cutting down into his right shoulder for *15*, more than enough to drop him.  The frightened occupant of the bed pushes him onto the floor.

*R4T14-7:*  GM4 shoots at Du, the arrow barely skimming off of her force armor; GM3 shoots and misses. QP2 misses Fathi. GM2 steps forward a few feet, shoots at Du, but misses. Unfortunately, the arrow strikes the commoner in the bed where QP3 was standing for *7*, enough to put that poor sick person unconscious!

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...*

*R5T41:*  Burçin drops his sword on the bed he's standing on next to the patient, and goes to do a quick-volley with full pull using broadheads.  He hits GM2 in the right elbow for *14*, then again in the neck for *17*, dropping her.

*R5T32:* Fathi, you are no longer flanked.  The only bad guys active on the field right now are QP2 (your opponent), and GM3 & GM4 (the Gray Maiden archers on the catwalk, above).  What do you do? Conitnue stirring speech?

Hülya on deck, Duana in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Stirring speech!  
*  +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Burçin: 41.  Temporary hit points = 6. 
*  +2 bonus on all CON checks and CON-based checks.
*  Bolster the Troops, (7) THP til beginning R13T16.
Fathi:  32.  Currently giving Stirring Speech!
*  +8 temporary hit points. +2 competence bonus attack rolls, +1 competence bonus on Fort saves.  
*  +2 HD for purpose of determing effect of spells that are HD-dependent.
Hülya: 16.  _Spiritual weapon_ vs. GM4 til beginning R7T16!!!
Duana: 15.5.
*  Bolster the Troops, (7) THP til beginning R13T16.
GM4: 14. (15:24).  (17) arrows remaining.
GM3: 13. (24:24).  (16) arrows remaining.
 QP3:  12. (-10:45). Used 1 guile.  DYING!!!
 QP1: 11.5. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
QP2:  11. (45:45).
 QP4: 10. (-10:45). DYING!!!
 GM2: 7. (-7:24).  (17) arrows remaining.  DYING!!!

DEAD: GM (1).  Brunhilde.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T32:* Fathi, while healing, ceases the stirring speech.  Over his collective,  he defines GM4 as the designated foe.  He then puts full power into a  swing against QP2, cutting deep into the man's left upper leg for *23*. 

*R5T16:* Her husband's mental urgings guiding her, it is just enough for Hülya's _spiritual glaive_ to hit the Gray Maiden in the left shoulder for *8 force*.

Staying in place since her husband's opponent is still standing, Hülya calls out, *"Mhuur-Hrugh-Shuur! I call you from the savannahs of Elysium to aid me now!"*

Appearing to the right of GM4 is a cheetah more gold than tawny (and very, very brawny!).  In  Celestial, she orders her soldier to attack GM4.  Mhuur' bites the gray maiden in the right upper arm and drops her, and then kills her with its claws. The slight mental tracer that guides everyone against that opponent ceases. 

*R5T15.5:* Duana casts _stabilize_ on the innocent who was hit by the errant arrow.  She holds position.

*R5T13:*  GM3 drops her bow, readies her shield, and steps up to the cheetah that dropped her sister in a quick stroke from the scabbard she attacks, dealing *20* on a crit.

*R5T11:*  QP2 does an awful job of trying to fake out Fathi and misses.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

**R6T41:*  Burçin, seeing that missed ammo might come with collateral damage, takes careful aim and fires a broadhead arrow into the man's head for *26*, dropping him.  He then hustles to the north end of the room to get a better bead on GM3, who - no longer shooting downwards - is hard to shoot at from directly below.

*R6T32:* Fathi, one apparent bogey - GM3 on the catwalk above.  What do you do/ command?

Girls on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Burçin: 41.  Temporary hit points = 6. Deadly Aim.
*  +2 bonus on all CON checks and CON-based checks.
*  Bolster the Troops, (7) THP til beginning R13T16.
Fathi:  32. 
Hülya: 16.  _Spiritual weapon_ vs. GM4 til beginning R7T16!!!
Duana: 15.5.
*  Bolster the Troops, (7) THP til beginning R13T16.
MHS (Celestial Cheetah): (16:36).
GM3: 13. (24:24).  (16) arrows remaining. Bow on ground; sword and shield in hand.
 QP3:  12. (-11:45). Used 1 guile.  DYING!!!
 QP1: 11.5. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
 QP2:  11. (-4:45). DYING!!!
 QP4: 10. (-11:45). DYING!!!
 GM2: 7. (-7:24).  (17) arrows remaining. STABLE!!!

DEAD: GM (1, 4).  Brunhilde.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15.8:* MHS bites her opponent for *17*, and claws for *15*, and the woman falls. The spiritual weapon further splatters her.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Burçin: 41.  Temporary hit points = 6. Deadly Aim.
*  +2 bonus on all CON checks and CON-based checks.
*  Bolster the Troops, (7) THP til beginning R13T16.
Fathi:  32. 
Hülya: 16.  _Spiritual weapon_ vs. GM4 til beginning R7T16!!!
MHS (Celestial Cheetah): 15.8. (16:36).
Duana: 15.5.
*  Bolster the Troops, (7) THP til beginning R13T16.
QP3:  12. (-11:45). Used 1 guile. STABLE !!!
 QP1: 11.5. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
  QP2:  11. (-4:45). STABLE !!!
 GM2: 7. (-7:24).  (17) arrows remaining. STABLE!!!

DEAD: Gray Maiden (1, 3, 4); 16 arrows.  Brunhilde. Queen's Physician (4).

----------


## lostsole31

As soon as the Lift gets up to the second floor, Bur opens the lift and the celestial cheetah hops out of the wickedly crowded lift.  She looks to the south, roars and bites at someone in metal armor.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T34:* The cheetah continues its assault against an armored opponent.

Everyone is going to have to delay at this point because nobody can get out and past the cheetah, let alone target the cheetah's opponent.

*R1T17-6:*  The cheetah gets hit with an arrow for *9*. It then dodges a sword.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T34:* Even with his wife's summoned animal, it seems Fathi's inspiration reaches all as his presence helps the cheetah score a hit for *22* on its opponent.

*R2T17-16:* An arrow is deflected by the cheetah's meager fur, but a swordstroke dispels the cat.

*R2T15:* Fathi, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Burçin: 31. 
Duana: 31.
Hülya: 32.
GM2:  17. (24:24).
GM1:  16. (2:24).
Fathi: 15.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Fathi, tower shield readied and falcata in hand, steps out five feet to cut down the Gray Maiden, cutting into her belly and hitting the spine behind as she is killed instantly. Five feet behind her is the archer Gray Maiden.

*R2T14:*  Burçin asks if there's room, and once Fathi says something Burçin comes out while drawing his longsword (his bow in his off hand).  He passes Fathi to stand over the fallen knight and swings at the archer, hitting her deep in her right hand for *19*.  *"Hold off!"* he calls to any that would follow him.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

*Assuming you listen to Bur's advice, Du and Hu continue to delay ...

*R3T17:*  The archer drops her bow, takes out her longsword, and swings at Bur, but her injury makes for a lousy attack.

*R3T16:*  The double doors to the south open, and three more Gray Maidens are standing beyond, shields readied.  GM3 doesn't have a sword or shield in her hand, and ostensibly was the one to swing both doors open.

*R3T15:* Fathi, what do you do?

Bur on deck, GM5 in the hole, Du and Hu delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Duana: 31. DELAYING!!!
Hülya: 32.DELAYING!!!
GM2:  17. (5:24).
GM3: 16. (24:24).
Fathi: 15. 
Burçin: 14.
GM5: 8. (24:24).
GM4: 5. (24:24).

DEAD: GM1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Fathi moves around to get to the side of G2, provoking an AOO as he  does.  Once in place he comes down with a heavy blow against the Gray  Maiden that drops her.  *"Start filling in,"* he calls out to those still in the lift.  

Duana and Hülya have been delaying.  What do they do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Duana: 31. DELAYING!!!
Hülya: 32.DELAYING!!!
GM3: 16. (24:24).
Fathi: 15. 
Burçin: 14.
GM5: 8. (24:24).
GM4: 5. (24:24).

DEAD: GM1, GM2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14.5:* Hülya comes out of delay to come into the room, and then uses  acrobatics to get in front of GM4, concentrates on a spell and casts it successfully, then touches GM4. GM4 instantly begins to move much more unsteadily.

*R3T14.5:* Duana then exits and moves to the area full of furniture in the NW and casts _burning disarm_ on GM4's sword.  GM4 quickly gets rid of her sword.

*R3T14:* Burçin drops his sword, takes out his bow, and aims to drop GM3 with a game arrow in the left foot for *26*, dropping her.

*R3T8:*  GM5 steps over her fallen sister and challenges the woman near her, but Hülya easily dodges.

*R3T5:*  GM4 likewise challenges Hülya and fails to bash her with her shield.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T15:* Fathi, your wife is being challenged by two armored knights. What do you do?

Hülya on deck, Duana in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
GM3: 16. (-2:24). STABLE!!!
Fathi: 15. 
Hülya: 14.8.
Duana: 14.5. 
Burçin: 14. Sword on ground. Deadly Aim.
GM5: 8. (24:24). 
*  Half-Hearted Challenge vs. Hulya:  +1 damage, +1 dodge AC, +1 melee attack rolls; -2 AC vs. all other opps.
GM4: 5. (24:24, 8:12 DEX).  Affected by touch of gracelessness for 4 DEX til beginning R9T14.5! Burning disarm on sword (dropped).
*  Half-Hearted Challenge vs. Hulya:  +1 damage, +1 dodge AC, +1 melee attack rolls; -2 AC vs. all other opps.

DEAD: GM1, GM2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Fathi steps into the gap to screen his archer.  *"Eta to the side, Zeta up.  Hold the line!"* 

Fathi bonks himself in the head on a wild attack, but keeps his focus on GM5.

*R4T14.8:* Hülya, Fathi started a "hold the line" maneuver, which is only useful if you are also fighting defensively.  What do you do?

Duana on deck, Burçin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
GM3: 16. (-2:24). STABLE!!!
Fathi: 15. FD - Hold the Line! PA. Coordinated strike on GM5!
Hülya: 14.8.
Duana: 14.5. 
Burçin: 14. Sword on ground. Deadly Aim.
GM5: 8. (24:24). 
*  Half-Hearted Challenge vs. Hulya:  +1 damage, +1 dodge AC, +1 melee attack rolls; -2 AC vs. all other opps.
GM4: 5. (24:24, 8:12 DEX).  Affected by touch of gracelessness for 4 DEX til beginning R9T14.5! Burning disarm on sword (dropped).
*  Half-Hearted Challenge vs. Hulya:  +1 damage, +1 dodge AC, +1 melee attack rolls; -2 AC vs. all other opps.

DEAD: GM1, GM2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14.8:* Hülya concentrates on a very simple spell and lets loose with it  defensively as GM5 misses her. The small mote of acid hits GM5 in the right shoulder for *13 acid*. Hülya then steps to the side to let Duana in, motioning to her. 

*R4T14.5:* Duana moves into place. Now standing and  facing two knights she defensively attacks GM5 with her scythe, killing the sister knight outright.

*R4T14:* Bur shoots at GM4 with an armor-piercing arrow. It hits her in the chest and she drops.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view, +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
GM3: 16. (-2:24). STABLE!!!
Fathi: 15. FD - Hold the Line! PA. Coordinated strike on GM5!
Hülya: 14.8. FD (Hold the Line).
Duana: 14.5. FD (Hold the Line).
Burçin: 14. Sword on ground. Deadly Aim.
GM4: 5. (-1:24, 8:12 DEX).  STABILIZED!!! 
*  Half-Hearted Challenge vs. Hulya:  +1 damage, +1 dodge AC, +1 melee attack rolls; -2 AC vs. all other opps.

DEAD: GM1, GM2. GM5.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T36:* Beta, so amazingly does Phi inspire you, that your reflexes for battle are keener than you ever thought possible.

What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 36. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours).
Zeta: 27.
QP3: 26. (45:45).
Ruor: 24.
Alpha: 23.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours).
Burçin: 22.
QP1: 21. (45:45).
QP2: 20. (45:45).
QP4: 19. (45:45).
Eta: 17. 
Kaul: 15.
Phi: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T36:* Beta slides into a proper battle stance and move quickly into the  room, kneeing QP1 in the head for *25*, before quickly vanishing back into  the formation before any followup. 

*R1T27:*  Zeta takes out a potion and downs it, healing for *4*.

*R1T26:* QP3 tries to strike at Phi from around the corner ..... ha!

*R1T24:*  Ruor growls, waiting to be sent in.

*R1T23:* Alpha, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 36. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Zeta: 27.
QP3: 26. (45:45).
Ruor: 24. DELAYING!
Alpha: 23.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours).
Burçin: 22.
QP1: 21. (20:45).
QP2: 20. (45:45).
QP4: 19. (45:45).
Eta: 17. 
Kaul: 15.
Phi: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Alpha moves to the other side of Eta and focuses, dropping a burst of  fire between two of the Queen's Physician's, hoping to disable both of them with the fire. Neither one is able to mitigate the burst that hits them for *15 fire*, and destroying QP2's finely-fashioned billet as QP1 drops his.

*R1T22:*  Burçin moves to where Alpha just was and concentrates. QP4 seems suddenlyi held in place.  *"I've held that back one, by the wall in the corner!"*

*R1T21-20:* QP1 and QP2 are both stunned ...

*R1T19:*  QP4 was only held for a second, though, before breaking out of it. He steps up to the door and tries a flourish of his club that doesn't faze Phi.  The attack itself, however, is well-delivered and slams the great warrior in the chest in a sensitive area for *13*.

*R1T17:* Eta takes out a wand and points it at QP4, but for no seeming effect.

*R1T15:* Kaul, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 36. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Zeta: 27.
QP3: 26. (45:45).
Ruor: 24. DELAYING!
Alpha: 23.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours).
Burçin: 22.
QP1: 21. (5:45).  STUNNED til beginning R2T23!!! Club on floor.
QP2: 20. (30:45).  STUNNED til beginning R2T23!!! Club destroyed.
QP4: 19. (45:45).  
Eta: 17. 
Kaul: 15.
Phi: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Kaul draws out one of his extracts and downs it with a quick gulp. He then lets out a stream of threats so violent that the very air seems  to heat up. QP3 and QP4 both take *10 fire* and catch fire.

*R1T12:* Phi's wounds begin to slowly knit (*FH2*). He lines up his shot, first against the badly weakened QP1, drawing back for extra power with his mithral shortspear, stabbing the man in the belly for *17* and dropping him. His ferocity carries his spear into QP4's upper left leg for *22*, and then QP3's right shoulder for *20*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T36:* Beta, _inertial armor_ is active and you are in pugilist's stance.  What do you do?

Zeta on deck, QP3 (on fire) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 36. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Zeta: 27.
QP3: 26. (15:45).  ON FIRE!!!
Ruor: 24. DELAYING!
Alpha: 23.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours).
Burçin: 22.
QP2: 20. (30:45).  STUNNED til beginning R2T23!!! Club destroyed.
QP4: 19. (13:45).  ON FIRE!!!
Eta: 17. 
Kaul: 15.
Phi: 12. PA/ Cleave.

DEAD:  QP1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T36:* Beta focuses inwardly, making careful steps to end up next to Phi as he centers his ki and readies himself for another strike.  

*R1T27:*  Zeta sees that things are well in hand, takes out a Harrow deck, and using that as a focus casts a spell on herself, and puts the Harrow deck away.  *Spoiler: Alpha, Kaul*
Show

She cast heightened awareness, and this was using divine magic, which normally requires a divine focus.  You know that Zeta worships a sort of mix between Desna and the Green Faith, but the use of a Harrow deck also informs you of her magical tradition, which carries over regardless of whether she casts arcane spells as a witch, or divine spells as a druid .... and that is someone who is a skilled fortune teller.  The use of a Harrow deck makes her divination spells more insightful and last longer. 

*R1T26:* QP3 takes *5 fire* from being on fire.  He steps back and falls prone and tries to put out the flames, but is unsuccessful.

*R1T23:* Alpha, what do you do?

Bur on deck, QP2 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 36. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
*  +4 AC until beginning of next round.
Zeta: 27.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 50 min.
QP3: 26. (10:45).  ON FIRE!!!  PRONE!!!
Ruor: 24.  DELAYING!!!
Alpha: 23.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours).
Burçin: 22.
QP2: 20. (30:45).  STUNNED til beginning R2T23!!! Club destroyed.
QP4: 19. (13:45).  ON FIRE!!!
Eta: 17. 
Kaul: 15.
Phi: 12. PA/ Cleave.

DEAD:  QP1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Alpha considers carefully, and then calmly steps back and watches, content to know that the fight is as good as won.  

*R1T22:* Burçin, no longer needing to prelight an incendiary, fires an incendiary arrow at QP4. He hits him in the left knee for *14 + 1 fire*, putting the man - already on fire - down.

*R1T20:* QP2 is stunned ...

*R1T17:* Eta delays ...

*R1T15:* Kaul, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Fathi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Fathi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 36. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
*  +4 AC until beginning of next round.
Zeta: 27.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 50 min.
QP3: 26. (10:45).  ON FIRE!!!  PRONE!!!
Ruor: 24.  DELAYING!!!
Alpha: 23.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
Burçin: 22. DA.
QP2: 20. (30:45).  STUNNED til beginning R2T23!!! Club destroyed.
Eta: 17. 
Kaul: 15.
Phi: 12. PA/ Cleave.

DEAD:  QP1/ QP4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Kaul moves into the room and drives his sword into the side of the stunned foe for *20*. 

*R1T12:* Phi passes Kaul in a tactical leapfrog-like maneuver. QP3, though prone, tries to get him with a wild swing. Phi ignores him to put down the stunned man, hitting him in the empty right hand and thrusting his mithral shortspear upwards through the length of his lower arm for *24*, dropping him.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T36:* Beta, what do you do? Your AC bonus has ended.

Zeta on deck, QP3 (prone, on fire) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 36. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Zeta: 27.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 50 min.
QP3: 26. (10:45).  ON FIRE!!!  PRONE!!!
Ruor: 24.  DELAYING!!!
Alpha: 23.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
Burçin: 22. DA.
Eta: 17. 
Kaul: 15.
Phi: 12. PA.

DEAD:  QP1/ QP2/ QP4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T36:* Beta moves to see into the room, and then squeezes through to help finish off the remaining foe. His flurry strike definitely kills the man, but in so hitting the man that was on fire, Beta took a total of *3 fire* to his fists.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 36. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Zeta: 27.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 50 min.
Ruor: 24. 
Alpha: 23.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 22. 
Eta: 17. 
Kaul: 15.
Phi: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...

S25:* QP3's club hits Phi's shield.

*S22-21:* Two skeletons claw at Phi.

*S15-10:* Two Queen's Physicians hiding to the side of the entrance attack Phi with their clubs, one even standing on a hospital bed, but Phi wards away their blows as well.
*S12-7:* Meanwhile, four priests cast a spell on themselves.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T34:* Kaul, what do you do?

QP3 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34.
Phi: 32.
Burçin: 27.
QP3: 25. (45:45).
Skel1: 22. (8:8).
Skel2: 21. (8:8).
Beta: 20. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours).
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min.
Skel4: 16. (8:8).
QP2: 15. (45:45).
Eta: 14.
Skel3: 13. (8:8).
Urg3: 12. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.
Ruor: 11. 
QP1: 10. (45:45).
Urg1: 9. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.
Urg4: 8. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.
Urg2: 7. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T34:* Kaul calls out to the others. *"Get back. They  have a fortified position and are ready to surround us the moment we  enter!! Phi, you can retreat too, I'll cover you."* After speaking, he draws out one of his extracts and downs it, before readying himself for combat. 

*R1T32:* Phi withdraws safely back into the doctor's indoctrination room with the rest of the group.

*R1T27:* Burçin shoots a single blunt arrow into the room at a skeleton, destroying it.

*R1T21:* A skeleton closes on Kaul but because it has to go around a bed corner, Kaul gets an opening and destroys it with his sword.

*R1T20:* Beta, you currently are in pugilist's stance with _inertial armor_. What do you do?
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34. _Long arm_ til R51T34.
Phi: 32.
Burçin: 27.
QP3: 25. (45:45).  DELAYING!!!
Beta: 20. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours).
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min.
Skel4: 16. (8:8).
QP2: 15. (45:45).
Eta: 14.
Skel3: 13. (8:8).
Urg3: 12. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.
Ruor: 11. 
QP1: 10. (45:45).
Urg1: 9. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.
Urg4: 8. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.
Urg2: 7. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.

DEAD/ DESTROYED
Skeletons (1, 2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Beta lunges in past Kaul, instinctively dodging attacks from a pair of flanking Queen's physicians as he moves into the room. He tries to move up to punch a skeleton, but temporarily catches his foot against the side of a bed after one of the dodges and misses his target. Since he committed to the attack before the look around, he vanishes and returns to his previous spot, almost as though he had never left it. Other than dodging attacks from each side of the doorway, he didn't have time to notice anything else.

*R1T19:* Alpha, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34. _Long arm_ til R51T34.
Phi: 32.
Burçin: 27.
QP3: 25. (45:45).  DELAYING!!!
Beta: 20. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours).
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min.
Skel4: 16. (8:8).
QP2: 15. (45:45).
Eta: 14.
Skel3: 13. (8:8).
Urg3: 12. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.
Ruor: 11. 
QP1: 10. (45:45).
Urg1: 9. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.
Urg4: 8. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.
Urg2: 7. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.

DEAD/ DESTROYED
Skeletons (1, 2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Alpha backs up a bit and prepares himself to fire a shot of energy at the first thing to enter the room after Kaul backs up. 

*R1T17:* Zeta casts _speak with animals_, and then speaks in Wolf to Ruor.

*R1T16:* Skel4 advances, and likewise gets shattered by Kaul's sword.

*R1T14-13.6:* Eta moves to the far western end of the room to get direct sight line into the barracks beyond. She calls out, *"Toyba, I call to you and your pack-mates to smite evil this time!"*

A trio of shaggy dogs with a golden sheen appear in the barracks.  Eta shouts out something that none your PCs can understand (but you have heard it enough to recognize it as Celestial). The dogs begin to cause havoc in that room, one of them biting one of the Queen's Physicians. The lead dog is torn apart by a skeleton, whine-barking before disappearing.

*R1T12:*  One of the priests steps SW to flank a celestial dog, dispelling it with a single, powerful stroke.

*R1T10:*  QP1 flanks the last dog and breaks its neck with a strike from its club, dispelling it. All of the celestial dogs are gone as quickly as they came, but it was a grand way to cause some mayhem, and one of the enemies did get nipped.

*R1T9:* Urg1 steps forward, advancing from a diagonal that provided him with cover, foiling Kaul's ability to get a free shot in with his _longarm_. The man is armored in a breastplate and carries a scythe, both are of high quality. Though Urg3 used a power strike, Urg1 looks at Kaul's heavy armor and takes a slightly more measured approach. Kaull deflects the strike easily.

*R1T8-7:*  Urg2 moves up and cautiously casts a spell (_resistance_) on Urg1.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T34:* Kaul, the battle is now joined at the breech. You recognize the symbol that the Urg-defined people wear (see Discord) as the unholy symbol of Urgathoa. This has just added a new wrinkle an layer to the things going on and who seems to be the patron of the Queen's Physicians! What do you do?

Phi on deck, Bur in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34. _Long arm_ til R51T34.
Phi: 32.
Burçin: 27.
QP3: 25. (45:45).  DELAYING!!!
Beta: 20. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). READIED action for first hostile to enter door (see post 870)!!!
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min. _Speak with Animals_ til R51T17.
Eta: 14.
QP2: 13.95. (45:45). 
Celestial Dog 3: 13.6. (8:8). +1 luck bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Smite vs. QP1.
Skel3: 13. (8:8).
Urg3 (m): 12. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. PA.
Ruor: 11. Commanded to stay.
QP1: 10. (39:45).
Urg1 (m): 9. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. _Resistance_ til R11T8.
Urg4: 8. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.  DELAYING!!!
Urg2: 7. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.

DEAD/ DESTROYED
Skeletons (1, 2, 4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T34:* To be updated ...


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34. _Long arm_ til R51T34.
Phi: 32.
Burçin: 27.
QP3: 25. (45:45).  DELAYING!!!
Beta: 20. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). READIED action for first hostile to enter door (see post 870)!!!
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min. _Speak with Animals_ til R51T17.
Eta: 14.
QP2: 13.95. (45:45). 
Celestial Dog 3: 13.6. (8:8). +1 luck bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Smite vs. QP1.
Skel3: 13. (8:8).
Urg3 (m): 12. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. PA.
Ruor: 11. Commanded to stay.
QP1: 10. (39:45).
Urg1 (m): 9. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. _Resistance_ til R11T8.
Urg4: 8. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.  DELAYING!!!
Urg2: 7. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.

DEAD/ DESTROYED
Skeletons (1, 2, 4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T34:* Kaul takes a powerful swing at the foe in front of him, with a dangerous  growl among his movements to try and scare it away. It hits the man in the knee for *19*. After his attack,  he steps backwards, hoping to funnel his foes in after him. 

*R2T27:* Bur shoots an incendiary arrow at Urg2, but misses.

*R2T25:* QP3 moves forward, but crits him for *28* as he approaches. He still moves and stands up to Kaul, but then Phi - who was readied - stabs him in the groin for *13*. The man still stands and attack Kaul, but the club bounces off the armor.

*R2T20:* Beta, you are currentin lin _pugilist's stance_. What do you do?

Alpha on deck, Zeta in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34. _Long arm_ til R51T34.
Burçin: 27.
Phi: 26.
QP3: 25. (2:45). 
Beta: 20. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). READIED action for first hostile to enter door (see post 870)!!!
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min. _Speak with Animals_ til R51T17.
Eta: 14.
QP2: 13.95. (45:45). 
Celestial Dog 3: 13.6. (8:8). +1 luck bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Smite vs. QP1.
Skel3: 13. (8:8).
Urg3 (m): 12. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. PA.
Ruor: 11. Commanded to stay.
QP1: 10. (39:45).
Urg1 (m): 9. (8:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. 
Urg4 (f): 8. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.  DELAYING!!!
Urg2 (m): 7. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.

* DEAD/ DESTROYED*
Skeletons (1, 2, 4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Even despite the wall being somewhat in the way, Beta still strikes the Queen's Physician on the elbow for *17*, cleaving through the arm which falls off, and then deep into his intercostals. The man falls.

*R2T17:* Zeta says to Kaul, *"Urgathoans are known to use poison, so this is for you, Lieutenant!"* She casts a spell, tapping into a ley line for greater power, and casts _delay poison_ on Kaul.

*R2T14:* Eta moves up behind Zeta and casts _reduce person_ on the menhir savant to protect her from any missile fire.

*R2T13.95-13:* Despite Kaul's power and training, a Queen's Physician manages to acrobatically close the distance. Then to add insult to injury he fakes the ironclad warder out. Unfortunately, that is not enough for him to get a mere club past the armor as it clangs off. The skeleton closes in a very little in the back.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T34:* Kaul, what do you do?

Bur on deck, Phi in the hole, Alpha delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34. _Long arm_ til R51T34. _Delay poison_ for 6 hours.
Burçin: 27.
Phi: 26.
Beta: 20. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min. _Speak with Animals_ til R51T17. _Reduce person_ til R62T14.
Eta: 14.
QP2: 13.95. (45:45). 
Skel3: 13. (8:8).
Urg3 (m): 12. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. DELAYING!!!
Ruor: 11. Commanded to stay.
QP1: 10. (39:45).
Urg1 (m): 9. (8:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. DELAYING!!!
Urg4 (f): 8. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.  DELAYING!!!
Urg2 (m): 7. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. DELAYING!!!

* DEAD/ DESTROYED*
Queen's Physicians (3); Skeletons (1, 2, 4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T34:* Kaul responds to Zeta with a smile. *"Thanks, that will make this even easier"* He then turns his attention back at the doorway and strikes powerfully at the foe in front of him, nailing him in the stomach with his greatsword for *27*. To his credit, the man keeps standing.

*R3T27:* Bur puts his focus into a deadly strike against the Queen's Physician, hitting the man in the neck with a broadhead arrow for *26*, dropping him.

*R3T20:* Phi seems to be waiting for something. Beta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, Zeta in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34. _Long arm_ til R51T34. _Delay poison_ for 6 hours.
Burçin: 27.
Phi: 26. READIED to strike the next enemy to move in.
Beta: 20. _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons).
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min. _Speak with Animals_ til R51T17. _Reduce person_ til R62T14.
Eta: 14.
 QP2: 13.95. (-8:45). DYING!!!
Skel3: 13. (8:8).
Urg3 (m): 12. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. DELAYING!!!
Ruor: 11. Commanded to stay.
QP1: 10. (39:45).
Urg1 (m): 9. (8:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. DELAYING!!!
Urg4 (f): 8. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.  DELAYING!!!
Urg2 (m): 7. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. DELAYING!!!

* DEAD/ DESTROYED*
Queen's Physicians (3); Skeletons (1, 2, 4).

[/QUOTE]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Beta prepares himself to strike the next foe that manages to close in on Kaul.

*R3T19:* Alpha leans against the wall, watching the fight as it continues. He  doesn't see a point in trying to blast through the fight when Kaul has  it under control.

*R3T14:* Eta seems to focus on the enemies' room and sings a piercing note. Kaul notes that "Urg2" seems bothered by something, but he can't tell what.

*R3T13:* The last skeleton is making its way towards the heroes, but Kaul demolishes it.

*R3T9:* Urg 1 tries to concentrate on a spell, but fouls it.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T34:* Kaul, what do you do?

Bur on deck, Phi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34. _Long arm_ til R51T34. _Delay poison_ for 6 hours.
Burçin: 27.
Phi: 26. READIED to strike the next enemy to move in.
Beta: 20. READIED to strike next foe that closes on Kaul (#878)!!!_
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min. _Speak with Animals_ til R51T17. _Reduce person_ til R62T14.  DELAYING!!!
Eta: 14.
 QP2: 13.95. (-9:45). DYING!!!
Urg3 (m): 12. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. DELAYING!!!
Ruor: 11. Commanded to stay.
QP1: 10. (39:45).
Urg1 (m): 9. (8:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. _CLW_ expended.
Urg4 (f): 8. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.  DELAYING!!!
Urg2 (m): 7. (28:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. DELAYING!!! 
*  DEAFENED til R33T14!!!

* DEAD/ DESTROYED*
Queen's Physicians (3); Skeletons (1-4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T34:* Kaul uses his extended reach to attempt to strike down his nearest foe. He cleaves into and through sternum and mucle wall, as well as heart to kill the man instantly.

*R4T27:* Bur takes out his only thistle arrow, takes careful aim, and shoots it at Urg2, hitting him in the left shoulder for *15 + 1d6 bleed*.

*R4T18:* Urg3 comes out of delay and closes, but not before Kaul hits him in the chest for *25*. He is barely standing when he gets to Kaul, but just before he attacks, Beta jumps up to knee him in the head for *16* even as Phi skewers him in the lung, finishing him off.

*R4T16:* Urg4 then comes out of delay and closes and Kaul manages to slice him in the belly for *25*. Urg4 tries to put power behind his blow, but his new wound throws the female priest off.

*R4T7:* Urg2 takes *3 bleed*. She takes out a potion and downs it to heal for *10 (stopping the bleed)*. She then steps up a little closer.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T34:* Kaul, what do you do?

Bur on deck, Phi in the hole ... Alpha/ Zeta/ Eta delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34. _Long arm_ til R51T34. _Delay poison_ for 6 hours.
Burçin: 27.
Phi: 21. 
Beta: 20. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min. _Speak with Animals_ til R51T17. _Reduce person_ til R62T14.  DELAYING!!!
Urg4 (f): 16. (3:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12.
Eta: 14.  DELAYING!!!
 QP2: 13.95. (-10:45). DYING!!!
Ruor: 11. Commanded to stay.
QP1: 10. (39:45).
Urg2 (m): 7. (10:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. CMW potion expended.
*  DEAFENED til R33T14!!!

* DEAD/ DESTROYED*
Queen's Physicians (3); Skeletons (1-4). Urgathoan Priest (1,3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T34:* Kaul strikes out again at the nearest foe, finishing her with his strike. 

*R5T27:* Bur fires at the last priest, hitting him in the left thigh with a broad arrow for *16*, dropping him.

*R5T21:* "I will take the blow," says Phi as he moves into the next room. He sees the Queen's Physician there, who attacks your leader, but Phi easily blocks the club with his shield. Phi counters by hitting the beaker-masked man in the head with his shortspear for *14*.

*R5T20:* Beta, what do you do?

Kaul on deck, Bur in the hole, Alpha/ Eta/ Zeta delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34. _Long arm_ til R51T34. _Delay poison_ for 6 hours. PA.
Burçin: 27.
QP1: 22. (25:45).
Phi: 21. 
Beta: 20. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min. _Speak with Animals_ til R51T17. _Reduce person_ til R62T14.  DELAYING!!!
Eta: 14.  DELAYING!!!
 QP2: 13.95. (-10:45). DYING!!!
Ruor: 11. Commanded to stay.
Urg2 (m): 7. (-6:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. CMW potion expended.  DYING!!!
*  DEAFENED til R33T14!!!

* DEAD/ DESTROYED*
Queen's Physicians (3); Skeletons (1-4). Urgathoan Priest (1,3, 4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T20:* After Phi enters the room, Beta will rush in after him to provide  support, with his psionic armor getting pounded by a club. Once he gets in, he will hone in on the nearest foe and strike  this foe twice within a single breath, hoping to take it down and  presumably end the fight. He mashes his left elbow into the queen's physician's upper left arm twice for *14* and *20*, shattering the bone and causing significant bleeding internally at the brachial artery as the man falls.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T34:* Kaul, no more enemies are standing. What do you do?

Bur on deck, Phi in the hole, Alpha/ Zeta/ Eta delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34. _Long arm_ til R51T34. _Delay poison_ for 6 hours. PA.
Burçin: 27.
 QP1: 22. (-11:45). DYING!!!
Phi: 21. 
Beta: 20. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min. _Speak with Animals_ til R51T17. _Reduce person_ til R62T14.  DELAYING!!!
Eta: 14.  DELAYING!!!
 QP2: 13.95. (-11:45). DYING!!!
Ruor: 11. Commanded to stay.
Urg2 (m): 7. (-7:28). _Magic weapon_ & _shield of faith_ for 15 rounds. _Divine favor_ til R10T12. CMW potion expended.  DYING!!!
*  DEAFENED til R33T14!!!

* DEAD/ DESTROYED*
Queen's Physicians (3); Skeletons (1-4). Urgathoan Priest (1,3, 4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T34:* Kaul will progress into the room, ready for any other attack until he is confident that the enemy has all fallen. He moves to the center of the room to carefully look around, but sees no other enemies active.

*R6T27:* Bur moves up a little, and turns around to cover the door and most of the prep room to make sure nobody comes in around the back of the group.

*R6T21:* Phi performs a coup de grace on the Urgathoan priest.

*R6T20:* Beta, what do you do?

Alpha/ Zeta/ Eta delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Kaul: 34. _Long arm_ til R51T34. _Delay poison_ for 6 hours. P
Burçin: 27.
 QP1: 22. (-11:45). STABLE!!!
Phi: 21. 
Beta: 20. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 19.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
Zeta: 17.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 40 min. _Speak with Animals_ til R51T17. _Reduce person_ til R62T14.  DELAYING!!!
Eta: 14.  DELAYING!!!
 QP2: 13.95. (-11:45). DYING!!!
Ruor: 11. Commanded to stay.


* DEAD/ DESTROYED*
Queen's Physicians (3); Skeletons (1-4). Urgathoan Priest (all, 1 CMW potion expended).

----------


## lostsole31

*"I'm starting to agree with Beta..."*  Kaul says as he steps in, drawing his weapon while studying what he  sees. He is just about to call Phi and the others when he sees a cultist on the main floor looking right at him. He never even saw the two Queen's Physicians to each side of him converging on his position.

*Surprise Round ...

S21:* A plague mask-wearing motha' charges Kaul from the south and slams a club against his armor.

*S13:* Another comes at him from the north, but again his armor holds true.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T37:* Beta, you hear the sounds of hardened wood against metal, and are pretty sure that Kaul just met the welcoming committee. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours.
Eta: 22.
QP (Blue):  21. (45:45). Charged.
Ruor: 20.
Cultist (Green): 19. (28:28).
Cultist (Brown): 18. (28:28).
Cultist (Red): 17. (28:28).
Rolth Lam: 16.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. 
QP (Red):  13. (45:45). Charged.
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28).
Cultist (Pink): 11. (28:28).
Cultist (Blue): 1. (28:28).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T37:* Beta moves in with his psi-enhanced speed, entering *pugilist's stance* as he does, and claws the lower abdomen of a Queen's Physican for *8*. 

*R1T28:* Alpha, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours.
Eta: 22.
QP (Blue):  21. (45:45). Charged.
Ruor: 20.
Cultist (Green): 19. (28:28).
Cultist (Brown): 18. (28:28).
Cultist (Red): 17. (28:28).
Rolth Lam: 16.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. 
QP (Red):  13. (28:45). Charged.
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28).
Cultist (Pink): 11. (28:28).
Cultist (Blue): 1. (28:28).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T28:* Alpha moves down, with light from the room to the east helping his way. He stays behind the others, keeping an eye on the action, waiting for an opportunity.

*R1T24:*  Burçin moves in and past Alpha, targeting the only Queen's Physican he can really see with a barbed arrow. It hits the villainous "doctor" in the chest for a pincushion heavy critical that does *26 + stunned*, his club clattering to the floor.

*R1T23:* Kaul, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours.
Eta: 22.
QP (Blue):  21. (45:45). Charged.
Ruor: 20.
Cultist (Green): 19. (28:28).
Cultist (Brown): 18. (28:28).
Cultist (Red): 17. (28:28).
Rolth Lam: 16.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. 
QP (Red):  13. (12:45). Charged. STUNNED til R2T24. Dropped club.
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28).
Cultist (Pink): 11. (28:28).
Cultist (Blue): 1. (28:28).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Kaul prepares a powerful strike towards the one in front of him, hoping to weaken and scare them, but he misses.

*R1T22:* Eta moves up next to her husband. She points to the northeast, somewhere into the room. *"Cultist, I have him." * 

She casts _spiritual weapon_ and a force-glaive appears near the man to strike him for *8 force*.

*R1T21:* The blue Queen's Physician recovers from his charge. He tries to feint Kaul (miserably) and strikes his club against armor.

*R1T20-19:* Ruor can be heard barking, awaiting action. Inside the large room, it sounds like someone is hammering on a door, calling for help. Casting is heard deeper in the room. A cultist moves from north towards south on the catwalk, then dips her scythe into one of the vats, getting it coated nice and thick with what looks like blood. An artisan on the catwalks casts a spell on himself that Kaul recognizes as _shield_.

*R1T15:* Phi moves forward sideways next to Beta to stab the beleaguered Queen's Phyisican with his mithral shortspear for *22*, dropping him.

*R1T14-13.9:* Zeta gives a command to Ruor, who follows out with her. Casting is heard deeper in the room. "Pink" cultist casts _shield of faith_ on herself before stepping up and straddling the fallen Queen's Physician. More shouting farther in the room.

*End Round One, Begin Round Two ...*

*R2T37:* Beta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck,  Burçin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours.
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
QP (Blue):  21. (45:45). Charged.
Cultist (Green): 19. (28:28).
Cultist (Brown): 18. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).
Cultist (Red, f): 17. (28:28).
Rolth Lam: 16.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. 
Ruor: 13.9.
 QP (Red):  13. (-11:45). Charged. STUNNED til R2T24. Dropped club. DYING!!
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).
Cultist (Pink, f): 11. (20:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).
Cultist (Blue): 1. (28:28).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T37:* Beta strikes hard into the foe in front of him with both claws. For a bloody, moderate crit and both claws digging into the woman for a total of *28 + 2d6 bleed*!!! She goes down hard.

*R2T28:* Alpha, what do you do?

Bur on deck, Kaul in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours.
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
QP (Blue):  21. (45:45). Charged.
Cultist (Green): 19. (28:28).
Cultist (Brown): 18. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).
Cultist (Red, f): 17. (28:28).
Rolth Lam: 16.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. 
Ruor: 13.9.
 QP (Red):  13. (-11:45). Charged. STUNNED til R2T24. Dropped club. DYING!!
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).
Cultist (Pink, f): 11. (-8:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). DYING!!! Suffers 2d6 BLEED/ rd!!!
Cultist (Blue): 1. (28:28).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T28:* Really only having one target, but recognizing that Queen's Physicians - to the public at large, at least - are the true traitors since they are purposed to help assuage this disease, is enough for Alpha to bring forth his uncommon fiery wrath. For all of Phi's inspiration and tactical suggestions, the cover and combat is enough to throw off Alpha's aim.

*R2T24:* Bur runs in and due north. He calls out, *"Multiple bogeys! I count six not in contact."*

*R2T23:* Kaul, what do you do?

Eta on deck, QP-Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours.
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
QP (Blue):  21. (45:45). Charged.
Cultist (Green): 19. (28:28).
Cultist (Brown): 18. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).
Cultist (Red, f): 17. (28:28).
Rolth Lam: 16.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. 
Ruor: 13.9.
 QP (Red):  13. (-11:45). Charged. STUNNED til R2T24. Dropped club. DYING!!
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).
Cultist (Pink, f): 11. (-8:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). DYING!!! Suffers 2d6 BLEED/ rd!!!
Cultist (Blue): 1. (28:28).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Kaul turns on the foe that Alpha tried to hit and cuts into the man's chest with his greatsword for *26* before readying himself to counter any followup attacks on him or his allies. The man does not go down, though wounded.

*R2T22:* Eta steps north to get a better view, and then adjusts her _spiritual weapon_ against the Queen's Physician that Kaul just cut, and the spectral glaive hits him for *18 force*.

*R2T21-17:* The Queen's Physician recovers from his charge, having been hurt badly by only two strikes from the heroes. He does a terrible job trying to fake Kaul out, a worse job of attacking, and then he just steps back. Meanwhile, a cultist (green) hustles from somewhere to the NNE, and down and across to a point where he is almost at a door to the south. (Brown) cultist moves from north catwalk to center, and dips his scythe into the big vat, pulling out a viscous red fluid as the other one did. A female cultist (red) moves to the southern catwalk and down the stairs. The man in the artisan's uniform keeps his position, casting a spell on himself.

*R2T15:* Phi steps out to assess the situation, effectively planting a metaphorical flag in the center of the western half of the room. As an afterthought after looking around, he tosses his mithral shortspear at green-cultist to hit him in the left lower leg for *20*. He has no weapon in hand, but he seems unconcerned.

*R2T14-13.9:* Zeta moves up to Phi to get some of his protection while also making a focused assessment.  *"Those vats! I am pretty sure that is where they are manufacturing the blood veil, an obviously manufactured phage."*

She calls to Ruor in her strange "other-tongue" and as Ruor bounds in she points to the doomed Queen's Physician. Ruor bites him in the upper arm for *16* and he goes down.

*R2T12-1:* More various activity in the room from cultists, many casting spells.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T37:* Beta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, Bur in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours.
*  Counters: _Iron shell_ on first attack vs. him, and _defensive shell_ for an ally if attacked, if able.
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
 QP (Blue):  21. (-10:45). DYING!!!
Cultist (Green) (m): 19. (28:28).
Cultist (Brown, f): 18. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). Blood veil on scythe.
Cultist (Red, f): 17. (28:28).
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. 
Ruor: 13.9.
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil).
Cultist (Blue): 1. (28:28). _Shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).

*DEAD
*1 Queen's Physician. 1 Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T37:* Beta moves into the room and upon reaching the nearest foe - a cultist, as he sees the Queen's Physician has been dropped - and he leaps backwards in a cartwheel, kicking the foe in the face (*24*) even as he leaps  away from it. 

*R3T28:* Alpha, what do you do?

Bur on deck, Kaul in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours.
*  Counters: _Iron shell_ on first attack vs. him, and _defensive shell_ for an ally if attacked, if able.
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
 QP (Blue):  21. (-10:45). DYING!!!
Cultist (Green) (m): 19. (28:28).
Cultist (Brown, f): 18. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). Blood veil on scythe.
Cultist (Red, f): 17. (4:28).
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. 
Ruor: 13.9.
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil).
Cultist (Blue): 1. (28:28). _Shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).

*DEAD
*1 Queen's Physician. 1 Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T28:* Alpha moves into the room to a relatively safe place, and then he  will focus, dropping a small burst of fire on one of the foes, that with  any luck disables the foe. The man gets struck for *27 fire* and drops his scythe from the pain, a sign that the power did its job.

*R3T24:* Bur shoots a cultist (brown, female) on the catwalk, hitting her in the chest with an incendiary arrow for *22 + 1 fire*.

*R3T23:* Kaul, what do you do?

Eta on deck, Green cultist in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours.
*  Counters: _Iron shell_ on first attack vs. him, and _defensive shell_ for an ally if attacked, if able.
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
 QP (Blue):  21. (-10:45). DYING!!!
Cultist (Green) (m): 19. (1:28). STUNNED til R4T28!!! Scythe dropped.
Cultist (Brown, f): 18. (5:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). Blood veil on scythe.
Cultist (Red, f): 17. (4:28).
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. 
Ruor: 13.9.
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil).
Cultist (Blue): 1. (28:28). _Shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).

*DEAD
*1 Queen's Physician. 1 Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* Kaul will move over to the next nearest foe and attempts to strike him down while extreme prejudice, hitting him through the arm and into the chest for *23*, dropping her. Then, he looks about the room from this corner, readied to pounce.

*R3T22:* The spiritual glaive slashes the fallen Queen's Physician for *10 force*, likely making sure of his death.  Eta moves in, directing the spiritual glaive to now attack green (who is currently stunned).

*R3T18:* Brown closes on Bur.

*R3T16:* The man in artisan's clothing on the walkway casts another spell on himself. He then moves farther away on the catwalk.

*R3T15:* Seeing the enemies quickly falling away, Phi steps up to Green, pulls out his falcata, and calls out. *"This is the time. We are at the heart of the enemies' plans! I will finish this cultist. Half of you up the catwalk to chase down the magician, the others run down the cultist that opened the door at the end."*

Phi's words stir everyone with a battle vigor that makes you think you can overcome any hardship, inspiring you for *+11 THP*!

*R3T14-13.9:* Seeing a person at each end at the stairs, Zeta will take the mid-point.  She says something to Ruor before heading east and out the door. Ruor follows her.

*R3T12:* Purple (far east on catwalk) casts a spell on themselves.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T37:* Beta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, Bur in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. He has set up _Intruder's End_ in 20' radius (q.v.), increasing threatened area by +20'!!!
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
Cultist (Green) (m): 19. (1:28). STUNNED til R4T28!!! Scythe dropped.
Cultist (Brown, f): 18. (5:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). Blood veil on scythe.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. 
Ruor: 13.9.
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil). _Divine favor_.
Cultist (Blue): 1. (28:28). _Shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 2 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T37:* Beta takes a deep breath, focusing himself on his martial training in preparation for a followup strike. 

*R4T28-24:* Alpha turns his attention on the nearest cultist, focusing to drop another small burst of fire upon this one, doing *18 fire*, and dropping him. Burçin performs a CDG on her by shooting her through the eye, he then steps over her, getting ready to go up the catwalk.

*R4T23:* Kaul, you had setup _Intruder's End_ previously. What do you do now?

Eta on deck, green cultist in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37.  His next strike will get Deadly Strike damage._
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. He has set up _Intruder's End_ in 20' radius (q.v.), increasing threatened area by +20'!!!
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
Cultist (Green) (m): 19. (1:28). STUNNED til R4T28!!! Scythe dropped.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. 
Ruor: 13.9.
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil). _Divine favor_.
Cultist (Blue): 1. (28:28). _Shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 3 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* Kaul will move up the stairs to the catwalk, closing the distance between him and the distant enemies.

*R4T22:* Eta's _spiritual glaive_ crits green with a sapping slash for *10 force*, dropping him. Meanwhile she begins to follow in Kaul's wake, and once on the catwalk, she sends her _spiritual glaive_ to threaten the last cultist.

*R4T16:* The man in the apron with the tools casts a spell at Kaul. Kaul feels a powerful force grip his mind, trying to override his mind in some way.

Kaul, roll a Will save vs. a compulsion effect (to which you get your bonus)! He failed to properly identify the spell.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37.  His next strike will get Deadly Strike damage._
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. He has set up _Intruder's End_ in 20' radius (q.v.), increasing threatened area by +20'!!!
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
 Cultist (Green) (m): 19. (-10:28). STUNNED til R4T28!!! Scythe dropped. DYING!!!
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. 
Ruor: 13.9.
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil). _Divine favor_.
Cultist (Blue): 1. (28:28). _Shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC).

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 3 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16 (Cont'd):* Kaul easily throws off the mind-affecting spell that was thrown his way. The man then shoots north along the crosswalk.

*R4T15:* Phi beheads the cultist at his feet.

*R4T12:* The cultist on the back catwalk comes down and gets ready for Kaul to approach.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T37:* Beta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, Bur in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37.  His next strike will get Deadly Strike damage._
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. He has set up _Intruder's End_ in 20' radius (q.v.), increasing threatened area by +20'!!!
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. _Delay disease_.
Ruor: 13.9.
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil). _Divine favor_. READIED to strike Kaul!!!
Cultist (Blue): 1. (12:28). _Shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). 

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 4 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T37:* Beta heads up the southern catwalk and top behind Kaul, closing distance to the enemies. 

*R5T28:* Alpha?

Bur on deck, Kaul in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37.  His next strike will get Deadly Strike damage._
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. He has set up _Intruder's End_ in 20' radius (q.v.), increasing threatened area by +20'!!!
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. _Delay disease_.
Ruor: 13.9.
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil). _Divine favor_. READIED to strike Kaul!!!
Cultist (Blue): 1. (12:28). _Shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). 

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 4 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T28:* Alpha will move toward the northern catwalk, keeping behind Burcin.

*R5T24:*  Bur moves forward only a little bit, staring at the creepy man in the apron down the way (but nothing interesting seems to happen).

*R5T23:* Kaul, what do you do now that there is a cultist at the end of the catwalk seemingly ready for you?

Eta on deck, Aproned Man in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37.  His next strike will get Deadly Strike damage._
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. 
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_.
Phi: 15. 
Zeta: 14.  _Heightened awareness_ for next 20 min. _Delay disease_.
Ruor: 13.9.
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil). _Divine favor_. READIED to strike Kaul!!!
Cultist (Blue): 1. (12:28). _Shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). 

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 4 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T23:* Kaul shifts tactics. Instead of closing on the cultist, he leaves Beta and goes to the center of the crossing catwalk in the middle. There, in the middle of the room, glaring at the cultist and the aproned man, he gives a terrifying prowess of his strength and heft with his greatsword, drawing on the inspiration given him from Phi down on the floor. He ends his display by leveling his gaze at the cultist across the room in the corner, trying to fill him with a debilitating fear.

*R5T22:* Eta redirects her _spiritual weapon_ to attack the cultist. It flies from its last position to then attack purple but misses.

*R5T16:* The aproned man drinks an elixir of something. He then moves up to the cultist.

*R5T15:* Phi double moves up to the catwalk.

*R5T12:* The cultist moves north in fear, and then spins his scythe about defensively.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T37**:* Beta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, Bur in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37.  His next strike will get Deadly Strike damage._
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. 
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!!
Phi: 15. 
Cultist (Purple): 12. (28:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil). _Divine favor_. 
*  FRIGHTENED til R6T23, then SHAKEN til R10T23!!!
Cultist (Blue): 1. (12:28). _Shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). 

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 4 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T37**:* Beta rushes in on the foe directly in front, the one who had been  prepared for an approach, but before he gets close enough, he vanishes,  appearing behind the foe with a rapid strike to the back of the head, but the man just manages to duck out of the way.

*R6T28:*  Alpha continues to remain behind Burçin, this time preparing himself  to unleash a burst of fire upon the foe the moment he tries to approach  his ally.

*R6T24:*  Bur only moves up 5', takes out an armor-piercing arrow and shoots it at the cultist. His first arrow strikes him in the left shoulder for *10*. Another hits through the breastplate into the belly for *14*.

*R6T23:* Kaul, what do you do?

Eta on deck, aproned man in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37.  His next strike will get Deadly Strike damage._
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). _Energy stun_ on purple when he gets w/in 20' (damage rolled).
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. 
Eta: 22. Spiritual weapon vs. pink cultist til R7T22.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!!
Phi: 15. 
Cultist (Purple): 12. (14:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil). _Divine favor_. 
*  FRIGHTENED til R6T23, then SHAKEN til R10T23!!!
Cultist (Blue): 1. (12:28). _Shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). 

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 4 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T23:* Kaul heads back towards the southern catwalk, blocking off the foe's line of escape and flanking it with Beta. 

*R6T22:* Eta's ghostly glaive whooshes past the three combatants in the southeast to attack its prey (purple), cutting into his upper left arm for *4 force*. Eta then moves onto the crossing portion of the catwalk, as if she is about to throw something ranged at the aproned man before she stops herself and calls out. *"That man is undead! He is a darakhul! Like a ghoul, his touch can paralyze you!"*

She casts a spell, and yet another spiritual weapon appears, but this time to attack the darakhul (missing).

*R6T16:* The aproned man chuckles as he easily ducked the clumsy force-glaive. "That's right. I am Rolth Lam. In death, my abilities as a necromancer and a vivisectionist will not falter from dementia or the weakness of the flesh." 

He takes out a small glass rod from a pouch, and as he casts a spell (defensively) and rubs the glass rod against a velvet patch on his apron, he builds up a static charge with which he lets loose at Kaul. Kaul sees this coming from a mile away, but the bolt of lightning that he partiallly dodges still bloody hurts as it tears away his temporary hit points and does *6 electricity* past that.

*R6T15:* Phi calls tactical suggestions for a coordinated strike against Rolth. He then moves up to Kaul and says, "Hold the Line!" to Kaul. Of course, that requires him to do his part as well, as he positions his tower shield over the catwalk railing as he fights defensively with _Sofia-Korina_ in hand. The railing throws his aim off, though. The blade seems to solidly impact the undead caster, but doesn't have the force to press through.

*R6T12:* The cultist moves around to the north and then stops once safe to cast a healing spell on himself for *7*. He still seems scared, but is a little more in control of himself than he was before.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T37:* Beta, Phi has given coordinating information for better striking of the undead. You are flanking it with Kaul. What do you do?

Alpha on deck, Bur in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
>>> Coordinated Strike until R7T15 (+1 insight attk rolls vs. Rolth Lam).
Beta: 37.  His next strike will get Deadly Strike damage._
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). _Energy stun_ on purple when he gets w/in 20' (damage rolled).
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. 
Eta: 22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. purple cultist til R7T22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Rolth Lam til R12T22 (+5 attk, 1d8+1 force).
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!!
Phi: 15. Hold the line! Spear loosed below, falcata in hand (charged!).
Cultist (Purple): 12. (17:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil). _Divine favor_. CLW depleted.
*  SHAKEN til R10T23!!!

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 4 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T37:* Beta strikes out with both of his claws, attempting to tear this undead foe apart with sheer ferocity. One is a complete miss, while the other does *10 mod*, and yet for some reason it is almost like the man wasn't really hurt at all.

*R7T28:* Alpha, what do you do?

Bur on deck, Kaul in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
>>> Coordinated Strike until R7T15 (+1 insight attk rolls vs. Rolth Lam).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). _Energy stun_ on purple when he gets w/in 20' (damage rolled).
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. 
Eta: 22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. purple cultist til R7T22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Rolth Lam til R12T22 (+5 attk, 1d8+1 force).
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!!
Phi: 15. Hold the line! Spear loosed below, falcata in hand (charged!).
Cultist (Purple): 12. (17:28). Cast _shield of faith_ (+2 defl AC). _Magic weapon_ on scythe (blood veil). _Divine favor_. CLW depleted.
*  SHAKEN til R10T23!!!

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 4 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T28:* Alpha will pass up Bur and focus, firing a small ray of fire directly into the closer of his foes. The line of burning fire burns a whole clear through the man's abdomen and out the other side, so that Alpha can see through it clearly. The cultist is killed instantly. 

*R7T24:* Bur runs down the catwalk, takes out an arrow with some type of line and fires at Rolth. It doesn't hit, as it seems that Rolth wasn't quite where Bur thought he would be.

*R7T23:* Kaul, what do you do?

Eta on deck, Rolth in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
>>> Coordinated Strike until R7T15 (+1 insight attk rolls vs. Rolth Lam).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). _Energy stun_ on purple when he gets w/in 20' (damage rolled).
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. 
Eta: 22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. purple cultist til R7T22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Rolth Lam til R12T22 (+5 attk, 1d8+1 force).
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!!
Phi: 15. Hold the line! Spear loosed below, falcata in hand (charged!).

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 5 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T23:* Kaul strikes hard at the last remaining foe, aiming to strike him down with overwhelming strength. He thought he had him dead to rights, but then the vision of the undead man shifts just at the last second so Kaul's strike misses!

*R7T22:*  Eta's first spiritual weapon disappears even as the second misses the darakhul.

*R7T16:* The artisan-undead carefully casts a spell, and his hand is surrounded by glowing blue energy. He touches Beta's chest, and despite the oread musters a solid defense, and yet only Phi's inspiration protects Beta from being weakened as he still takes *4*.

*R7T15:* As Kaul refused to hold the line with him, Phi drops that tactic. He misses the undead, nearly dinging his sword on the railing.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...*

*R8T37:* Beta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, Bur in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
>>> Coordinated Strike until R7T15 (+1 insight attk rolls vs. Rolth Lam).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _ron Shell_ if attacked.
Eta: 22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Rolth Lam til R12T22 (+5 attk, 1d8+1 force).
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!! _Chill touch_ (7 touches remaining).
Phi: 15. Spear loosed below, falcata in hand (charged!).

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 5 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T37:* Beta strikes out at the leader with both of his claws again, aiming to tear this foe down with raw strength. The first claw skims off his apron, but the second actually penetrates through two layers of force protection, a deflection field, and very thick skin to do *12 mod*. 

*R8T28:* Alpha draws upon a burst of psionic energy to drop another burst of fire  on top of the leader, hoping to immobilize him, but only does *10 fire* as he is quite agile. Beta was a little shocked, but also ducks to minimize for *10 fire* as well.

He then takes a moment  to focus, his Robe bursting into pure energy and dissipating, while a  new veil forms around his wrists, a brown cloth that has a tint of red  to it.

*R8T24:* Bur fires an armor-piercing arrow, but it is noped by some visual distortion.

*R8T23:* Kaul, what do you do?

Eta on deck, Rolth Lam in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
>>> Coordinated Strike until R7T15 (+1 insight attk rolls vs. Rolth Lam).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _ron Shell_ if attacked.
Eta: 22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Rolth Lam til R12T22 (+5 attk, 1d8+1 force).
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!! _Chill touch_ (7 touches remaining).
Phi: 15. Spear loosed below, falcata in hand (charged!).

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 5 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T23:* Kaul strikes out again at the enemy, this time taking a little more effort to be precise, but the greatsword scrapes along the edge of a force effect.

*R8T22:* Eta's _spiritual weapon_ misses. She delays, not really able to get in there to do anything.

*R8T16:* Rolth attacks Beta with his chilled hand, but misses.

*R8T15:* Phi steps back, putting his falcata away, seemingly something on his mind.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T37:* Beta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, Bur in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _ron Shell_ if attacked.
Eta: 22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Rolth Lam til R12T22 (+5 attk, 1d8+1 force). DELAY!!!
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!! _Chill touch_ (7 touches remaining).
Phi: 15. Spear loosed below, falcata sheathed.

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 5 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T37:* Beta strikes out again, striking out at him with both of his claws, both times as a complete miss.

*R9T28:* Alpha, from his vantage point, focuses his energies. He then holds his  arm up and draws a blast of fire from the cloth around his wrists to  launch it at the undead leader, wildly missing.

*R9T24:* Bur shoots a single armor-piercing arrow, but it shatters on the wall behind Rolth.

*R9T23:* Kaul, what do you do?

Eta on deck, Rolth in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _ron Shell_ if attacked.
Eta: 22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Rolth Lam til R12T22 (+5 attk, 1d8+1 force). DELAY!!!
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!! _Chill touch_ (7 touches remaining).
Phi: 15. Spear loosed below, falcata sheathed.

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 5 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T23:* Kaul strikes hard at Rolth with his greatsword. It was a perfect strike .... that again was noped by Rolth's illusory defense.

*R9T22:* Followed by the nope against Eta's _spiritual weapon_. She calls out, *"Eta should be back by now, I am going to check on her!"* She does an acrobatic hop-jump down to the ground below, landing deftly on her feet, and then she moves out of sight.

*R9T16:* Rolth caresses Beta's cheek with his chiled hand for *3 hp + 1 STR damage*.

*R9T15:* Everyone in Phi's collective senses intuitive coordination for more efficient attacking. Phi attacks with his falcata, but misses.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T37:* Beta, your strength just got sapped a little. What do you do?

Alpha on deck, Bur in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view. Additional +1 attack vs. Rolth.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _ron Shell_ if attacked.
Eta: 22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Rolth Lam til R12T22 (+5 attk, 1d8+1 force). DELAY!!!
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!! _Chill touch_ (7 touches remaining).
Phi: 15. Spear loosed below, falcata sheathed.

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 5 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T37-28:* Beta strikes again, with Alpha following up with beams of fire, but both sets of attacks are noped.

*R10T24:* Bur shoots at Rolth with a green dye arrow, hoping to find way to mark his target, but the arrow goes through the illusion to hit the back wall.

*R10T23:* Kaul, what do you do?

Eta on deck, Rolth in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view. Additional +1 attack vs. Rolth.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _Iron Shell_ if attacked.
Eta: 22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Rolth Lam til R12T22 (+5 attk, 1d8+1 force). DELAY!!!
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_, _false life_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!! _Chill touch_ (7 touches remaining).
Phi: 15. Spear loosed below, falcata sheathed.

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 5 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T23:* Kaul strikes again, this illusionary concealment starting to annoy him. That annoyance must matter, though, as his sword hits true against the dead man's left hand for *16 mod*. 

*R10T22:* Eta can no longer be perceived.

*R10T16:* The man ducks low and touches Beta's left foot to inflict *2 NE + 1 STR*. 

*R10T15:* Phi reels and shakes his head.  *"Zeta is dead, ripped from my collective. Beta, Alpha, Kaul - stay on this one. Burçin, come with to save my wife. I think she's going into a trap."* He moves around the catfolk and then leaps over the banister below, surprisingly landing on his feet. He looks up at Rolth, and his mental energy still helps the heroes coordinate attacks against him.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T37:* Beta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, Bur in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view. Additional +1 attack vs. Rolth.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _Iron Shell_ if attacked.
Eta: 22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Rolth Lam til R12T22 (+5 attk, 1d8+1 force). DELAY!!!
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!! _Chill touch_ (5 touches remaining).
Phi: 15. Spear loosed below, falcata sheathed.

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 5 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T37-28:* Beta strikes yet again, and Alpha follows up with his beam of fire. Both  nod understandingly to Phi as they hold the fight against Rolth (missing all times). 

*R11T24:* Bur moves north on the catwalk, vaults over to the ground below, and then east through the exit.

*R11T23:* Kaul, what do you do?

Eta on deck, Rolth in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 untyped bonus to attack & damage rolls when Phi is in view. Additional +1 attack vs. Rolth.
>>> HEROES: +9 morale bonus to all attack/ damage rolls/ checks/ saves while Phi is in view (not Fathi).
Beta: 37. _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). 
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
Burçin: 24.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _Iron Shell_ if attacked.
Eta: 22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Rolth Lam til R12T22 (+5 attk, 1d8+1 force). DELAY!!!
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Displacement_ til R13T16!!! _Chill touch_ (5 touches remaining).
Phi: 15. Spear loosed below, falcata sheathed.

*DEAD
*2 Queen's Physicians. 5 Cultists.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T23:* Kaul continues the assault, again being noped by Rolth's magic.
*R12T22:* Eta's force-glaive winks out of existence.
*R12T16:* Rolth attacks Beta with a touch but just barely misses.
*R12T15:* Phi moves over to his spear and picks it up.

*Begin Round 13 ...
R13T37:* With his strength slowly being sapped, Beta knows that he needs an advantage so he can better place his attacks, especially recognizing that the inspiring presence of Phi is about to leave.He keeps his position for Kaul's sake and concentrates, seeing bits and pieces of battle probability roll before him, seeing where - should he hit - how he might tweak the attack that did so to make for a more telling blow, even as his body glows a green hue that matches his skin.*Spoiler: Beta*
Show

He concentrates on max-power _offensive precognition_.

*R13T28:* Alpha repositions for a better shot and uses his _Mai'yr's band_ and sends forth a gout of fire that perfectly slams into Rolth for *38 fire*! Rolth does not like that one bit.
*R13T23:* If Kaul was going to hit Rolth, it was noped.
*R13T16:* Something about Rolth visually changes. He seems to fight defensively now for some reason, and his hand touches Beta's hand for *5 damage + 1 STR damage*.
*R13T15:* Phi nods to Alpha, acknowledging his excellent shot. He is then as he double moves out of the room. But with it, Phi's inspiration and the benefit of his tactical coordination.

*Begin Round 14 ...
**R14T37:* Good timing on this power with Phi's departure as this battle is going to get a lot harder now. His first claw misses, but the second claw tears through almost all protections but Rolth's hardened skin before Beta snaps with his muzzle and misses. Something seems to have changed.
*R14T28:* Alpha misses.
*R14T23:* Kaul likewise cuts through Rolth's first magic field before being stopped by the second. That's why Rolth began to fight defensively .... his noping seems to have run out of juice!
*R14T16:* Rolth now gets Beta's left shin for *1 + 1 STR damage*. 

*Begin Round 15 ...
**R15T37:* Beta gets hide with a claw and bite, but otherwise no effect.
*R15T28:* Alpha knows he got lucky last time. He concentrates, and his hands and the _maiy'rs bands_ burst into a ghostly glowing white radiance.Now by seeing the forms of the future, Alpha sends out a burst of fire he hopes will incinerate Rolth. It doesn't, but it does strike him solidly in the chest for *21 fire*.
*R15T23:* Tired of power failing him, Kaul goes for accuracy this time. His sword gets through most magical defenses, but not enough.
*R15T16:* Rolth continues to fight defensively, catching Beta in the belly for *1* (no STR damage).

*Begin Round 16 ...
R16T37:* Beta misses thrice.
*R16T28:* Alpha again concentrates as before, his hands glowing again, but only missed because the wily mage was defensive.
*R16T23:* Kaul sees that even without his "nope effect" that the necromancer is too wily. He continues to threaten Rolth, giving boon to Beta for doing so, but considers his actions moving forth.
*R16T16:* Rolth misses Beta.

*Begin Round 17 ...
R17T37:* Beta got so close with one claw, but missed.
*R17T28:* Rolth dodges Alpha's flame.
*R17T23:* Kaul again cuts down to Rolth's hide, but is stopped.
*R17T16:* Rolth touches Beta for *1*.

*Begin Round 18 ...
R18T37:* Beta fails to connect.
*R18T28:* Alpha's attack is avoided again.
*R18T23:* Kaul clips one of Rolth's outer protections.*R18T16:* Rolth, still fighting defensively touches Beta's forehead for *5 + 1 STR*. In doing so, the chilly blue radiance around Rolth's hand is extinguished.

*Begin Round 19 ...
R19T37:* Beta finally scores with a claw strike against Rolth's belly, but now he is so weak that it is an ineffective strike.
*R19T28:* Alpha misses.
*R19T23:* Kaul's attack is stopped by magical protections.
*R19T16:* Rolth goes to take an extract. Beta fails to connect with claw and Kaul flatly misses, with Rolth being rewarded by drinking his extract. His visual position instantly seems to shift ... again.

*Round 20 ...
R20T37-23:* All heroes miss.
*R20T16:* Rolth begins to down another extract, avoiding AOOs. Once done, he movement is even more erratic and quick, his agility now preternatural.

*Round 21 ...
R21T37-23:* All heroes miss.
*R21T16:* Rolth takes yet another extract, despite AOOs. His arms grow incredibly long.

*Round 22 ...
**R22T37:* Again, one of Beta's claws connect but fail to hurt him.
*R22T28:* Alpha misses.
*R22T23:* Kaul finally brings it home as he hits Rolth's hand with a crit that does *24 mod*!
*R22T16:* Rolth concentrates on a very difficult-seeming spell and points his finger at Alpha. Neither Beta nor Kaul are able to stop the black beam shooting from Rolth's finger to hit Alpha in his right bicep for *3 temporary negative levels*, as Alpha's life force is diminished and the elan's mind, body, and spirit are now reeling.

*Round 23 ...
R23T37:* Beta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, Kaul in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ tilR63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _Iron Shell_ if attacked. No PA.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Displacement_ til end R26T16. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*Round 23 ...

R23T37:* Beta tries again to strike down Rolth, a sense of worry on his face after seeing the clean strike that spell had on Alpha, but misses completely twice, the second attack being noped.

*R23T28:* Alpha is clearly shaken from the strike he has received, and immediately  poofs into the air, appearing back on the ground floor as he moves  towards cover. His step is limited with his life force, but he moves down behind the vat he was standing above.

*R23T23:* Once Alpha has taken cover, Kaul turns his attention back to Rolth,  putting aside power in favor of precision in hopes of striking him down. A beautiful strike ... that gets noped.

*R23T16:* Rolth casts a spell defensively.

Kaul, roll a Will save. It is a charm, not a compulsion, so you don't receive your sacred bonus vs. compulsions.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ tilR63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _Iron Shell_ if attacked. No PA.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Displacement_ til end R26T16. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R23T16:* Kaul brilliantly, almost casually, throws off the waves of enchantment energy coming from the necromancer!

*End Round 23, Begin Round 24 ...

R24T37:* Beta, what do you do?

Alpha on deck, Kaul in the hole....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ tilR63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). 
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _Iron Shell_ if attacked. No PA.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Displacement_ til end R26T16. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R24T37:* Beta strikes again at the necromancer. The first time is a complete miss, and the second attempt some outer force field throws his claws (as compared to a force much closer to his skin). 

*R24T28:* Alpha remains behind cover, keeping an eye on the fight while also watching the way they came in.

*R24T23:* Kaul strikes hard at the man, giving him a cold, hard look.

*R24T16:* Rolth casts a spell defensively, touching Kaul's left lower forearm and wrist. In doing so, he sucks out some of Kaul's life (*21 hp*) and gains the rest, seemingly healing some of his damage (*21 THP)*.

*End Round 24, Begin Round 25 ...*

*R25T37:* Beta, what do you do?

Kaul on deck, Alpha delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ tilR63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _Iron Shell_ if attacked. No PA.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Displacement_ til end R26T16. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R25T37:* Beta's claws keep getting bounced by external force action.

*R25T23:* Kaul's attack is noped ... not even getting the dignity of bouncing off of protections.

*R25T16:* Rolth defensively casts the same spell again and touches Kaul's neck to again inflict *10* while regaining the same amount himself.

*End Round 25, Begin Round 26 ...

R26T37:* Beta, what do you do?

Kaul on deck, Rolth in the hole, Alpha delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ tilR63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _Iron Shell_ if attacked. No PA.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Displacement_ til end R26T16. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R26T37:* Beta strikes hard once again ... at air.

*R26T23:* Kaul groans after the spell strikes him a second time. *"You  can't possibly have many more spells left. The longer this fight  continues, the more likely the two of us will strike you down before you  take us both down. Especially with the collection of potions I have.  Just give this up, come with us, and I can guarantee you fair treatment.  Once the others return, you're dead."* Rather than strike at him, Kaul prepares himself to strike his foe if he tries to cast a spell this time.

*R26T16:* *"Such spirit,"* dryly cackles the man even as the nope-field seems to dissipate when there is a sudden shift in where he is. *"I shall enjoy putting you on the slab!"* He goes to defensively cast a spell as Kaul swings at him and misses while Rolth's spell transfers from his hand to Kaul's left knee.

Kaul, roll a Fort save vs. a _ghoul touch_ (paralysis effect, not curse/ compulsion)!

Beta's turn, Kaul on deck, Alpha delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). _
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ tilR63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. Counter with _Iron Shell_ if attacked. No PA.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16.

Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R26T16 (Cont'd):* Kaul feels himself seize up as his body goes into rigid paralysis! Not only that, but Kaul begins to exude a god awful stench that in turn sickens Beta!

*End Round 26, Begin Round 27 ...

R27T37:* Despite the queasy feeling from Kaul, Beta growls at the man. *"My friend offers you an out, even as your magic starts to wear down, and this is how you react?"* He follows up his comments with two more attacks, both of which are blocked by force effects.

*R27T16:* Rolth takes another extract as Beta desperately tries to stop him, but getting only to the second force effect in before Rolth drinks it. (Unknown effect.)

*End Round 27, Begin Round 28 ...

R27T37:* Beta, you are currently sickened from the stench coming off of the paralyzed Kaul. Alpha has fled and you don't know where he is. What do you do?

Kaul paralyzed, Rolth on deck, Alpha delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). SICKENED til R31T16!!!_
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ til R63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. 
*  Paralyzed til R31T16 due to _ghoul touch_. Exudes carrion stench to sicken living creatures.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16. _Displacement_ til R34T16.

Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R27T37:* Beta coughs and decides finally to change tactics. Where stabbing has  failed him, he decides instead to try and get the man in a bear hug to  limit his maneuverability. As he goes in to grab, he is harshly reminded that this isn't just a powerful alchemist-necromancer. He is also a powerful undead. Rolth juts lets him get close .... close enough to bite in the chest for *7*, enough pain to keep his grapple from being consummated.

Beta, roll a Fort save vs. paralysis ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). SICKENED til R31T16!!!_
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ til R63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
Kaul: 23. _Delay poison_ for 5.5 hours. 
*  Paralyzed til R31T16 due to _ghoul touch_. Exudes carrion stench to sicken living creatures.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16. _Displacement_ til R34T16.

Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R27T37:* Beta is able to resist the paralysis, but the force of the blow keeps him from even touching Rolth.

*R27T16:* Annoyed by the oread's persistence, Rolth momentarily turns to the paralyzed armsman. He looks for particularly vulnerable areas on the man's helpless but armored body. He bites an area of nerves and blood vessels for *33*, then stabs Kaul in a critical area of the chest for *24*. At this point Kaul's world goes black, but unconscious and paralyzed he stands there with eyes wide open, giving no sign as to his actual state. Finally, another claw carves open Kaul's left shin and calf for *29*, at which point Kaul's body drops. That is the tell-tale sign to Beta (and Alpha) that Kaul isn't just unconscious .... but dead.

Rolth looks ruefully at the wide-eyed dead man, cursing to himself. *"Too much. I thought he was tougher than that. So much for experimentating on a proper human."* He then turns to Beta. *"You won't tell much since you don't represent a major part of the population, but I guess experimenting on you will have to do."*

*End Round 27, Begin Round 28 ...

R28T37:* Beta, what do you do? You are still sickened by the stench Kaul had given off (and now possibly by his death).

Rolth on deck, Alpha delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). SICKENED til R31T16!!!_
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ til R63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16. _Displacement_ til R34T16.

Alpha: 28.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R28T37:* Beta shudders, as though he could feel the pain of his fallen comrade.  He turns tail and retreats, having now determined that he no longer  stands a chance in this fight. He calls out as he moves. *"Alpha! If you're still here, retreat!"* 

*R28T23:*  Alpha, from his hiding spot, will take Beta's words to heart and start  retreating, trying to make sure he ends his movement behind cover so the  Necromancer can't hit him with another Enervation...hopefully. He makes it as far as the room where they fought the cultists and undead.

*R28T16:*  Beta sees Rolth leave at near impossible speed out the door, seemingly after Alpha ... which is the way Beta was going!

*End Round 28, Turn 29 ....

R29T37:* Beta, you have a terrible choice now. Rolth just left out the double doors to the west ... the way you came, the way you are going, and after Alpha. What do you do?

Alpha on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). SICKENED til R31T16!!!_
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ til R63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
 Alpha: 23.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). DELAYING!!!
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16. _Expeditious Retreat_. _Displacement_ til R34T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R29T37:* Beta recoils in surprise after seeing Rolth following. *"No. I'm not losing him again."* He kneels down to get a better start, and draws upon all of his power to give himself a dangerous burst of speed.  So blindingly fast is he that he has time to attempt a cartwheel axe kick. But Beta moves too fast for his own good, and tries too much at once. He fumbles and exhausts himself. He stands behind Rolth, gasping and heaving for breath.

*R29T23:* Alpha double moves and gets to to the elevator, but cannot do anything else.

*R29T16:* Rolth throws open the double doors, and Alpha sees a very out-of-breath Beta heaving next to Rolth. Rolth smiles at Beta, and then at Alpha. "I'll be back for you, panting pebble," he says mockingly as he steps away and then casts a spell. He fires two beams of heat. Alpha was moving as quickly as he could as well, and the first beam is wild. The second beam just barely manages to catch Alpha in the head which manages to burn Alpha completely. The sickened, exhausted Beta sees his failures as all that remains of what was once Alpha is a pile of ash and soot.  :Small Frown: 

*End Round 29, Begin Round 30 ...

R30T37:* Beta, what might be your oldest friend get completely torched makes your current affliction that much worse. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). SICKENED til R31T16!!!_
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ til R63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
*  EXHAUSTED:  Heal DC 20 will remove exhausted condition and leave him fatigued instead.
 Alpha: 23.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). INVISIBLE til R34T16!!!
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16. _Expeditious Retreat_. _Displacement_ til R34T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R30T37:* Beta has watched his entire team get killed at this point. Even his  oldest friend, the man who cheated death the first time has been slain.  His mistakes and failures keep piling up on him, and now he's only got  one option left. *"I'm going to kill you you worthless piece of trash!!"*  Beta yells out at Rolth, lunging back in on the spellcaster, drawing  upon his rage to attempt to kill the man with all his strength, but completely misses with his enervation and desperation.

*R30T23:* Alpha, you are invisible, standing over your fake ashes. What do you do?

Rolth on deck, Beta in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). SICKENED til R31T16!!!_
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ til R63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
*  EXHAUSTED:  Heal DC 20 will remove exhausted condition and leave him fatigued instead.
 Alpha: 23.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). INVISIBLE til R34T16!!!
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16. _Expeditious Retreat_. _Displacement_ til R34T16.

----------


## lostsole31

*R30T23:* Alpha opens the elevator door (because it was shut), steps in, and then triggers the elevator. The sounds of counterweights and chains moving begins, but the elevator does not yet move.

*R30T16:*  Rolth looks to the elevator and gives out a hearty laugh. "HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! A _cloak of fiery vanishing_. Well-played, but know that in your escape you have watch the doom of your last friend. And having discovered what is at stake here, it is so horrible, that nobody will believe your lone ranting!"

He steps away from Beta, in a way that he knows his own body won't screen the horror from the invisible Alpha. He bites Beta in the arm with a crit for 26. It also stops Beta cold in his tracks. Rolth doesn't even finish Beta, leaving Alpha to see what is a "before the death" death blow, but always wondering.

At this point, the elevator begins moving upwards. And though he doesn't look directly at Alpha, Rolth's evil grin in that direction and Beta's paralyzed, bleeding body next to him is a sight that will always fill him with dread.

*Combat Ends ...* 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beta: 37. Pugilist's stance (+1d6 unarmed/ discipline weapons). SICKENED til R31T16!!!_
* Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +6, lasts 4.5 hours). _Offensive precognition_ til R63T37 (+2 insight attack rolls).
*  EXHAUSTED:  Heal DC 20 will remove exhausted condition and leave him fatigued instead.
 Alpha: 23.  _Inertial Armor_ (boosted to +5, lasts 5 hours). INVISIBLE til R34T16!!!
* He has suffered 3 temp neg levels for 8 hours.
Rolth Lam: 16. _Shield_, _mage armor_. _Cat's grace_ til R90T16. _Long arm_ til R91T16. _Expeditious Retreat_. _Displacement_ til R34T16.

----------


## lostsole31

The group enters the warehouse-become-hospice. The stinging scent of  alcohol and medicine floods this dingy reception room, an odor typical  of hospicesand morgues. Across from the entrance sits a long wooden  desk, beyond which a stained leather curtain covers an  archway.*Spoiler: Allen Phan*
Show

When you came here, the curtain muffled the  moans issuing from the rooms beyond, so now it is eerily  silent.

The group doesn't even quite fully fit in  reception, moving past the leather curtain to the vast room beyond. The  warehouses vast interior has been converted into one gigantic  convalescent ward. The stench of alcohol, sickness, and waste chokes the  breath .... as does the cloying stench of death ... and tight rows of  low, stained cots cram the stone-floored hall. Every bed is filled with a  pitiful storymen and women of all walks lie still in various  mid-to-advanced stages of blood veil. Now, it seems the blood veil has  been halted, as those not killed by the blood veil stare upwards with  wide eyes and wider gashes across their necks, blood long since stopped  in its flow. It is eerily quiet in here, until everyone notices a single  beak-headed figure with a floppy hat and a cane look up at the group  and quizzically tilt his head ... the costume of one of the Queen's  Physicians!*Spoiler: Allen Phan*
Show

When you first came here, the patients  were groaning and wheezing as they were consumed by the blood veil,  their sufferings multiplied by the echoing chamber. Now, the silence is  even more deafening as the faces of the dead stare upwards all around  you.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T28:* He was hard to notice as he was in dim lighting, and Lucius was more focused with spellcasting as he had come in. In a smooth, resonant upper baritone muted only by the effects of the creepy plague doctor's mask, he calls out, *"Stop! By order of Queen ... ummm ... by order of Queen Iloosy ... (no) ... by order of the Queen! I am a lawful Queen's Physician and  ........... refer to the handbills for the legal stuff! State your business!"*

A crossbow is in his hand and trained on Adelaide. His actions were smooth, crisp, and efficient. His heavy crossbow is loaded and appears to be made of exceptional make, and his shoulders easily are broader than anyone else in the party. He also stands at an impressive 6-1/2 feet, and a fine battle axe that is notched and worn hangs from his side. But, most importantly, the Queen's Physician's crossbow appears "readied" to puncture Adelaide's lung, his grip with his ridiculous ham hocks for hands uncannily steady.

*R1T27:* Branwyn, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 28.
Branwyn: 27. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
Telgarana: 26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 22. Bow in hand.
Iluvar: 21. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 70 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 70 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 20. _Bless weapon_ for 7 minutes.
*  Currently has *status* cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Lurk: 13.
Allen: 11.
Vivino: 7. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* Arrows through the heart tend to make Branwyn nervous. And dead. Branwyn starts looking at escape routes, and quietly slips back behind  the wall that is beside him, blocking the view of the crazy person. Branwyn's nervousness keeps him from noticing anything useful as far as perches ... hyperfocused as he is on the high-powered slugthrower in the Queen's Physican's hands.

As far as hiding, the Queen's Physician notices the subtle movement Branwyn attempted to hide behind the corner. The Queen's Physician jerks his head to the stimulus, but in doing so there is a ker-thwack sound. There is a streak of light from the crossbow that scores past Adelaide's upper left arm (the jerking of the head threw the shooter's aim off), but Adelaide still takes *8 + 4 fire*. And to prove how steely-eyed this remorseless killer is, immediately following his shot comes the guttural cursing of a harsh language!

*R1T26:* Telgarana, Adelaide just got grazed by a heavy crossbow bolt, part of which flashed to fire on impact (actually, it made a lovely "tracer" effect from the time it was shot) from the Queen's Physician. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 28.
Branwyn: 27. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
Telgarana: 26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 22. Bow in hand.
Iluvar: 21. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 70 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 70 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 20. _Bless weapon_ for 7 minutes.
*  Currently has *status* cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Lurk: 13.
Allen: 11.
Vivino: 7. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26:* Telgarana brushes past Adelaide and around to the northern main corridor, closing on the Queen's Physician. Almost faster than anyone can see,  Telgarana whips out her katana,  revealing her blade in it's curbed ebon glory  with it's glowing red  characters on the blade.  Just as suddenly, the blade elongates  and  lashes like a whip  striking at the crossbow wielder.  She thought at first maybe she got his legs, but what she _really_ got was something the Queen's Physician longcoat covered ... a stool the man was standing on. No matter leg or stool, the lash pulls the stool out from under him and he goes down with a thud! *"Oooh! my spleen!"*

*"Stay down and surrender if you wish to continue your existence beyond this moment,"* she calls to the half-tall, full-size-width "man."

*R1T22:* Adelaide, you have bow in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 28.
Branwyn: 27. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
Telgarana: 26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 22. Bow in hand.
Iluvar: 21. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 70 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 70 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 20. _Bless weapon_ for 7 minutes.
*  Currently has *status* cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Lurk: 13.
Allen: 11.
Vivino: 7. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Adelaide winces as the bolt sears her arm.* "Arggggghh, bastard!"* She moves to stand behind Telgarana and trains her bow on the Queen's Physician. 

*R1T21:* Iluvar, you don't see the Queen's Physican anymore after he went prone (cots are in the way). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 28. PRONE!!!
Branwyn: 27. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
Telgarana: 26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 22. Bow in hand. READIED to shoot QP if he stands (Attack 26, dmg 12)!!!
Iluvar: 21. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 70 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 70 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 20. _Bless weapon_ for 7 minutes.
*  Currently has *status* cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Lurk: 13.
Allen: 11.
Vivino: 7. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Iluvar moves directly North of the Queen's Physician moving North from  his current position avoiding going through the beds and attempts to  disarm its crossbow, but the guy on the ground is really squirrelly, even using the stool he was standing on to put Iluvar out of position.

*R1T20:* Lucius, what do you do? The party bus is starting to leave you behind, and with the Queen's Position prone, you don't really have a good line on him yourself.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 28. PRONE!!!
Branwyn: 27. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
Telgarana: 26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 22. Bow in hand. READIED to shoot QP if he stands (Attack 26, dmg 12)!!!
Iluvar: 21. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes. !!!CAN'T USE UNARMED ATTACK UNTIL *END* OF NEXT TURN!!!
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 70 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 70 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 20. _Bless weapon_ for 7 minutes.
*  Currently has *status* cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Lurk: 13.
Allen: 11.
Vivino: 7. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Lucius looks around the room at the people suffering(*) and the sound of  gnashing teeth can be heard from beneath his helmet. As he steps forward  he tries to gauge what could have lead to this. Lucius standing beside  Allen raises his arm and points towards the Doctor with an open hand, he  speaks in a loud and clear voice for all to hear.

*"Yield now and you will fall under my  protection, I can promise a fair judgement before the order of Iomedae.  If you refuse than I will have to take you by force, know that I will  only offer you this chance once!"*  

Lucius' scan of the room reveals that the people in the cots are not, in fact, suffering. They are dead. Or, at least appear so. For those that might have been more whole than others and possibly alive, as described before, they had their throats cut long enough ago that blood no longer leaves the body. This is not a place of the suffering anymore; this is a place of death.

*R1T13:* Lurk does a hopping fly behind his master, well out of LOS of the Enemy.

*R1T11:* Allen, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 28. PRONE!!!
Branwyn: 27. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
Telgarana: 26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 22. Bow in hand. READIED to shoot QP if he stands (Attack 26, dmg 12)!!!
Iluvar: 21. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes. !!!CAN'T USE UNARMED ATTACK UNTIL *END* OF NEXT TURN!!!
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 70 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 70 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 20. _Bless weapon_ for 7 minutes.
*  Currently has *status* cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Lurk: 13.
Allen: 11.
Vivino: 7. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Lucius looks around the room at the people suffering(*) and the sound of  gnashing teeth can be heard from beneath his helmet. As he steps forward  he tries to gauge what could have lead to this. Lucius standing beside  Allen raises his arm and points towards the Doctor with an open hand, he  speaks in a loud and clear voice for all to hear.

*"Yield now and you will fall under my  protection, I can promise a fair judgement before the order of Iomedae.  If you refuse than I will have to take you by force, know that I will  only offer you this chance once!"*  

Lucius' scan  of the room reveals that the people in the cots are not, in fact,  suffering. They are dead. Or, at least appear so. For those that might  have been more whole than others and possibly alive, as described  before, they had their throats cut long enough ago that blood no longer  leaves the body. This is not a place of the suffering anymore; this is a  place of death.

From a point that Lucius can't quite see  (because the guy fell down and there are cots in the way), the gruff  voice calls out from under the Queen's Physician's vulturine headgear, *"Would ceasefire do?"*

*R1T13:* Lurk does a hopping fly behind his master, well out of LOS of the Enemy.

*R1T11:* Allen, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 28. PRONE!!!
Branwyn: 27. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
Telgarana: 26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 22. Bow in hand. READIED to shoot QP if he stands (Attack 26, dmg 12)!!!
Iluvar: 21. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes. !!!CAN'T USE UNARMED ATTACK UNTIL *END* OF NEXT TURN!!!
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 70 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 70 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 20. _Bless weapon_ for 7 minutes.
*  Currently has *status* cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Lurk: 13.
Allen: 11.
Sigur: 10.
Biter: 9.
Vivino: 7. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Allen moves closer to the physician and speaks out to the Physician himself. *"I  am Allen Phan, who previously stormed the Hospice and made his way to  its deepest secrets only days ago. Surrender to us, and I will guarantee  your safety. There is only one man I am here to kill, and you aren't  him."* 

*"You're Phan's kid?"*

*R1T10:* The air around Adelaide feels strange. She mainly feels it in her open wound, as if a sudden shock of cold air hits the singed blood and skin with more effect than just her hair. She breathes out, sensing something off ... and in doing so she breathes out a mist as on a cold day. Even doing so again to be sure she isn't deceived by the sudden shift in her sense of the environment. But she hears the curtain behind her slowly pull aside. Not quickly like something jumping out. No, slow and measured to elicit terror. She even senses the intense gaze of the one behind her, knowing before she ever takes a slight nod in that direction that the gaze is from one much shorter than her. When Adelaide looks at the new player on the field, she now feels palpable dread.  :Eek: 

Standing behind her, having moved the screen, is a four-and-a-half-foot-tall dwarf that is extremely burly and muscular, and yet there is something about him that is .... missing? Something drawn and no longer vital. His eyes bore into Adelaide's own. His hair seems ilke a leeched blond, and his eyes are sapphire blue but with white pupils, but his skin is pale and there is a bluish cast about them. He wears helm and armored kilt, but his upper body is bare and all brawn. In his left hand is a battleaxe of exceptional make. *Spoiler: Adelaide*
Show

You are shaken right now!
*Spoiler: Telgarana, Iluvar*
Show

If not for the otherworldly nature of the coloring of this new player, the battleaxe this dwarf wears is an exact match for the one at the side of the Queen's Physician! Paired weapons of some type, maybe?
In a deep, grumbling, sepulchral voice (think Clancy Brown!), *"Brother, she means you harm, her arrow poised. Shall I end her?"*

*"No, stand down,"* says the Queen's Physician much more relaxed than should be expected for him being on the ground and outnumbered.

*R1T9:* There is a loud shrieking noise, and a creature bursts forth from underneath a nearby cot to stand by the fallen Queen's Physician and then gives low, grumbling growl, attempting to warn away any that would hurt the Queen's Physician it is obviously protective of. It is right up at Iluvar, but given its ferocity it doesn't bite, yet. It is at once surprisingly cute and adorably vicious with its teeth showing for the Pharasmin monk's sake. But the rippling muscle of this creature's flanks shows that it has a lot of muscle.

The Queen's Physician barks something in a language - similar to the one he spat a little earlier - and the creature stops showing its teeth. It continues to growl, though .... like it is obedient not to be overtly hostile, but it's not happy about it.

*R1T7:* Vivino, we finally come to you. All of this is taking place and you don't really see the fallen Queen's Physican anymore (or whatever other creature is making noises). There is a creepy dwarf to the north of Adelaide (that curtain is now open), but it hasn't attacked yet. He seems dangerous, and the situation is tense, but it does seem that the out-of-view Queen's Physician is at least considering parley (though he mentioned "ceasefire" rather than "surrender"). What do you do?

Queen's Physican on deck, Brawnwyn in the hole .... (maybe, depending on if Vivino pushes hostility or this falls back to parely) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 28. PRONE!!!
Branwyn: 27. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
Telgarana: 26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 22. Bow in hand. READIED to shoot QP if he stands (Attack 26, dmg 12)!!!
Iluvar: 21. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes. !!!CAN'T USE UNARMED ATTACK UNTIL *END* OF NEXT TURN!!!
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 70 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 70 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 20. _Bless weapon_ for 7 minutes.
*  Currently has *status* cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Lurk: 13.
Allen: 11.
Sigur: 10.
Biter: 9.
Vivino: 7. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Seeing how at the moment hostilities have ceased, Vivino will calmly  walk up next to Adelaide in a show of solidarity in front of the dwarf.   He will keep his weapons sheathed as he walks forward and eyes the  dwarf cautiously.  *"Physician, now that we are speaking I have a  few questions to start: how do you know Allen and tell us what you know  of this Blood Veil....and what in the name of Pharasma happened to all  these people?"* 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28:* A slight grunt of pain from the figure on the ground. "Okay, so, I'm going to do something. It's going to seem sudden. But the girl over there with that darkwood bow like she's going to murder me if I twitch, so..."

He is still and quiet for a second, and even the creature next to him seems to sense something and stops its growling to look at him. A misty vapor rises all around him. For that matter, it the vapor fills in thickly so that you can only see into about 5' of it. If you are inside of the area, you can only see at a maximum five foot range as the roiling mists are very thick now.*Spoiler: Adelaide, Allen, Branwyn, lluvar, Telgarana, Vivino*
Show

None of you saw the casting for this ... because he didn't do anything to "cast" this effect, though it did appear there was a moment of stillness or concentration. That said, this seems to be similar to an _obscuring mist_ effect.

*(Combat Ends, unless someone is too twitchy and forces it...)*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 28. PRONE!!!
Branwyn: 27. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.
Telgarana: 26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 22. Bow in hand. READIED to shoot QP if he stands (Attack 26, dmg 12)!!!
Iluvar: 21. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes. !!!CAN'T USE UNARMED ATTACK UNTIL *END* OF NEXT TURN!!!
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 70 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 70 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 20. _Bless weapon_ for 7 minutes.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Lurk: 13.
Allen: 11.
Sigur: 10.
Biter: 9.
Vivino: 7. _Hide from undead_ for 10 minutes.

----------


## lostsole31

(As the player may well have forgotten) .... Allen's previous group  found the button in an important office upstairs on the second floor,  with clues leading them to believe it was the office of none other than  Dr. Reiner Davaulus himself! Agent Phi (real name: Fathi of House  al-Din) had the button and disappeared below.

It takes Vivino a full _eight minutes_ to finally engage the lift to fool it to go in the down direction. Once that engages, he doesn't have to "hold it place."

The  lift seems to go for a lot longer than expected. Adelaide and Iluvar  can chat together and determine you've gone at least forty feet! Once  the lift stops, Iluvar is able to open the lift door to let in some much  needed air .... and a couple of arrows!

Adelaide suffers a "light crit" in her left upper arm from an arrow for *12*. Iluvar just barely smacks an arrow out of the way. Woman's helmed voices ring out, *"The Temple is under attack! The Temple is under attack!"* followed by the sound of bows clattering on the ground and longswords being drawn with very deft speed as armored boots clatter forward a little.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T23:* Branwyn, you are currently in a box of death! You need to get out of this thing. Two women surprised the group, getting a good hit on one of your members. You are in the back, mashed together with Telgarana, and there is nowhere to go in this box that wouldn't be squeezing. Meanwhile, the female archers-turned-swordswoman have blocked the narrow exit out of the lift.*Spoiler: ALCON: Squeezing*
Show

*Squeezing*
In some cases, you may have to squeeze into or through an area that  isnt as wide as the space you take up. You can squeeze through or into a  space that is at least half as wide as your normal space. Each move  into or through a narrow space counts as if it were 2 squares, and while  squeezed in a narrow space, you take a 4 penalty on attack rolls and a 4 penalty to AC.

When a Large creature (which normally takes up 4 squares) squeezes  into a space thats 1 square wide, the creatures miniature figure  occupies 2 squares, centered on the line between the 2 squares. For a  bigger creature, center the creature likewise in the area it squeezes  into.

 A creature can squeeze past a creature while moving but it cant end its movement in an occupied square.

 To squeeze through or into a space less than half your spaces width, you must use the Escape Artist skill. You cant attack while using Escape Artist to squeeze through or into a narrow space, you take a 4 penalty to AC, and you lose any Dexterity bonus to AC.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Branwyn: 23. 
Telgarana: 22.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 21. Bow in hand. 
Lucius: 20. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Harsk: 19. 
Iluvar: 18. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 55 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 55 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 17.
Lurk: 16.
Gray Maiden (Red): 15. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield not readied. Bow on ground. 19 arrows.
Vivino: 14.
Gray Maiden (Blue): 7. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield not readied. Bow on ground. 19:20 arrows.
Allen: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Branwyn glances at Lurk, *"Give me some recon, buddy... "* motioning  for Lurk to get above it all for some vision, while he makes a nimble  attempt to slip out of the cage, sliding through everyone's legs, but unable to shove Lurk out of the way from his protected place in the corner. What was a function of wriggliness becomes springiness asthe most outstanding display of congested-area acrobatics has likely ever see in their life is conducted when he wriggles out the legs of his friends and then brilliant gets past the two, ironclad palookas.

*R1T22:* Telgarana, you are no longer squeezing in your current square (though Lurk is still in the corner). You will not be able to easily move through the other squares of the lift (no "allied movement" because it's too congested), and you can't end your turn there. And just outside the lift are two woman _supposedly_ blocking exit but for the likes of the incredibly sinuous and agile tengu. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Branwyn: 23. 
Telgarana: 22.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 21. Bow in hand. 
Lucius: 20. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Harsk: 19. 
Iluvar: 18. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 55 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 55 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 17.
Lurk: 16.
Gray Maiden (Red): 15. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield not readied. Bow on ground. 19 arrows.
Vivino: 14.
Gray Maiden (Blue): 7. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield not readied. Bow on ground. 19:20 arrows.
Allen: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* In a blur, Telgarana's sword is unsheathed. She casts a spell and ..... for some reason the spell fails! She had something clever she was going to say, but swallows it when she realizes that it doesn't make sense now.

*R1T21:* Adelaide, your bow is in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Branwyn: 23. 
Telgarana: 22. Sword in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 21. Bow in hand. 
Lucius: 20. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Harsk: 19. 
Iluvar: 18. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 55 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 55 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 17.
Lurk: 16.
Gray Maiden (Red): 15. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield not readied. Bow on ground. 19 arrows.
Vivino: 14.
Gray Maiden (Blue): 7. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield not readied. Bow on ground. 19:20 arrows.
Allen: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Adelaide sees Branwyn nimbly slip out of the elevator. *"Too tight, gotta make some room."* 

Branwyn taught a Master Class on high-grade acrobatics and moving through threatened areas under the worst conditions.

Adelaide teaches a Master Class on what Not to Do in the same situation. It is a rough attempt. Red cuts Adelaide's left knee with a two-handed draw cut with her masterwork longsword for *8*. Blue hits her with a heavy chop to the left shoulder for *18*, nearly knocking her back, and only the press of bodies behind Adelaide keep her on her feet. Reeling from the failed attempt, Adelaide does little more than plant herself more carefully.

*R1T20:* Lucius, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Branwyn: 23. 
Telgarana: 22. Sword in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 21. Bow in hand. 
Lucius: 20. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Harsk: 19. 
Iluvar: 18. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 55 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 55 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 17.
Lurk: 16.
Gray Maiden (Red): 15. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield not readied. Bow on ground. 19 arrows.
Vivino: 14.
Gray Maiden (Blue): 7. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield not readied. Bow on ground. 19:20 arrows.
Allen: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Lucius holds out his hand and speaks in a loud authoritative voice (though his other hand glows briefly as he holds it to his chest. *"STOP! Stay your hands, we have come to deal  with undead and the one who controls them. As you are neither, than this  battle is pointless. No more blood must be spilled between us. At  current we can stop now and both sides can live, but should you choose  to continue know the full force of a paladin to the Inheritor will bear  down upon you!"*

Lucius stands firm and keeps his gaze fixed on them to see their response. 

*R1T19:* Harsk, delays to see the response of the armored women, though he does give this very uncomfortable grunt (claustrophobic dwarf?), respecting Lucius' attempt.

*R1T18:* Lucius, what do you do? Do you respect Lucius' desire to parley? He seemed _incredibly_ persuasive to you.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Branwyn: 23. 
Telgarana: 22. Sword in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 21. Bow in hand. 
Lucius: 20. BURNED Touch of Glory on current Diplomacy attempt (*31*). Use SUICIDAL to keep an ally from being attacked.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Harsk: 19. 
Iluvar: 18. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 55 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 55 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 17.
Lurk: 16.
Gray Maiden (Red): 15. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield not readied. Bow on ground. 19 arrows.
Vivino: 14.
Gray Maiden (Blue): 7. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield not readied. Bow on ground. 19:20 arrows.
Allen: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Iluvar delays, but is readied in case they take offensive action ...

*R1T17:* A door opens to the north. There is a man standing that most in the elevator cannot quite see. But, for when/if you can .... it is a man in his earlies who may or may not be at or past the door of middle-age, and with care-worn lines around his eyes. He is of average height and slender build (5' 9", 155 lbs.), obviously Chelaxian in descent, with brown hair and brown eyes.  *"Everybody stand down. Ladies, pick up your bows and go back to your post. Yes, they shouldn't be down here, and plenty of things were in place so that the average citizen could not make their way down here. But this is a facility studying that which is wreaking havoc above.  C'mon, ladies, the queen entrusted you to follow my orders as you would herself. Don't side-eye the tengu, take up your post. I take responsibility for them."*

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Branwyn: 23. 
Telgarana: 22. Sword in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Adelaide: 21. Bow in hand. 
Lucius: 20. BURNED Touch of Glory on current Diplomacy attempt (*31*). Use SUICIDAL to keep an ally from being attacked.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Harsk: 19. 
Iluvar: 18. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 55 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 55 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 17.
Lurk: 16.
Gray Maiden (Red): 15. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield not readied. Bow on ground. 19 arrows.
Vivino: 14.
Gray Maiden (Blue): 7. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield not readied. Bow on ground. 19:20 arrows.
Allen: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Doctor, this is a  temple of Urgathoa. Are you in league with the followers here or  perhaps even one of them? And is the Queen aware that you are operating  from their temple?"*, Iluvar queries accusingly. 

*"Me? Oh, no. I am definitely  not an Urgathoan. However, our radiant Queen Ileosa Arabasti - a  teenager who has no training in understanding the minutiae of what it  takes to run a successful kingdom, has conferred upon me the authority  necessary to do whatever it takes to stop the real scourge to this  city."*

Iluvar, doesn't sense a lie, but  definitely senses a major evasion. It seems to be enough that the  hair-footed monk's senese of righteousness (given his world-view) is  tripped off. He steps forward and goes to touch Dr. Davaulus. For his part, the man seems surprised but it blessed by some damnable sixth sense that has him ducking just barely out of the way.

At the same time, a scythe-wielding skeleton on the door seems to come out just long enough to slash at Iluvar, who in turn just barely blocks it. The scythe-wielding skeleton returns to just being a part of the relief on the door again.

For his part, Iluvar may have gotten the jump on the doctor, but wasn't actually surprised. He calls to the Gray Maidens. *"This group has just committed treason against your queen's loyal subject. Death to the traitors!"*

He then shuts the door in Iluvar's face.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T29:* *"Everyone get ready for a burst of speed,"* Harsk warns. He concentrates, and all of the heroes EXCEPT Allen and Lurk feel the world allow them slow to a crawl. He then takes out his heavy crossbow and then zooms to the south.

*R1T26:* Telgarana, your sword never went back in its scabbard. You feel boosted in speed. What do you do?*Spoiler: Haste*
Show

You get +30' to all speeds, and one additional attack in a FAA sequence. DO NOT ADD THE OTHER BONUSES TO YOUR SHEET. I add in all bonuses not on your sheet already.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29.
Telgarana: 26. Sword in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Vivino: 23.
Branwyn: 21. 
Adelaide: 21. Bow in hand. 
Lurk: 21.
Lucius: 20. Use SUICIDAL to keep an ally from being attacked.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Gray Maiden (Blue): 20. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows.
Iluvar: 17. Touch of repose active on his hand.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12.
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 6. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26:* As Telgarana whips out her katana, the scarlet runes on the blade flare  to life. She circles around the lower part of the room and closes to  strike one of the swordswomen. She does a picture-perfect draw cut to the back of the helmet where the head meets the neck, cutting the light muscles of the trap muscle's connection point for *24 + 2 STR*, disabling her, though she barely stands.

*R1T23:* Vivino, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Vivino: 23.
Branwyn: 21. 
Adelaide: 21. Bow in hand. 
Lurk: 21.
Lucius: 20. Use SUICIDAL to keep an ally from being attacked.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Gray Maiden (Blue): 20. (0:24; 12:14 STR). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows.
Iluvar: 17. Touch of repose active on his hand.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12.
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 6. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Vivino slides over.  He begins to smile at the maidens, arteries pulse,  and the smile grows.  His jaw grows and new teeth fill in.  As the cold  anger spreads through his body, his fingers lengthen and pierce through  his gloves revealing long and razor sharp claws.

He lets out a brief howl of rage and proceeded to claw and bite in a blur aiming for every vital area of the maiden. By the time he is done, she is separated ins several places ... a now, metal-shelled series of meat blobs and blood slick on the floor. Blood spray goes *everywhere*. Some of it even gets into Adelaide's open, unbelieving mouth (it really is a bad day for her). 

*R1T21:* Branwyn, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Adelaide: 20. Bow in hand. 
Lurk: 19.
Lucius: 18. Use SUICIDAL to keep an ally from being attacked.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Gray Maiden (Blue): 17. (0:24; 12:14 STR). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows.
Iluvar: 16. Touch of repose active on his hand.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12.
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 6. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Branwyn looks for a way out of the fray immediately, and heads for it -  dashing to the nearest hiding spot. Death by sword is very low on his  list of things to do today. 
Flicking his fingers in a walking gesture, he summons a darting  duplicate to run in front of the nearest maiden, while he turns and runs  to the nearest hiding spot, or at least a place of reasonable cover,  where he can plan his next move to stay alive.  He thought he saw .... something .... to the south, so he goes back and hides in the lift, the doors not nearly as wide as the cabin itself. Meanwhile, a brief duplicate of himself appears and the Gray Maiden .... doesn't slash at it. Branwyn is hiding, so he isn't looking at her (helmed face) to determine what or why, and even if she didn't strike at it, hopefully it was enough of a distraction.

*R1T20:* Adelaide, for all things great and small this has been a lousy day for you. In addition to hot, sticky blood sprayed all over, you feel something odd nestling in the bunch of your hair. You tilt your head enough and a finger wrapped in the remains of a gauntlet clatter to the floor. In addition, you think you see just the faintest edge of _something_ moving in the room to the south, but you don't know what. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Adelaide: 20. Bow in hand. 
Lurk: 19.
Lucius: 18. Use SUICIDAL to keep an ally from being attacked.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. Touch of glory (on self) for 1 hour.
Iluvar: 16. Touch of repose active on his hand.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12.
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 6. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Wiping her bloody hand on her coat with a look of disgust on her face, Adelaide takes a 5-foot step to the east and draws her bow. As she nocks an arrow and takes aim at the Gray Maiden she says, *"Something's moving in the room to the south,"* and lets the arrow fly, only to have the arrow bounce off of the Maiden's armor.

*R1T19:* Lurk hops into the lift .... within reach of Branwyn, but at the opposite corner.

*R1T18:* Lucius, what do you do?

Iluvar on deck, Dr. Davaulus in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Adelaide: 20. Bow in hand. ST vs. Gray Maiden.
Lurk: 19.
Lucius: 18. Use SUICIDAL to keep an ally from being attacked.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Iluvar: 16. Touch of repose active on his hand.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12.
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 6. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* A disappointed sigh can be heard from Lucius as he points his hand  towards the standing Gray Maiden. He speaks in a sincere tone. *"Please do not resist, if you surrender now I can assure you will be given a proper trial."*

His Hand glows as he casts his spell on the Maiden. Her stance immediately becomes rigid and unmoving. Lucius steps over to her, and draws his silk rope out of his pack.

*R1T16:* Lucius, what do you do? Dr. Davaulus had shut the door on you, and then you were attacked by the sculpture on the door. Mind you, the sculpture on the door seems to have immediately returned to being a sculpture on the door rather than a seemingly continued combatant.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Adelaide: 20. Bow in hand. ST vs. Gray Maiden.
Lurk: 19.
Lucius: 18. Use SUICIDAL to keep an ally from being attacked.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Iluvar: 16. Touch of repose active on his hand.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12.
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 6. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Iluvar takes note of the skeleton figure. He can't quite figure out the story with the skeleton, but it seems more of a function of a door, than a bizarre creature hiding in it, so probably either a spell effect or a magical trap of some sort. He has no way to know if he can safely interact with the door, but when it attacked it was a function of proximity - he hadn't tried the door. So, Iluvar figures that either he will get or not due to proximity, and opens the door to see the doctor there. Iluvar calls on Pharasma to protect him in his fane of the Enemy. He touches Dr. Davaulus' hip, staggering him, the touch of repose doing its work.

*R1T12:* Quick than Iluvar can react with a strike, the doctor - despite being staggered - moves away from Pharasma's living servant, heading to the east.

*R1T6:* Allen, what do you do? Iluvar opened the door to the north and the doctor was there before moving away. You remember the room to the north is the indoctrination room for the Queen's Physicians. Unlike everyone else, you are not hasted.

Gray Maiden on deck, Harsk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Adelaide: 20. Bow in hand. ST vs. Gray Maiden.
Lurk: 19.
Lucius: 18. Use SUICIDAL to keep an ally from being attacked.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Iluvar: 16. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. STAGGERED til R2T16!!!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 6. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Allen focuses for a moment, making sure his power is properly allocated,  and then holds up his hand, launching a small precise beam of fire from  his hand towards one of the standing enemies. He looks past Iluvar to the NE to see Dr. Davaulus _just_ left his LOS. He then looks to the front of the double doors. He doesn't register that the Gray Maiden is held. He doesn't even seem to be checked into what it is Iluvar was doing and what he was about to do, he just lets loose with a beam of fire that - "luckily" for the paladin's intention - misses the Gray Maiden to hit the wall behind her. Probably because Allen had to aim around Vivino's big, floppy _capellano romano_. 

*R1T5:* The Gray Maiden is still held.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T29:* *"Creepy guys to the south!"* Harsk calls. *"Tie up that lass, and don't let the doctor escape!"*

He then drops his crossbow while charging to the south as he gets out his battleaxe. His wordless dwarven warcry seems to be overpowered once he gets in the room by the sound of some type of animal roar! There is the sound of impact of axe hewing flesh twice and the sound of a dropping body, maybe some type of sizzling noise.

*R2T26:* Telgarana, what do you do?

Vivino on deck (raging) on deck, Branwyn (hiding) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Charging. RS.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 35 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. Hiding in the lift.
Adelaide: 20. Bow in hand. ST vs. Gray Maiden.
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift.
Lucius: 18. Use SUICIDAL to keep an ally from being attacked.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Iluvar: 16. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. STAGGERED til R2T16!!!
Zombie (brown):  11. (22:22).
Zombie (purple):  10. (22:22).
Zombie (blue):  7. (22:22).
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T26:* Telgarana runs up to where she can see Harsk and notes that he is engaged by three Queen's Physicians, but their clothes are rotted and the skin that is visible is ruined. To leave room for others she has to move past Harsk ... and danger ... to get into the room. Three powerful fists hit against her armor, though one actually does punch hard enough to hurt Telly for *2 lethal + 5 NL*.  She steps past Harsk onto a curious, carbon-scored grease spot that has the odd bone here or there. In trying to keep Harsk from being flanked (like she was coming through the door, she cuts across the face, jaw, and head of one of these creepy guys (blue) for *21*. Half of the head slides off at a diagonal, and yet the other half includes an eye that blinks in trying to figure whether or not to keep fighting .... it does not yet fall.

*R2T23:* Vivino, you are currently raging. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck (action defined), Adelaide in the whole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Charging. RS.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. Hiding in the lift.
Adelaide: 20. Bow in hand. ST vs. Gray Maiden.
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift.
Lucius: 18. Use SUICIDAL to keep an ally from being attacked.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Iluvar: 16. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. STAGGERED til R2T16!!!
Zombie (brown):  11. (22:22).
Zombie (purple):  10. (22:22).
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Vivino darts off through the north door.  *"Here Doctor, I just want ... to talk about surgical techniques,"* he growls as he moves into the room scanning for his prey. He sees the doctor near a door to the east. Vivino tries to tumble past the doctor but the doctor - rapier in hand - holds his ground. However, in the physical confrontation, Dr. Davaulus pricks himself with his rapier. Vivino attacks with his claw, scratching at the man's clothes to reveal a layer of extremely fine mail links that stopped the attack.

*R2T21:* Branwyn rushes up, realizing he doesn't have any rope himself, and takes the rope out of Lucius' hand.*Spoiler: Branwyn*
Show

Doesn't have any rope of his own. But Lucius had some. Still, movement and taking the rope takes up the turn.

*R1T20:* Adelaide, what do you do? Your bow is in hand, and the paralyzed Gray Maiden is studied. There seems to be a fight in the room to the south, and the doctor (with Vivino) following) ran into the room to the north.

Lurk on deck, Lucius in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Charging. RS.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. Hiding in the lift.
Adelaide: 20. Bow in hand. ST vs. Gray Maiden.
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift.
Lucius: 18. Use SUICIDAL to keep an ally from being attacked.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Iluvar: 16. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. STAGGERED til R2T16!!! BLEED 2!!!
Zombie (brown):  11. (22:22).
Zombie (purple):  10. (22:22).
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Adelaide sees that the situation in the room is pretty well in hand and rushes to follow vivino after the doctor. Adelaide shouts at the doctor, *"Stop! We want answers! We can do this the easy way, or the hard way."* 

Lurk delays, continuing to hide in the lift ...

*R2T18:* Lucius, what do you do? Branwyn took the rope from your hands, ostensibly for him to tie up the Gray Maiden, leaving you less tied up with drudgery.

Iluvar on deck, Dr. Davaulus in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Charging. RS.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. Hiding in the lift.
Adelaide: 20. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. READIED ACTION to shoot Dr. D w/ RS (attack 29, damage 16) if he attacks an ally or tries to flee.
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift. DELAYING!!!
Lucius: 18. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Iluvar: 16. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. STAGGERED til R2T16!!! BLEED 2!!!
Zombie (brown):  11. (22:22).
Zombie (purple):  10. (22:22).
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Lucius takes Harsks words into account and dashes after the Doctor, when  he enters the room he presents his holy symbol and shouts, *"Stand down now! That isn't a request, it's an order! If you resist than the Inheritors judgement will fall upon you!"*

His holy symbol glows with the power of divine magic. Meanwhile, for those in that room, it appears that Dr. Davaulus gets over whatever Iluvar had done to him.

*R2T16:* Iluvar, what do you do? 

Dr. Davaulus on deck, southern room occupants in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Charging. RS.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. Hiding in the lift.
Adelaide: 20. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. READIED ACTION to shoot Dr. D w/ RS (attack 29, damage 16) if he attacks an ally or tries to flee.
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift. DELAYING!!!
Lucius: 18. READIED to cast _holy smite_ on Dr. D if he does anything other than surrender (18 damage).
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Iluvar: 16. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!!
Zombie (brown):  11. (22:22).
Zombie (purple):  10. (22:22).
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Iluvar steps into the room, and then up and around the north side of the table in this room and does a quick leg hook to trip Dr. Davaulus!

*R2T12:* Dr. Davaulus takes *2 bleed*. He defensively casts a spell, one which Adelaide recognizes as an attack spell and she looses her arrow, hitting the doctor in the upper right arm for *18* and causing his spell to fizzle. Then, Lucius' spell goes off as he draws down holy power to smite his enemy for *18 + blinded*! The blast of holy power consumes the entire room. Adelaide, of virtuous heart, is unharmed. Unfortunately, though each honorable in their own ways, Iluvar and Vivino are not so spared as Iluvar barely resists for *4*, but Vivino is surprised by it and takes *9* (all soaked up by THP). 

The Dr. then tries to stand. Iluvar tries to give an uppercut to him as he tries to stand but the blow is blocked by the man's armor. Vivino meets with more success, doing *13* to Dr. D's left hand. Dr. Davaulus finally makes it onto his feet, and then steps into the little alcove by the shut door. As he stumbles away from him, Iluvar does a straight jab right to the Dr. Davaulus' nose for *4*.

*R2T11-10:* Meanwhile, in the room to the south .... brown swings wildly at Harsk. Purple's downward blow hits Harsk in his left knee for *7*.

*R2T6:* Allen, what do you do?

Gray Maiden (paralyzed) on deck, Harsk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Charging. RS.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. Defensive Stance. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. Hiding in the lift.
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift. DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! BLINDED til R3T13!!!
Zombie (brown):  11. (22:22).
Zombie (purple):  10. (22:22).
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* Allen changes gears. He had blindly fired at one enemy who had all but  been defeated, but now he's turning his attention towards the rest of  the party. He moves to the northern door, and from just outside the room  with the others, but seeing nothing because of an initial alcove, Allen has to check fire.

*R2T5:* The Gray Maiden is still paralyzed ...

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T29:* Harsk recovers from his charge, but maintains full power in his swings. He hits Brown in the head for *11*, but recovering his axe from the skull throws off the second attack. Then, Harsk instantaneously grows two incredibly large canines that he then uses to bite Brown in the head for another *9*, but Brown still stands.  The teeth retract, having the secondary effect of sort of clearing the gore off of his teeth. He looks to Telgarana. *"Yuck."*

*R3T26:* Telgarana, what do you do?

Vivino (raging, defensive stance) on deck, Branwyn (about to tie up the Gray Maiden) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. RS.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. Defensive Stance. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift. DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! BLINDED til R3T13!!!
Zombie (brown):  11. (2:22).
Zombie (purple):  10. (22:22).
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T26:* Telgarana charges up her blade. *"Reporting in for surgery!"* 

She steps up to the other person in a Queen's Physician outfit. The first shot should have had the man bleeding out as she deals 18. She knows she cut across the brachial artery and yet the man does not bleed. She slashes him again deep down on the right shoulder, and this time, the strange form of "death" occurs. The man sort of crumples down, bubbles, and becomes a black, greasy spot on the ground. But she's not done, enhanced as she is by the dwarf's magic, and she carefully aims her cut high so as not to catch Harsk ... and in doing so she cuts the head off the man's beakered face right at the nose and ears. The "skull cap" flies several feet behind Harsk as this one, too, seems to do a bubbling death. Nobody else is in this room.

Telgarana has the chance for a quick look at the room they're in...*Spoiler: Telgarana*
Show

A number of crates fill this room. A particularly large one has been dragged into the chambers center, around which stand four mismatched chairs and stools.

*R3T23:* Vivino, you are raging, but also in a defensive stance. The doctor appears to be blinded, and stands at a door. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck (action declared), Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. RS.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. Defensive Stance. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift. DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! BLINDED til R3T13!!!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). Longsword in hand. Shield readied. 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* Vivino eyes the blinded doctor...then he clumsily snaps he fingers off  to the left as a distraction and tries to tumble past, but in getting around the corner and looking into the alcove he sees that the door is shut and nowhere to end up. After a brief glance he swings at the doctor with a claw, hoping to grab him but misses wildly.

*R3T21:* Though the Gray Maiden still has sword in hand and shield readied, Branwyn knows the spell that has her held in thrall, and it is better to tie her down now and take the weapon away later. He wraps the rope around the Gray Maiden quickly yet carefully, tying her arms to her sides.

*R3T16:*Iluvar, in trying to circle around the corner to get past the doctor (unaware at the time that he couldn't, Vivino has unwittingly cut you off from a line of physical attack to the blinded doctor. What do you do?

Adelaide on deck, Lucius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. RS.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. Defensive Stance. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift. DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. 
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! BLINDED til R3T13!!!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Iluvar assesses the situation looking at the Doctor and surrounding area quickly. Iluvar shouts, *"The Doctor is cornered!"*

*R3T14:* Adelaide, what do you do? The doctor is currently studied.

Lucius on deck, Dr. Davaulus in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. RS.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. Defensive Stance. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift. DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. READIED to grapple Dr. Davaulus if he moves w/in Iluvar's reach.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! BLINDED til R3T13!!!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Adelaide steadies her footing, carefully watching how Vivino and Illuvar  are moving around the doctor. When there's an opening,  she looses an  arrow at the doctor. *"Dr. Davaulus you MUST yield!"* 

The arrow skips along the top of his head, cutting the scalp and parting his hair some for *21*. The pain must have been something, because no sooner does he get hit than he seems to be able to have cleared his vision.

*R3T13:* Lucius, what do you do?

Dr. Davaulus on deck, Allen in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. RS.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. Defensive Stance. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift. DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. READIED to grapple Dr. Davaulus if he moves w/in Iluvar's reach.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! 
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Noticing his companions around the doctor Lucius holds his holy symbol tightly, casting a spell and focusing on the doctor. *"You will not escape this place easily, now HALT!"*

Lucius than moves as close as he can towards the doctor. 

*R3T12:* The doctor takes *2 bleed*. He opens the door behind him. Then, using a brilliant acrobatic maneuver, he ducks away from Vivino and into the room to the east, where there are a lot of Queen's Physicians standing and waiting. He looks to them, pointing to the heroes to the west and shouts, *"Kill them!"*

*R3T11-7:* A Queen's Physican (blue) moves up to Vivino. But the QP moves strangely, as if wildly drugged or something. Another Queen's Physical (yellow) steps over behind that one.

*R3T6:* Allen, you already didn't see Dr. Davaulus, but now his voice sounds more distant than before. What do you do?

Gray Maiden on deck (paralyzed, tied up) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. RS.
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. Defensive Stance. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (22:22).
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift. DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. READIED to grapple Dr. Davaulus if he moves w/in Iluvar's reach.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Zombie (Pink): 15. (22:22).
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! 
Zombie (Blue): 11. (22:22).
Zombie (Red): 7. (22:22).
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Purple): 4. (22:22).
Zombie (Green): 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T6:* Allen will head further into the room, looking for where the Dr is  retreating to. If he can tell where he is, Allen will move in that  direction, but he will not enter the next room where the enemy appears  to have fled. Once he's got a good space, he'll ready himself to fire on  any hostile that enters the room. He finds he doesn't have to ready, though, as a Queen's Physician has already entered. Allen lets loose with another powerful gout of flame, but he is so nervous about hitting friendlies that he torches the ceiling instead.

*R3T5-2:*  The Gray Maiden (tied) still seems to be paralyzed. There's a lot of commotion in the room to the east as more Queen's Physicans - all with something seemingly wrong with them in the way they move - pack behind the lead that is facing off against Vivino.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T29:* Harsk nods to Telgarana, "Nice bladework," before heading out to the central chamber and picking up his crossbow.

*R4T26:* Telgarana, what do you do? You're all alone in this room now.  And the sounds of battle have moved well away from the next room you were in previously (the central chamber leading to the lift).

Vivino on deck (raging), Branwyn in the hole, Lurk delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. Defensive Stance. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (22:22).
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift. DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. READIED to grapple Dr. Davaulus if he moves w/in Iluvar's reach.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Zombie (Pink): 15. (22:22).
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! 
Zombie (Blue): 11. (22:22).
Zombie (Red): 7. (22:22).
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Purple): 4. (22:22).
Zombie (Green): 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T26:* Telgarana grimly acknowledges Harsk's praise. She wonders a bit about  these strangely combusting foes but other things command her attention. The strong smell of death that wafts up from the scorched areas of where those bodies are gives her a clue.

Since it sounds like there are  sounds of battle still going on elsewhere, she darts forward into the northern room, taking a "long way" around a table to make sure that if Iluvar should fall - if the enemy causes a breach - he isn't alone on that side of the table. She sees several Queen's Physicians moving like those in the room to the south, so it is likely that they have the same "ailment" as the ones she just fought. She gets up close enough where she could feasibly attack, but around a corner it might be a little difficult.

*R4T23:*  Vivino, you are in defensive stance, raging, and "holding the breach." Of course, that means that all allies have to deal with a big lummox (you) in the way of their attacks getting through as well. Still, if you are comfortable in a breach-fighting position it's tactically sound. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Lurk delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. Defensive Stance. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (22:22).
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift. DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. READIED to grapple Dr. Davaulus if he moves w/in Iluvar's reach.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Zombie (Pink): 15. (22:22).
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! 
Zombie (Blue): 11. (22:22).
Zombie (Red): 7. (22:22).
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Purple): 4. (22:22).
Zombie (Green): 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* *"He is getting away!  I will try to create some space for you all.  But  if you are able to get past these things quickly then do so and go slow  down that Doctor,"* Vivino growls out to his companions.  He turns back to the Queen's Physician in his way and does a powerful slash across the chest for 13, and with the other claw tears off the man's right hand. The whole body seems to crumple and turn into a dust, leaving rumpled clothing behind! That is bizarre, but Vivino doesn't process it. In fact, it helps out, as a body makes footing difficult and now it is easy for him to simply step forward and slam the next Queen's Physician in the head for 14, and he finally bites the thing in the arm and worries it back and forth until it, too, does that weird crumpling to gory dust.

Meanwhile, Vivino gags and coughs, realizing that he was NOT biting into warm, blood-bearing flesh! He was biting into death!

*R4T21:* Branwyn, you are back in the first room. Harsk is to the south and heading north towards you, likely to go past to join with the others. You tied up the still-paralyzed Gray Maiden. She has her sword and shield in hand, but her arms are tied to her sides. The double doors to the east are closed, and everyone else headed into the room to the north. What do you do? Lurk is also still delaying, hiding in the lift.

Queen's Physician (brown) on deck, Iluvar in the hole, Lurk delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (22:22).
Lurk: 19. Hiding in the lift. DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. READIED to grapple Dr. Davaulus if he moves w/in Iluvar's reach.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Zombie (Pink): 15. (22:22).
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! 
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Purple): 4. (22:22).
Zombie (Green): 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (6).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21-20:* Motioning for Lurk to follow him (which includes an empathetic prod since they can't see each other), Branwyn takes off towards the doctor, drawing a handful of shuriken from his belt. He moves as quickly as he can to get into range to throw. He gets past everyone, Vivino as well even, right to a wall of Queen's Physicans, and he lets loose with a shuriken at the doctor on the other side of the room. As he does so, two of the Queen's Physican's slam Branwyn - left elbow for *7*, and upside the head for *10*. Meanwhile, the shuriken sails well off target. Lurk flies out of the lift, past everyone else, and is at Branwyn's back and shoulder.

*R4T19:* Queen's Physician (Brown) clambers on the bed, looking down at Branwyn and Lurk.

*R4T16:* Iluvar, your readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Pink on deck, Adelaide in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Lurk: 20. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (22:22).
Iluvar: 16. READIED to grapple Dr. Davaulus if he moves w/in Iluvar's reach.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Zombie (Pink): 15. (22:22).
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! 
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Purple): 4. (22:22).
Zombie (Green): 3. (22:22).
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22).

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (6).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Iluvar heeds Vivino's advice and presses the attack. "*Watch you heads, going in!*", he announces while mentally calling on the Lady of Graves to protect her servant. He rushes into the room, sees a bed hops up on it, blocking attacks from all of the Queen's Physicians. He jumps from bed to bed, to the floor, and past a locker to then trip the Doctor yet again!*Spoiler: Iluvar*
Show

All of the Queen's Physician's register as undead.

*R4T15:* Pink swings twice .. once when Iluvar was getting into position, and then after the trip.

*R4T14:* Adelaide, what do you do?

Lucius on deck, Dr. Davaulus in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Lurk: 20. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (22:22). AOO used.
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Zombie (Pink): 15. (22:22).
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! 
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Purple): 4. (22:22). AOO used.
Zombie (Green): 3. (22:22). AOO used.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22). AOO used.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (6).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* Iluvar shouts, "*They are undead*!" 

Adelaide moves into position, focuses her aim, and begins chanting as  she nocks two arrows and pulls back the string of her bow. The runes on  the limbs of her bow glow as they're infused with magical energy. When  she finishes the brief incantation she unleashes a volley of arrows at  the Queen's Physicians. The first doubleshot hits Purple in the chest enough to destroy it! Definitely not what woul have been expected of a living creature as it combusts into embers and ash and becomes a grease spot on the floor.

*"Explains the taste!"* responds Vivino to Iluvar.

*"The ......taste?"* Adelaide asks disgustedly as she looses an arrow into Pink's chest for *12 mod*, and having seen the effect of her first target being destroyed. *"Never mind, I don't want to know!"*

A final shot to Pink's neck for *11 mod* is enough to destroy that one as well.

*R4T13:* Lucius, what do you do?

Dr. Davaulus on deck, Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Lurk: 20. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (22:22). AOO used.
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! 
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Green): 3. (22:22). AOO used.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (22:22). AOO used.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (8).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* Hearing that the foes are undead Lucius walks in confidently. *"That makes this a whole lot simpler; these foes no longer pose a threat."*

Holy symbol in one hand he holds out another pointed towards any remaining undead, *"Poor lost souls, come towards Iomedaes light so you may find rest."* 

All three of the remaining "Queen's Physicians" in here take *20 positive energy*, though they are all still standing.

*R4T12:* Doctor Davaulus takes *2 bleed*. The doctor defensively casts a spell, and then disappears from view.

*R4T6:* Allen, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Lurk: 20. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (2:22). AOO used.
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Green): 3. (2:22). AOO used.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (2:22). AOO used.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (8).

----------


## lostsole31

*"What was that?"* Vivino growls in confusion.*

R4T6:* Allen follows after Lucius, stopping inside the door to find that he has to keep going to not jam up his allies. He jumps up on a bed that is next to him. The good news is that the QP-dolls had been focused on someone else and didn't attack Allen. The bad news is that to get to this point, Allen no longer has the breath to attack as well.

*R4T3-2:* Green swings a fist at Lucius, its knuckles barely being deflected by holy protection. Yellow swings at Branwyn and misses.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T29:* Harsk - battleaxe in one hand, heavy crossbow (unloaded) in the other - zooms into the indoctrination room, and then keeps going into the room that had the mess of former QPs in it. Green and yellow both swing at him as he goes by, and he continues south to the doorway in this room that is more to the west.

*R5T26:* Telgarana, what do you do?

Vivino on deck, Branwyn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Lurk: 20. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (2:22). AOO used.
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Green): 3. (2:22). 
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (2:22). 

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (8).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T26:* *"Into the breach!"*  says Telgarana as wand  pops from her off hand sheath  a quick bit of casting and the momentary  outlines of a shield flash into being  as she shoves her way into the  room, black katana in one hand and wand in the other. All of the zombified QPs were busy with a dwarf doing the same thing a second earlier to bother with her.

*R5T23:* Vivino, you are currently raging. Only one enemy is in reach right now, and that one is behind a corner that might make it more difficult to hit. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Lurk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Lurk: 20. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (2:22). AOO used.
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Green): 3. (2:22). AOO used.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (2:22). AOO used.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (8).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T23:* *"Where did the doc go!?"* Vivino bellows in frustration.  *"What did he use to get away?!?"* 

Vivino surprises everyone by performing brilliant, deft gymnastics .... it seems the wide brim of his _capellano Romano_ catches air to keep him aloft a second longer than might be believed ... and gets into a position behind a Queen's Physician. Yellow spins around in response and even puts a hand up, but all it gets for its trouble is a powerful claw severing that hand and then smashing into its central palate. As Yellow starts to sizzle away, having been destroyed, Vivino stares at a bit of tongue and brain matter in his palm and dropping it before it sizzles as well.

*R5T21:* Branwyn, what do you do?

Lurk on deck, Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. 
Lurk: 20. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (2:22). AOO used.
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Green): 3. (2:22). AOO used.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (2:22). AOO used.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (9).

----------


## lostsole31

Having seen the Doctor disappear by some unknown means Lucius racks his brain trying to think of what to do when he yells out: *"Block the doorways!"*

*R5T21-2-:* Branwyn scans the area for a possible escape route that the doctor may  have taken, and pulls his wakizashi from its scabbard, a safe distance  from the deadly maidens. Lurk follows him.

*R5T19:* Brown shuffles off of the bed, but that was difficult for it and it does nothing else.

*R5T16:* Iluvar, what do you do?

Adelaide on deck, Lucius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand.
Lurk: 20. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (2:22). 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Green): 3. (2:22). AOO used.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (2:22). AOO used.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T16:* Iluvar states, "*I believe he is in**visible, most likely in his last position.*" 

Iluvar tries to step closer to the door, but is rebuffed by something, telling Iluvar where to target .... the spot where he was heading. Iluvar then looks like he is beginning a kata, his final kick a little bit wild as he nearly lost his balance.

*R5T**14:* Adelaide, Brown has just plopped down right into your target line. How kind of him. What do you do?

Lucius on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand.
Lurk: 20. 
Zombie (Brown): 19. (2:22). 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Green): 3. (2:22). AOO used.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (2:22). AOO used.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T**14:* Not one to brush off the kindness of strangers, Adelaide will shoot brown in the shoulder. Brown scorches away, having already been softened up by Lucius's PE-bomb earlier.
*
 "I'll cover the door back here!"* Adelaide shouts into the next room. 

*R5T13:* Lucius, what do you do?

Allen on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand.
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Green): 3. (2:22). AOO used.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (2:22). AOO used.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (10).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T13:* Lucius will step back towards the door he entered, he than clasps his hands together. *"Iomedae I beseech thee, send us a warrior to aid in finding this concealed foe."* 

*R5T12:* There are a couple drops of blood that appear on the ground SE of Iluvar.

*R5T6:* Allen, what do you do?

Green on deck, Yellow in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. 
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand.
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. Summoning a hound archon.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
Zombie (Green): 3. (2:22). AOO used.
Zombie (Yellow): 2. (2:22). AOO used.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (10).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T6:* Allen has watched the combat unfold, and knowing now that the doctor is  invisible, and having a good idea where he is, Allen will focus his  psionic energy in hopes of removing the magic he cast to hide himself. The air sparkles in multi-colored motes around Allen, but nothing happens.

*R5T3:* Green swings at Telgarana wildly as it spins around to face her.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T29:* Everyone in the room sees a momentary shift in Harsk's pigmentation on his hair, beard, and skin, that shifted to a tawny-and-green before shifting back against to his natural coloration. He puts his battleaxe away and then shoots at Green. The shot only goes in the upper right arm, but hits powerfully enough and with fire as to destroy Green, the last zombie in the room. He reloads his crossbow.

*R6T26:* Telgarana, what do you do?

Vivino on deck, Branwyn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand.
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. Summoning a hound archon.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T26:* Telgarana isn't going to ignore a possible sign from The Inheritor. *"Let us hope that the Crusader has you in her favor."* she says to Illuvar as she moves to just north of where the spot of blood appears. She swings with a vicious focus, but hits nothing but air.

*R6T23:* Vivino, you are currently raging. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Lurk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand.
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. Summoning a hound archon.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T23:* *"Here doctor, doctor, doctor . . .  I just want to give you a big ol' hug of appreciation"*   Vivino calls out to the doctor with a toothy smile that doesn't reach  his eyes.  He searches the area looking for the doctor while also  glancing to see if the door is open, which it is not.

*R6T21:* Branwyn, wakizashi in hand. What do you do?

Lurk on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. RAGING!!! 
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand.
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. Summoning a hound archon.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*"Doctor not invisible,"* Vivino says as he is finishing drinking a bottle.

*R6T21:* Branwyn doesn't think anyone could get away from a group that easily, using mundane methods... time to look for magic sources. Branywyn starts a minor incantation and concentrates on as much of the room as he can see. As expected, for right now, he is sensing magic in the area, and only time and concentration will bear out more information.

*R6T20:* Lurk lands on the corner of the bed by his master.

*R6T16:*  Iluvar, what do you do?

Adelaide on deck, Lucius in the hole (summoning forth a hound archon) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. RAGING!!! 
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. Arcane Accuracy until beginning next turn (+5 attack rolls).
Lucius: 13. Summoning a hound archon.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T16:* *"Everyone quiet. We need to hear him!"* Iluvar orders. He begins moving stealthily in hopes of finding the unseen, but he discovers nothing.

*R6T14:* Adelaide, your bow is in hand. Your arcane accuracy ends. Dr. Davaulus is still a studied target, but he is nowhere to be seen. What do you do?

Lucius (summoning) on deck, Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. RAGING!!! 
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. 
Lucius: 13. Summoning a hound archon.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T14:* Adelaide tiptoes to the south and closes the door, blocking access to the elevator. She'll listen to see if she can hear the doctors footsteps. 

*R6T13:* Lucius finishes his spell! Lucius, where will your hound archon land? What do you ask it to do? What do you do yourself?

Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. RAGING!!! 
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. 
Lucius: 13. Summoning a hound archon.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T13.1-.0:* A creature bearing Iomedae's symbol appears near Harsk. It is a humanoid but for a canine head and polished greatsword in hand. He begins speaking, but it is in a language that most of you likely do not know. Regardless, overlayed over that voice is one which each person in the room hears as if it were their "most native/ familiar" language, even to the dialect! *"Be not afraid, for I am Lahabiel, and freely serve the Inheritor's allies!"*

Lucius calls to him. *"My friend, I am in need of your extraordinary  sense of smell to find a necromancer who has fled. Can you find him? I  will be checking the lower rooms, as well I have exhausted all other  means to stop him."*

*"There are many smells here, including the smells of death destoyed. Is there anything with which I may narrow my search?"* he asks, and it seems he asks the entire room, not just the one that called him. 

Lucius places a hand on his sword and draws it while moving towards the  door Harsk is at, but he will not have time to get to get past Harsk and open the door.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He would end his turn in the same square, so that won't work.
Lahabiel looks out over the room. *"I do sense evil in this area, though. Pray that it is not any of your own auras."*

*R6T12:* No sooner does Lahabiel mention this dire news than the door to the west closes by itself, and there comes the sound of a key turning in a lock.

*"Evil has fled,"* says Lahabiel.

*R6T6:* Allen, what do you do?

Harsk on deck, Telgarana in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Lahabiel, Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. RAGING!!! 
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. 
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T6:* Allen growls to himself. *"Of course."* He looks to the others to see if one of them takes the lead. 

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T29:* Harsk thinks aloud to himself, possibly quoting something. *"I have become the mouth of the saber,"* and he steps out of the way to let Rithryn in, as he seemed to want to get where he was.

*R7T26:* Telgarana, what do you do? You have blade in one hand, wand in the other.

Vivino on deck, Branwyn (concentrating) in the hole, Allen delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Lahabiel, Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. RAGING!!! 
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. 
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.  DELAYING!!!
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T26:* Telgarana puts some arcane energy on her sword on the hopes that her next tactic will bring her closer to her enemy. She moves up and tries to shoulder the door off its hinges enough to be opened, but slams against the door so horribly that she ends up battering herself more than the door. Her wand is also not back in her pouch.*Spoiler: Telgarana* 
Show

I guess it doesn't matter who rolls for you, because I rolled a fumble and a failed Fort save. You are "battered", which will have a penalty on skill checks and saves until a Healer can tend to you for 10 minutes, or some as-yet-unknown (to you) time passes).

Also, you cannot "sheathe" weapons and wands on the move, only draw. There are actually _very few_ archetypes or feats out there that allow for quick-sheathing.

*R7T23:* Vivino, do you keep raging? What do you do?

Branwyn (concentrating) on deck, Lurk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Lahabiel, Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. RAGING!!! 
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. 
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.  DELAYING!!!
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T23:* *"The rooms might match up.  I'll see if he went this way."*  Vivino opens the door in front of him, seeing four egresses from the _creepy_ room he steps into, but having a sense of where he wants to go he continues to the double doors to the west, getting right up to them.

*R7T21:* Branwyn, you are concentrating on _detect magic_, having completed 1 round on the specific cone you are covering. Do you keep up concentration, given recent events, or do something else?

Lurk on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Lahabiel, Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. 
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.  DELAYING!!!
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T21-20:* Branwyn realizes from a key in tumbler that Adelaide surely wasn't the one to shut and lock the door, so he continues to concentrate, but follows Vivino out as best he can. The downside of moving is that his cone of view resets. As expected just with Vivino there, he senses magic, but he won't likely be able to lock down next round and will probably have to move then as well. Lurk flies along with her master.

*R7T16:* Iluvar, what do you do?

Adelaide on deck, Lahabiel in the whole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Lahabiel, Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC).
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. 
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.  DELAYING!!!
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T16:* Iluvar concentrates for a moment, looking in the direction he intends to move (west), and senses no evil emanations. Then heads through the door nearest  him to the south. Then will proceed to the west and gets right up to the closed western double doors with Iluvar.

*R7T14:* Adelaide, you heard the door to the east close, and keys on your side of the door jingle to engage the lock. You are at the southern door to this room, after having closed it. What do you do?

Lahabiel on deck, Lucius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Lahabiel, Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Concentration on _detect evil_.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Bow in hand. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. Remember PBS bonus. 
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.  DELAYING!!!
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T14:* Adelaide braces to defend the door. She casts a spell (with the requisite strong voice echoing through the room) and fades from view and draws her knife, ready to guard the door. 

*R7T13.1:*  Lahabiel looks to Lucius and says simply, *"Redirect me."*

*R7T13:* Lucius, what do you tell Lahabiel to do (he doesn't know the layout like you vaguely do)? What do you do?

Gray Maiden on deck, Harsk in the hole, Lahabiel/ Allen delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
HASTE til R8T29 (All, except Lahabiel, Allen & Lurk): 1 additional attack in FAA sequence. +30' all speeds. +1 bonus on attk rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC & Ref saves.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Concentration on _detect evil_.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1. DELAYING!!!
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. BLEED 2!!! _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.  DELAYING!!!
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T13:* Stepping up to the door Lucius prepares his sword. *"Lahabiel, I need you to clear the room of evil once I open the door.  The main foe we are looking for is a human, likely cloaked in evil  necromancy magic."*

Lucius strikes twice with great force against the door with his sword _Requiem_, tearing the door to shreds. What Lucius sickens him. Behind thick panes of glass, fragments and even whole bodies of the living dead line the walls and floor of this chamber. Their rotting faces sneer and broken fingers claw at each other as the shattered forms twitch in vain, their splintered appendages grasping hopelessly. Yet rather than some massive, nightmarish grave, this horror show seems instead to be a stomach-churning attempt at art.

*R7T12.9:* Lahabiel darts past Lucius and into the next room (where Vivino, Iluvar, and Branwyn are) and then takes a few seconds to sniff the air. *"The smell of death and sickness is strong to the south, but nearly overwhelming to the east!"*

It should be noted that is the every direction there is a door _except_ where Vivino and Iluvar are!  :Small Eek: 
*Spoiler: Adelaide*
Show

*R7T12:* Adelaide, you hear someone casting a spell somewhere on the eastern side of the room. It is a man's voice, and though you didn't see it cast, you recognize that it was _cure moderate wounds_.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

*Everyone, the _haste_ effect has now ended!

*R8T29:* Harsk appears to be momentarily struck by some type of spasm. He shakes it off and heads out the door to this apparent barracks to the room people are dumping towards, going right to the door to the east. *"Thanks, Holy Pup! And we'll cut each of 'em down!"* he roars. He opens one of the doors, and then much less enthusiastically says, *"Oh, crap."*

He turns his head to those in the lower room, *"We got a lotta walkers over here!"*

*R8T26:* Telgarana, the world around you returns to normal as you are now at "normal speed" and still feeling a little battered from her botched attempt to shoulder the door open. What do you do?

Vivino on deck, Branwyn on deck, Allen delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Concentration on _detect evil_.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.  DELAYING!!!
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T26:* Telgarana  steadies herself, dazedly saying, * "More?"* 

Arcane courses along her blade as she follows Harsk. The _haste_ effect is gone, and she's a little confused. Normally, dwarves are slower but steadier of foot than taller folk like herself. But she has to just barely hustle to be able to catch up behind him. As she sees what looks like a large room full of undead (and big vats, and horrible smells) beyond, she gives a low whistle, commenting *"I really should have studied fireball."*

*R8T23:* Vivino, the door opposite the one you're at now opened, and there are multiple enemies that way. And you are fatigued. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Lurk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Concentration on _detect evil_.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.  DELAYING!!!
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T23:* *"Keep that lot busy, Harsk! We can't let the  Doctor escape, and I believe that he went this way.  By the way, do you  see the Doctor in that next room?"* 

*"I see..."*

He opens the door he's at, then goes through. No sooner does he step to the other side than something on the door pops out - one of the skeleton figures with a scythe - and slashes at Vivino. A scythe slashes his left shoulder for *8 mod*. The southern door, which is still shut, does the same thing, slashing Vivino's lower back for *7 mod*. Vivino makes it to the northern door.  Meanwhile, both door traps expel a large amount of dust that fills all of this antechamber where the Gray Maiden and Vivino are.

Vivino had gasped from the pain of the double-scythe trap, and breathes  in the dust fully. The dust is some type of psychotropic which attacks  his sense of self.*Spoiler: Vivino*
Show

Your mind is weakened. You take a -2 penalty on all CHA-related ability and skill checks.

*R8T21:* Branwyn, you are currently concentrating on _detect magic_. What do you do?

Lurk on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. He must save each rd (Fort DC 15) through R12!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 1 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Concentration on _detect evil_.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Allen: 6.  DELAYING!!!
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. Save each rd (Fort DC 15) through R12!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T22:* Allen follows after his allies into the southern room. After some  thought, he heads towards the eastern door where the others are, and  takes in what he can see from behind the others. *"I  could create a wall of flames inside there, that's the widest range I  can manage, but I'm not sure how effective that might be."*

To his horror, he thinks he sees Kaul on the catwalk on there, just as Harsk finishes his statment. *".... dead people."*

*R8T21-20:* Concentrating past the doorway that he believes is the only exit,  Branwyn concentrates on detecting any sort of illusion magics -  specifically invisibility. which is in his own repertoire. For now, though, the best he gets this second round is that there are seventeen magical auras in his current cone of effect, with at least one aura of moderate aura. He would have to continue for another round of concentration to get more information, including aura type, strength, and pinpointing. With the new enemies on the other side of the eastern doors, Branwyn braces himself, but doesn't have time just yet to set up a defensive kata, trusting that Harsk, Telgarana, and Allen will screen him from danger. 

Lurk delays on her master's shoulder.

*R8T16:* Iluvar, _detect evil_ is still running, but was reset on your move. Do you concentrate for a new round 1? What do you do?

Adelaide on deck, Lucius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. He must save each rd (Fort DC 15) through R12!!!
Allen: 22.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. DELAYS!!!
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Concentration on _detect evil_.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. Save each rd (Fort DC 15) through R12!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T16:* "*Stay within sight of someone! Don't be alone!*" Iluvar advise as he moves directly east to engage the undead, easily tumbling past the one - two! - at the double doors to then come up to flank with Harsk.

*R8T14:* Unfortunately, that advice goes unheard and unheeded by the one who might need it most. Adelaide, you are invisible at the door inside a room all alone ... well, except for someone you can't see (be they invisible, or around the corner from the alcove you're in). You also haven't given yourself a chance to really notice your surroundings yet, either. What do you do?

Lucius on deck, Lahabiel in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. He must save each rd (Fort DC 15) through R12!!!
Allen: 22.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. DELAYS!!!
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. Save each rd (Fort DC 15) through R12!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T14:* Adelaide slows her breathing doing the best she can to not make a sound  and slowly starts to move forward. Bracing to prevent the doctor from  making it to the elevator.

*R8T13:* Lucius, what do you do? Do you respond to what Lahabiel last said to you? Do you retask him in any way?

Lahabiel on deck, Dr. Davaulus on deck (possibly) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. He must save each rd (Fort DC 15) through R12!!!
Allen: 22.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration).
Lurk: 20. DELAYS!!!
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lucius: 13. 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 13.1. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. HOLD PERSON in effect (DC 18) til R8T18!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. Save each rd (Fort DC 15) through R12!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (12).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T13:* Lucius looks to Lahabiel. "I go now to bring war upon undead and those making them," he says simply. "Lahabiel, open that door, and any that attack those you have seen as my allies, or that you know as undead, strike them down or aid as best you know."

Lucius then enters this central room, staying along the wall, getting to three of his companions. He calls upon Iomedae to aid himself and his allies in battle, touching Allen, Branwyn, Lurk, Telgarana, and himself.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He cast _communal protection from evil_ on all those that were touched.

*R8T12.9:* Lahabiel moves to the east and opens the other door so that the party may get a better look inside. There are two zombies - a male and a female - dressed in Urgathoan garb standing guard at the doorway.
*Spoiler: Adelaide*
Show

*R8T12:* Just out of Adelaide's likely reach and to the north, she hears the same voice casting another round of _cure moderate wounds_.

*R8T5:* In the entry hallway, where Vivino is, the spell that locked the Gray Maiden in place has finally ended. She falls over, and struggles against having been tied up (and now poisoned).

*End Round 8, Begin Round ...

R9T29:* Harsk is about to nod to Iluvar when it is obvious that his entire body is secondarily wracked by pain, and he seems to gain some mass ... not a lot ... but definitely enough to notice. He no longer seems to be a focused, trained warrior but something like an animal, and his canines grow out and down some as he gives some type of animalistic roar. He bites the man in front of him in the belly for *9*, and then his hands - now bearing claws - lets him swipe with the off-hand not wielding his crossbow. The claws aren't very long, but the strength behind it still is enough to do another *9*. With a fit of pique he drops his crossbow and destroys that zombie with the other claw. He then steps forward to Iluvar.*Spoiler: Iluvar*
Show

lluvar, you are looking - discouting height difference - almost directly into Harsk's eyes. His sapphire blue eyes have a pupil that are slitted like a feline's. Your sure his pupils were previously the large round type of a dwarf's.

*R9T26:* Telgarana, you recognize that Lucius gave you a warding against evil. Your sword is still amped, and you have a wand of shield in the other hand (but have yet to use it). What do you do?

Vivino on deck (must make another save vs. poison), Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in dropped (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Wand of shield_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 30 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. He must save each rd (Fort DC 15) through R12!!!
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. _Invisible_.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration). _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. DELAYS!!! 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. 
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): (28:28).
Brown Cultist (f): (28:28).

*WOUNDED ZOMBIES*
None.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (13).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T26:* Telgarana looks into the room east.  She dismisses the zombie at the  door seeing that it seems well covered.  Trusting to her protections she   moves to engage the more interesting target beyond. But that target a living human woman she sees as she gets closer, is quicker than the zombie that missed Telly as she passed, and a scythe catches the half-elven bladebound with a soft crit in her left upper arm for *6 mod*.

Getting into position and seething from the pain, Telly says, *"Hi there,l**et me make a pointed introduction."* 

Telly returns the favor with a soft crit to the woman's left foot for *26*, easily severing something as the woman's mouth gapes open in a pain too concentrated to even be able to scream more than a panting gasp.

*R9T23:* Vivino, meanwhile, roll another Fort save vs. poison. You are fatigued. What do you do?

Allen on deck, Branwyn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in dropped (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 25 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. He must save each rd (Fort DC 15) through R12!!!
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. _Invisible_.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration). _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. DELAYS!!! 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. 
* Arms tied to sides, but shield and longsword in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): (28:28).
Brown Cultist (f): (2:28).

*WOUNDED ZOMBIES*
None.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (13).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T23:* Vivino's rage and instinctive knowledge helps him fight off any further ravages of the poison that was affecting him.

*"For some reason they wanted to keep you alive. But you don't need this,"*  says Vivino to the tied up gray maiden as he steps over to her.   He then confiscates her longsword, ripping it from her tight grasp for she did not let it go easily and lets the sword clatter to the side. She had previously dropped her bow, but her heavy shield is in her grasp as well, despite her arms being tied to her sides. It took enough out of Vivino just to get the sword away from her, he doesn't have the time or energy in the split-second to either grab her shield from her. She is tied up and helpless, though, so he grabs her feet.*Spoiler: Vivino - Deconstructing the Actions*
Show

FA: 5' step.
SA: Disarm check to remove her sword. Though in general she is "helpless" she does have a grip on the sword, so a SA was still required to grab it from her.
MA: To grab an unattended "object" (her). It isn't a SA/Grapple because she is tied up/ helpless right now.

It was a weird series of actions for me to adjudicate.

*R9T22.1:* There is a laughter heard in the eastern room. A wild, capricious cackling of a female.  Allen feels a sense of dread, having heard this laughter before from when he was in Carowyn Manor, but the owner of that laughter escaped without ever being faced down. That laughter seems to segue into an extremely high-pitched screeching sound even as Telgarana gets hit in the side of the neck for *16 mod (+5 NL + 3 bleed)* with a cheap shot that disorients Telly. Meanwhile, that terrible screeching sound is positively frightful, its loud noise giving Lahabiel pause. Appearing on the central catwalk is a woman in a harlequin suit with a hand crossbow. With incredible deftness she reloads the hand crossbow, vaults off the catwalk and somewhere behind the vat to the south.

*R9T22:* Allen, you remember the laughter, even if from your vantage you didn't see her in the next room. It is Jolistina Susperio, who was responsbile for the hideous displays of undead at Carowyn Manor. You do think you might be able to see .... Kaul? Standing on the catwalk? But you're not sure. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Lurk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in dropped (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). 3 BLEED!!!
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! Holding onto Gray Maiden's feet.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Stealth 14.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration). _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. DELAYS!!! 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  SHAKEN til R10T22.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Grabbed by feet by Vivino.
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): (28:28).
Brown Cultist (f): (2:28).

*WOUNDED ZOMBIES*
None.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (13).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T22:* Allen takes a deep breath before speaking. *"I'm pretty sure I saw Kaul in there. Be careful, guys."* 

He moves closer to the door, hoping to get a better view in the room,  and launches some shots from his veil at the foes he can see here. Luckily, Telly had gotten the attention of Zombie Brown-Blue so she doesn't hit Allen as he makes his ranged attack. Which is also good, as she is undead and closest, she gets a face full. The first banelight misses as Allen is thrown off by the very short range, but on the second shot he adjusts brilliantly and blasts her head clear off with the blinding power of the sun!

*R9T21:* Branwyn, face it, any use your _detect magic_ spell might have been good for has since been woefully made obsolete by the current situation. What do you do?

Lurk on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in dropped (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). 3 BLEED!!!
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! Holding onto Gray Maiden's feet.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Stealth 14.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration). _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. DELAYS!!! 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  SHAKEN til R10T22.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Grabbed by feet by Vivino.
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): (28:28).
Brown Cultist (f): (2:28).

*WOUNDED ZOMBIES*
None.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (14).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T21:* Branwyn drops the detection and instead goes for the foe nearest one of  his colleagues, dodging around the side to flank with Telly, and taking a swing with his wakizashi. His blade doesn't even hit armor, though, as it is rebuffed by a deflection field. Lurk flies in, but stays on the other side of her master's body from the creepy cultist woman. 

*R9T16:* Zauberei, er, Iluvar,  :Small Big Grin:  what do you do?

Adelaide on deck, Lucius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in dropped (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). 3 BLEED!!!
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! Holding onto Gray Maiden's feet.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Stealth 14.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration). _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  SHAKEN til R10T22.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Grabbed by feet by Vivino.
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): (28:28).
Brown Cultist (f): (2:28).

*WOUNDED ZOMBIES*
None.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (14).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T16:* Iluvar warns his companions, *"Going to the catwalk."* 

He then seems to launch up in to the air, practically running on it, and moves towards the catwalk. As he comes over the railing of the catwalk, the two men there (both undead) swing at him. He blocks the northern and dodges the southern. Iluvar then gathers his faith and ki and does a two-finger atemi strike to the ginger-zombie's lower left arm to stagger it.

*R9T14:* Adelaide, what do you do?

Lucius on dek, Lahabiel in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in dropped (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). 3 BLEED!!!
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! Holding onto Gray Maiden's feet.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Stealth 14.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration). _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!!
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  SHAKEN til R10T22.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Grabbed by feet by Vivino.
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): (28:28).
Brown Cultist (f): (2:28).

*WOUNDED ZOMBIES*
None.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (14).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T14:* Adelaide holds her position trying decide what to do, she's not sure  where everyone else went off to, but said she'd guard the door so the  doctor couldn't get through. 

*R9T13:* Lucius, what do you do?

Lahabiel on deck, Enemies in the hole, Adelaide delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in dropped (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). 3 BLEED!!!
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! Holding onto Gray Maiden's feet.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Stealth 14.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration). _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! DELAYING ...
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  SHAKEN til R10T22.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Grabbed by feet by Vivino.
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): (28:28).
Brown Cultist (f): (2:28).

*WOUNDED ZOMBIES*
None.

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (14).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T13:* Lucius looks at Lahabiel. *"I am afraid that I may have been to naive,  this is a foe that I can't hold back against. Lahabiel, you have free  rein to slay at your discretion!"
*
Lucius moves as far into the room as he can to center himself as he presents his holy symbol. *"By the Inheritor's light, begone foul creatures!"* 

There is a WHOLE lot of sizzling going on, though none of the undead are destroyed outright. Five zombies get burned almost to destruction, and another three manage to resist a little, but still get whalloped.

*R9T12.9:* Lahabiel is still feeling a little off, but sees the great destruction wrought. He moves past Telly to face off against three burned zombies, and with his massive sword he wreaks the one least wounded to free the entrapped soul to its afterlife.
*Spoiler: Adelaide*
Show

You hear the key engage in the lock in the door to the east and the tumbler release.

*R9T10:* The Zombies attack, move, or otherwise react! Telly feels her armor getting slammed by one. Branwyn gets hit in the gut for *9*. One that looks like a white-haired half-elf goes to far and gets hit by Lahabiel's greatsword for 15, but it wasn't affected by Lucius' PE-bomb so isn't destroyed.

*R9T5:* The Gray Maiden, tied up and feet held, struggles futilely, possibly even hurting or messing herself up in the foolish attempt.

*R9T4-1:*  Several female Urgathoan cultists now act. Red moves north and east, and then bangs on a door that is accessed from the catwalk area. Green jumps down to the floor 10' below, and amazingly lands on her feet unharmed. It is not amazing in itself, as several members of the party could do that easily ... but rather she is wearing breastplate, doesn't seem to be acrobatic at all, and not even particularly agile....the Pallid Princess protects her own in her fane, it would seem. She steps over to a door and opens it. Blue cultist double-moves to get off the catwalks. Brown cultist steps back, and casts CLW on herself for *6 healing*.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T29:* Harsk picks up his crossbow from under Allen's feet, and then shoots at Brown cultist (the one that just healed herself) in the chest for *15 + 1 fire*, dropping her. He speed reloads his heavy crossbow. Nobody sees any vestiges of the natural weapons he had a few seconds earlier.

*R10T26:* Telgarana, what do you do?

Vivino on deck, Allen in the hole, Adelaide delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). 3 BLEED!!!
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! Holding onto Gray Maiden's feet.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Stealth 14.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration). _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! DELAYING ...
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  SHAKEN til R10T22.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Grabbed by feet by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (28:28).
 Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28).  DYING!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (15).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T26:* Telgarana, bleeding from the sniper (*3 bleed*) glances around her at the developing battle and she remarks,  *"This seems to be the trendy part of Not Quite Dead EnoughVille."* In response, the runes on her sword increase in their crimson brightness. Two liquid strikes and the wombie (wolf-zombie) is destroyed.

*R10T23:* Vivino, you are fatigued, holding onto a tied up Gray Maiden's feet. What do you do?

Allen in the hole, Adelaide delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). Black Blade Strike til R20T26. 3 BLEED!!!
* JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! Holding onto Gray Maiden's feet.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Stealth 14.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration). _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! DELAYING ...
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  SHAKEN til R10T22.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Grabbed by feet by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (28:28).
 Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28).  DYING!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (15). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T23:* *"Does anyone still want this Gray Maiden alive? Do answer me or she will meet her maker"* Vivino yells to make sure he is heard.

*R10T22.1:* *"How do you like my showcase in the last room?"* calls a woman's voice, mockingly, from behind the southern vat. *"My boo was kind enough to let me showcase my art!"*

*R10T22:* Allen, from where you are, you see zombie versions of Kaul and Phi on the catwalk. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Lurk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). Black Blade Strike til R20T26. 3 BLEED!!!
* JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! Holding onto Gray Maiden's feet.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Stealth 14.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Detect magic_, round 2 complete (concentration). _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in G13.
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! DELAYING ...
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  SHAKEN til R10T22.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Grabbed by feet by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (28:28).
 Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28).  DYING!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (15). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

Lucius shouts back to Vivino, *"YES!"*

Telgarana shouts back a reply to Vivino *"YES!"*

*R10T22:* Allen takes a deep breath, now having recognized two of his most powerful allies as zombies, he calls out to the others. *"That one there,"* He yells, pointing out Phi specifically [the token that looks like a Greek hoplite warrior], *"Is another fallen ally of mine. His very presence in combat inspired and empowered us."* 

He follows up his comments by attempting to launch another two bolts of light into the room. One hits and destroys "Phi" on the catwalks, but the other one misses Kaul.

*R10T21:* Branwyn, what do you do?

Lurk on deck ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). Black Blade Strike til R20T26. 3 BLEED!!!
* JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! Holding onto Gray Maiden's feet.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Stealth 14.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in G13.
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! DELAYING ...
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  SHAKEN til R10T22.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Grabbed by feet by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (28:28).
 Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28).  DYING!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (16). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T21-20:* Branwyn decides that this is too much action for his liking, and looks  for the shadows...but in order to do that, he'll need a distraction. Branwyn jumps northwards five feet from where he was standing (because Harsk and Lucius are both in his way blocking the rear), and casts _mirror image_, and now when people look at him they see quintuple. Lurk withdraws to fly to by her master, but on the opposite side of the closer zombies.

*R10T16:* Iluvar, you are being flanked by two badly damaged zombies. The elven sniper that was below you on the eastern side of the southern vat has disappeared. What do you do?

Lucius on deck, Lahabiel in the hole, Adelaide delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). Black Blade Strike til R20T26. 3 BLEED!!!
* JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! Holding onto Gray Maiden's feet.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Stealth 14.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! DELAYING ...
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  SHAKEN til R10T22.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Grabbed by feet by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (28:28).
 Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28).  DYING!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (16). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T16:* Iluvar goes in for the attack on the zombies around him. He catches the left elbow of the broad-shouldered ginger with his left hand, and with his right presses against the palm forcefully. The whole lower arm rips of and continues on to stab the zombie in the chest to destroy it. From that position he does a upwards back kick, his foot catching in and through the stomach and up into the heart of the lithe zombie (looks like he was a Druman), destroying him/it as well. Allen sees Burcin-zombie and Kaul-zombie get destroyed on the catwalk.

*R10T13:* Lucius, what do you do?

Lahabiel on deck, Adelaide delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). Black Blade Strike til R20T26. 3 BLEED!!!
* JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! Holding onto Gray Maiden's feet.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Stealth 14.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active!
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! DELAYING ...
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.  SHAKEN til R10T22.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Grabbed by feet by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (28:28).
 Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28).  DYING!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (16). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T13:* Lucius moves up to get as many undead within his channel as possible,  throwing caution to the wind at any strikes they may make and focuses  his deities holy wrath once more. Two swing at him as he goes to the center of the room and lets loose with another positive energy bomb, destroying several more zombies, including the destruction of a white-haired half-elven zombie woman (Dusana Essert, aka Zeta), that Allen probably never even got a chance to see (again).

*"Lahabiel, slay that woman! My companions focus on the non-undead, i'll handle them."* Lucius points at the last known position of the (elven) woman gloating about the garish, horrible display of evil. 

*R10T12.9:* Lahabiel has overcome his misplaced nervousness and anxiety and nods to Lucius. He swings his word at the zombie near him, but somehow misses. He moves away (the zombie in turn missing him) and turns south to look. *"I don't see her, but I smell her."*

*R10T12:* Adelaide, the eastern door opens without visible help for having done so. Do you come out of delay to do anything?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap tripped. Will not reset til R10T17. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). Black Blade Strike til R20T26. 3 BLEED!!!
* JNR _+3 keen_ til R11T26. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! Holding onto Gray Maiden's feet.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Stealth 14.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active!
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 14. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! DELAYING ...
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Grabbed by feet by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (28:28).
 Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28).  DYING!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (16). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T11:* Adelaide hearng the door open will begin to move to the east into the next room. 

*R10T10:* The few remaining zombies go. Red-Green steps forward and swings at Telly. Red-Purple steps forward and backhands Lucius in the hip for *8*. A zombie that was once an extremely beautiful woman staggers up to Iluvar on the catwalk. Red-Pink approaches Iluvar from the south, and now Iluvar is flanked by zombies (which is probably okay with him).

*R10T6-1:* Despite all odds, the Gray Maiden is overcome with adrenaline, stretching the rope and tearing it in places! She is no longer considered "tied/ immobilized" but "grappled." Red cultist, who had knocked on a door on this upper level, ignores Iluvar as he is covered by zombies, hustles east and then south along the far N-S catwalk. Blue cultist moves east along the southern wall to a door and opens up the door and shouts, *"Kill the Pure Ones!"*

Green cultist moves to the little platform of the eastern catwalk, dips her scythe into the vat, and then flicks bloodied goo at Iluvar (missing).

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T29:* Harsk shoots Red-Purple zombie, destroying it in flame. He steps in as he reloads, and then reloads ... using Branwyn's shoulder to steady his shot and then crit Red-Green and destroy that one, too, before reloading super-quickly again. *"If you give me a second,"* he says to Telgarana, *"I can cover that wound and stop your bleeding."*

*R11T26:* Telly suffers *3 bleed*. Telgarana, the enhanced magic and sharpness of your sword goes back to normal (lose the +3 keen). What do you do?

Vivino on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. Disoriented til R10T22.1 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Jolistina). Black Blade Strike til R20T26. 3 BLEED!!!
* _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active!
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! 
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. GRAPPLED by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (28:28).

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (22). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T26:* Telgarana replies to Harsk, * "Lets see if  this works first. I would still welcome your aid, though."* 

She sheathes _Jiyū no yoru_ and uses a wrist wand to pop out a different wand. A quick bit of concentration and saying the command word and she heals *3 (+ 3 NL)*. Not a lot, but it does have the added benefit of having stopped the bleeding.

*R11T23:* Vivino, your job just got harder, for now you are wrestling a Gray Maiden. Do you attempt to maintain the hold or let go? What do you wish to do? 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. Wand of CLW in hand. Blade sheathed.
* _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active!
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! 
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. GRAPPLED by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (28:28).

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (22). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T23:* Vivino grunts in frustration and looks to knock her out. He crouches down and quickly slides her legs past him so he can get a choke hold on her, pinning her, but the act of pinning her keeps his focus and he doesn't damage her any. 

*R11T22:* Allen, what do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Lurk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. Wand of CLW in hand. Blade sheathed.
* _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active!
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! 
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. PINNED by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (28:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (28:28).

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (22). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T22:* Allen will step into the room finally, giving himself a better view of  the insides, he refocuses his energy and launches a small beam of fire  into the nearest living foe, Blue Cultist that is at the door to the south, under the catwalks. Fire rolls forth from his body and into and out of his hand to hit her in the lower back for *17 fire*. She doesn't go down, but she does scream in pain.

*R11T21:* Branwyn, what do you do?

Lurk on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. Wand of CLW in hand. Blade sheathed.
* _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active!
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Using crane style. Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! 
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. PINNED by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (28:28).

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (22). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T21:* Branwyn is getting nervous about fighting toe-to-toe and begins to look  for a way out of the fray. A quick look around shows no fray, but there is one person who just opened a door that might want to fray things, so Branwyn darts over to conduct pre-emptive anti-fray measures. He pokes his wakizashi into the woman's left elbow where her breastplate doesn't protect for *8*. It wasn't enough to drop her. Worse, Lurk can't see well in this room, but there is something moving!

*R11T20:* Lurk flies forward to catch up to her master.

*R11T16:* Iluvar presses his attack, entering Crane Style. He makes a spin while getting into a standing crouch so that when he hits the once-beautiful woman, he strikes her in the stomach with incredible power and then snapping to standing crane with a crane hand strike to the center of her forehead, destroying her. He then spins the other way to put another crane-hand strike through that one's brain pan to destroy it as well. He then moves with ki-enhanded speed to jump across the catwalks. Green Cultist attacks weaky with her scythe, and Iluvar kicks her right hand for *7* as he goes by and lands next to her.

*R11T13:* Lucius, what do you do? You think you spy a zombie to the room to the south that Blue cultist had opened the door to.

Lahabiel on deck, Adelaide in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. Wand of CLW in hand. Blade sheathed.
* _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! 
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. PINNED by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (21:28). AOO used.

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (24). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T13:* Lucius waves his hand with his holy symbol in the air casting a spell, then looks to his summons. *"Lahabiel, we must find the doctor before he escapes. The others can handle the rest here."* 

Lucius then moves with great speed to the door to the east. As soon as he gets into that eastern room, just getting past the doorway. The reek of burning wax wafts through this morbid chamber, with several tall, misshapen candles being the apparent source. Workspaces strewn with tall beakers of foul-colored liquids, parchments covered in insidious symbols, and cages of whimpering rodents fill large alcoves in both the northern and southern walls. A pair of huge stone doors hang ajar to the east, revealing a long hallway leading further into the dark. At the rooms center stand four large, cylindrical glass vats, each filled with a bubbling emerald fluid that tints the chambers light a noxious green. Within each suspension floats a malformed abominationsomething part human, part angel, and part horsethings of half-formed muscle with dead, fleshless equine skulls. Three of the forms are motionless, but the fourth twitches now and then. 

Lucius also spots a cultist (Pink, the first male cultist he's seen) in here, standing amongst the cylindrical vats and holding his scythe.

*R11T12.9:* Not really having intel on the doctor, and thinking Lucius must have it, Lahabiel looks to the others to the west. *"I smelled the woman. She was here, but I don't smell her anymore."* He then takes off after Lucius, passes him, and gets into the room to the far east. He sees the twitching thing and the three other still ones, and says to Lucius. *"I know not what manner of devilry they are, but I recognize the Urgathoan for what he is."* He advances on the man with the scythe.

*R11T11:* Adelaide, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded).
Telgarana: 26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. Wand of CLW in hand. Blade sheathed.
* _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect).
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Invisible_ til R77T14!!! 
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. PINNED by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand. "Immobilized."
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28).
Green Cultist (f): 2. (21:28). AOO used.

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (24). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T11:* Adelaide will continue to move to the south and east and come to a stop in the space adjacent to Harsk and Allen. As she closes, she says, *"I've lost the doctor, he may still be in the room adjacent to us."* 

The thing is, once she tries to enter the area she tries to enter, she is blocked by something unseen! She reflexively slashes at the air and calls out, *"The Doctor is here!"*

Adelaide then appears.

*R11T10:* The zombies in the room to the south stir and begin moving out. Blue-Green steps past the cultist to the east under the catwalk, and Branwyn slashes at its head for *8*. But then three others come out that Branwyn can't react to, and since he is the closest living thing (the cultist seems to be either the controller or immune to them somehow), they encircle him. And just like that, Branwyn is now in a fray he hoped to defray when he flayed the cultist's skin with his pre-emptive defray flaying.

*R11T6:* Pink Cultist, in the far eastern room, smiles at the hound archon. He swings with his scythe. It comes just short of hitting across his chest, but then Lahabiel and Lucius realize the hideous truth. The archon was not the target. The big standing vat was. The scythe fractures the glass with a powerful blow, but seems to do little more than that. But that fracture begins to spiderweb.

*R11T5.5:* But what's inside gives that a big old help and the glass shatters from the inside out, noxious fluide spilling all over the culst and Lahabiel and flowing across the floor. It then stretches out to its full gaunt, 14' of height! It says something in a powerful voice, that everyone hears in their mind (or with their ears if they understand Infernal): _"I am Khu'gdoc the Plaguebringer! And I am ... FREEEE!!! I will reward the one who freed me with a quick and merciful death."_
*Spoiler: Vivino*
Show

You are actually too far to have received the telepathy, but you did hear a powerful voice well to the east speaking in an exultant voice, though you didn't understand the words.

*R11T5-2:* The Gray Maiden weakly tries to escape the pin, but not doing so, just deflates and stops moving.  *"I am done. I offer no more resistance,"* she says dejectedly to Vivino. 

Red cultist closes on Iluvar, throwing power into a blow that Iluvar easily deflects. Meanwhile, Blue cultist attacks Brawnwyn with everything she has, her scythe slashing across his elbow for *11*. Green cultist likewise gets her attack deflected by Iluvar.

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

**R12T29:* Harsk nods to the now-apparent Adelaide, but calls out loud as his dwarven voice can carry. *"Lucius, what was that?! And we got more zombies! Branwyn's in a tight spot."* He looks back to Adelaide. *"Sorry, I don't have time for cowards when a teammate is getting dogpiled."*

He closes to the zombie-melee and takes out his battleaxe and chops at the head of Blue-Purple for *16*.

*R12T26:* Telgarana, on one hand, Branwyn - bloody now - is in a middle of zombies and a cultist. Meanwhile, the square south of Allen/ east of Adelaide reputedly has an invisible doctor hanging out there. What do you do?

Vivino on deck ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well.
Telgarana: 26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. Wand of CLW in hand. Blade sheathed.
* _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Shield_ til R15T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. 
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect).
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. 
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. PINNED by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.
Green Cultist (f): 2. (21:28). 

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (24). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

Lucius replies to Harsk in a determined tone, *"I'll handle this."* He than steels himself for a hard battle.

*R12T26:* Telgarana says softly,  *"Time to quicken things up again."* 

What isn't said as softliy, however, is when she takes out more licorice root from her component pouch and powerfully intones the second _haste_ spell of the battle. Unfortunately, Vivino, Lucius, Iluvar, and Lahabiel are too far away to get the benefit of her chronomantic power. She thinks to activate her _quick-runner's shirt_, but guaranteeing her magic would operate while she wears mithral armor keeps her from being able to do this as well. She curses being able to manipulate time, but not finely enough for her tastes, and steps forwar to threaten a zombie.*Spoiler: Telgarana*
Show

You already spent your SwA on Arcane Armor Training, so you didn't havce a SwA available for your _quick-runner's shirt_.

*R12T23:* Vivino, during this whole business with the Gray Maiden, who it seems strained something and has gone limb with her last attempted escape, you see TWO invisible persons .... easily spotting a harlequin elven blonde woman with a hand crossbow drawn, and most of Dr. Davaulus (it seems that Adelaide nearly got him with her knife last round). What do you do?

Jolistina on deck, Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade sheathed.
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste til R19T26. Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect).
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. PINNED by Vivino. SICKENED til R11T5!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.
Green Cultist (f): 2. (21:28). 

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (24). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T23:* *"You better not..."* Vivino grumbles to the Gray Maiden, *"I'm missing all the fun it sounds like."

*He grabs the rope (MA) and then ties her up again (SA).

*R12T22.1:* There is a loud knocking in the room where Adelaide is now (the sort of central room) at a door on the south wall to the west. A woman's voice calls out, *"Puddin? There are some nice people here to talk to the man of the house about the plumbing!"*

She then follows up with that annoyingly laughter as she thinks her own joke is hysterical.

*R12T22:* Allen, from what Adelaide says and did, Dr. Davaulus is adjacent to you to your south. You don't know if that's true or not. Meanwhile, Jolistina's voice is heard behind you in that central art gallery from the southwestern door. You are hasted. What do you do?

Brawnyn on deck, Lurk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade sheathed.
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste til R19T26. Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect).
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. _Invisibility_ for 10 minutes!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. Dragged by Vivino.
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.
Green Cultist (f): 2. (21:28). 

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (24). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T22:* With the knowledge that the Dr. may be right next to him, Allen steps away  from the doctor. Either the doctor isn't there, or the doctor is wisely employing his stealth by not taking the free shot Allen offered. He pulls together all of his psionic power. Tiny motes of shining light appear all about Allen and then stream to the targeted area. They seem to multiply and coalesce around the shape of a man, finally revealing Dr. Davaulus as his invisibility is stripped away!

*R12T21:* Branwyn, it is annoying how much you got hit even with your _mirror images_ there to protect you. Still, you are hasted and you do still feel warded a little against evil. What do you do?

Lurk on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade sheathed.
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste til R19T26. Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Located in tunnel on way to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect).
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. Dragged by Vivino.
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.
Green Cultist (f): 2. (21:28). 

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (24). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T21:* Completely uncomfortable with combat that requires actual bravado, Branwyn makes an attempt to tumble through the fray, and get behind  Allen. It is, perhaps, the single finest display of acrobatics ever seen by anyone that witnesses this.

*R12T20:* Lurk attempts an acrobatic withdrawal. And she is as maladroit as her master was perfection in motion. The withdrawal helped her clear three enemies easily, but that still leaves two zombies that swing ... and hit. One for *7*, and the other for *5*. A little battered, she gets behind her master.

*R12T16:* Iluvar, what do you do?

Lucius on deck, Lahabiel in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade sheathed.
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste til R19T26. Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Just arrived in G14 to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (undead) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect).
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. Dragged by Vivino.
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (28:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.
Green Cultist (f): 2. (21:28). 

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (24). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T16:* Iluvar continues the attack and calls on Pharasma, *"Gray Lady, help me put down these vile Urgathoans."* 

He feels Her answer as she gives him knowledge of how best to kill them. He makes a high snap kick to Green's right shoulder for *9*. He then punches her left hand, mashing it against the scythe handle she holds for *16*, dropping her. With her down he gives a back kick up and into Red's right armpit for *14*. Since she is pretty fresh other than that he gives a spinning hook kick to Red's stomach for *12*.

*R12T13:* Lucius, you are still protected from evil. Also, _channel vigor_ is active on you, with you last using vigor in your limbs (haste effect). What do you do?

Lahabiel on deck, Dr. Davaulus in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade sheathed.
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste til R19T26. Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Just arrived in G14 to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect).
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. Dragged by Vivino.
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (4:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). DYING!!!

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (24). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T13:* Lucius calls out to Lahabiel with a smile. *"Should I perish here, than I will meet you again in the Inheritor's domain."*

Pointing his sword at the creature declaring itself the plague bringer, he than speaks in infernal. <*"How dare you bring disease to this plane, I will send you back to the abyss devil!">*
Lucius charges the monster to deliver his blow with all his might, but on the way the monster bites him in his lower left arm for *15*. It's a powerful enough distraction that by the time Lucius closes for his attack the pain throws off his attack as he loses momentum, his sword slamming down on the base of the tank that held Khu'gdoc, the vibration ringing up and down his arms.

*R12T12.9:* Lahabiel nods. *"Heaven calls me back, Good Paladin! I will disappear in seconds, allow me to give you aid before I go."*  The hound archon concentrates to cast a spell on Lucius, but the tall monster threatens him too well and the power fizzles. *"Forgive me, for I have failed you."*

*R12T12:* In the room of the blood vats, Dr. Davaulus brilliantly avoids any counter to his movement eastwards. Standing next to Telgarana, he carefully casts a spell so as not to be struck down by her black blade. He then casts his spell, and feels Dr. Davaulus' will attempt to overwhelm her.*Spoiler: Branwyn, Telgarana*
Show

He cast _dominate person_ at Adelaide.
He then looks at Adelaide and says, *"Stand still, thrall."*

Adelaide, roll a Will save. She gets her +2 bonus as this is an enchantment effect ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade sheathed.
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste til R19T26. Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Just arrived in G14 to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!!
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. CHARGED last round.
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. Dragged by Vivino.
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (4:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). DYING!!!

*OOC*
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (24). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T11:* Adelaide finds that her mind is completely overwhelmed by Dr. Davaulus and she stands still. _Perfectly_ still ... as in, not even defending properly.

*R12T10:* Zombie Blue-Pink swings at Telgarana, who quickly ducks the blow. She would have parried and riposted, but then again ... her blade was last put away.

*R12T6:* Pink cultist cuts Lahabiel deep with a scythe, and then sidesteps a little north.

*R12T5.5:* Meanwhile, Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer tears into Lahabiel with teeth and claw to do much damage.

*R12T5-2:* Red-cultist steps back from Iluvar and casts a healing spell on herself for *10*. Blue cultist hustles the long way around a vat to then threaten Telgarana.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T29:* Harsk cuts the upper left arm of the far southern zombie for 10, but his battleaxe skips off of its hide on the backswing. Still, with his superspeed he cuts its head off on the last and the hole zombie is destroyed. He then edges north to be by Telgarana.

*R13T26:* Telgarana, what do you do? Your blade is sheathed (which is why you didn't get parry/riposte). Dr. Davaulus is standing right next to you, and he seems to have successfully dominated Adelaide (who is standing stock still right now).

Vivino on deck, Jolistina in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand. SwA not available on her next turn.
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste til R19T26. Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Just arrived in G14 to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!!
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. CHARGED last round.
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. Dragged by Vivino. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (14:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (25). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T26:* Telgarana whirls around   her attention focused on the Good Doctor.  *"Time to dance and spark; I hope you get a charge out of this!"* 

She carefully casts a spell and attacks Dr. Davaulus, her sword connecting with his right shoulder and sending massive sparks down the line for *13 + 42 electricity*. The doctor dodges the next two attacks, but the final attack crits the doctor in the left foot for *18*.

*R13T23:* Vivino, what do you do? You currently have the Gray Maiden tied up and grappled. She is in a "drag" position, not a "carry" position.

Jolistina Susperio on deck, Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand. 
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! GRAPPLING Gray Maiden!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste til R19T26. Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Just arrived in G14 to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!!
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. CHARGED last round.
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. Dragged by Vivino. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (14:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (25). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T23:* Vivino winks at the maiden and whispers to her *"Stay here. You're going to love this..."*

He lets her be on the ground and walks very quietly into the next room  while unsheathing his great sword.  After making a mighty swing that hits her for a soft crit in the right elbow for *9 mod*, he says  *"BOO!"* to the empty space. It doesn't look like the majority of the crit got through and even then it seems to have done very little to her.

Vivino is a little thrown by having landed such a solid blow and seen so little effect from it, but calls out, *"Adelaide, I found a secret admirer of yours trying to surprise you."* Then he points with his sword at her or at least at the space where she is.* "Come join us."*

*R13T22.1:* Jolistina laughs hysterically and steps away from Vivino, now standing in front of the western door to the south. She points her hand crossbow at Adelaide and fires. Unaware of the precise position of the opponent, even the _haste_ spell's speed doesn't help her as Adelaide feels in her buttocks for *21 + disoriented + (3 bleed)*. She reloads her hand crossbow with the same deftness as Harsk (though admittedly, he is more impressive as he does it with a heavy crossbow). Jolistina is now visible. *"Ooooh, sorry, darling. You should probably get that looked at. HAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!!!"*

*R13T22:* Allen, what do you do? You feel protected some from evil, and you are hasted.

Branwyn on deck, Lurk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand. 
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste til R19T26. Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Just arrived in G14 to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!!
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. CHARGED last round.
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! DISORIENTED (-2 attk, -4 vs. JS).
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. Dragged by Vivino. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (14:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (25). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T22:* Allen redirects his energy once more, and then launches two beams of  light toward the two remaining zombies in the room. One misses, but the other one hits Blue-Green for *8 light*. He then starts up  onto the catwalk's stairs to put some distance between him and the enemies still  on the ground. 

*R13T21:* Branwyn, you are protected against evil, hasted, and with 4 mirror images. What do you do?

Lurk on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand. 
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste til R19T26. Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Purple Cultist (m):  18. (28:28). Just arrived in G14 to warn Lady Andaisan.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!!
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. CHARGED last round.
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! DISORIENTED (-2 attk, -4 vs. JS).
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. Dragged by Vivino. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (14:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (25). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T21:* Branwyn quickly pulls two shuriken from his belt and throws them at the creature closest to the southern wall. The effects of the _haste_ just barely help him get over the effects of the penalties against him as it hits that zombie in the chest, but doesn't actually hurt it. The second one goes wild after he winds himself, and the nature of what's in the vats overcomes Branwyn's sensitive nose (more sensitive than a normal human, at least) and he is *sickened* after breathing in too deeply to deal with the overthrow.

*R13T20:* Lurk lands on Branwyn's shoulder.

*R13T16:* Iluvar, you are in crane style. Bane style (humans) was active last round. You are running protection judgment. And your sandals are still in use. What do you do?

Lucius on deck, Lahabiel in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand. 
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste til R19T26. Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!!
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. CHARGED last round.
Lahabiel: 12.9. (39:39). Will disappear R13T13.1.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! DISORIENTED (-2 attk, -4 vs. JS).
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. Dragged by Vivino. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Red Cultist (f): 4. (14:28).
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (25). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T16:* Iluvar makes a concerted effort to finish off his opponent. He jumps up to give a knee to the head for *11*. Then a blow to the neck with an inverted ridge hand strike for *16* and a resounding crack that turns her head a little too far the wrong way and she drops like a puppet whose strings were suddenly cut.
*R13T15:* ...*Spoiler: Vivino*
Show

The sounds of a woman casting a spell are heard behind the door to the south of Jolistina.

*R13T13.1:* Lahabiel salutes Lucius, *"Inheritor guide you,"* before disappearing and being pulled back to heaven.

*R13T13:* Lucius, what do you do? Do you continue to use the "limbs" option of _channel vigor_? Also, you still have _protection from evil_ active on you.

Dr. Davaulus on deck, Adelaide in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand. 
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste til R19T26. Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!!
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. CHARGED last round.
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! DISORIENTED (-2 attk, -4 vs. JS).
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. Dragged by Vivino. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (1). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (25). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T13:* Lucius tightens the grip he has on his sword before unleashing his barrage of slashes. *"Thank you for the help you gave Lahabiel, I'll handle the rest."* 

His first strike is right into the creature's groin area for a whopping *33* damage. The extra damage tells Lucius that this is probably an evil cleric/ paladin evil dragon evil outsider. His second attack doesn't quite penetrate the knobby-thick hide of its left knee, and the invigorated strike from his spell has him missing entirely. It is enough to show Lucius that not only is this big brute likely to be powerful by size, but it is going to be _fast_ as well. Lucius has his work cut out for him.

*R13T12:* Dr. Davaulus carefully casts a spell, centering it on Telgarana. Lurk and Branwyn are both moving at normal time now, not _hasted_. Dr. Davaulus looks to Adelaide and commands, *"Follow!"* before acrobatically scooting past Telly.

*R13T11:* Adelaide suffers *3 bleed* and follows after Dr. Davaulus, still disoriented from her hit from Jolistina.

*R13T10:* Zombies make varied attacks against Harsk and Telly, all missing.

*R13T6:* Pink Cultist (in room with Lucius), casts a spell on himself, dark energies swirling around to protect him.

*R13T5.5:* Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer concentrates on its right forelimb (hand/claw/thing), and dark energies swirl around it. It then reaches out and completely misses Lucius. Still, that terrifying dark energy still exists on its hand.

*R13T3:* Blue cultist sidesteps to try to flank Telly, but misses.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T29:* Harsk stifles cries of pain as his body seems wracked by something. He ends up gaining about several pounds of broad muscle. He finally manages to fight through whatever is happening to him and then bring the fight to the zombies, destroying two of them. Only one zombie remains. 

*"Somebody stop Davaulus!"* he cries out with gritted teeth, still feeling the after-effects of whatever was coursing through him.

*R14T26:* Telgarana, blade in hand. Wand of CLW in belt. Several spells affecting you (shield, protection from evil, haste, ablative barrier), as well as black blade strike, but also still feeling a bit battered from earlier. What do you do?

Vivino on deck, Jolistina in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand. 
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! DISORIENTED (-2 attk, -4 vs. JS).
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (127:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (1). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (27). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T26:* Feeling jilted that the Good Doctor has broken off their dance,  Telgarana chases after him (the cultist and zombie each missing her), renewing the energy on her blade for a new  series of strikes. *"My dance partners don't get to cut out on me!"* 

She strikes Dr. Davaulus, and uses a withdrawing-blade action to perfect the depth and power of the cut, arcane energy surging through to make a brutal gash on his upper left arm for *26*. Dr. Davaulus screams in pain.

*R14T23:* Vivino, not only is the crazy elven shooter 10' from you, but she stands in front of a door from which several seconds ago you are sure you heard spellcasting from the other side. What do you do?

Jolistina on deck, Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.  Charged!
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24.
Vivino: 23. _See invisibility_ for 70 minutes. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! DISORIENTED (-2 attk, -4 vs. JS).
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (127:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (1). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (27). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T23:* *"Come back and play, Adelaide! There are more here to play with besides this one.  Another caster is to the south."*  Vivino notices the minor damage that he inflicted upon Jolistina.*"Something  is not normal about you.  One bit of advice that my sister gave me was  that if hitting something once wasn't doing the trick? ... Then I should hit  it even harder."*

He pulls out a vial and drinks down the contents.  The redness spreads  through the visible parts of his body as muscle grows.  Vivino grows in  statue, straining his clothing to its limits and a dangerous if not  murderous look appears in his eyes.

*"This might hurt."* 

*R14T22.1:* Jolistina looks at Vivino. *"Well, while you're here you might at least tell me of my artwork,"* she says, arms wide to the horrors visible in this room that the few of the rest of the party had time to notice.

Behind thick panes of glass, fragments and even whole bodies of the living dead line the walls and floor of this chamber. Their rotting faces sneer and broken fingers claw at each other as the shattered forms twitch in vain, their splintered appendages grasping hopelessly. Yet rather than some massive, nightmarish grave, this horror show seems instead to be a stomach-churning attempt at art.

She then turns her head to the door, yelling louder to be heard on the other side. *"Baby? You might want to hurry up. All of my poppets are gone and we have a wonderful specimen here for you to work with once you slit his throat. He is magnificent! He's really good at the seek part of 'Hide and Seek.'"*

She then steps away from Vivino and casts a spell, followed up by shooting a ray of dark energy that hits Vivino in his upper left arm. It seems like that was where she was aiming, too, as the dark energies of this spell tries to sap Vivino's strength. But his own brawn combined with ascetic training minimizes the effect of the spell to *3 STR damage*.

*R14T22:* Allen, you heard Jolistina's shouted portion even from where you are. You are hasted, and still have some protection against the forces of evil. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Lurk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.  Charged!
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! DISORIENTED (-2 attk, -4 vs. JS).
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (127:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (1). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (27). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T22:* Allen would love to go help his comrades with the dangerous woman  shouting, but decides that the doctor is a larger threat. He chooses to head  further along the catwalks to get a better angle at the doctor and  unleashes a full power burst of fire upon the foul doctor, but the doctor ducks behind one of the large vats just long enough to not get harmed at all.

*R14T21:* Branwyn, wakizashi in hand ... protected from evil, mirror image. The downside is that the smell in here is making you sickened. What do you do?

Lurk on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.  Charged!
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder.
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! DISORIENTED (-2 attk, -4 vs. JS).
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (127:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (1). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (27). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T21:* Branwyn takes his time walking up the steps towards the doctor, from the north side of the room. The idea of being sickened and fighting in close combat is more than he  can tolerate however, so he opts to pull his pipes from his bag. He will have to put his wakizashi away before he can begin playing them. Lurk delays, sitting on his shoulder.

*R14T16:* Iluvar, bane was recently running, and you are in crane style. What do you do?

Lucius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.  Charged!
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Dr. Davaulus: 12. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! DISORIENTED (-2 attk, -4 vs. JS).
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (127:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (1). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (27). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T16:* Iluvar heads to confront the doctor. He leaps off the catwalk and .... with his still active sandals of the lightest step, lands safely next to the doctor. Iluvar then uses a stunning "fist" ... but bring his left foot up deep into the doctor's groin for 21. The doctor crumples to the ground, unmoving.

*R14T15:* Vivino, to the south of Jolistina, a door opens, revealing an Urgathoan priestess with a scythe (Red-Blue). She casts a spell on herself, and seems battle-ready as she looks to cut you down.

*R14T13:* Lucius, you still have protection from evil. Do you still use the haste-effect of channel vigor? What do you do?

Adelaide on deck, Zombie int the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.  Charged!
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
 Dr. Davaulus: 12. DYING!!!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus. RS. _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (127:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (1). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (27). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T13:* Lucius silently stares at the monster before him and continues his  assault, attempting to lay low the evil being with continuous attacks. He makes a stunning upper swing against the monster's right tricep with a light crit for *30*, continues high with a moulinet and then swings down against its left shoulder with another light crit for another *30*, but by the time his speed strike comes around it ducks just out of the way and Lucius' strike is deflected by an unseen force. 

*R14T11:* Adelaide, you mind fog clears as the pain of another *3 bleed* hits you. You know what happened in the last several seconds, but you were powerless to stop yourself. You still feel the world slow around you, and your switchblade is still in your hand. You need stop that bleeding or it will drop you. Dr. Davaulus is on the the ground next to you, crumpled over in a fetal position, unmoving, his rapier loosed from his grip on the floor. What do you do?

Zombie on deck, Khu'gdoc Plaguebgringer in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.  Charged!
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
 Dr. Davaulus: 12. DYING!!!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus.  _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ALL ZOMBIES: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (1). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (27). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T11:* Adelaide, breathing heavily, with a slightly panicked look in her eyes, blinks a few times and realizes shes in control again. She reaches into her bag and grabs a _potion of Cure Light Wounds_, pops the top, and drinks it eagerly, and it gives her a whopping *9 healing* (bleeding stops). She wipes her mouth with the back of her hand and looks at Iluvar. *"That was one hell of a kick!"* 

Of course, it's not known if she is referring to Iluvar's kick or the "kick" that her high-effect CLW had on her.

*R14T10:* The remaining zombie (Blue-Pink) steps up and swings at Telgarana, but she deflects the blow with her sword.

*R14T6-5:* In Lucius' area, Pink cultist steps into flanking position and cuts at the paladin with all of his power. The universe seeks a balance, for as Lucius had struck truly a minute ago, so too, now does the cultist. It is a parrying strike that does *14* as he cuts across the lower-middle back of the tiefling, and then spins the scythe to protect himself. Khu'gdoc enjoys the flank as well as he reaches forth with his black-energied hand to touch Lucius on his left thigh. The black energy leaps across into Lucius' body, threatening to literally tear him apart.

Lucius, roll a Will save. If you fail this Will save, he will be killed outright!  :Small Eek: 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.  Charged!
* _Shield_ til R15T26. _Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
 Dr. Davaulus: 12. DYING!!!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus.  _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ZOMBIE Blue-Pink: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13. Parrying Strike: +4 dodge AC vs. Lucius til R15T6.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 
Blue Cultist (f): 3. (11:28). RS.

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (1). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (27). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

Lucius musters his mental fortitude against the creatures assault. It is as successfully as such mortal reserves can be in the face of immortal hatred, and wounds tear open all over Lucius' body as he takes *45 negative energy*, leaving him gasping for breath.

*R14T3:* Blue cultist steps foward and puts power behind a swing with her scythe that skims just off the surface of Harsk's fine studded leather armor.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

**R15T29:* Harsk is once again wracked with apparent pain as his muscles continue to swell. He launches out in anguish and power against the cultist. His first axe blow hits her in the chest for *10*, his second blow bounces off of her armor, and then he recovers and sends his axe down into her left shoulder for *11*, dropping her. Those crazy, straight-down tusks appear again and he bites into her neck for *6 (+1d2 bleed)*, severe arterial spray quickly sputtering out indicating she is dead. He steps a little closer to the zombie, those strange, long tusks still apparent.

*R15T26:* Telgarana, you recover from your charge. Your blade is in your hands and you are hasted (sheet not updated). The one thing you do sense is that your _shield_ spell has now faltered, its duration ended. You are threatened by the last known zombie, which is badly damaged. Dr. Davaulus is unmoving on the ground next to you. What do you do?

Vivino in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
 Dr. Davaulus: 12. DYING!!!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus.  _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
ZOMBIE Blue-Pink: 10.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13. Parrying Strike: +4 dodge AC vs. Lucius til R15T6.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (27). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T26:* *"Time to mop this up,"* Telgarana says as her attention is drawn to the last zombie engaging her. She sets up for a full attack routine, but then is a bit surprised when the zombie is destroyed in one blow.

*R15T23:* Vivino, what do you do? Jolistina is right by you, and partially obscured by a corner is a cultist of Urgathoa whose scythe and body are glowing with unholy energy.

Jolistina on deck, Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. 
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
 Dr. Davaulus: 12. DYING!!!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus.  _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13. Parrying Strike: +4 dodge AC vs. Lucius til R15T6.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T23:* Vivino tries to draw on his rage, but he is still fatigued and can't quite do it. To give himself courage he lets out a howl*, "AWOOOOOOO!"*

He then proceeds to shred Jolistina with his sword with wild abandon. He scores a light crit neck cut on her for *mod 26*, but she is tough enough not to bleed from that. His follow-up completely misses, though.

*R15T22.1:* She breathes something in Vivino' face, a type of green gas. She stares into Vivino's face with eyes opened extra-wide and a silly-serious expression. Vivino fights as hard as he can, assuming it is a poison effect, but not understanding the nature of the gas he lets out a giggle and stops. Then a snicker, and stops himself again. Jolistina's face opens up into a wide smile and bursts out laughing, and then so does Vivino. Finally, it is too much and Vivino breaks down in completely laughter, his uproarious guffaws heard through most of the level. She then enters the room to the south.

*R15T22:* Allen, you are still hasted. There are no active enemies that you see in this room. To the west of this room, you hear Vivino laughing hysterically about something. To the east, there is another battle going on. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! RS. *Hideous laughter til R24T22.1!!!*
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
 Dr. Davaulus: 12. DYING!!!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus.  _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13. Parrying Strike: +4 dodge AC vs. Lucius til R15T6.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T22:* Allen takes a moment to consider his options. The laughter on the one  side makes him think that his side is winning there, so he chooses to  head towards the east and through the door on that side. He calls on his psionic power to teleport him back to the lower floor and then moves through the doorway into the eastern room. Two enemies fight Lucius, and Allen backs all the way north to the corner to make himself very small to not anger a big beastie there!

*R15T21:* Branwyn, you have a wakizash and the pipes of the sewers in hand. You would need to put your wakizashi away to play the pipes, but now there are no enemies active in this room. You feel a blanket of holy protection still and your mirror images, but you are also thwarted by being sickened by the awful smells in this room. 20' to the east of you on this level is a door that a cultist earlier in the battle had banged on, but nothing has come of that. All other doors are on the lower, non-catwalk level. Vivino laughs hysterically to the west, and Allen just did a combo teleport-run to the east. What do you do?

Iluvar on deck, Red-Blue in the hole, Lurk delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! RS. *Hideous laughter til R24T22.1!!!*
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
 Dr. Davaulus: 12. DYING!!!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus.  _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13. Parrying Strike: +4 dodge AC vs. Lucius til R15T6.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T21:* Branwyn really has to fight the impulse to just drop rats down somewhere and to swarm everything. He coughs some, so moves along the catwalk and using the railing does a brilliant dismount and gymnastics maneuver to land right next to Iluvar. Showing the Pharasmin his several wounds, Branwyn looks at him with pleading eyes.

*R15T16:* Iluvar, Branwyn does a brilliant acrobatics maneuver to get down to you from above. He seems to be significantly wounded. What do you do?

Lucius on deck, Adelaide in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! RS. *Hideous laughter til R24T22.1!!!*
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15 (in Rolth's room). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
 Dr. Davaulus: 12. DYING!!!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus.  _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13. Parrying Strike: +4 dodge AC vs. Lucius til R15T6.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie.

[/QUOTE]

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T16:* Iluvar takes stock of all his allies and enemies to see their general well being or lack there of. *"How are we doing my friends? Anyone else need help? Harsk, Telgarana, can you check on Vivino? See what caused his malady."
*
*"Branwyn, may you know Pharasma's healing."* He casts a spell, beseeching the Gray Lady that it not yet be the tengu's time, and she answers with *17 healing* to him.
*Spoiler: Iluvar's Deathwatch Eyes (30' cone)*
Show

Looking SW-ish ... you just put healing on Branwyn so didn't include him, you determine the following ...
Dr. Davaulus and Brown cultist are fragile.
Adelaide, Telgarana, and Harsk are all "fighting off death" ... which just means they have battle wounds ... though you see Adelaide actively bleeding.
Blue cultist is dead.

*R15T15:* Red-Blue cultist (f) comes out of the southern room in the macabre art gallery, circles around Vivino and goes to the corner and with power drops her scythe on Vivino for *6 mod*. 

*R15T13:* Lucius, what do you do? Your breaths are coming short and labored, and your allies may not even know of your predicament.

Adelaide on deck, Enemies in the hole ..

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! RS. *Hideous laughter til R24T22.1!!!*
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
 Dr. Davaulus: 12. DYING!!!
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. ST vs. Dr. Davaulus.  _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 BLEED!!! 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13. Parrying Strike: +4 dodge AC vs. Lucius til R15T6.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T13:* Barely able to hold his ground, with his sword in his hand Lucus begins to speak in a labored tone choking up blood as he goes, *"Inheritor, bind my wounds so I can see this through."*

Lucius places his hand to his chest as some of his wounds close (*18 healing*). Still  staggering, his body seems to shake slightly to an odd rhythm that only  he hears in his head. He looks up and speaks to the creature in Infernal. *"Puoi sentirlo? La canzone che sta suonando per noi mi è chiara!"*
*Spoiler: Infernal Translation*
Show

"*Can you hear it? The song that is playing for us is clear to me!"*
Once more he strikes furiously at the monster. His first strike hits hard against the side of it, but doesn't cut through its demonic hide; the second attack misses completely; and the third attack is again stopped by the monster's hide.

Iluvar, Dr. Davaulus has a change in his life status .... he is now dead, having bled out.

*R15T11:* Adelaide, you take *3 bleed*. You just sensed that your master (Dr. Davaulus) has died, and this is a horrific psychic blow as you are dedicated to him. You can hate him, but there is an inexplicable pull to the villain for you. You have your switchblade in hand and you have been bleeding a lot. Also, you hear Lucius' Infernal in the eastern room ... and Vivino's laughter to the west. What do you do?

Pink Cultist on deck, Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! RS. *Hideous laughter til R24T22.1!!!*
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Iluvar) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
Lucius: 13. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Switchblade in hand and extended. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 3 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (28:28).  Located in G13. Parrying Strike: +4 dodge AC vs. Lucius til R15T6.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). _Harm_ (90 hp, DC 20) on right hand.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T11:* Adelaide stares down at the doctor for just a little bit too long.  She slowly stows her switchblade in her belt. Still breathing heavily, she curses under her breath and begins casting a spell. Shortly after several illusory images appear around Adelaide. 

To Illuvar she admits, *"I've been better, but I can still fight."* 

*R15T6:* Pink cultist isn't about to give up his flanking on the critically wounded paladin and swings with the scythe too eagerly, and Lucius catches it with his sword and beats it back the other way.

*R15T5:* Allen, you see a horrific creature in this room. In fact, you see several still versions of the one that is animate in tanks, though this current one seems to have come from a fourth shattered tank. The tall creature looks at Allen and Allen hears a voice in his head.*Spoiler: Creature >>> Allen*
Show

_"What are you, disgusting worm? You seem human, but I don't think that you are."_
It then looks down at Lucius with its strange, horse-skull head and returns the favor in Infernal. *"Ancora qui, fastidioso demone? Non sei così perso, da invocare poteri ipocriti e non abbracciare la tua stessa eredità, ah!"**Spoiler: Infernal-to-Taldane*
Show

**"Still here, pesky demonling? Aren't you so lost, to be calling on hypocritical powers and not embracing your own heritage, ha!"**

Its head comes down to bite Lucius powerfully in the leg for 19, a claw rips across Lucius' neck for 16, and Lucius falls!

The monster looks at the cultist and seems to stare at the cultist intently. The cultist screams in terror at some unheard message and manages to duck out of the way of a claw as the creature's longer nail scores the wall behind the man. The creature steups a little on its partial stand.

Everyone, you heard speech (if you understand Infernal, see above translation) from a BIG creature in the room to the east, followed by something loud and metal-but-not-hollow hitting the ground.

*End Round 15, Begin Round 16 ...

R16T29:* Harsk seems to go through a painful change, and again those teeth grow out, this time just a little bit thicker and stronger before, such that the overslung tusks/canines. The teeth still aren't so large as to seem sized right for a creature with Harsk's head, still a little under, but they seem sharp nonetheless. He looks around wildly, and less carefully than you have seen him look over a room or two thus far (for he is surprisingly cautious). Hearing the noise in the next room, he bolts off, _hasted_ as he is, and manages to just get into that room and go slightly south to bite at something there.

Allen, you see toothy-Harsk come in and then bite into the cultist's back for *8 (+1d2 bleed)*.

*R16T26:* Telgarana, what do you do? You don't see any enemies active in this room, but you hear combat in the rooms both to the east and the west. The east is where you heard a loud voice speaking in a harsh, unknown language. And to the west you hear Vivino cackling, but you hear sounds of battle as well.

Enemies on deck/ in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in belt, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (45:45).
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! RS. *Hideous laughter til R24T22.1!!!*
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. DYING!!!
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (20:28). BLEED 1d2/ rd!!!
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). 
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T26:* Looking up from the fallen bodies of the Doctor and his minions,   Telgarana's elven ears pick up the sound of someone in armor falling.   *"Desna's tears, we're split up all over the place!"*

She heads over to that sound over to where Lucius was battling. As she  sees his fallen state she continues moving forward, taking out her curing wand in the  process.  *"I hope this  works and I hope that it's enough."* 

The cultist misses her with his scythe. The big creature bites her in her lower left arm, having seen her draw a wand. It does a cruel and painful *11 lethal + 5 NL*, but it isn't enough to stop or hold her. She touches the wand to Lucius to heal him of a simple *3*. 

Not a lot of healing, but enough to bring Lucius back to unconsciousness to find himself prone, with this sword out of his hand on the ground, and not only Telly but also a cutist and Big Guy standing over him.

*R16T25.5-25:* Two Queen's Physicians exit the southern room over in the western "art gallery." Red attacks with a sword cane while flanking but misses. Blue surrounds Vivino and attacks, hitting against his armor.A third man exits, wearing an apron with a lot of chirurgeon's tools sticking out. He is a hideously ugly man. He stands right over Vivino and casts a spell and shoots a beam of black energy that hits Vivino in his lower left arm. Vivino's laughter only intensifies manically as he suffers *3 negative levels*.

*R16T23:* Vivino, the pain you felt from that black beam that just hit you - despite making no wound - was perhaps the worst pain you've ever felt in your life.

Roll a Will save to overcome the laughing effect. Assuming/ hoping you make it, what do you then do?

Jolistina on deck, Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in hand, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (45:45).
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! RS. *Hideous laughter til R24T22.1!!!*
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Bane (humans) active! Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. DYING!!!
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (20:28). BLEED 1d2/ rd!!!
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). 
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T23:* It isn't funny, or it absurdly is. Either way, Moriar doesn't have time to futz with the humorous import of what happened, but to his deadly predicament instead. Surrounded by four people - Jolistina not being one of them - he calls out as loud as he can, *"Could use some assistance in here!"* 

That spellcaster had to go, though. Not the cultist. That guy hurt, but he's a scrub. But the smelly guy reeking of chemicals with the leather apron and creepy tools put the whammy on him that was way worse than any laughing spell. Though at a severe disadvantage on the ground, he swing his sword twice at the creepy man's legs in hopes of hobbling him. His first swing is pushed away by a deflection field, and his second swing hits a force that is several inches in front of the man.

*R16T22:* Allen, what do you do? You are still _hasted_ with a feeling of compassion protecting you.

Branwyn on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in hand, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (45:45).
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
 Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! PRONE!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. _Invisible_ til R26T22.1.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. DYING!!!
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (20:28). BLEED 1d2/ rd!!!
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). 
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T22:* Allen responds vocally to the creature's words. *"I am as much Human as my comrades are."* He then yells out to everyone. *"If I fall now, know that it was to save another!!!"* 

As soon as his sentence ends, Lucius appears in his place, and Allen is  now looking face to face with the creature (and over Lucius' greatsword)...for about half a second  before he dashes away, hoping his psionic powers will protect him from  meeting the same fate Lucius almost met. His psionic powers must be powerful indeed ... because the monster was focused on Telgarana and didn't really have time to respond to the red-haired "human." The cultist was also preoccupied and fails to take the opportunity.

*R16T21:* Branwyn, what do you do? Wakisashi is in one hand, pipes in the other. You are sickened by the stench in here. Some protective spells still going. No enemies in this room.

Iluvar on deck, Red-Blue cultist in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in hand, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (45:45).
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
 Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! PRONE!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. _Invisible_ til R26T22.1.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. DYING!!!
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (20:28). BLEED 1d2/ rd!!!
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). 
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T21:* Branwyn actually is at the right spot to have a look at both battle scenes. On one hand, he can just make out something big and terrifying to the east. On the other hand, much more normal people ganging up on a pal to the west.  Branwyn puts away his wakizash (his _pipes of the sewers_) still in hand and heads west with Lurk on his shoulder.

*R16T16:* Iluvar says, just before heading west out of the room, *"I am going to aid Vivino."*

Lucius calls out through the open door towards his companions still away, *"Come to me."*

*R16T15:* Red-Blue Cultist does a brutal upswing to hamstring Vivino for *12 mod + 2 DEX damage*.

*R16T13:* Lucius, you are still prone, barely conscious, your greatsword lies well out of reach. But for now, from Allen's strange mental powers, you are safe. Your _channel vigor_ is still going (what do you want this round?). What do you do?

Adelaide on deck, Pink cultist in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in hand, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (45:45).
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
 Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! PRONE!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. _Invisible_ til R26T22.1.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. 
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (20:28). BLEED 1d2/ rd!!!
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). 
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T13:* Lucius stands up with holy symbol in hand. *"Lady of Valor, please bind the wounds of your foolish follower so he can once more take to this battle."* 

He gets suffused with a whopping total of *51 healing* through both actions, surprising _everyone_ in the room with how good his healing is.  Lucius shakes his head and though still wounded, grits his teeth, puts his gauntled fists and says, *"I didn't hear no bell!"*

*R16T11:* *Spoiler: Adelaide*
Show

Adelaide is still distracted some by the doctor's dead body and the buzzing still in her mind. She then begins to notice something. There is someone standing right next to Dr. Davaulus' body. He wears the same shoes. As Adelaide begins looking up ... she sees Dr. Davaulus there, staring down at his own body. He looks to you, then to his body, and says, "Well, this is awkward."

There's probably a moment of shock for Adelaide when he says, _"If you want to live, grab the key off the lanyard around my neck. If you don't, you and all your friends are doomed."_
Adelaide, you still feel the world moving slowly around you, and you have 3 images for protection. What do you do?

Pink Cultist on deck, Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in hand, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 20 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (45:45).
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
 Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! PRONE!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. _Invisible_ til R26T22.1.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. 
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
Pink Cultist (m):  6. (20:28). BLEED 1d2/ rd!!!
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). 
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T11:* Adelaide pinches herself a little to make sure she's not dreaming and is  all but too stunned to take the doctors advice. She kneels down and  removes the lanyard from around the doctors neck and puts it around her  own. Looking back to the ghostly image, she presses, *"How is this supposed to save us?"* 
*Spoiler: Adelaide*
Show

_"That key is what operates the elevator mechanism if you need to make a hasty exit."_

*R16T6:* Pink cultist takes *1 bleed*. Flanking Telgarana with the big buy, he swings but Telgarana deftly does a volte-like deflection.

*R16T5.5:* The big, horse-skull-headed monstrosity looms over Telgarana. It bites onto her lower left arm for *12 lethal + 5 NL*. One of its claws slams hard against her mithral shirt, but the other claw rakes across her chest for *10 lethal + 5 NL*. It then steps southwest, which includes stepping on top of the greatsword.

*R16T5:* The Gray Maiden calls out, *"Is somebody there? Can someone untie me? Hello?"*

*End Round 16, Begin Round 17 ...

R17T29:* Harsk focuses his fury on the cultist, cutting his shin for 13, then his upper left arm for 9. Harsk keeps going, hitting him for another 9, and even trying to bite him but not getting through the armor. Still, the annoying cultist is finally down.

*R17T26:* Telly, you have a wand of CLW in one hand, and your blade in the other. You still have some protection from evil, are hasted, black blade strike and AP augment running, but your _ablative barrier_ is weak and you aren't feeling that great. What do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW in hand, not wrist sheath. Blade in hand.
_* Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 10 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (45:45).
Rolth Lam:  24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
 Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! PRONE!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. _Invisible_ til R26T22.1.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. 
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
 Pink Cultist (m):  6. (-12:28). BLEED 1d2/ rd!!! DYING!!!
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). 
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T26:* Now quite bloodied,  Telgarana  drops her curing wand.  *"I'm going to need some back up real soon"* she says as she shifts to a more defensive position. Once again she strikes and casts. As multiple images form around her, weaving in and out of themselves, her first strike bounces off of the creature's thick hide. The next attack barely scrapes that hide, and the third attack is a complete miss.

*R17T25.5-24:* Over where Vivino is, a Queen's Physician successfully fakes out Vivino, and yet he can't get through the man's armor. The other Queen's Physician (Blue), likewise, is having trouble with that armor. Meanwhile, the artisan in the leather apron steps back with a smile, downs a small vial of something, and takes out a knife, taunting Iluvar with a beckoning motion of his knife.

*R17T23:* Vivino, fatigued, poisoned, enervated, and prone, at least your armor is holding up for you surprisingly well despite being mobbed as you're on the floor. What do you do?

Jolistina on deck, Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW dropped on floor. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (5 images) til R87T26. PARRY next attack!
_* Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 10 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (45:45).
Rolth Lam:  24. _Displacement_ til R24T24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
 Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! PRONE!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. _Invisible_ til R26T22.1.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. 
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
 Pink Cultist (m):  6. (-12:28). BLEED 1d2/ rd!!! DYING!!!
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). 
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T23:* Vivino growls at the cultists as he braces himself and stands up, *"I have had enough of this floor....take your strikes if you dare!"* 

Blue's sword cane nicks Vivino's neck for *1 mod*. Red's attack falters on the armor, as does Red-Blue's scythe. Vivino then cuts the cultist in her chest for *10*.

*"Thank you for coming to my aid my new friend,"* Vivino says towards Iluvar. 

*R17T22.1:* Another door to the south of Vivino and Iluvar, but 15' to the east, opens up. It seems to lead to the same room to the south. Iluvar doesn't see anyone at the doorway that just opened up.

*R17T22:* Allen, you are still hasted, and now in reach of the Big Guy. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW dropped on floor. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (5 images) til R87T26. PARRY next attack!
_* Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 10 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (45:45).
Rolth Lam:  24. _Displacement_ til R24T24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
 Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! PRONE!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. _Invisible_ til R26T22.1.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi and _pipes of the sewers_ in hand. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. (18:28). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. 
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
 Pink Cultist (m):  6. (-12:28). BLEED 1d2/ rd!!! DYING!!!
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). 
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T22:* Allen does not like his current position. With all his mental power, he  warps himself to the far side of the monster, and then heads further up  to the northern wall to get some more distance between him and that  monstrosity. He looks over at Lucius once he makes it to that wall. *"If you want, I can warp you back into the fray in place of Telgarana, if you think you are ready for it."* 

*R17T21:* Branwyn moves in and near Iluvar but away from the fray and begins playing his pan pipes.

*R17T16:* Iluvar, well, with Branwyn right behind you playing music, you have a theme song? You still have crane style, protection judgment, _sandals of lightest step, heroism,_ and _protection from energy [fire]_ in use right now. What do you do?

Red-Blue cultist on deck, Lucius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW dropped on floor. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (5 images) til R87T26. PARRY next attack!
_* Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 10 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (45:45).
Rolth Lam:  24. _Displacement_ til R24T24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
 Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! PRONE!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. _Invisible_ til R26T22.1.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 1 round.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. (18:28). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. 
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! RS.
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
 Pink Cultist (m):  6. (-12:28). BLEED 1d2/ rd!!! DYING!!!
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). 
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T16:* Bouncing to the rhythm of the pipes, Iluvar steps in the fray with a cartwheel kick to where Red Queen Physician's suprasternal cavity would be for 15. The physician's plague mask shakes back and forth a few times as he fights off the stunning effect. Meanwhile, Iluvar does a leg sweep to the aproned man, but it seems Iluvar completely misjudged where he was standing. The monk continues momentum almost in a breakdancing spin to then kick up at him, wildly missing again. Refusing to become uncentered with frustration, Iluvar calls on that centeredness to pop back up for a straight punch, but misses completely, again totally misjudging the man's position.

*R17T15:* Red-blue cultist puts power behind her swing to enjoy the flank, but Vivino deflects the scythe easily.

*R17T13:* Lucius, what do you do? You feel the protection against evil forces starting to wane. You can squeeze out another round on _channel vigor_ ... what will it be?

Adelaide on deck, Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW dropped on floor. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (5 images) til R87T26. PARRY next attack!
_* Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 10 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (30:45).
Rolth Lam:  24. _Displacement_ til R24T24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
 Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! PRONE!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. _Invisible_ til R26T22.1.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 1 round.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. (18:28). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. 
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
 Pink Cultist (m):  6. (-12:28). BLEED 1d2/ rd!!! DYING!!!
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (67:160). 
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T13:* Lucius cracks his neck side to side and once more places a hand on his chest (*17 healing*), then looks at the monster and speaks in infernal, *<*"Avresti dovuto uccidermi quando ne hai avuto la possibilità."*>*

He clenches his gauntleted fist and charges forward as quickly as he can with his limbs so invigorated, passing Harsk and stepping over the cultist. Before hwe gets to the monster, it bites him in the left elbow for *11*. Lucius keeps moving forth, though, and then hammerfists the monster's left foot with a gauntlet for *15*.

*R17T11:* *Spoiler: Adelaide*
Show

_"Your best chance is to finish the active battles behind you, not the ones ahead of you. Your forces are spread too thin right now,"_ says Dr. Davaulus, keeping pace with Adelaide. _"Go to the west to help your friends in Jolistina's art gallery."_
Adelaide, your hands are free. You are _hasted_. What do you do?

Khu'gdoct Plaguebringer on deck, Harsk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
Telgarana: 26. Wand of CLW dropped on floor. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (5 images) til R87T26. PARRY next attack!
_* Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 10 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (30:45).
Rolth Lam:  24. _Displacement_ til R24T24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
 Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! PRONE!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. _Invisible_ til R26T22.1.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 1 round.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. (18:28). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. 
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow stowed in quiver. _Haste_ til R19T26. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
 Pink Cultist (m):  6. (-12:28). BLEED 1d2/ rd!!! DYING!!!
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (52:160). 
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (2). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T11:* *"Thanks for the Key, Doctor. Sorry it had to end like this."* Adelaide says aloud as she moves to the west, drawing her bow and a single arrow as she  does, stopping just outside the door to the adjacent room.*Spoiler: Adelaide*
Show

_"Who said anything has ended?"_ says the doctor. _"Twice now I have told you what to do; twice you are doing it."_ 
Adelaide utters a magical phrase and the runes on her bow take a soft blue  and white glow, electricity crackles out from the runes and envelopes  the limbs of the bow.

Quickly taking in the situation in the room she pulls back on her  bowstring, and looses a blue crackling arrow at the bloody aproned man  on the eastern edge of the scuffle, but her arrow is knocked aside by a hard magical force field several inches around him.

*R17T5.5:*  The great creature laughs horrifically and then for the benefit of everyone in the room, they hear a voice in their minds.*Spoiler: Allen, Harsk, Lucius, Telgarana*
Show

_"Oh, no, holy warrior of the Witless Wench. I spared you so that you could bring more of your friends to me, that I may do ... THIS!"_
The big creature sidesteps to the southwest corner. He opens his mouth horse-skulled mouth to a vast and terrifying width, and a sickly, fetid breath belches forth, followed by a dense swarm of bloated, black-winged flies that cover all three of the heroes in the clump, the fallen cultist, the weapon and wand on the ground, and even the northwestern tank where another of his type lies dormant. The flies proceed to shred everything in its path:
Lucius: hit squarely for *30 + sickened*.Lucius' Greatsword: _Requiem_, the adamantine longsword, has been destroyed.Telgarana's Curing Wand: Destroyed.Cultist: He expired a second before this attack, and now his body and all of his equipment is completely destroyed. He's not even difficult terrain anymore.Telgarana: Back a few feet from the first line, and still hopped up on haste, only takes *5 + 5 NL*.Harsk: Takes *31 + sickened*.Glass Case: The NW glass case is shredded, but not the body within, which simply plops limply to the ground. 

A 20-foot-square of flies now swarms in the area, with those three heroes inside that area.

*End Round 17, Begin Round 18 ...

R18T29:* *"Dammit, man!"* Harsk cries to Lucius, a cry that is mixed with a sense that Lucius' time may have come, *"Why'd the hell'dja do that?! Your more hurt than I am!"*

A slight pause, and to all, *"We might win this one fight, but we are battered and our people are every which way. Don't be a hero. Fall back to the others. I'll give us some cover."*

He concentrates, and it seems to require a deeper concentration than anything Allen, Telly, or Lucius would require for their psionics, wizardry, or prayers (respectively). Immediately emanating from him and filling much of this room is a deep, nearly impenetrable fog, a fog that even rolls out the western door to cover some of that area as well.

Still operating under haste, he passes Adelaide in the next room.

*R18T26:* Telgarana, you are weak, and you saw your healing wand get shredded. You only see 5' around you, but unless the monster has some ability to see through the fog, that means it can't see you if you try to leave. You do see Lucius through the fog, and he doesn't look good at all. You still have some _haste_ going. What do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29.
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (5 images) til R87T26. 
_* Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 5 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (30:45).
Rolth Lam:  24. _Displacement_ til R24T24.
*  _Mage armor_.  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
 Vivino: 23. FATIGUED til R17T21!!! 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!! PRONE!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. _Invisible_ til R26T22.1.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 1 round.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. (18:28). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (52:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (3). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T26:* Taking stock of the rapidly decaying situation and with heartfelt pain  at the lost of her curing wand,  Telgarana takes the better part of  valor and retreats. * "We've done all we can for now, we need to retreat and regroup."* 

Her _haste_ in its last seconds she makes great use of it, exiting the swarm, the fog cloud, the blood vat room, and then closing on the creepy man with apron and chirurgeon's tools.

*R18T25.5-25:* A queen's physician (blue) steps north to flank Iluvar with the aproned man, but Iluvar blocks that attack. Red, flanking with the cultist, just manages to make it past Vivino's mutagenic hide to stab him in the left temple with his sword cane for *6 mod*. It could have been worse, but Vivino's history with experimenting on his body has given him a bonier skull to protect against precise head shots.

*R18T24:* The aproned man steps away from Iluvar (though not Telly), and ingests something. In doing so, unlike normal things ingested, he does not open an attack from Telly. Instantly there is a change over him physically as he now seems more lean and feral than before. Lending his ugly, scarred face an even more hideous cast.

*R18T23:* Vivino, you are no longer fatigued! What do you do?

Allen on deck, Branwyn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29.
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (5 images) til R87T26. AS active for parry/ riposte.
_* Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
* _Ablative barrier_ (7 hours or until discharged): First 5 lethal she takes from each attk is NL. DR 5/-- vs. NL attacks. Converts total 5 damage.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (30:45).
Rolth Lam:  24. _Displacement_ til R24T24.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. _Invisible_ til R26T22.1.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 1 round.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Red-Blue Cultist (f):  15. (18:28). _Magic weapon_ on scythe. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection AC) on self. _Divine favor_.
 Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (52:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (3). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T23:* Vivino releases a calmly breath and gives a cold smile towards the cultists.  *"You should have killed me when you had the chance...now prepare to die!"* 

He cuts to position seven, hacking at the cultist woman's left knee for *19*, who falls in a scream of anguish and pain. Though down, Vivino doesn't think she is dead, and isn't going to see her rise again so he gives a low pendulum cut that severs her arm and goes deep into her breastplate and chest. Yup, that did it.

He turns around menacingly on the Queen's Physician blocking the door to the south.

*R18T22.1:* A voice is heard from right next to Telgarana. "Oooh, I love your lavendar locks! What do you think of my art gallery!"

Telly looks to see nothing there than she feels a ripping pain in her upper right arm as she looks again and there is a small crossbow bolt embedded in her brachial artery for *19 lethal + 5 NL (+ 3 bleed)*. As Telly's world goes dark, there is a harlequined blonde elf standing right next to her. For all of her rotten luck, her 5 mirror images didn't do any blood good against this bitch's damnable luck. 

Everyone else sees Telgarana hold her arm in pain, dropping her black-bladed katana on the ground, followed by Telgarana herself. Meanwhile, Jolistina is on the other side of Telgarana, having come from seemingly nowhere before she fast reloads her hand crossbow and ducks south into the doorway.

*R18T22:* Back in the room to the far east, Allen, what do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29.
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (5 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_* Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (30:45).
Rolth Lam:  24. _Displacement_ til R24T24.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. Stealth 23.
Allen: 22. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 1 round.
Lurk: 20. _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
*  _Protection from evil_ til R18T13. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R18T13 (haste effect). SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (52:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T22:* With the cloud blocking his range of view, Allen decides the best thing  to do is to leave the room and hope that the others are leaving too. He  follows the wall going to the west and then south, aiming to reach the  door he came into the room through. Once he's through the door, he  continues out to the edge of the cloud so he can see again. Zooming along with the power of the haste, he ends up at the doorway to the northern room that had held a bunch of zombies previously, and is adjacent to a Queen's Physician, wherever the hell that guy came from. Worse, as Allen looks around, not only does he see a room opened to the south .... but there he is ... the man who almost single-handedly wiped out his last group: Rolth Lam, son of the deceased crimelord Gaedran Lam!

*R18T21:* Branwyn continues to play his panpipes, Lurk sort of swaying back and forth to the tune on her master's shoulder.

*R18T16:* Iluvar carefully casts a healing spell, then moves to Telgarana to deliver it. Unfortunately, her _mirror images_ foils friend and foe alike. Iluvar dismisses an image, but fails to touch Telgarana.

*R18T13:* Lucius, your _communal protection from evil_ effect falters on yourself (as well as Allen, Branwyn, & Lurk). Also, your _channel vigor_ likewise ends. To top that off, you are sickened. What do you do?

Adelaide on deck, Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29.
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (4 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_* Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (30:45).
Rolth Lam:  24. _Displacement_ til R24T24.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. Stealth 23.
Allen: 22. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 2 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. CMW spell active on his hand.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
*  SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (52:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T13:* Lucius hears his comrades falling back and calling out the plan but he  stands firm. Internally, he agrees falling back and regrouping is the  wise move. He heals himself for *23*, then holds his ground - hands up, ready to fight - and calls  out in Taldane. *"Allen, although we only met recently I can  tell you have a good heart. There are some battles people can't afford  to back out of, should this monster get away and cause more suffering  than it would be worst than a thousand of my own deaths. Be it by blade  or by fist, I must see this through. Thank you for being my comrade."*

Lucius attempts to step out of the swarm towards the monster, and continues speaking to the monster in Infernal: <*"Sei stato tremendamente educato, permettendomi  di parlare ai miei compagni in questo modo. Allora che ne dici se  finiamo questo, qui e ora!">*
*Spoiler: Infernal Translation*
Show

*"You have been tremendously polite, allowing me to talk to my mates in this way. So how about we finish this, here and now!"*

Lucius throws two gauntleted strikes at the creatures lower body. The first strike completely misses, and Khu'gdoc simply steps into the gap for his bulk to hit Lucius for *1 CON damage*. That hurt as Lucius takes soft tissue damage from the impact, but continues the monster's politeness as now Lucius is able to line up his second strike to where the thing's kidney might be for *14*. Karma's a bitch for good or ill, though, as the flies swarm and bite Lucius for *14* as well.

*R18T11:* Adelaide, your bow is in hand, and you still have some _haste_ in the tank. What do you do?

Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer on deck, Harsk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R19T26. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29.
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (4 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_* Protection from evil til R18T13. Haste_ til R19T26. Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (45:45).
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (30:45).
Rolth Lam:  24. _Displacement_ til R24T24.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. Stealth 23.
Allen: 22. _Haste_ til R19T26.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 2 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. CMW spell active on his hand.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R28T13!!!
*  SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. _Haste_ til R19T26. RS.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (38:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T11:* Adelaide is beginning to feel concerned, but she promised to help and will try her best while she can. *"I can't just leave them..."* 

She takes another step and draws her bow to fire again while casting a spell of protection on herself. Her first arrow hits shatters through several layers of magical defense to hit his left thigh before the arrow shatters harmlessly. The second arrow misses, and the third arrow bounces off of a magical field a few inches away from him. *Spoiler: Adelaide*
Show

_"Now you know why the last group down here was slaughtered. Once Rolth Lam is given time to protect himself with his spells, there is no defeating him. If you die here for your 'friends,' you are really dying for pride. Leave, and come back with people who are mage-killers to avenge the fallen-friends-to-be."_

*R18T5.5:* Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer looks to Lucius, almost "infecting" his mind with his buzzing thought-speech.*Spoiler: Khu'gdoc >>> Lucius*
Show

_"That time was to bring terror to your friends. A magical wand and a powerful sword destroyed. The terror of seeing a body flayed to nothingness. They left you behind to die. That is the politeness I grant you, death. But tell me your name, that I may crow of this deed later, for I saw you fighting off death before, and your fight continues."_
He now commits himself to putting power into his strikes, confident he can take the paladin, but also to make it harder to heal himself. Lucius' armor stops the bite, but a claw tears across the tiefling's hip for *21*, while the other claw grazes Lucius' belly for *15*.*Spoiler*
Show

_"There you are again, paladin ... almost the end. I see your life force ebbing out of your body."_

*End Round 18, Begin Round 19 ...

R19T29:* Harsk sees the nearly-perfectly-delivered arrow shatter against Rolth Lam. He knows the group is now really on the ropes, and he himself is feeling sickened from the swarm of flies. He calls to Torag to protect his new comrades in arms, but in particular to protect him with the resilience of a rhino, and Harsk's prayer turns his skin a dark, wrinkly gray. He then zooms to Telly's side, but also adjacent to the spellcaster. But before Harsk finished his movement, the spellcaster lashed out at him with a claw that hit Harsk farther away than expected, scoring a hit on his left shoulder for *9*.

No sooner does Harsk finish this short burst, than the _haste_ effect frop from Harsk, Allen, and Adelaide (and Telgarana), and Telgarana continues to bleed (*3 bleed*).

*R19T25.5-25:* Blue (Queen's Physician) tries to acrobatically step atop the cultist, but the blood coming out of her wounds makes it slick and he doesn't do a great job, and Vivino gives the man a sapping slash to his hip for *30 + fatigued*! The QP still takes the position, though, and then attacks Vivino from flank. If he wasn't just fatigued, he would have pushed through Vivino's thick skin, but timing is everything and he can't do it. Red does such a terrible job on his own attack, that he is briefly wide open before recovering.

*R19T24:* Rolth Lam concentrates, but instead of casting an actual spell, he brings about a magical effect, a gray field surrounding his hand and he tries to touch Iluvar, only to find Iluvar wildly capable in protecting himself from being simply touched. He steps a little more to the center of the room ... and next to Allen! To Allen he says in his cracking, hissing voice, *"So good to see you again, I never got your name the first time, and an elan is so rare in these parts."*

*R19T23:* Vivino, remember. You are no longer fatigued. Meanwhile, you are being flanked by two Queen's Physicians, and the creepy spellcaster showed in clawing Harsk that he ... well, has claws for one, but also can reach any hero in this room right now with his creepy, gray-aura'd hand. What do you do?

Jolistina on deck, Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (4 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (15:45). FATIGUED!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (30:45).
Rolth Lam:  24. _Displacement_ til R24T24. Grave touch necromancer ability on his hand.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. 3 STR damage til R19T22.1!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Can't use breath weapon until R19T23. Stealth 23.
Allen: 22. 
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 2 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. CMW spell active on his hand.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R28T13!!!
*  SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (38:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T23:* Vivino until now could not see much of the extended fight but it starts  sinking in how dire the situation is.  So once more he taps into  unbridled rage and seeks to even the playing field a bit.  *"If someone could grab my sword for me I would appreciate not leaving it behind."*

*"Now as for you lot, I think that we have delayed this long enough don't you..."*  he says eyeing the cultists near him.  Vivino's sword clatters to the  floor as claws emerge from his hands along with his jaw extending  abnormally.

Not even waiting for the transformation to fully complete, Vivino begins to tear into the cultists. Unfortunately, he should have waited as his first attack sends him wildly off balance, he calls on his acrobatics training to help him, but it is not enough as he falls to the ground. That doesn't stop his rage from still continuing to lash out at Red while flanking with Iluvar; in fact, Red completely doesn't expect it from this very low angle as Vivino bites him in the buttocks for *33*. He falls from the shock as Vivino does a breakdancing maneuver to shift to Blue and bites, but that physician is more wary of an attack from a prone opponent and ducks enough that Vivino doesn't bite through the man's hard leather boot.

To add fuel to Vivino's fire, the some of the weakness he had been feeling from Jolistina's spell effect now disappears, making Vivino even stronger (well, less weakened, but this way sounds more exciting)!!! Suddenly, Vivino is now one of the most terrifying combatants on the field. Literally ... _on_ the field ... as he is prone.

*R19T22.1:* Allen feels a piercing pain in his right shoulder and upper lung as he takes *22 (+3 bleed) + disoriented*. He looks due south and in that room he sees a Jolistina Susperio. She does a speed reload of her hand crossbow. *"Whoo! I got him for you, baby!"*

*R19T22:* Allen, you take *3 bleed*. You were attacked by Jolistina Susperio who annoyed your group with a danse macabre dumb-show of sorts back at Carowyn Manner. But what is really awful is that Rolth Lam is in the midst of the party. Normally, that is a tacticaly sound position, but the way Rolth dismantled your last party with so much death previously, he is fresh and fully loaded with protections, while your new party is barely keeping it together. Worse, Vivino took several minutes to jury-rig operate the elevator, and it would required that again to escape. If there was hope, it is dwindling. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (4 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (15:45). FATIGUED!!!
 Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (30:45). DYING!!
Rolth Lam:  24. _Displacement_ til R24T24. Grave touch necromancer ability on his hand.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. _Screaming bolt_ loaded.
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! Disoriented til R20T22.1 (-2 attack rolls, -4 vs. Jolistina).
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. SICKENED til R19T21!!!
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 2 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. CMW spell active on his hand.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R28T13!!!
*  SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (38:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T22:* *"You...You are going to die here. I promise this."* Allen speaks to Rolth, before he steps away from the man and focuses his power to do what he failed to do the last time. In that focus, Rolth attacks with claws on elongated arms, but doesn't get past Allen's psionic armor. Allen continues with his power, and as he concentrates his shadow elongates towards Rolth, and reaches out as if grabbing something, and there is a fizzle of energy. Rolth now looks as he did, but about 1-2' from where he was just seen standing. Rolth snarls at Allen.

*R19T21:* Branwyn steps away from Rolth to the far NE corner of the room, conntinuing to play his pipes. As he does so, everyone hears a strange commotion over by the lift. it is at once like a thousand soft pebbles combined with a high-pitched susurrus. In addition, Branwyn looks like he's recovered from his sickness from being in the blood vat room, his playing of the pipes shows a heartier lung capacity than before.

*R19T16:* Iluvar continues to attempt to heal Telgarana, getting rid of another image.

*R19T13:* Lucius, what do you do?

Adelaide on deck, Khu'gdoc in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (15:45). FATIGUED!!!
 Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (30:45). DYING!!
Rolth Lam:  24. Grave touch necromancer ability on his hand.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. _Screaming bolt_ loaded.
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! Disoriented til R20T22.1 (-2 attack rolls, -4 vs. Jolistina).
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. CMW spell active on his hand.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R28T13!!!
*  SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (38:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T13:* Lucius hanging on between life and death smiles beneath his helm at Khu'gdoc's question. *<"Devo scusarmi con te Khu'gdoc, perchÃ© quando  ho iniziato questa lotta ti ho visto solo come un mostro incomprensibile  e non sono riuscito a dare il mio nome e per questo mi dispiace. Sono  Lucius Spriteborn Santo Guerriero dell'Erede, figlio di Thadria Vilin  Cavaliere Errante dell'Erede, ricorda il mio nome e diffondilo in lungo e  in largo nell'abisso! Mi sento come se mi fossero rimasti solo pochi  colpi buoni in piÃ¹, quindi che ne dici di finire questo Khu'gdoc, il  mio degno nemico?">* 
*Spoiler: Infernal Translation*
Show

*"I have to apologize to you Khu'gdoc, because when I started this fight I  only saw you as an incomprehensible monster and I was unable to give my  name and for that I am sorry. I am Lucius Spriteborn Holy Warrior of  the Inheritor, son of Thadria Vilin Knight Wanderer of the Inheritor,  remember my name and spread it far and wide into the abyss! I feel like I  have only a few more good shots left, so how about finishing this  Khu'gdoc, my worthy enemy?"*
Though sickened, righteousness helps Lucius to punch Khu'gdoc in the left elbow for *12*, while his other gauntlet is turned aside by a deflection.

After throwing his two blows he breathes heavily and exclaims, *"I do regret not learning exactly what you are Khu'gdoc!"*

And with that, it is as if Lucius doesn't even try to dodge the flies but stands proud as they scour him for *17*, almost dropping him were it not for the timely use of a _hero's defiance_ spell, and him using his last lay on hands for *32 healing*, keeping him on his feet.

*R19T11:* Meanwhile, completely unaware of what happened to the east, Adelaide has her own problems.*Spoiler: Adelaide*
Show

_"Then at least make a fighting transit to the elevator. You hold the secret to their escape should they wish it. They won't wish it unless they have hope they can escape, probably feeling they are trapped here now. You can even hand off the key to someone else."_
Adelaide, what do you do?

Khu'gdoc on deck, Harsk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (15:45). FATIGUED!!!
 Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (30:45). DYING!!
Rolth Lam:  24. Grave touch necromancer ability on his hand.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! RS.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. _Screaming bolt_ loaded.
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! Disoriented til R20T22.1 (-2 attack rolls, -4 vs. Jolistina).
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. CMW spell active on his hand.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R28T13!!! 
*  SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T11:* Adelaide starts moving west taking the doctor's words in mind. She stops near Harsk, firing off a shot at the physician harassing Vivino. The arrow hits the man in his belly for *10 + 6 electricity*, dropping him! She says to Harsk, *"I've got the key to the elevator, we can fall back and regroup."* 

Harsk calls out, *"You heard her...!"*

*R19T5.5:* Khu'gdoc answers Lucius thusly, *<"Triste sciocco. Ti ho detto cosa sono, perché è nel mio nome... Khu'gdoc Portatore-di-Peste!">*
*Spoiler: Infernal*
Show

*"Sad fool. I told you what I am, for it is in my name ... Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer!"*

And then he follows up that answer with a bite that rips off a portion of Lucius' face at the lips, zygomatic arch, and nose, and drops him for *22*. Khu'gdoc doesn't even both finishing him off, but stalks over and past him through the cloud of mist and flies.

*End Round 19, Begin Round 20 ...

R20T29:* *"...your archer has the means outta here. Everyone begin transitioning to a fighting retreat!"* Harsk shouts, just before being overtaken by another bout of whatever seems to affect him, making him grow another inch while putting on more muscle mass. That said, he pushes against Telly's body a few times with his axe. Unfortunately, as accursed luck would have it ... he successfully bumps against her, unable to remove any images. He then steps up a little.

*R20T26:* Telly takes *3 bleed* ...

*R20T24:* Rolth Lam steps away from the seemingly inoffensive healer (Iluvar) towards Allen. "Oh, you're too late. I died months ago. But you are welcome to join me, you little insect," he says while touching Allen's arm. The touch makes Allen shiver, and gives him visions of rot and worms and stench, causing him to be *shakened*.

*R20T23:* Vivino, what do you do? You are currently raging, but also prone.

Jolistina on deck, Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Rolth Lam:  24. 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. _Screaming bolt_ loaded.
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! Disoriented til R20T22.1 (-2 attack rolls, -4 vs. Jolistina). SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. CMW spell active on his hand.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R28T13!!! DYING!!!
*  SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R20T23:* Vivino jumps to his feet, but not before Rolth Lam grazes his left foot through his boot for *4 mod*.

Vivino, roll a Fort save vs. a paralysis effect ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Rolth Lam:  24. 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. _Screaming bolt_ loaded.
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! Disoriented til R20T22.1 (-2 attack rolls, -4 vs. Jolistina). SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21: (4) images. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. CMW spell active on his hand.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R28T13!!! DYING!!!
*  SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R20T23:* ....Vivino is in a "jumping to feet" position when his left foot is grazed, and he instantly seizes and drops in a funny "shape" because he is paralyzed in the position of trying to explode upwards. Vivino is completely unmoving (and prone again). He lays there on the floor, raging in impotent horror.

*R20T22.1:* Jolistina steps out of the western side of the southern room, moving next to Rolth. She moves to far and too firmly to really be in any kind of sniping shape, but she does so confidently. She points and shoots at the bird-man in the corner playing panpipes. There is an ear-piercing noise when she does so, a screeching sound that becomes the loudest noise in the confines of this underground hall. She misses Branwyn, but takes an image. Meanwhile, there is a terrifying after echo from this shot which, even though missing, rattles the heroes' resolve, especially that of Adelaide & Allen (shaken, but Alllen is already shaken and they don't stack). Jolistina speed reloads her crossbow.

*R20T22:* Allen suffers *3 bleed*, but is no longer from Jolistina's previous disorienting shot. It has begun. What seems like the party's biggest and toughest bruiser (Vivino) is the first to stumble to Rolth's paralyzing claws. Rolth's position - surrounded - would give most villains pause, but with that _long arm_ effect going with paralyzing claws, and as powerful as he is, this is right where he wants to be. Allen, you are scared right now, your teeth practically chattering and your throat making slight whimpering noises. The self-righteous anger and vengeance you want to manifest is quailing being so close to the most dangerous killer you've ever known, and he even has an equally terrifying sidekick. Add to all of this a strange, high-pitched, chittering noise coming from the elevator. What do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Lurk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Rolth Lam:  24. 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! PARALYZED til R25T23!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal).
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. CMW spell active on his hand.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). Sandals of the lightest step (_air walk_) til R19T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R28T13!!! DYING!!!
*  SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. SHAKEN til R21T22.1.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R20T22:* *"There's a distinct difference between dead and what you are. One day..."*  He trails off, his forced confidence fading. He turns away from Rolth  and vanishes, appearing on the other side of the door before retreating  further, now that he knows he's not in a position to win. He gets into the elevator, and there is a strange sound - not only the high-pitched chittering but several types of vibration happening in the elevator cabin at this time ....

*R20T21.1-.0:* .... further compounded when a swarm of rats pushes through every conceivable gap in the elevator cabin. Allen, already in a state of fear, practically hyperventilates in fear as he is swarmed over and covered .... and then strangely left behind as the rats continue across the room once they finish collecting from getting past the elevator cabin's cracks and crevices. Hearing his friends arrive, Branwyn continues to play his pipes to call them into the room.

*R20T16:* Iluvar, what do you do?

Lucius (on deck), Adelaide in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Rolth Lam:  24. 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! PARALYZED til R25T23!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal).
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Swarm of Rats: 21.1. (27:27).
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. CMW spell active on his hand.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lucius: 13. SICKENED til R28T13!!! DYING!!!
*  SMITE declared on Khu'gdoc Plaguagebringer (+2 attk, +7 dmg)!!! 
*  Currently has _status_ cast on Sindri (not here) and Iluvar. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. SHAKEN til R21T22.1.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R20T16:* Iluvar looks around anxiously considering the options.* "Pharasma aid me!"*, he pleads. He looks first at Vivino, and sees that Vivino is "Fragile." That's enough for him to Vivino. Luckily, Rolth was paying attention to Vivino and Jolistina has a hand crossbow out for him to do that without trouble. Iluvar than puts his hand on Vivino, and the CMW effect goes to give the alchemist *21 healing*.

*R20T13:* The end comes for one of you. The first of a possible many. Iomedae is merciful for he does not feel the bite of the actual passing.

Iluvar, you feel something ... a little strange. Like some type of energy you were connected to that was faint has ended.

*R20T11:* Adelaide, you are still feeling effects of fear. What do you do?

Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer on deck, Harsk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors tripped, poison expended; won't reset until R18T23.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Rolth Lam:  24. 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26.
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! PARALYZED til R25T23!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal).
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Swarm of Rats: 21.1. (27:27).
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. 
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. SHAKEN til R21T22.1.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R20T11:* *"Se..see you at the Elevator." * Adelaide's voice waivers just a bit when talking to Harsk. She chants a spell and then disappears. 

*R20T5.5:* A terrifying roar comes from the west. Stalking out of Harsk's mist from that direction is a very gangly chumanoid that is upwards of 14' tall, but can't weigh more than a sturdy normal human. It looks like its skin is covered in pockmarks and pustules, and in place of a head is something that looks like a horse's skull.

*R20T5:* The Gray Maiden, tied up in the far western room screams in mortal terror as a rats come up from one side, and though distant she sees that inhuman horror in the vat room all the way to the east.

*End of Round 20 ...*

There is a flash of cold, blue light and loud sound that everyone sees or hears, at least indirectly. However, what is seen next is only seen a little by Branwyn, but otherwise mainly by Harsk and Allen.  In a combination of a DC Comics boom tube and a Marvel comics Bifrost riot of colors a figure appears only a few feet from Allen! All around the figure there is a circle of popping and hissing from now fast-melting frost that killed all of the rats that Branwyn spent so long summoning.

The creature looks around, and notices Allen cowering in the elevator. A voice calls out from her somewhat vulturine head. *"All of you, will now die. Flee now while you can, for I shall leave none that stay alive. For either you are aligned with those who killed my master and his wife and made their five children orphans,"* and she continues but this time glaring at Allen, *"or you were too incompetent to protect them. Test not my mercy, for like the Lady of Graves, I have none. And my heart, frozen and hard like Her own."*

*Begin Round 21 ....

R21T29:* Harsk suffers signifcant visible pain again as the downward pointing tusks grow and thicken, now at a size that is comparable to an animal or predator of his size, not a dwarf. He sees death from two sides and looks to Iluvar and says, and like a person having trouble speaking with these teeth, not quite used to them, *"In the name of the Forgemaster, man, what have you done?"*

He casts a healing spell that glows on his hand, trying to touch Telgarana. It doesn't work, but now there are only two images on her.

*R21T26:* Telgarana suffers *3 bleed*.

*R21T24:* Rolth, seeing the situation take a strange turn from both east and west, calmly drinks a small vial, and then takes out a dagger of exceptional make ... no mere chirurgeon's tool.

*R21T23:* Vivino rages against his paralyzed condition on the floor, but is otherwise impotent.

*R21T22.1:* Jolistina steps away from Iluvar and casts a spell on herself, turning invisible. 

*R21T22:* Allen, you take *3 bleed*. It's Lilim! But she has promised to kill _everyone_ that sticks around for she will have bloody satisfaction for the death of Fathi al-din and Hulya. But she did take a step away from you. What do you do?

Branwyn/Lurk on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors reset, but poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!! _CMW_ currently on hand.
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. *3 BLEED!!!* UNCONSCIOUS!!!
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! PARALYZED til R25T23!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til R71T22.1.
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. 
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. SHAKEN til R21T22.1. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Lilim: 9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R21T22:* Allen shivers at the creatures arrival, taking a deep breath to address it. *"I  will live the rest of my life with the guilt of their deaths, along  with those of my comrades. I am weak. If it pleases you, you may take my  life, but please do not kill my comrades here. The monster in the  farthest room, the Darakhul, and the elven woman with the crossbow are  the three biggest threats. It is likely either the woman or the monster  that killed Phi and the others, while the Darakhul was what nearly  killed me and my closest friends. I am waiting here for others to escape  with me."* 

*"All I see...."* says Lilim to Allen...

*R21T21:* Branwyn curses as he hears the long-awaited rats that were finally coming to his pipes' call ... die some unseen, horrible death. He bolts through the open doorway to the north, Lurk on his shoulder.

*R21T20:* Iluvar looks at life leaving Telgarana and tries to use the _stabilize_ spell. The spell doesn't seem to work as Telly is continuing to bleed.

*R21T11:* Adelaide, your studied target is Jolistina, and because she stepped before casting a spell, you can tell where she probably is. One good thing is that you regain your wits enough that you are no longer shaking from being scared. What do you do?*Spoiler: Adelaide*
Show

*"Hey,"* says Dr. Davaulus, *"that bird-guy probably has a good idea. Sneak around the north end while your fool friends distract the others. Just make sure he goes through that door first."*

Newcomer (Lilim) on deck, Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors reset, but poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!! _CMW_ currently on hand.
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade in hand. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. UNCONSCIOUS!!! *3 BLEED!!!*
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! PARALYZED til R25T23!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til R71T22.1.
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. 
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Lilim: 9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.
Gray Maiden (Red): 5. (24:24). 19 arrows. Bow and longsword on deck. Tied up. DELAYING!!!
* Arms tied to sides, but shield in hand.
*  POISONED: Weakened (CHA track), -2 CHA checks. 

*OOC*
 Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (1). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R21T11:* With the cover of invisibility, Adelaide casts a spell to help her allies. Adjacent to Harsk, a magical chanting can be heard. Upon completing the spell she takes off after Branwyn through the door to the north. 

*R21T9:* *"... are the words of a coward,"* Lilim continues, *"who - while his words may be correct - was no less wise for having spoken them."*

The frost of her entrance is gone, leaving a disgusting mound of dead rats. She steps over to the tied up Gray Maiden. *"I have fought your sisters in the Lady's Light. I offer you this simple mercy."*

She draws her right hand behind her in an upward moving arc. As she does so, a long pole extends from both directions of her now closing grasp. By the time her hand has wound directly above her, a blade forms from the outermost portion of the haft that arcs. At the three-quarter-point, this strange creature is now replete with multiple, now visible accoutrements about her. And at the final downward stroke, the downward stroke of the black scythe with a liquid-silver blade stabs directly into the Gray Maiden's skull ... killing her outright, cutting the woman's scream off abruptly.

*R21T5.5:* From the opposite end, the monstrosity simply teleports right into the midst of the central room, cutting off one of the doors from a quick exit.

*End Round 21, Begin Round 22 ...

R22T29:* Harsk touches Telgarana, and the spell finally goes off, stopping her bleeding and giving both *18 healing + 18 NL healing*. He then steps over to Telgarana, who is waking now, and lifts her - opening himself up for the attack she would have had to endure had she gotten up under her own power. The skull-headed monstrosity bites Harsk in his upper left arm for *13*. Harsk screams in pain as his wounds have only been increasing. *"Wake up, girl."*

*R22T26:* Telgarana, you groggily shake your head after having sensed consciousness and gone in a 90-degree angle. It takes a second for you to realize that Harsk has you propped on your feet. Your black bladed katana is on the floor. Rolth Lam, Jolistina Susperio, and some horse-skull-headed monstrosity are here, with that monstrosity having you in reach ... should you reach for your sword. That said, the world is swimming slowly about you, telling you that you are hopelessly concussed ... or under the effects of a _haste_ spell. You do note that looking at your arm there are a couple after-images, so _mirror image_ is still working. To the east, some new player is here, and you clearly see this weird, somewhat vulturine horror pull a black scythe with a flowing silver edge out of the skull of the Gray Maiden who was tied up. The Gray Maiden is unmoving. When you linger a little bit in that creature's direction, Harsk says, *"NOT a friend."*

What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors reset, but poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!  _CMW_ currently on hand.
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26.
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R25T23!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til R71T22.1.
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. _Haste_ til R28T11.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Lilim: 9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.

*OOC*
 Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R22T26:* Telgarana blinks awake and assesses the situation. She attempts to cast a spell defensively,  thinking to herself,  _"Will Desna smile on the desperate this day?"_ 

Fizzle.  No. No, she will not. 

She knows better than to tempt Fate twice, so she takes a careful step ... _*gulp*_ .... right next to the 14' tall horror.

*R22T24:* Rolth smiles, seeing Telgarana moving. He calls to her in his rattling, dry wheeze of speech, *"What pretty hair you have, dear. Colored, obviously, as lavendar is not a true color for an elf, and you don't appear to have a bloodline to have made it. But Jolistina can tell you that a little bit of makeup goes a long way for art. You will make a lovely zombie. Hold on, though. I have some business to attend to."*

From where he is, he steps a little to the west to line himself up perfectly, and using the full length of his freakishly long arms, he goes to slit Vivino's throat, doing *7 mod* Vivino's neck. It's only a very thin line of blood one what was obviously an attempted coup de grace, and the skill with which Folth did the cut makes one thing a lot more opening of his throat would have occurred. *"Interesting. I will have to study that one more once I have him on the gurney. He seems to have resisted my bloodletting cut."*

*R22T23:* Vivino, you learned an important lesson today as you managed to resist what could have been far worse. And that is your organ preservation has even hardened your arteries ... but in a good way. You are still paralyzed, do you use spontaneous healing again? Also, you see Jolistina clearly, but unfortunately have no way of communicating that information.

Jolistina on deck, Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors reset, but poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!  _CMW_ currently on hand.
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26.
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R25T23!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til R71T22.1.
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. _Haste_ til R28T11.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Lilim: 9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.

*OOC*
 Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R22T23:* Vivino finds that while he can't even control his adenoid muscles in his throat enough to growl, at least his incredible control of autonomic systems still functions, even if voluntary systems do not, and he *fast heals 5*. All things considered, being paralyzed is like a little rest ... if it weren't for the fact he was still burning rage.

*R22T22.1:* There is a whizzing sound right by Telgarana as another image is ripped from her. 15' to Telly's east, just inside the western room, Jolistina is standing there and fast-reloading her hand crossbow. She gives a good laugh, *"Ahahahah! Ohh, your mirror image foiled my invisibility. Too bad that is one less layer of protection against Big Ugly!"*

*R22T22:* Allen, you suffer *3 bleed*. You are still scared. What do you do?

Branwyn/Lurk on deck, Iluvar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors reset, but poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!  _CMW_ currently on hand.
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26.
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R25T23!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til 
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. _Haste_ til R28T11.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Blue Cultist (f):  
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Lilim: 9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.

*OOC*
 Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R22T22:* Allen will remain here, waiting for others to come join him. After Lilim  walks away, even though she can probably still hear him, he responds to  what she said. *"I've lost two teams already.  I'm the only one who survived this fight last time. And I was one of the  only survivors of the fight that led to me meeting Phi and the others.  All I really want is to complete the mission we set out on. But I failed  again. I don't even know how many of my comrades this time will make it  back. I repeat. Please do not kill my comrades. They had nothing to do  with the deaths of that family."* 

*R2T21:* Branwyn goes over and unlocks the door that Adelaide had locked a minute ago.

*R2T16:* Iluvar, you have a haste on you (again). To add to things, you are pretty sure you thought you heard a woman casting spells to the south of you, but somewhat distant and out of sight. What do you do?

Adelaide on deck, Lilim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors reset, but poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!  _CMW_ currently on hand.
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26.
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R25T23!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til 
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. _Haste_ til R28T11.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Blue Cultist (f):  (xx:xx).
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Lilim: 9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.

*OOC*
 Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R22T16:* *"I fear we need to go. Make haste to leave."*, Iluvar orders his companions. He then moves to pick up Vivino, but doing so opens him up to attack and he gets slashed along his head by Rolth's claws for *8*, and bitten in the left shoulder by the big monster for *16*. Iluvar wasn't but barely wounded before and can take it, but when he goes to lift Vivino with his gear, he finds that it is a herculean effort and starts to move westwards.

As soon as he gets past the double doors, figures on the double doors attack him and his charge. A scythe from the door trap slashes Vivino for *8*, but misses Iluvar. Iluvar moves around the first dead Gray Maiden and out of reach of the strange creature with the scythe and gets just inside the elevator ... a large mass of dead rats making travel difficult the last way.

*R22T11:* Adelaide, Branwyn just unlocked the door you locked a minute ago, but you can't get in to actually open the door until Branwyn moves out of that door-alcove. What do you do?

Lilim on deck, Khu'gdoc in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors reset, but poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!  _CMW_ currently on hand.
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26.
_*_ Black Blade Strike til R20T26. AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. AOO used.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R25T23!!! CARRIED by Iluvar.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til 
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. _Haste_ til R28T11. Carrying Vivino, but STR revets to normal on his next round.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Blue Cultist (f): 12.  (28:28).
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11.
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Lilim: 9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. RS. AOO used.
*  Swarm of Flies will linger til R20T5.5.

*OOC*
 Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

[/QUOTE]

----------


## lostsole31

*R22T11:* Adelaide delays, waiting for Branwyn to open the door. 

*R22T9:* The newcomer flies into and sets down in the elevator right in front of Allen. *"Your words are ash in your mouth, as your body will soon be ash. And you, you are not your friends."*

She swings her scythe upwards on a reverse strike into Allen's right calf and shin with a combination of brute force, extremely sharp weapon, and soul-sucking energy. Allen puts as much as he can into mitigating as much of it as he can with his resilience, completely burning out his psionic reserves and still taking *17* after that strike. Allen doesn't stay standing so much as he slams back into the elevator's wall for support.

*"This is how they died, isn't it? And you lived? You mewled for mercy, thinking your groveling, craven words or mien could change what was going to be."*

*R22T5.5:* Telgarana hears the monster's thoughts. In fact, EVERYONE hears its thoughts.*Spoiler: Telgarana, but also EVERYONE*
Show

_"I smell your hypocrisy, your bland desires for that which is 'good.' That somehow if you live a life of restraint and kindness, it will be one of meaning.It will not stop the doom that faces us all. The doom that even now your paladin friend succumbed to."_
It then begins its onslaught. It bites Telly right on the face at the jaw with a crit. Telly resists having her jaw broken initially, but the shredding effect on her face still does *22*, and as weak as she is that is still enough to make her fall. It attacks the dwarf, missing with one claw but slashing Harsk in the knee with the other for *10*.

*End Round 22, Begin Round 23 ...

R23T29:* Harsk just touches himself with the healing energies on his hand for *13 healing*. 

*"Hey, big guy!"* calls Harsk to the monster. *"We didn't put you in those tanks. We didn't kill your pals. You want some payback now that the goody-elf is down, fine. But lash out at whose responsible. This cultist and that aproned man. They were behind it all."*

He looks down at Telgarana's unconscious form, possibly dead, still bearing a damned image that would like as much foul him if he tried to help her. Though she cannot hear him, he gets out a wet, croaking. "Sorry, girl. You fought well, but I can't save you. May your patron preserve you."

And with that, he attempts to escape the gauntlet of enemies.

It is ... an unimpressive attempt. Truly. Harsk slips on some of the blood that slows him down as he tries to recover. The monster bites him in his big, clumsy foot that slides away from Harsk from Telly's earlier blood pool, though not as strongly as it could for *9*. He gets past, though, and with Rolth having focused on Iluvar previously, the hasted Hask hustles hurriedly hence from horror. And to a new one. He gets to a corner behind an elevator. *"I don't know any of these people until today. I have no more strength to fight. But the Big Ugly, Rolth Lam, and Jolistina are going to be a lot of a fight. Come with us, so we may avenge our two fallen when we come back."*

*R23T24:* Rolth Lam takes an extract, seemingly ignoring the monstrosity behind him and moves into the entrance room, standing astride the Gray Maiden that Vulture-Lady just killed.

*R23T23:* Vivino, do you use your last bit of spontaneous healing while you're paralyzed (and held like wee bairn in Iluvar's arms)?

Jolistina on deck, Allen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors reset, but poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. _Displacement_ til R30T24.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R25T23!!! CARRIED by Iluvar.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til ???
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. _Haste_ til R28T11. Carrying Vivino, but STR revets to normal on his next round.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Blue Cultist (f): 12.  (28:28).
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. DELAYING!!!
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Lilim: 9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. AOO used.

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R23T23:* Vivino growls in his head with frustration.

*R23T22.1:* Jolistina steps away from the big monster and casts _invisibility_ on herself again.

*R23T22:* Allen, you suffer *3 bleed*, and now are barely standing. What do you do?

Branwyn/Lurk on deck, Iluvar in the hole, Adelaide delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern trap reset. Eastern doors reset, but poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. _Displacement_ til R30T24.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R25T23!!! CARRIED by Iluvar.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til R
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  Been playing _pipes of the sewers_ for 3 rounds.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, DELAYING!!!
Iluvar: 16. Crane style. _Haste_ til R28T11. Carrying Vivino, but STR revets to normal on his next round.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Blue Cultist (f): 12.  (28:28).
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. DELAYING!!!
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Lilim: 9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. AOO used.

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R23T22:* Allen shakes a little, and starts to calmly walk out of the elevator, not acting rushed as he speaks to Lilim. *"Don't  kill me in this elevator. Don't let my corpse ruin the others escape.  As for me, I should have died long ago. I accept this death.  Just...please make this promise. My life is worthless, and I feel like I  only survived to make sure that they can be avenged. You avenge their  deaths, and I will die."* As soon as he finishes, he turns  back toward Lilim, holding his arms out unflinchingly, closing his eyes  as he awaits his death.

She lets him walk shakily out of the elevator. With difficulty, because of rats, and he turns south to get in the nook by the elevator ... the one with the torch.

*R23T21:* Branwyn, with Lurk on his shoulder, opens the door and moves out. A scythe removes one of Lurk's images, but does *8* to Lurk. And with that, the entire entryway ... all of *G1* (but not the elevator) is filled with a dust. Harsk sees it coming and avoids it. Allen puts his face uncomfortably close to the flames of the torch, so that the poison dust is burnt away. However, Branwyn and Lurk both fail. Each take damage to their sense of self and are *Weakened*.

Branwyn ties to acrobatically continue, as does Lurk, but his coughing makes his acrobatics super under par. Rolth lashes out at the bird, just missing, though. The farthest he gets is on a mess of rats, though, because Iluvar/Vivino and Lilim are the in way.

*R23T16:* Iluvar, your momentary strength gives and you unceremoniously drop Vivino on the elevator floor next to you. You are hasted, and standing in a thick clump of dead rats (difficult terrain) in the elevator. This newcomer is garbed as a Pharasmin and nearly killed Allen outright, but then let him walk out of the elevator without striking when she had a chance. Everyone is converging on the elevator to escape. Carrying Vivino took you out of crane style. You are still feeling heroic, and protected from fire. What do you do?

Blue cultist on deck, Lilim in the hole, Adelaide delaying (and Branwyn opened the door) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. _Displacement_ til R30T24.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R25T23!!! CARRIED by Iluvar.
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til R
Allen: 22. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R24T24!!!
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. POISONED w/ Ungol Dust til R27T21!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, POISONED w/ Ungol Dust til R27T21!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. Carrying Vivino, but STR revets to normal on his next round.
* Protection judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to AC). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Blue Cultist (f): 12.  (28:28).
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. DELAYING!!!
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Lilim: 9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (26:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. AOO used.

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R23T16:* *"Pharasma give us your aid and lend me your grace,"* Iluvar beseeches his deity. He shuffles through the rat bodies and reaches out to Allen, casting a spell and touching Allen. A soft, bluish-white light goes from Iluvar to Allen.

*R23T12:* Blue cultist has come out of the westernmost of the two doors to the southern room in the art gallery, and gets up to the opened double doors.

*R23T9:* *"Very well, fellow Pharasmin, I shall only gainsay his life ... and yours ... if you still are here when I am done."*  She simply picks up and flies by an act of will to the far NE corner of the room.  

*"Darakhul!"* she calls in challenge to Rolth as something happens to her movements that are not unlike some of the party's own at this time. *"Undead filth. Urgathoan thug. Aberrant putrescence mimicking the form of a man. I am Lilim, former bodyguard of Fathi al-Din and Hulya al-Din. The orphans they sired shall know tonight their parents' deaths have been answered. I am the bearer of the Shard of Greed, Pharasma's servant, and your doom."*

*R23T5.5:* The Big Ugly moves west, and attacks the cultist with a bite on her left upper leg for *15*. The woman, shocked at this turn of events screams in pain.

*End Round 23, Begin Round 24 ...

R24T29:* Harsk grows and thickens again before withdrawing into the elevator.

*R24T24:* *"What are you?"* Rolth asks Lilim with as much curiosity in his voice as an apathetic drudge can muster. *"I can't wait to open you up to find out what makes you work. But first, just a moment, please, I want to make sure one of you doesn't escape again."*

He steps away from Lilim and casts a spell at Allen. Allen looks like he is fighting something internal ....

*R24T23:* Vivino is still paralyzed ...

*R24T22.1:* A woman's voice is heard casting, and three bolts of arcane force come from the east to just rip through Big Ugly's resistance to hurt him for *6 force*. Jolistina appears again as she darts into the art gallery and north into the north-central room.

*R24T22:* Allen takes *3 bleed*, and drops to the ground while then taking *3 healing*, which also stops any future bleeding. He is prone on the ground and lapsed consciousness only briefly, and he may feel fear, but he is no longer shaken.

Allen, roll a Will save. Assuming you are successful, what do you do?

Branwyn/ Lurk on deck, Iluvar in the hole, Adelaide delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. _Displacement_ til R30T24.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R25T23!!! 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til ....
Allen: 22. _Lend judgment_ til R30T16 (healing, fast heal 3).
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. POISONED w/ Ungol Dust til R27T21!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, POISONED w/ Ungol Dust til R27T21!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. Carrying Vivino, but STR revets to normal on his next round.
* Healing judgment active (Fast Healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Lend judgment_ (healing) on Allen til R30T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Blue Cultist (f): 12.  (13:28).
Adelaide: 11. Bow in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. DELAYING!!!
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (20:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R24T22:* Allen had some choice words for Rolth, but Rolth's mind overpowers Allen's own and shuts him down so that in an entirely different way than Vivino, Allen finds himself completely paralyzed in place! 

*R24T21.5:* Hearing the door open and commotion in the next room Adelaide will make her way to the elevator. Her hasted speed helps her greatly, and she safely squeezes in right by Vivino and takes the elevator key into hand. Invisibly, Adelaide's voice is hard calling out from inside the elevator cabin, *"Everyone, gather in! I'm here with the key."*

*R24T21-20:* Branwyn acrobatically gets into the elevator, but Lurk doesn't fare so well ... again. Branwyn seems to fight off the poison, but Lurk continues to be affected, and then Rolth slashes her for *7*, and now she plops to the ground in a mound of rats, paralyzed.

*R24T16:* Iluvar, you *fast heal 3*. What do you do?

Blue cultist on deck, Lilim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. _Displacement_ til R30T24. AOO used.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R25T23!!! 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til ....
Allen: 22. _Lend judgment_ til R30T16 (healing, fast heal 3). PARALYZED by _hold person_ til R32T24; Will DC 20 each round to end!!!
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, POISONED w/ Ungol Dust til R27T21!!! PARALYZED til R31T20!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Charisma poison doesnt add his Charisma bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as lay on hands) and doesnt gain bonus spells per day from his Charisma. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Charisma-based rolls. A Charisma-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. Carrying Vivino, but STR revets to normal on his next round.
* Healing judgment active (Fast Healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Lend judgment_ (healing) on Allen til R30T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Blue Cultist (f): 12.  (13:28).
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (20:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R24T16:* Iluvar says, *"No more of us are going to die here. Get going!"

*He picks goes to pick up Allen, and Rolth claws the back of Iluvar's right knee for *7*. And now Iluvar feels what Vivino felt, as his whole body begins to stiffen.

Iluvar, roll a Fort save ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe as well. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. _Displacement_ til R30T24. AOO used.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R25T23!!! 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til ....
Allen: 22. _Lend judgment_ til R30T16 (healing, fast heal 3). PARALYZED by _hold person_ til R32T24; Will DC 20 each round to end!!!
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, POISONED w/ Ungol Dust til R27T21!!! PARALYZED til R31T20!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Charisma poison doesnt add his Charisma bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as lay on hands) and doesnt gain bonus spells per day from his Charisma. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Charisma-based rolls. A Charisma-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. Carrying Vivino, but STR revets to normal on his next round.
* Healing judgment active (Fast Healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Lend judgment_ (healing) on Allen til R30T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Blue Cultist (f): 12.  (13:28).
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (20:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (4). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R24T16 (Cont'd):* Besmara is in league, no doubt, with Urgathoa here in the latter's fane. For no sooner did Iluvar promise no more dead among his side, then in the very act of compassion meant to save the strange elan from his doom, Iluvar now may just share it. For faster than Iluvar can even get out any other word his body practically petrifies from the pain of Rolth - a creature Iluvar never took the time to assess - and his strange claws.

And now, a petrified Iluvar stands over a petrified Allen.

*R24T12:* Blue doesn't even know from enemies now, looking up at the monster that escaped and hurt her so badly. But she is also as insane as her brothers and sisters lying dead in the other rooms. *"No, creature, you were brought to this world to serve Urgathoa, and you will serve me as Her representative!"* she calls while casting a healing spell on herself for *6*.

*R24T9:* *"Necromancer, for I recognize your trappings, so!"* the Newcomer gets Rolth's attention. *"Test your powers on me, if you dare!"*

The newcomer brilliantly and aerobatically places herself in front of Iluvar (and Allen) and attacks with her scythe, though it impacts against a force field several inches from him.

*R24T5.5:* The large creature gives a deep chuckle before everyone hears its insipid voice in their heads.*Spoiler: Big Ugly's Telepathy >>> Everyone*
Show

_"Oh, I imagine you did quite well in distilliing my kin's contagion-bearing properties. But that was the use Urgathoa had for us, wasn't it? I am guessing, if fate decreed I should be free, then it means that Her work is done. And so ... is yours."_

And with that, he bites downward to bite the cultist in the left hand for *15*. She screams in terrified pain. A claw tears across her chest, ripping open her breastplate and stopping her screams, holding her in place, as the other claw bears down through her shoulder and lungs and together he rends her body to lie in a gory puddle.

*End Round 24, Begin Round 25 ...

R25T29:* Harsk drops his battleaxe at his feet, takes out a vial, and drinks it, getting *15 healing*.

*R25T24:* Rolth recovers from all of the people doing activity around him. He then steps right up to Allen. *"No, insect. Not this time. There will be no pile of false ash left behind. I will not be denied."*

He slashes Allen's leg at the femoral artery with a coup de grace.  Lilim attacks, but her scythe seems to chop through Rolth, only for Rolth's apparent position to have slightly changed and her scythe goes through nothing but air. Rolth's skillful knife, however, finds its home. Allen, though paralzyed, slowly sinks into a relaxed, non-paralyzed pose, a sign to others that he is dead, not merely unconscious. 

*R25T23:* Vivino, the paralysis finally ends with a tingle! You actually did not see Allen get murdered just now, though you did hear Rolth's speech. You are prone, you've been raging this whole time, and you are _hasted_. Also, you are "squeezing" now that you are awake, in the same space as Adelaide, and she has a key on a lanyard in her hand, with her hand poised towards the control. You may need to crawl to stand up and the two eastern squares of the elevator are difficult terrain due to a pile of dead rats. Also, Iluvar is paralyzed, and just outside the elevator. What do you do? Do you keep raging?

Jolistina on deck, Adelaide in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. _Displacement_ til R30T24. 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til ....
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, POISONED w/ Ungol Dust til R27T21!!! PARALYZED til R31T20!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Charisma poison doesnt add his Charisma bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as lay on hands) and doesnt gain bonus spells per day from his Charisma. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Charisma-based rolls. A Charisma-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. Carrying Vivino, but STR revets to normal on his next round.
* Healing judgment active (Fast Healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Lend judgment_ (healing) on Allen til R30T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9. DS.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (20:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R25T23:* Howling in freedom and frustration,  Vivino crawls out from underneath and stands in the open space in the elevator. *"Thank you for getting me this far in my state.   Here is hoping we can repay the favor.  Hopefully we can still save as  many of our fellows as possible. "* 

Vivino sees Telgarana way on the other side of the "art gallery," but Allen is nowhere to be seen.

*R25T22.1:* Jolistina's actions/ movement/ position are unknown.

*R25T11:* Adelaide, you have the key in hand, and Harsk, Branwyn and Vivino are in the elevator. Iluvar is paralyzed just outside. You can't see Allen. Telgaran's fallen body is far to the east ... past Big Ugly.*Spoiler: Adelaide*
Show

_"You want to stall. You want to hope somehow that it will all work out,"_ says Dr. Davaulus, standing betweeen Harsk and yourself. _"But that is how this will only get worse for you. Jolistina is still out there as well, waiting to take pot shots at all of you. Insert the key, Adelaide, and we can all get out of here ... heal up, and come back for vengeance."_
What do you do?

Branwyn on deck, Lurk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. _Displacement_ til R30T24. 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. _False life_.
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til ....
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Lurk: 20. Sitting on Branwyn's shoulder, POISONED w/ Ungol Dust til R27T21!!! PARALYZED til R31T20!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Charisma poison doesnt add his Charisma bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as lay on hands) and doesnt gain bonus spells per day from his Charisma. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Charisma-based rolls. A Charisma-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. Carrying Vivino, but STR revets to normal on his next round.
* Healing judgment active (Fast Healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. _Lend judgment_ (healing) on Allen til R30T16.
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9. DS.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (20:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R25T11:* From the empty space in the elevator comes a tearful voice, *"Illuvar... I... there's nothing I can do...."*

Adelaide uses the key to activate the elevator and initiate their retreat. There's a pain in her chest and Adelaide is thankful for the small grace  of being invisible so no one can see her in this moment. The lattice door to the elevator drops down, so the party can still see outside, but gain improved cover from without (and vice versa).  Meanwhile, the door schlomps onto a lot of dead rats, but not enough that it keeps the door from securing.

*R25T21:* Branwyn, hoping himself safe in the elevator's cabin, has a perfect view of Rolth. He castsa spell at the horrible man, and there seems to be some type of magical dissonance, as an unknown spell is ripped away from him.

*R25T20:* Though impaired by the poisonous dust from before, Lurk manages to throw off any further effect, but is otherwise badly wounded and paralyzed on the floor outside the elevator cabin ... away from her master's reach.

*R25T16:* Iluvar, you fast heal 3. Are there any purely mental actions you think of that you can take while paralyzed?

Lilim on deck, Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. _Displacement_ til R30T24. 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. 
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! PRONE!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til ....
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Lurk: 20. PARALYZED til R31T20!!! PRONE!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Charisma poison doesnt add his Charisma bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as lay on hands) and doesnt gain bonus spells per day from his Charisma. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Charisma-based rolls. A Charisma-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R31T16!!!
* Healing judgment active (Fast Healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9. DS.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (20:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus. Allen.

----------


## lostsole31

*R25T16:* Iluvar is a dedicated monastic AND inquisitor of the Church of Pharasma. Should he die down here, fighting in a place unholy and dedicated to a goddess at odds with his own in seeking the corruption of life and the perversion of the quietude of death, it should be a death well earned. Still, realizing that death is upon him, he relinquishes his need to heal, which is no more than a desire to cling to life ... something which his religion tells him is only a fleeting thing. He relaxes his body's hyper-active autonomic function, and prepares his mind, body, and soul for what is to come, purifying it through internal prayers. Though he was facing down and south and can't quite see things as well as when he was fighting, he at least has time to think about what he's seen thus far....

*"... entered the room,"* continues Vivino.

*R25T9:* Of her three scythe strokes, two of them were noped by Rolth Lam's illusory protection, whereas her bite and two talons from webbed feet all miss as well. She shifts around and away from the now exposed Iluvar and the elevator.

*"Currently just inside..."*

*R25T5.5:* Big Ugly concentrates on Rolth, and a more impressive fizzling of Rolth's magic seems to occur, and Rolth then seems to once again shift illusorily, but without being struck by a weapon, it is apparent that his defense has fallen.

*"...this room, right..."*

*End Round 25, Begin Round 26 ...

R26T29:* A sound of something tightening is heard from Harsk, and again he seems to be in pain. He drops his battle axe and steps into Vivno's space amongst the pile of rats. Totally squeezing and completely poor defense. The thing with Harsk, is that unlike a normal spellcaster, his magic doesn't require obvious shows of action or loud intonations. He calls upon the part of his mind that allowed his brother's spirit to come to him, and reaches through the bars to touch Iluvar, giving him *12 healing*, before retracting hand and arm back inside the elevator cabin.

Harsk looks to Vivino even as the latter is speaking and whispers, *"I know it don't sound right, but reach through and tip him over."*

*"... by the northern..."* Vivino continues anyway.

*R26T24:* With the monster having torn away his favorite defense, Rolth is much more hesitant to attempt the same murderous stroke on Iluvar. He doesn't completely forget him, though. He stabs Iluvar in the chest with the dagger for a devastating *29*, but Iluvar doesn't fall. He then slashes at Lilim, his dagger barely scoring her Blackjackets uniform. Rolth's mouth opens wider than expected and bites at her, scoring the breastplate she wears underneath. With his claw attack, he misses badly enough that Lilim almost was able to turn it back against him.

*"... door."* finally completes Vivino.

*R26T23:* Vivino, you are currently sharing the same space as Harsk (squeezing), and there is a spot empty behind you. You are raging. Harsk just whispered something to you, and you could reach through the bars of the elevator front and do that if you wanted, then step back into that empty spot. What do you do?

Jolistina on deck, Adelaide in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. 
 Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til ....
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Lurk: 20. PARALYZED til R31T20!!! PRONE!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Charisma poison doesnt add his Charisma bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as lay on hands) and doesnt gain bonus spells per day from his Charisma. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Charisma-based rolls. A Charisma-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R31T16!!!
* Healing judgment active (Fast Healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9. DS.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (20:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus. Allen.

----------


## lostsole31

*R26T23:* *"We should save who we can, dead or alive.  There are two right outside the elevator,"* says Vivino. he reaches through the bars. Even then, it is a super clumsy attempt, but with no capacity to really resist, Iluvar topples onto the ground. 

* "I hope you know what you're talking about, Harsk,"* Vivino adds on, grumbling, as he moves to the back of the elevator.

*R26T22.1:* Vivino is the only one to see Jolistina walk right up to the elevator door and aim her crossbow at Branwyn at point-blank range, killing nothing more than a bolt stuck into the back wall of the elevator by Adelaide's head ... and one of Branwyn's images. Jolistina appears, and as the elevator begins to rise, she smiles and gives her horrible, mocking laughter. *"This was fun! I can't wait to play with you all again!"*

*R26T11:* Adelaide has to keep the key engaged (FRA) as it is a dead-man's switch. Iluvar doesn't see their departure, but Branwyn does get to see Iluvar's fallen form and the cabin sees what limited they can of the combatants before the elevator begins its lift skyward, traveling up 10'.

*R26T16:* Iluvar, when you first feel Vivino's clawed, rough hands on the nape of your neck, you didn't know what to think. And then when he tipped you over so simply, it was if the raging idiot thought he was doing you a service, though you DID hear Harsk's whisper (just barely). But when you land on the stone floor, you see the measure of the plan. You see, a body is rigid when paralyzed, but that doesn't mean it can't be manipulated. It still responds to gravity, just as your autonomic systems continue to operate. When you got thrown to the ground, it didn't just knock you down, but your limbs and every part of you went down .... in accordance with gravity. While you are no less paralzyed on the ground, it LOOKS like your body went limp, when it just means that your limbs collapsed downward ... _possibly_ making it look like you might have succumbed to the chest wound that Rolth gave you as a delayed reaction.

What strictly mental actions do you perform? Do you still keep purity judgment?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til ....
Lurk: 20. PARALYZED til R31T20!!! PRONE!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Charisma poison doesnt add his Charisma bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as lay on hands) and doesnt gain bonus spells per day from his Charisma. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Charisma-based rolls. A Charisma-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R31T16!!! PRONE!!!
* Healing judgment active (Fast Healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9. DS.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (20:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 

*ELEVATOR*
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus. Allen.

----------


## lostsole31

*R26T16:* Iluvar thinks about his situation, thinking about his sandals, but then remembers that he has to be already moving before invoking the sandals power. He continues to study what he can of Rolth, even though he doesn't have the luxury of turning his hand or refocusing his eyeballs. 

*R26T11:* Adelaide, what is a "key" is actually more of a specialized hidden button that you inserted. But it is a dead-man's switch, and requires you to continue to depress it for the lift to continue operating. Do you continue operation so it can begin going up? (Last round it began to engaged, and closed the lift door.

Lilim on deck, Khu'gdoc in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _Invisible_ til ....
Lurk: 20. PARALYZED til R31T20!!! PRONE!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Charisma poison doesnt add his Charisma bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as lay on hands) and doesnt gain bonus spells per day from his Charisma. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Charisma-based rolls. A Charisma-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R31T16!!! PRONE!!!
* Purity judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to saves). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9. DS.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (20:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 

*ELEVATOR*
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Branwyn: 21. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. DELAYING!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus. Allen.

----------


## lostsole31

*R26T11:* Adelaide continues to hold the lift key so the elevator begins to rise, and soon all that is seen is the wall of the passing hewn shaft.

Also by now, the bodies of rats .... while making an awful message ... is now diffuse enough that it no longer creates difficult terrain ... either in the lift cabin or outside the lift entrance below.

*R26T9:* Lilim maintains a defensive posture, full attacking Rolth. She came close with one scythe attack, but otherwise it seems that Rolth's defenses are too powerful for Pharasma's champion. Before she steps behind a corner.

*R26T5.5:* Seeing that Rolth is as dangerous as he is, and has his psychotic lapdog, Khu'gdoc throws in to temporarily aid Lilim against his former captors. He seems to send Lilim a message, and she looks to him and nods. Then, with more concentration, again he seems to rip away magic from Rolth, specifically his _shield_ spell.

*End Round 26, Turn 27 ...

R27T29:* In the cabin, Harsk continues to swell and grow another inch in height and several pounds of mass. He puts his crossbow away and concentrates after the pain of that bodily change, and gets *19 healing*. *"Sorry so focused on self, but I ain't good unless I heal. Got no more of that, though."*

*R27T24:* With Lilim around the corner, Rolth takes another extract and then crouches down to lap up about a pint of Allen's blood. *"Dammit! And here I thought he was a spellcasting insect, not just a psionic one."*

*R27T22.1:* *"Bye, bye, birdy!"* says Jolistina, performing a coup de grace on the raven (Lurk) with a hand crossbow bolt to the head and then a quick reload.

*R2721-19:* Branwyn uneasily relaxes for only a second before he perks up and sadly croaks. *"Lurk is dead. My raven friend is dead."*

*R27T16:* Iluvar, what do you do?

Also, Vivino, is there anything you do in the cabin? Do you keep raging?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). 
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R31T16!!! PRONE!!!
* Purity judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to saves). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9. DS.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (20:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 

*ELEVATOR*
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Branwyn: 19. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. DELAYING!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus. Allen.

----------


## lostsole31

*R27T16:* Iluvar doesn't do anything outwardly.

*R27T9:* Lilim seems to be waiting for something.

*R27T5.5:* Khu'gdoc steps forward and breathes out a noxious cloud of corpse-bloated, biting black flies into the room! Somehow, Jolistina manages to avoid the initial slashing onslaught entirely. Rolth possesses unholy agility, but still is slashed for *8 mod + sickened*.  Allen's body is entirely flensed, with every bit of gear and coin he had being consumed. The torches in that area are destroyed as well, though that little harms most of the active participants. Iluvar is unable to move out of the way, and takes *24 + sickened* as well. The external lift chamber door (that stays on this level and is not moved) is likewise destroyed.

*End Round 27, Begin Round 28 ...

R28T24:* Rolth is infuriated as he is in this darkened cloud of flying, biting, filth. He casts a spell carefully while in this murk, concentrating and bringing forth a wan blue light on his left hand. He steps forward to get the daemon and Lilim in reach and out of cover. It seems he dosen't realize the flies will present a continuing danger, or doesn't care, but moves deftly enough to keep from any clump of flies from really getting at him.

*R28T22.1:* Jolistina, for all of her fell powers, does not count darkvision among them, but disappears into the northern room.

*R28T16:* Iluvar, the flies tore you up, and they will continue to do so again.  Still, your low profile to the ground might help you.

Roll a Ref save. Note that your Ref save is adjusted to a DEX of 0. Normally when immobilized you don't get a Ref save, but I am giving you some love her with the above rationale.

In the cabin, Vivno queries, *"Adelaide, can you make the elevator go back  down? We can still grab and hopefully save the two that were next to the  elevator doorway.* *Or can you stop it here? I can climb down to save them.  Hopefully they are still distracted by whatever was going on."*

Of course, there is no way to "climb down" apparently as the only egress is the closed elevator door, and it is near-flush with the wall.

Adelaide, how do you answer? Do you keep the elevator going?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. _Chill touch_ on off hand has 8 touches remaining (Fort DC 20, CL +8). SICKENED til R37T5.5!!! 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). 
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R31T16!!! PRONE!!!
* Purity judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to saves). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9. DS.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (20:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R27T5.5. 

*ELEVATOR*
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Branwyn: 19. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. DELAYING!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus. Allen.

----------


## lostsole31

Adelaide replies, *"I can't, I just can't risk it going so wrong again. I thought we knew what we were in for ... but it was so much worse."

*Adelaide continues to raise the elevator.

Harsk simply puts his battleaxe away wordlessly.

Vivino  ceases raging and slumps to the elevator floor.  Then plaintively, as  with a a small girl's voice, he gives a soft sob and whimpers, *"We could have saved more..."*  Then Vivino will clear his throat and with his now normally voice returning will say, *"What she said.  We shouldn't have left so soon."*
*
R28T16:* Iluvar takes *12+sickened* from the flies zipping all around. 

*R28T9:* Lilim looks around the corner to the grease spot .... all that remains of Allen. *"I was so wrong, and I am sorry, Allen Phan. Truly this Rolth Lam was worthy in terror to kill my master and his wife, for I have made no headway against him."*

She takes to the air while moving around the corner, but she isn't particularly aerobatic. Rolth touches her with the blue hand to do *3 mod negative energy*, as it partly draws out her life force. With that failure in not opening an attack, Lilim than takes her time and shoves the prone, paralyzed Iluvar into the empty lift shaft with her following.

*R28T5.5:* Knowing the blonde mortal is likely coming around the other side to flank him simply disappears from Iluvar's view.

*End Round 28, Begin Round 29 ...

R29T24:* Rolth moves south out of Iluvar's sightline from the back of the lift shaft, and there are sounds of battle, including what sounds like the fizzling away of magic. 

*R29T22.1:* Jolistina appears from the west, having gone around, and gets up to the double doors. Seeing a jumble of bodies in the elevator shaft and not wanting to step where the flies are, she casts a spell that sends three bolts of arcane energy to the south.

*R29T16:* Iluvar, you are paralyzed and prone at the back of the elevator shaft, the Newcomer flying just off the ground after having knocked you 10' back into the current position.  Through a thick cloud of angry flies just outside this temporary safe space, and your life force dangerously low. What do you do?*Spoiler: Iluvar*
Show

You are allowed to take last round's actions, thoughts, intents as well.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. SICKENED til R37T5.5!!! 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). 
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R31T16!!! PRONE!!!
* Purity judgment active (+2 sacred bonus to saves). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9. DS.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (18:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R37T5.5. 
*  SWARM OF FLIES will disappear R32T9.

*ELEVATOR*
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Branwyn: 19. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. DELAYING!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus. Allen.

----------


## lostsole31

*R29T16:* Iluvar switched to healing judgment previously, for a total then and now of *6 healing*. 

*R29T9:* Lilim puts up a hand towards Jolistina, and lets loose with a blast of ice and frigid air that hits Jolistina's left shoulder for *7 mod cold*. She then flies northwards, leaving a prone, paralyzed, and hopefully believed-dead Iluvar all alone.  :Small Eek: 

*R29T5.5:* Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer suddenly appears behind Jolistina to the west in the art gallery, garnering a squeak of surprise from her.

*End Round 29, Begin Round 30...

R30T24:* Rolth moves back into view, just outside of the swarm of flies.

*R30T22.1:* Jolistina steps back and casts a spell defensively on herself that Iluvar recognizes as _false life_.

*R30T16:* Iluvar, you FH3. Still paralyzed. Do you do anything?

Do the inhabitants do or say anything else before the lift gets to the top, beyond controlling the lift? (Vivino, Adelaide)

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. SICKENED til R37T5.5!!! _Displacement_ til R37T24.
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _False life_.
Iluvar: 16. _Haste_ til R28T11. PARALYZED til R31T16!!! PRONE!!!
* Healing judgment active (fast healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Status_ (via Lucius) for 7 hours. _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. _Haste_ til R30T9.
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (18:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R37T5.5. 
*  SWARM OF FLIES will disappear R32T9.

*ELEVATOR*
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Branwyn: 19. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. DELAYING!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus. Allen.

----------


## lostsole31

*R30T16:* Iluvar concentrates on his body, checking in with his internal balance, so should he be unparalyzed, his external balance will be maximized.

*R30T9:* When next Lilim is seen, she is no longer moving at extreme speed, her own _haste_ effect having worn off. Her own fly speed is prodigious (at least right now), but she doesn't move as one on a higher order of speed than the rest of the world. She flies into the art gallery. Iluvar only spies for a quick second as she flies from north to south of his limited LOS into that room. She didn't have a scythe anymore, though.

*R30T5.5:* Khu'gdoc steps back and mentally tears away more of Rolth's magic. For yet another time, Iluvar sees Rolth's form shift place a foot or two (mother-f*#&er had three _displacements_ throughout this battle, one ran out, and Khu' dropped the other two).

*End Round 30, Begin Round 31 ...

R31T24:* Rolth casts a spell, taking an amber rod out of his apron, and a lightning bolt shoots forward and just barely manages to burn through the daemon's resistance. Still, the monster is preternaturally fast and minimizes exposure, and only ends up taking *3 mod electricity*.

*R31T22.1:* Jolistina casts a spell on herself, turning invisible.

*R31T16:* Iluvar, you are no longer paralyzed!!! You are prone, fast heal 3, feather balance is now active, you are still feeling heroic, and protected from fire. What do you do?

Lilim on deck, Khu'gdoc in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. SICKENED til R37T5.5!!! 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. _Long Arm_ til R85T26. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _False life_. _Invisibility_ til R81T22.1.
Iluvar: 16. PARALYZED til R31T16!!! PRONE!!! Feather balance ki power til R40T16.
* Healing judgment active (fast healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. 
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (15:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R37T5.5. 
*  SWARM OF FLIES will disappear R32T9.

*ELEVATOR*
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Branwyn: 19. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. DELAYING!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus. Allen Phan.

----------


## lostsole31

*R31T16:* Iluvar realizes the climb isn't difficult because of the chain (not rope) pulley system for the lift system, and the sandals would help with a good start, but he would still have to dedicate a second or two of time before the end of movement to situate himself safely on the rope so as not to hope to catch it.*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Rope against a wall, which the chain is equivalent to here, is a DC 5. Ridiculously easy, and you could accelerated climb for 20' automatically. 

As far as the sandals. You would need to spend a MA to "climb" to safely hold onto the chain at the end, or else you suffer a chance of just falling and missing the chain, as grabbing the chain is not FA climb check.

*R31T9:* The newcomer is now seen flying, heading right for Iluvar. She tries to juke, but fully expects to fail (which she does) as Rolth then slashes at her with a claw. But it slams hard through her breastplate and is stopped by the thick skin she has. Lilim continues and gets into the back of the elevator shaft with Telgarana slumped over one shoulder and Telly's sword in the other hand. The newcomer must have gotten lucky, because Telgarana still has an image remaining.

*R31T5.5:* Khu'gdoc closes a door to the north that he is next to. He concentrates on Rolth again. Rolth's arms de-lengthen, going back to normal proportions for a "man" of his size. The daemon then steps back a little.

*End Round 31, Begin Round 32 ...

R32T24:* Rolth casts a spell, a beam of darkness shooting from his finger to be absorbed ineffectually by the daemon. Rolth closes on the daemon some.

*R32T16:* Iluvar, the newcomer is here with Telgarana carried. You are prone. What do you do?

Newcomer on deck, Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. SICKENED til R37T5.5!!! 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _False life_. _Invisibility_ til R81T22.1.
Iluvar: 16. PRONE!!! Feather balance ki power til R40T16.
* Healing judgment active (fast healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. 
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (15:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R37T5.5. 
*  SWARM OF FLIES will disappear R32T9.

*ELEVATOR*
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Branwyn: 19. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. DELAYING!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade on floor. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
_*_ AP _+3 keen_ til R24T26.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus. Allen Phan.

----------


## lostsole31

*R32T16:* Iluvar speaks to the tiefling, *"It appears you are helping us. I am making my way up and can heal the one you carry as soon as we can clear this area."* 

He then does an accelerated climb up the rope, getting to a height of 20' but also climbing in darkness.

In the elevator cabin, the lift has come to a stop. Does everyone pile out?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. SICKENED til R37T5.5!!! 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _False life_. _Invisibility_ til R81T22.1.
Iluvar: 16. Feather balance ki power til R40T16. _Sandals of light step_ active til R42T16.
* Healing judgment active (fast healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. 
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (15:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R37T5.5. 
*  SWARM OF FLIES will disappear R32T9.

*ELEVATOR*
Harsk: 29. Crossbow in hand (loaded), battleaxe dropped. _Haste_ til R28T11. SICKENED til R27T5.5!!!
* _Obscuring mist_ til R88T29. _Barkskin_ for 70 min (+3 enhancement to natural AC).
Vivino: 23. RAGING!!! _Haste_ til R28T11. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_. 3 NEGATIVE LEVELS!!!
*  Mutagen active for 70 minutes. _See invisibility_ for 69 minutes.
Branwyn: 19. Wakizashi sheathed. _Mirror image_ til R80T21. DELAYING!!!
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Adelaide: 11. Bow and elevator key in hand. STUDIED TARGET is Jolistina. Haste til R28T11. 
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days. _Mirror Image_ (3 images) til R85T11. _Shield_ til R88T11.

*OOC*
Telgarana: 26. Blade carried by Lilim. _Mirror images_ (3 images) til R87T26. KO'd.
*  FUMBLE [BATTERED]: -2 all skill checks and saves for next two hours. Heal DC 20 check removes this condition.
Queen's Physician (Blue):  25.5. (-1:45). STABLE!!!
Queen's Physician (Red): 25. (-3:45). STABLE!!!
Green Cultist (f): 2. (-4:28). STABLE!!!
Brown Cultist (f): 1. (-8:28). STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Cultist (5). Gray Maiden (2). Zombie (28). Wolf zombie. Dr. Davaulus. Allen Phan.

----------


## lostsole31

*R32T9:* The Newcomer faces upwards and at an angle, trying to be careful not to clip Iluvar. She puts the black-bladed katana in her hand in the hanbo of the one she carries. With her free hand, she then lets loose with a flash of energy that forms .... not as a spell ... but as if a tiny doorway were opened at her hand. Caustic fluids billow forth to catch the back of the lift cabin's floor even as the newcomer steps closer to the edge of the shaft, doing a base of *22 acid*, and eating through the metal of that 5' square, but not all of the wood.

*R32T5.5:*  Iluvar no longer hears the heavy swarm of flies from below. But he *does* see a thick shadow suddenly appear below, indicating the Big Guy is standing right at the elevator shaft next to Lilim.

*End Round 32, Begin Round 33 ...

R33T24:* Sound of casting and magic spell below.

*R33T16:* Iluvar, you are 20' off the ground, and the bottom of the elevator cabin is 20' above you (40' total distance). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Northern tripped on R22, poison expended. Eastern tripped on R23, poison expended.
Rolth Lam:  24. Dagger in hand. SICKENED til R37T5.5!!! 
*  _Shield_ til R94T24. 
* _Mage armor_. DEX mutagen active. 
Jolistina Susperio: 22.1. Crossbow loaded (normal). _False life_. _Invisibility_ til R81T22.1.
Iluvar: 16. Feather balance ki power til R40T16. _Sandals of light step_ active til R42T16.
* Healing judgment active (fast healing 3). _Heroism_ for 50 minutes. 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ for 50 minutes, absorb 84 fire damage. 
Lilim: 9. 
Khu'gdoc Plaguebringer: 5.5. (15:160). Cannot breathe flies again until R37T5.5.

----------


## lostsole31

Administrative Follow of Conditions ...

Harsk: xx.
Vivino: 23. 
*  POISONED: Weakened, -2 CHA checks. He cannot recover past weakened without _heal_ or _restoration_.
Adelaide: 11.  
*  She is _dominated_ by Dr. Davaulus for 10 days.

----------


## lostsole31

Dane casts his spell twice, putting himself, Lem, Harsk, Seelah, and Vivino in a type of intuitive hunting pack as far as tactics go.

Vivino doesn't find any weapons left behind.

Adelaide, when you get to the elevator, there's a 5' diameter hole in the bottom of the lift cabin from where Lilim came through. This means that everyone will NOT be able to "squeeze" on the way down, but you have to have two groups. The first group should be defensively capable of holding a "beachhead" at the bottom while one from that group (probably you) then operates the lift up to get the rest and come back down. This means it might be a REALLY hairy proposition for those down below.

What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Adelaide: x.
Dane: x. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
* _See invisibility_ for 70 min.
Harsk: x. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 70 min.
Lem: x.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 70 min.
Lilim: x.
Seelah: x.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 70 min.
Vivino: x.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 70 min.
Biter: x.

----------


## lostsole31

Vivino knows its not that far down that his monkeyfish extract would run out.

So, Vivino would climb down first.

That leaves Adelaide to operate the lift, and Seelah and Dane to go down so noboy squeezes. Also, Harsk will go down with the second group (Lem, basically), because that allows him to protect Lem up top as well as get his badger Biter (who, as a Small creature himself, still takes up a 5' square). Sigur is nowhere to be seen. Lilim waits patiently.

Not only is there a friggin UNICORN HORN suddenly growing out of the top of Seelah's head, but also coming into view from nowhere are silken sashes bedecked with bells and silvery charms criss-crossing her torso and tying about her waist in an elaborate knot before trailing off into sparkling light!!!

Vivino begins his climb down. As he climbs down, he finds that monkey fish greatly increases his climbing ability, but it is not perfect. Vivino is better at using the cables of the lift in tandem with the wall than trying to flat-climb the wall itself.  He (likely) moves silently below, trying to do what he can. One thing he does realize is that he can't see a damn thing but above, through the hole in the lift cabin. Down below, there is absolutely no light whatsoever.  Does Vivino try to do a blind climb anyway?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Adelaide: x.
Dane: x. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
* _See invisibility_ for 70 min.
Harsk: x. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 70 min.
Lem: x.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 70 min.
Lilim: x.
Seelah: x. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 70 min.
Vivino: x. _Monkeyfish_ (7 min).
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 70 min.
Biter: x.

----------


## lostsole31

...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Adelaide: x.
Dane: x. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
* _See invisibility_ for 69 min.
Harsk: x. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 69 min.
Lem: x.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 69 min.
Lilim: x.
Seelah: x. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 69 min.
Vivino: x. _Monkeyfish_ (6 min). 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 69 min. _See invisibility_ for 70 min.
Biter: x.
Steeler: x.

----------


## lostsole31

Luckily, Vivino had much farther to go to his set of doors than Dane, so  hadn't quite made it to his set of doors when Dane's trap sprang. So, if the southern door is trapped, Vivino hadn't gotten close enough yet.

It  isn't a gas, and Vivino holds his breath all too late for it was a  dosing of powder that got everywhere. Still, Vivino's skill at overcoming poison and already having felt the effects of this poison keep him from suffering more. Seelah's divine protection keeps her well protected. But in asking about the trickery, Dane only takes in a bigger gulp of the strange powder that tastes reminiscent of the smell of ash from a cremated body. Dane coughs several times, each time he feels his sense of self worth impacted. So foolish that a dwarf should succumb to poison. It gnaws at him as such.

*Round One (for timing) ...

R1T16:* Vivino, you already took a mouthful of this before you could react to hold your breath. And holding your breath includes a mouthful of the dust. Now that the dust has mostly settled, you'd be better off spitting out what's in your mouth and breathing normally. What do you do?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You have no indication that Dane suffers from the poison, so please don't metagame a helpful reaction in that regard.


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vivino: 16. _Monkeyfish_ (6 min). 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 69 min. _See invisibility_ for 70 min.
Dane: 15. _Drinking companion_ in hand. POISONED by ungol dust. Must save each round through round 4!
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 69 min.
Seelah: 14. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 69 min.
Sterling: 13.

Adelaide: x.
Harsk: x. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 69 min.
Lem: x.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 69 min.
Lilim: x.
Biter: x.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Vivino spits out the dust. *"Ack, that stuff tastes terrible!  How did the rest of you fare?

"Perhaps I should see if I can remove that trap, if it can be called  such, before the others come down below.  Is any of you able to assist?"* 

*R1T15:* Dane, you did NOT get a chance to speak yet! Roll a Fort save vs. poison.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vivino: 16. _Monkeyfish_ (6 min). 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 69 min. _See invisibility_ for 70 min.
Dane: 15. _Drinking companion_ in hand. POISONED by ungol dust. Must save each round through round 4!
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 69 min.
Seelah: 14. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 69 min.
Sterling: 13.

Adelaide: x.
Harsk: x. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 69 min.
Lem: x.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 69 min.
Lilim: x.
Biter: x.

----------


## lostsole31

Initiative over, at which point .... Dane tries to wave a hand to clear some ash. *"Im fine,*Cough, cough* just wasn't expecting dust."*

Dane coughs and gags a bit at the dust in his mouth and nose while thinking how he could have fallen for such a juvenile trap.

By the way, Vivino spends his round not moving, staring at the trap. He sees that it is trapped, as the others were, but it took him a little extra time to be sure.

Neither Seelah nor a unicorn are going to be good at removing traps.

So, will Vivino go on independent ops, or wait for Adelaide and the others.
1)  Independent Ops: Failure means that fewer people are affected.
2)  Larger Team: Might mean somebody is there to assist.

----------


## lostsole31

Dane opens the door, and moans are heard from within.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* Adelaide moves forward quickly, bow in hand, stands atop the dead Queen's Physican, and opens the westernmost of the two doors. *"Plague victim!"* she shouts. *"Don't know if alive and bad, or undead. I think the latter. Don't know."*

*R1T20:* Lem darts inside while drawing his masterwork cold iron short sword. "Plague zombie! They're going to blow up and douse an area with plague ... and holding breath isn't going to help. Well, here goes!"

Dane sees him stab that front one in the arm for *4 mod*.

*R1T16-15:* Green moves forward and swings at Lem, and when it does, Lem steps closer into its square. Red charges Adelaide, its fist just skimming off her armor.

*R1T14:* Vivino, your monkeyfish expired. You have Improved Outflank with Harsk, Dane, Lem, and Seelah. Your _see invisibility_ is operating (and will for some time).  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Adelaide: 25.
Lem: 20.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 59 min.
Plague Zombie (Green):  16. (22:22).
Plague Zombie (Red):  15. (22:22). Charged.
Vivino: 14. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 59 min. _See invisibility_ for 65 min.
Harsk: 13. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 59 min.
Dane: 13. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 69 min.
Biter: 13.
Lilim: 7.
Seelah: 3. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 59 min.
Plague Zombie (Blue):  3. (18:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Vivino cracks his neck and darts into the room.  He closes in on the one attacking Lem and swings his mace at its neck. He doesn't quite get the neck, but does get the upper check to crumple in its torso some and destroying the plague zombie, which explodes in a burst of decay and bone and sprays of necrotic gore.

*R1T13:* Harsk was ready to let fly, but he was distracted while Vivino ran in, as his whole body's musculature seems incredibly tense and taut and he seems to be in pain. It lasts for a few seconds, but then Harsk is focused again. He shoots Blue in the chest for *3 mod + 5 fire*, speed reloads (a frickin heavy crossbow) and says, *"Biter, stay."*

He then shoots again, hitting Blue in the arm for *3 mod +1 fire* ... and reloads again.

*R1T13:* Dane, there's no way to tell, but if what Lem said was true, then Vivino and Lem were both exposed to plague. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Adelaide: 25.
Lem: 20.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 59 min.
Plague Zombie (Green):  16. (22:22).
Plague Zombie (Red):  15. (22:22). Charged.
Vivino: 14. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 59 min. _See invisibility_ for 65 min.
Harsk: 13. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 59 min.
Dane: 13. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 69 min.
Biter: 13.
Lilim: 7.
Seelah: 3. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 59 min.
Plague Zombie (Blue):  3. (6:22).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Dane moves forward toward the zombie and lifts his earth breaker up and brings it down on the zombie with all his might, while calling out, *"Get ready, it'll likely blow here!"* 

Sure enough, Blue does exactly that ... splooshing goosh all oover the booys.

*R1T7:* With an impressive ability to corner and turn, Lilim flies through the door the men went through and circles around to threaten the last plague zombie. From her hands form a black staff that grows out until a large, crescent-shaped blade forms at the top end, edged by water appears to be some type of flowing, silvery water. She cuts downwards and destroys the zombie in a single blow, which explodes all over herself and Adelaide.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Adelaide: 25.
Lem: 20.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 59 min.
Vivino: 14. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 59 min. _See invisibility_ for 65 min.
Harsk: 13. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 59 min.
Dane: 13. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 69 min.
Biter: 13. DELAYING!!!
Lilim: 7.
Seelah: 3. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 59 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*Admin Tracking...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Adelaide: 25.
Lem: 20.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 54 min.
Vivino: 14. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 54 min. _See invisibility_ for 61 min.
Harsk: 13. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 54 min.
Dane: 13. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 65 min.
Biter: 13. DELAYING!!!
Lilim: 7.
Seelah: 3. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 54 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*"You are a foul abomination, nosferatu!"*, Seelah spits, *"And I, Seelah, as a Champion of The Inheritor, will see your 'studies' ended this day!"*

*Begin Round One ...

*But Seelah isn't nearly as quick, nor her motives hidden enough, to have been able to stalk in and smite before pretty much _everybody_ else knows that "it" is going "down."

*R1T23:* Dane, _Drinking Companion_ is in hand. Improved Outflank is still shared out to Harsk, Lem, Vivino, and Seelah for quite awhile more. You see Seelah is about to go into hostilities. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dane: 23. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 55 min.
Ramoska: 19.
Harsk: 17. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.
Andrzej: 16.
Adelaide: 15.
Lem: 11. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.
Vivino: 6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min. _See invisibility_ for 51 min.
Lilim: 10.
Biter: 9. 
Seelah: 3. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Dane take's in the situation and holds out a hand to stop Seelah. *"A vampire eh? Stop, Seelah! First and foremost , we are here to save people. I have the ability for a time to see through  lies and Ramoska here spoke the truth."*

Dane looks Ramoska over as if studying him before asking. *"Tell me, Ramoska, will you release this man to  us? He is a victim in all this and need not be further involved, I don't  know your situation or how you became like this but it seems you are  at least in command of your own mind."* 

*R1T19:* *"Not just like that, of course not, he is valuable to me,"* Ramoska answers, but crouching slightly for total defense. *"But we could work a trade, as you are not likely to leave without him."*

*R1T17:* Harsk and Biter sneak forward, Harsk with a shot readied.

*R1T16:* A little rat sticks his head out of Ramoska's long coat, before ducking back down.

*R1T15:* Adelaide's voice is heard casting a spell, and Vivino sees her do so before she disappears from view.

*R1T11:* *"A way to go without bloodshed?"* asks Lem of Ramoska, checking footwork in case it goes down. *"What were you thinking about Mr. deHyde?"*

*R1T6:* Vivino, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dane: 23. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 55 min.
Ramoska: 19. TD!
Harsk: 17. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.
Andrzej: 16. TD!!!
Adelaide: 15. _Invisible_ for 7 min.
Lem: 11. TD!!!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.
Vivino: 6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min. _See invisibility_ for 51 min.
Lilim: 10.
Biter: 9. 
Seelah: 3. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Vivino steps right next to the table. He sees the man looking back at him barely, and given his languid movement Vivino determines the handsome young Varisian man is disabled and in critical condition. Of the table, Vivino does not see any easy or quick release, if he were looking to do a smash-and-grab.

*R1T15:* Lilim comes in and moves to step by Dane, but is guarded.

*R1T3:* Okay, Seelah .... what do you do?

Dane on deck, Ramoska in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dane: 23. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 55 min.
Ramoska: 19. TD!
Harsk: 17. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.
Andrzej: 16. TD!!!
Adelaide: 15. _Invisible_ for 7 min.
Lem: 11. TD!!!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.
Vivino: 6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min. _See invisibility_ for 51 min.
Lilim: 5.
Biter: 4. 
Seelah: 3. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3:* Seelah sighs in frustration, wanting badly to destroy this abomination.   But she recalls the ninth Act of her patron, when Iomedae gave nine  drops of her own blood to a vampire-wizard in exchange for the freedom  of nine righteous knights.  *We will allow you to go free in exchange for this mans life.  But know that if I see you again, Ramoshka, I will destroy you.*, she says through clenched teeth.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Dane, what do you do?

Ramoska on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dane: 23. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 55 min.
Ramoska: 19. TD!
Harsk: 17. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.
Andrzej: 16. TD!!!
Adelaide: 15. _Invisible_ for 7 min.
Lem: 11. TD!!!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.
Vivino: 6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min. _See invisibility_ for 51 min.
Lilim: 5.
Biter: 4. 
Seelah: 3. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Dane delays, waiting for Ramoska's reply.

*R2T19:* Ramoska, carefully eyeing the room, looks to Seelah (which in no way says he is distracted and not aware of anyone else). *"You have given an extortive ultimatum, and dressed it up as a negotiation. Telling someone "do this or die" is not any type of bargain, but very much the short-sightedness of a paladin of Iomedae. If that is the case, and you do not wish to bargain, and you wish to threaten and do violence, even though you know that this man's life is likely to be taken by me in the interim ... thereby showing that violence against what you believe to be 'evil' is more important than the safety of an innocent. Now, shall we actually bargain, and have you listen to such, or just commit to violence because that is the only language you speak?"*

*R2T11:* Lem looks to Seelah. *"Listen, Lady. Yeah, it ain't perfect, but if he's giving us a means of saving that guy, let's see what the price is, and if it is too much for our pockets or our souls before committing everyone to this fight."*

*R2T6:* Vivino, do you delay to allow continuance of this negotation, or do something else?

Lilim on deck, Seelah in the hole, Dane delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dane: 23. _Drinking companion_ in hand. DELAYING!!!
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 55 min.
Ramoska: 19. TD!
Harsk: 17. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.
Andrzej: 16. TD!!!
Adelaide: 15. _Invisible_ for 7 min. Hiding outside.
Lem: 11. TD!!!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.
Vivino: 6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min. _See invisibility_ for 51 min.
Lilim: 5.
Biter: 4. 
Seelah: 3. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 44 min.

----------


## lostsole31

As the party closes to what appears to be a large, circular chamber, a single cultist of Urgathoa steps out, the light glow about her signaling that she is ready for battle.

*"Hold!"* she calls out. *"What is it you seek here at Urgathoa's fane?"*

*Begin Round One ...

R1T20:* Harsk is heard groaning in some type of pain before he wheels out from the back to the head and north of the party. His diplomatic response is shooting her in her unprotected left calf for *12 + 2 fire*. He speed loads his crossbow.

*R1T18:* Adelaide has been invisible for several minutes, and her arrow reveals herself, as she is standing by Harsk out of line of the rest of the party. The arrow hits the woman in the neck for *27*, dropping her.

*"Showoff,"* Harsk mutters with a slight smile.

*R1T17:* Vivino, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 20. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Adelaide: 18. _Invisible_ for 2 min.
Vivino: 17. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _See invisibility_ for 46 min.
Seelah: 16. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim: 15.
Lem: 14. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Biter: 13. 
Cultist of Urgathoa (f):  12. (-13:28). DYING!!!
Dane: 9. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Vivino readies an extract. 

*R1T16:* Seelah, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 20. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Adelaide: 18. _Invisible_ for 2 min.
Vivino: 17. READIED to take _bear's endurance_ extract if an enemy appears.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _See invisibility_ for 46 min.
Seelah: 16. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim: 15.
Lem: 14. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Biter: 13. 
Cultist of Urgathoa (f):  12. (-13:28). DYING!!!
Dane: 9. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.

----------


## lostsole31

Just then, two figures appear from around the sides. These wretched human figures have tight leathery skin, sunken eyes, and emaciated frames, yet move with eerie alacrity. They both wield short swords.

*Round One ...*

*R1T28:* Harsk, not even waiting to "talk it out" as the female voice had mentioned, grunts as if in pain rather than a dwarven grunt of resolution, ripples of muscles moving about under his skin. He looks to the party. *"I'm going to call for help. Cover me! Biter, guard me!"* He steps back 5' and then begins concentrating.

*R1T26:* A third of these dead-walkers comes zooming into the hallway from the south and stabs the now-visible Adelaide in her groin for *10*.

*R1T24:* Lilim moves past the front line and drawing on reserves of energy throws out a blast that hits one of these dead-walkers (Blue) square in the abdomen with a soft crit for *18 acid*. In addition, the burst explodes in acid, engulfing the other two dead-walkers. Though quick, they are unable to jump out of the way and Red gets hit for *8 acid* (and a destroyed short sword), and Green gets hit for *16 acid*.

*R1T22:* That woman's voice is heard again, chatting from the blue-glowing chamber beyond. A woman with a great scyhe, walking 10' off the ground, is barely seen for a brief second, walking over the tunnel's entrance (she is too high to be targeted at this time).

*R1T19:* The Red dead-walker whose shortsword was melted closes on Adelaide and misses wildly with its fist.

*R1T18:* Adelaide steps back - to close ranks on Harsk, but to give herself breathing room, giving a good look at Green. She then lets loose with a volley of arrows. Her first is a manyshot that plugs right into Green to destroy it! The next arrow is at Red's left hand for *6 mod*, and a final arrow to its left shoulder for *11 mod*.

*R1T17:* Lem takes out his flute and begins to play a jaunty tune that fills the hero's hearts with courage!

*R1T15:* A different woman's voice is heard from the chamber beyond.

*R1T13:* Blue dead-walker charges Lilim, but can't get past her armor.

*R1T12:* Seelah, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim: 24.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22.
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Juju (Red):  19. (1:26). No Shorsword; slam only.
Adelaide: 18. RS.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Jaethal: 15. Justice judgment active (+1 attack rolls). Divine favor til R11T15 (+1 luck bonus attack/ damage rolls).
Juju (Blue):  13. (8:26). Charged.
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9.
Vivino: 6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _See invisibility_ for 46 min.

*DEAD*
Cultist of Urgathoa.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Seelah, keeping herself behind her shield, advances down the hallway towards the welcome party. As she passes Blue, it stabs her with a lucky soft-crit in the right shoulder for *10*. She then goes to sidestep Red who (wow) also gets a lucky soft crit with its fist against her head for *12*. She passes the very lucky gauntlet to get to the room beyond.

*R1T10:* Dane, drinking companion is in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim: 24.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22.
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Juju (Red):  19. (1:26). No Shorsword; slam only.
Adelaide: 18. RS.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Jaethal: 15. Justice judgment active (+1 attack rolls). Divine favor til R11T15 (+1 luck bonus attack/ damage rolls).
Juju (Blue):  13. (8:26). Charged. AOO used.
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9.
Vivino: 6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _See invisibility_ for 46 min.

*DEAD*
Cultist of Urgathoa. Juju Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Dul'Dane Thunderbreaker smiles at Seelah having taken a worthy sacrifice, for he follows up by being ignored by Blue while he steps up to Red. *"Drinking Companion here will take your heads, by the Lucky Drunk, and justice will be served!"* He then mentions a few words to Lilim for tactics on outflanking Red. He finally ends his action by bringing his earthbreaker to bear on Red's left shoulder at an odd angle to crumple and destroy Red.

*R1T9:* Biter double moves and gets to a point to threaten the deadwalker and screen Harsk from danger.

*R1T6:* Vivino, what do you do?

Harsk on deck, Lilim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim: 24.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22.
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Adelaide: 18. RS.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Jaethal: 15. Justice judgment active (+1 attack rolls). Divine favor til R11T15 (+1 luck bonus attack/ damage rolls).
Juju (Blue):  13. (8:26). Charged. AOO used.
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. Justice judgment: +2 sacred bonus on attack rolls.
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9.
Vivino: 6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _See invisibility_ for 46 min.

*DEAD*
Cultist of Urgathoa. Juju Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Vivino quaffs his extract in frustration and excitement. Then with a  flurry of movement tumbles into flanking position of blue brandishing  his mace. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28:* Harsk continues to concentrate.

*R2T24:*  Lilim brings forth that strange scythe as before and destroys Blue in a  single stroke. She then steps back to continue to create a protective  ring around Harsk.

*R2T22:* A spell is heard being intoned, and Seelah can even look up to see the woman casting.

Seelah, roll a Fort save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim: 24.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22.
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Adelaide: 18. RS.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Jaethal: 15. Justice judgment active (+1 attack rolls). Divine favor til R11T15 (+1 luck bonus attack/ damage rolls).
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. Justice judgment: +2 sacred bonus on attack rolls.
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9.
Vivino: 6. _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. Mace in hand.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _See invisibility_ for 46 min.

*DEAD*
Cultist of Urgathoa. Juju Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Seelah's eyes and the eyes of the flying woman meet just long enough for Seelah to see nothing else. Nothing. Her visual world has been plunged into darkness! 

*R2T18:* Adelaide goes running in and calls out, *"Bogey to the north! Woman with scythe. Flying woman above me with scythe. Seelah looks like something has affected her!"*

Adelaide casts a spell on herself, disappearing from view.

*R2T17:* Lem continues playing his flute, moving forward to fill in where Adelaide was a second ago to protect his boss. In a brief interim, he casts a spell on himself, and seems like an even more magnificent version of himself.

*R2T15:* Chanting is heard from the chamber beyond.

*R2T12:* Seelah, you are blinded. Do you tell the others of your current predicament? What do you do?

Dane on deck, Biter in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim: 24.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22.
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Adelaide: 18. _Invisible_ til R72T18. ST is Lady Andaisin.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Jaethal: 15. Justice judgment active (+1 attack rolls). _Divine favor_ til R11T15 (+1 luck bonus attack/ damage rolls). _BotN_ stance.
* _Shield of faith_ til R42T15.
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. Justice judgment: +2 sacred bonus on attack rolls.
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9.
Vivino: 6. _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. Mace in hand.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _See invisibility_ for 46 min.

*DEAD*
Cultist of Urgathoa. Juju Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Seelah calls out, *"I've been blinded by some type of spell from a flying woman about 10' from me, 10' in the air! I'm backing out!"* 

Seelah then begins to withdraw, using the wall to help her from getting too confused. She goes until she bumps into Lem.

*R2T10:* *"It's okay, miss. You've done right by us even for this little bit,"* says Dane reassuringly to Seelah. He casts a spell and touches Seelah for *6 healing*. Dane senses that this area is not friendly to his holy magic.

He steps forward. *"Somebody help me screen Seelah from any mischief!"*

*R2T9:* Biter remains in total defense to screen his master.

*R2T6:* Vivino, what do you do?

Harsk on deck, Lilim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim: 24.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22.
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Adelaide: 18. _Invisible_ til R72T18. ST is Lady Andaisin.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Jaethal: 15. Justice judgment active (+1 attack rolls). _Divine favor_ til R11T15 (+1 luck bonus attack/ damage rolls). _BotN_ stance.
* _Shield of faith_ til R42T15.
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. Justice judgment: +2 sacred bonus on attack rolls.
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9. TD.
Vivino: 6. _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. Mace in hand.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _See invisibility_ for 46 min.

*DEAD*
Cultist of Urgathoa. Juju Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* "*Hello there lass,"* Vivino says as he walks towards the Sythe wielder as he calmly puts his mace away. *"No need for this anymore*."  

Then with a howl of rage, his hands extend into claws and mouth grows  into a muzzle of teeth.  One claw slashes towards her belly, digging into her hide shirt, only to be stopped by what seems like thick skin.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T28:* Harsk appears to grow an inch and he groans in pain from the shift, but contains to focus on what he's doing.

*R3T24:* Lilim moves up in front of Seelah, and then says, *"Seelah, use my shoulders, and then Dane's, to get to the other side of the passage, and then move back from battle so you aren't a liability."*

Meanwhile, Lilim takes up a defensive posture.

*R3T22:* The woman walking on the air moves back east several feet so that while still 10' off the ground, she can see most of the party (who in turn can see her). She casts a spell, using an unholy symbol that looks like an ugly bug and finishes it off by calling out, *"Fall .... before the might of the Pallid Princess!"*

A wave of mental power washes over everyone when she says "fall" ... and Dane, Lem, Lilim, Seelah, Vivino, and Biter (basically, everyone except Harsk) ... fall prone. Worse, they feel compelled to stay prone.  :Eek: 

*R3T18:* An arrow sails up and hits the air-stepping woman in the lower side above the hip for *23*, but now Adelaide's position is revealed.

*R3T17:* Lem, even though he fell, continues to playing his flute. *"I ... I can't stand up!"* he cries out during a whole-note rest, but his courage still fills the party.

*R3T15:* *"I am Jaethal, cretin,"* says the elf to Vivino, *"and I am no rank-and-file to be bothered by the likes of you."*

She stands a strange way, as one born of darkness. She swings her scythe above her head before doing a hand-crossover maneuver that throws off Vivino's expectations before chopping downwards with power. Vivino turns to wriggle away, and gets hit in his lower back, buttocks, and hip, managing to keep the blow from getting hit in the groin, but he still takes *18 mod + 1 STR*.

*R3T12:* Seelah says a quick prayer, touching herself for *8 healing*. She sheathes her sword and takese out a wand. *"I am blind, but not useless. I recognize the wisdom of not being on the front, but now I shall concentrate on healing."*

*R3T10:* Dane is unable to throw off the compulsion to stay down. He crawls as far as he can to the east to be ready for when he can rise again.

*R3T9:* Though prone, Biter continues to be defensive.

*R3T6:* Vivino, you are raging and prone. What do you do?

Harsk on deck, Lilim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim: 24. TD. PRONE and can't rise until R4T22!!!
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22.
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Adelaide: 18. ST is Lady Andaisin.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage! PRONE and can't rise until R4T22!!!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Jaethal: 15. Justice judgment active (+1 attack rolls). _Divine favor_ til R11T15 (+1 luck bonus attack/ damage rolls). _BotN_ stance.
* _Shield of faith_ til R42T15.
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! PRONE and can't rise until R4T22!!!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. Justice judgment: +2 sacred bonus on attack rolls. PRONE and can't rise until R4T22!!!
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9. TD. PRONE and can't rise until R4T22!!!
Vivino: 6. _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. Mace in hand. RAGING!!! RS. PRONE and can't rise until R4T22!!!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _See invisibility_ for 46 min.

*DEAD*
Cultist of Urgathoa. Juju Zombie (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T6:* As Vivino lays there, some of his wounds heal and he quaffs another extract while at the same time he gets hit by Jaethal for *15 mod* in the left elbow. As he grates his teeth in effort as his body is beginning to undergo a physical change, he growls out, "*Congratulations on having a name .... but you are still just a pawn following a a deity that has to hide deep underground."* 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T28:* Harsk grows a set of very small claws, yet still more than the tiny needles of claws he had last battle. He continues to concentrate.

*R4T24:* Lilim delays ...

*R4T22:* The compulsion making everyone feel that they must remain prone lifts. Lady Andaisin steps down a few feet, snarling at Adelaide. *"Dirty Pathfinder. I've been trained to break the body and minds of you meddlers."*

She then unleashes her full fury against Adelaide. Putting her full power behind the swing, she hits Adelaide in the chest with her scythe for *30*, but takes *2* herself; then the scythe catches Adelaide in the head for *28*, taking *2* herself; then, in the chest again for *26*, taking *4* herself ... and it is this last blow which fells Adelaide.

*"And that,"* Lady Andaisin says, *"is what I do to Pathfinders."*

*R4T21:* Lilim and flies into the next room, getting on level with Lady Andaisin and 10' from her.

*R4T17:* Lem continues to play his flute, but casts _invisibility_ on himself, and his music is heard moving slightly west now.

*R4T15:* Jaethal seems to do a sequence of strange martial maneuvers, though her feint fails this time. Still, her scythe strikes Vivino in his inguinal muscle at the groin for *14 mod + staggered*.

*R4T12:* Seelah calls on Iomedae to heal her for *13 healing*. She then casts _eagle's splendor_ on herself and stands up.

*R4T10:* Dane stands up. *"Adelaide's down!"* he calls out while closing on Jaethal. *"Status unknown."*

*R4T6:* Vivino, that shot to the groin has weird energies that built up while causing you intense pain and you take *3* (internal, so not reduced by DR). You grow to your enlarged height, slowly pushing the corpse of the cultist away as you do. You are prone and staggered. What do you do?

Harsk on deck, Lady Andaisin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22.
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Lilim:  21.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage! Invisibility til R54T17.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Jaethal: 15. Justice judgment active (+1 attack rolls). _Divine favor_ til R11T15 (+1 luck bonus attack/ damage rolls). _BotN_ stance.
* _Shield of faith_ til R42T15.
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. Justice judgment: +2 sacred bonus on attack rolls. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9. TD. 
Vivino: 6. RAGING!!! RS. STAGGERED til R5T15!!!
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. _Enlarge person_ til R74T6.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _See invisibility_ for 46 min.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Juju Zombie (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T6:* More of Vivino's wounds heal as he gets to his feet, but not before he gets hit in the back by Jaethal's scythe for *11 mod*.

*"Hope that backup is coming soon Harsk.  Seelah can you bring forth any assistance? Can someone get to Adelaide?"* Vivino calls out, growing in frustration as he looks to unleash his rage upon anything. 

*"I'm blinded!"* calls Seelah.

*"On it!"* says Dane.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T28:* Harsk's skin seems to ripple all about, as again it seems to cause him pain, yet he endures and concentrates.

*"I don't know ..."* continues Seelah.

*R5T22:* Lady Andaisin backs up to the west and regains her original 10' altitude. She casts a spell, and a ghostly scythe appears near Harsk and attacks him, cutting him in the right shoulder for *10 force*, and then missing the second attack.

*"...Adelaide is."*

*R5T21:* Lilim creates her own strange scythe .... the one made of inky blackness but for the quicksilver or gleaming water at the edge. She ignores Lady Andaisin for now and swoops back to flank Jaethal with Vivino. Despite the height advantage, it is a deceptive low cut that strikes Jaethal in her right knee. There is a flash from the quicksilver and Jaethal is instantly destroyed, as well as her cold iron scythe, though the rest of her equipment falls to the ground. 

Lilim looks to Vivino, and gives a nod of emphasis, though her features are otherwise too strange and difficult to read.

*R5T17:* Lem continues his flute playing, his music now playing in the chamber.

*R5T12:* Seelah moves up, bumping into Vivino. *"Vivino, if you need healing, let me know before you walk off."*

*R5T10:* *"Just you now, precious,"* says Dane tauntingly to Lady Andaisin as he moves over to Adelaide. He casts a quick healing spell on Adelaide. He then adds to his allies, *"Dropped stabilize on Adelaide. Still don't know her status, but I wasn't wasting time with triage first."*

*R5T6:* Vivino, you are no longer stabilized, and there is no longer additional pain or continuing injury from your groin. You are raging. What do you do?

Harsk on deck, Lady Andaisin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Harsk til R15T22 (+15/ +9, 1d8+3 force).
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Lilim:  21.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage! _Invisibility_ til R54T17.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! READIED to Lay Hands on Vivino if he needs healing.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. Justice judgment: +2 sacred bonus on attack rolls. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9. TD. 
Vivino: 6. RAGING!!! RS. 
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. _Enlarge person_ til R74T6.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _See invisibility_ for 46 min.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T6:* *"I am well enough Seelah, but if you could follow the sound of my footsteps I will lead you to Adelaide*," Vivino says. He moves around the chamber to the north to end up between Adelaide (he's actually partially standing over Adelaide) and the Lady Andaisin. He then makes a swipe with a massive claw, but finds that her breastplate is a powerful defense, despite Lem's jaunty music aiding Vivino.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T28:* Harsk hide ripples again as he again gives groans of pain from whatever is happening to him, but he maintains concentration.  *"Somebody ... dispel that thing ... if you can,"* he grits through his teeth.

*R6T22:* The floating scythe swings twice, each time skipping off of Harsk's armor. Lady Andaisin steps back as if she were walking and not flying, and she concentrates on a spell and casts it. The spell is successful, for where Vivino was able to easily keep track of Lem (who was invisible), Vivino can no longer see the halfling. Well, at least that's a friendly.

*R6T21:* Lilim flies over by Adelaide and tends to her. *"Adelaide is dead. I am sorry,"* she says matter-of-factly, *"but we shall see that Urgathoa's daughter is expunged from this land."*

*R6T17:* Lem continues playing, but his music obviously heads west into the tunnel again. *"Get ready,"* he calls out between rest notes, *"I'm going to put the flute away in a sec to change things up."* 

*R6T12:* Seelah traces her way around the wall and fountain. *"Well enough, is not completely well,"* says Seelah, crestfallen at the death of a party member. 

*R6T10:* Dane gives a good Caileanite curse under his breath. *"I'm sorry, Adelaide. Rest now in the hall of heroes."*

Dane now starts moving counter-clockwise around the fountain, casting a quick spell that is luckier than he expected when a bolt of acid crits Lady Andaisin in the head for *8 acid*. This is the first visible wound she's taken.

*R6T6:* Vivino, what do you do? Though she backed up, she's still in reach.

Harsk on deck, Lady Andaisin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Harsk til R15T22 (+15/ +9, 1d8+3 force).
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Lilim:  21.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage! _Invisibility_ til R54T17.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. Justice judgment: +2 sacred bonus on attack rolls. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9. TD. 
Vivino: 6. RAGING!!! RS. 
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. _Enlarge person_ til R74T6.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T6:* *"You will pay for that!"* Vivino cries as he steps forward to unleash claws and teeth. *"Let's see what you taste like."* 

Vivino's claw passes dangerously close to the priestess' face, so much so that just as he misses her, she bites him on his hand for *2 mod* ... she is really surprisingly strong! Of course, that was foolish, because as she does that Vivino is able to land his second claw in her stomach for *13*. That hurt her, though she pulls away from his follow-up bite.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T28:* Tiny claws poke through Harsk's boots, and that doesn't seem to be a regular thing with him at all as those are new holes, and there is blood that comes with it, but still he concentrates.

*R7T22:* The ghostly scythe completely misses Harsk both times. Lady Andaisin sidesteps again, but still in reach of Vivino. She concentrates on a spell, Vivino very nearly making her trip, but she finally succeeds. This time, another spiritual scythe is formed, but goes after Vivino! It swings at him, just barely catching him in the side of the abdomen for *8 force*, but the second swing clangs against his armor.

*R7T21:* Lilim flies up and around to get flanking for Vivino.

*R7T17:* Lem's flute stops playing. Then, he is heard telling jokes. It is the same buoying effect as before, though it seems like it is some effort to stop one thing to start another.

*R7T12:* Seelah has a unicorn horn that glows, and as it does so, Sterling appears again. "Sterling, I am blind and cannot fight. You must do so in my stead. Dane! Please point out the wicked woman for Sterling to smite," she says as she mounts Sterling. 

*R7T10:* *"HER!"* calls out Dane, pointing to Lady Andaisin.

He then gets clear of the big statue of Urgathoa in the fountain over milky fluids that he can get a clear shot at the villainess. *"Now, Lady Andaisin - for the nosferatu has named you..."* (which garners a hiss of anger from the woman)* "... you will not escape this place with cheap trickery."*

He casts a spell, and fires a ray that hits her squarely in the gut. It doesn't appear to do any damage, but Dane seems quite happy with the shot anyway.

*R7T6:* Vivino, what do you do?

Harsk on deck, Lady Andaisin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Harsk til R15T22 (+15/ +9, 1d8+3 force). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Vivino til R27T22 (+15/ +9, 1d8+3 force).
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Lilim:  21.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage! Nothing in hand. _Invisibility_ til R54T17.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52).
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. Justice judgment: +2 sacred bonus on attack rolls. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9. TD. 
Vivino: 6. RAGING!!! RS. 
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. _Enlarge person_ til R74T6.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T6:* As the Lady becomes distracted from Lilim, a toothy smile nearly splits Vivino;s face in two. Claws and teeth look to make quick work of her organs. The first claw slams against her breastplate, but the second slashes her right along the tendons of her right hand for *32*, and his bite just manages to find purchase in her upper right arm for *27*.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T28:* Harsk's skin continues to ripple and shudder painfully as he concentrates.

*R8T22:* The ghostly scythe at the end of the hallway slashes Harsk for *8 force*. The one attacking Vivino cuts along his belly for *10 force*, and then his chest for *8 force*. Lady Andaisin steps close to Vivino and carefully casts a spell, her hand seething with dark fire. She puts her palm directly on Vivino's head, and that dark energy crosses over into Vivino.

Vivino, roll a Fort save vs. a necromantic death effect!  :Eek: 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Harsk til R15T22 (+15/ +9, 1d8+3 force). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Vivino til R27T22 (+15/ +9, 1d8+3 force).
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Lilim:  21.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage! Nothing in hand. _Invisibility_ til R54T17.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52).
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. Justice judgment: +2 sacred bonus on attack rolls. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9. TD. 
Vivino: 6. RAGING!!! RS. 
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. _Enlarge person_ til R74T6.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T22:* The fell energies of the priestess rock through Vivino's body for *55 damage*! 

*R8T21:* Lilim, seeing how good Vivino is at flanking, flies back into flank. She fights more for accuracy than power with that strange scythe of her own, cutting alongside the enemy's left flank for *32*.

*R8T17:* Lem continues to tell jokes. Not that any can see, but Lem feeds a potion into Harsk to fully heal him.

*R8T12:* Seelah is just riding on Sterling, but trusting in the alicorn's judgment. Sterling is only at a 5' altitude because he doesn't want to smack Seelah's head on the celing. The alicorn proves incredibly swift as it flies all the way around, calling out to Iomedae to give him the power to strike dead the evil woman. A holy glow surrounds the mount and oddly, it still takes Lem's rather bawdy jokes about Lady Andaisin's presume sexual escapades for the holy creature's attack to hit true in her right lower leg for *20*.

*R8T10:* Dane double moves around the fountain to stand by Vivino. *"Now don't go anywhere, boy, that I might heal you!"*

*R8T6:* Vivino, what do you do? You are flanking Lady Andaisin again.

Harsk on deck, Lady Andaisin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Harsk til R15T22 (+15/ +9, 1d8+3 force). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Vivino til R27T22 (+15/ +9, 1d8+3 force).
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Lilim:  21.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage! Nothing in hand. _Invisibility_ til R54T17.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52). 5' altitude. SMITE EVIL (+7 attack, +4 damage, +7 deflection bonus to AC, auto-bypass DR)
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. Justice judgment: +2 sacred bonus on attack rolls. 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
Biter: 9. TD. 
Vivino: 6. RAGING!!! RS. 
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. _Enlarge person_ til R74T6.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T6:* *"Aye, as much healing as you can muster would be appreciated,"* Vivino says. *"Now let's see how much more blood this 'Lady' has left in her."* 

The first claw slashes against her upper left arm for 32, the second pongs off her armor, but the bite on her other upper arm does 31 tears her arm off at the shoulder. She falls out of the air, her back breaking horribly on the stone of the fountain. Her legs hang at an odd angle out of the fountain and towards the floor, while her 180-degree turned back as her her head and shoulders hidden in the pool. Meanwhile, there was a splash of the disgusting fluids on Dane, though Vivino moved his leg so as not to get splashed by the strange fluids of the fountain.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T28:* Harsk sees that but doesn't stop, though nothing weird or painful seems to happen to his body. 

*R9T22:* The scythe attacking him hits against his armor and then misses. Even though Lady Andaisin is definitely dead, the same thing happens with the scythe attacking Vivino ...it keeps attacking him, but it's altitude drops some as if operating from an unseen string between Lady Andaisin and Vivino! It cuts into his right shoulder for *4 force*, and then down to his right knee for *6 force*.

*R9T21:* Lilim flies down to the ground. *"I-I don't know how to stop it or even what it is!"*

*R9T17:* Lem's comedy stops. *"Everyone listen up! The spell is spiritual weapon. The caster imparts their will to the spell, and doesn't need to actively control it. This isn't the first time I've heard of this happening, just like an assassin who gets killed still has the poison working through the victim's blood after they die. Everyone use weapons to aid Harsk and Vivino. Vivino, stop raging and go small and ride this out! It should end in a minute. It's short duration."*

*R9T12:* Seelah and Sterling reposition to help, and Sterling tries to help block this thing from landing a blow on Vivino.

*R9T10:* Dane is more focused on the critical act of healing, casting a spell on Vivino for *17*. Still, he seems affected by something, looking at the area where the white waters splashed on him and strange marks are forming ... strange marks that show the early signs of having contracted blood veil!

*R9T6:* Vivino, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE on heroes: +2 competence weapon attack/ damage, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Harsk til R15T22 (+15/ +9, 1d8+3 force). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Vivino til R27T22 (+15/ +9, 1d8+3 force).
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Lilim:  21.
Lem: 17. Inspire Courage! Nothing in hand. _Invisibility_ til R54T17.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52). 5' altitude. 
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. Justice judgment: +2 sacred bonus on attack rolls. CONTRACTED BLOOD VEIL!
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
* Blood Veil (DC 16): *Latent/Carrier*: A character in this stage has the disease, and may pass it on if contagious, but suffers no ill effects.
Biter: 9. TD. 
Vivino: 6. RAGING!!! RS. 
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. _Enlarge person_ til R74T6.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T6:* "*Alright Lem, I'll do as you suggest."* Vivino says as his claws return to normal hands and his size returns to normal. "*Though if someone can help Dane...where the  water splashed him it doesn't look good.  Should we pull the Lady out of  the water to preserve what is on her?"* 

Vivino analyzes Dane without touching to figure out what he can. *"Looks like rapid onset of the blood veil - no incubation period. Now, I don't know if that means the entire thing is going to be super fast and we're in danger of losing Dane within a minute or if it was just the incubation period that was bypassed."*

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T28:* Harsk seems to be at peace now, still concentrating. 

*R10T23-22:* Lem's weapon is heard clanging as the first scythe strike just misses Harsk, but the second scores a line along his abdomen for *9 force*. The scythe attacking Vivino lowers in altitude and catches him in the lower right arm for *7 force*, but misses the second attempt. Meanwhile, Lady Andaisin's broken body crackles with unholy power and is lifted into the air.

*R10T21:* Lilim gasps out, *"She is definitely dead. There is something else going on with her."* She then uses her scythe to help protect Vivino.

*R10T12:* *"Agreed,"* says the noble voice of Sterling as he alights. *"My smite on her ended with the giant's final, mighty blow."*

Sterling uses his horn to also try and minimize contact on the badly wounded Vivino.

*R10T10:* Dane looks at the rash of blood veil, not yet bad enough to cause him more than minor discomfort. *"I think it just cut around incubation is all ... I hope,"* he gulps, *"but it seems we're about to have a new problem, and we have got to heal Vivino. Vivino, pause for the scythe to attack you once more, gaining protection from your allies' help, and then move to your mace, pick it up, and defend yourself."*

He then casts a spell and touches Vivino for *8 healing*.

*R10T6:* Vivino, you are fatigued and badly wounded. Do you take Dane's advice?*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

He's basically telling you to delay until AFTER the next scythe attack, that way you get the protection from Lilim and Sterling who aided your AC. Then to go to your mace, and the whole while - with or without mace - go into "total defense."


Harsk on deck, Lem in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 28. He will call forth Sigur on R11T28, but concentrating on doing that until then.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lem: 23. Rapier in hand. _Invisibility_ til R54T17.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Lady Andaisin: 22. _Divine power_ til R11T22. _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Harsk til R15T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Vivino til R27T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force).
* _Greater Magic Weapon_ (10 hrs). _Longstrider_ (7 hrs).
* _Air Walk_ (100 min.). _Potion of Barkskin +4_ (90 min.). 
* Extended _Shield of Faith_ (20 min). _Aid_ (10 min). _Bear's Endurance_ (10 min).
Lilim:  21. Aid Vivino's AC.
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52). 5' altitude.  Aid Vivino's AC.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. CONTRACTED BLOOD VEIL!
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
* Blood Veil (DC 16): *Latent/Carrier*: A character in this stage has the disease, and may pass it on if contagious, but suffers no ill effects.
Biter: 9. TD. 
Vivino: 6. FATIGUED til R19T6.
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2). Lady Andaisin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T6:* Vivino agrees. *"That is good..."*

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T28-23:* Harsk finally relaxes as Sigur appears. Harsk looks to his dead brother. "Protect me against the scythe as best you can. We killed the big bad, we thought, but something is happening in that chamber. Traveling far faster than any dwarf has a right to, Harsk zooms into the chamber, having drawn his fiery crossbow. He has it trained on Lady Andaisin's dead body, ready to shoot.

*"... advice, Dane."*

*R11T22:* Harsk's scythe zooms faster than he moved, looping around in front of him. It hacks past his armor, but is stopped by Harsk's tough skin, and the second attack misses. Even with everyone trying to help Vivino, he gets struck twice - in the belly for *6 force*, and in the left shin for *9 force*.

Meanwhile, Lady Andaisin's sundered flesh explodes with boils and pustules, while torrents of Urgathoas foul humors flood forth and congeal into a sickening new body for the unliving saint. Lady Andaisin is instantly reborn as a daughter of Urgathoa, entirely bent on revenge! All of Lady Andaisin's equipment that was still on her falls to the ground and into the fountain. 

What was once a woman now towers as a monstrosity of ectoplasmic flesh, horns, and a tremendous scythelike claw. She is floating 5' above the fountain. She begins to cast a spell, and Harsk lets loose his readied shot, hitting the monster in the head for *7 + 2 fire*. Lem also casts a spell at it, but it seems to have no effect, and Lem is now visible again. Dark energy surrounds the off-hand (non-scythe) and Andaisin Transformed goes to touch Vivino but misses.

Vivino, do you come out of delay now?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 24. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lem: 23. Rapier in hand. _Invisibility_ til R54T17.
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Andaisin Transformed: 22. (145:154). *Contagion* currently on hand.
* _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Harsk til R15T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Vivino til R27T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force).
Lilim:  21. Aid Vivino's AC.
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52). 5' altitude.  Aid Vivino's AC.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. CONTRACTED BLOOD VEIL!
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
* Blood Veil (DC 16): *Latent/Carrier*: A character in this stage has the disease, and may pass it on if contagious, but suffers no ill effects.
Biter: 9. TD. 
Sigur: 7.
Vivino: 6. FATIGUED til R19T6. DELAYING!!!
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2). Lady Andaisin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T21.5:* Looking up at the Lady with grim determination and reluctance, Vivino tumbles away to prepare. Her off-hand with the dark energy grazes Vivino's foot as he clumsily moves away, and the dark energy washes into him.

It took him more energy to move to where he wanted, and he doesn't quite have the time to draw forth the extract he had hoped. *"Attack with all that you have, and if you are not a fighter then any healing you can spare I would appreciate. "* 

*R11T21:* Lilim throws herself into physical confrontation with the monster. Her own scythe strikes Andaisin Transformed in the lower chest for *38 PE*, and the second strikes with a soft crit for *35 PE* her left off-hand as it was extended to touch Vivino (which he resisted). Lilim then bites the creature in its right upper arm for *8*, and slashes with each of her talons (missing).

*R11T12:* Sterling concentrates while moving a little south to screen Vivino, and touches him with its horn, providing *20 healing*.

*R11T10:* Dane calls out. *"Okay, this is a Daughter of Urgathoa, an undead saint of the Pallid Princess. Skin nearly as hard as my own armor. Her great claw has concentrated blood veil transmitted to any strike, and just like a real scythe, will leave devastating wounds."*

He then holds up his weapon. *"Drunken Fool, through Drinking Companion I ask that you grant me purity in this battle."*

He attacks twice, throwing his power at her, but both times misses.

*R11T9-7:* Biter moves up to be next to Harsk. Sigur needs no prodding. Like his brother he is far faster than any normal dwarf. However, he does open up an attack from Andaisin Transformed, who clips him on his right hip for *17 mod*. Luckily, Sterling's holy aura protects him from disease.

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T24:* Harsk speed-loads his crossbow and he crosses to Vivino, his claws getting a little thicker than before, but still not quite as long as Lilim's size-appropriate talons. He concentrates, and then touches Vivino for *18 healing*.

*R12T23:* Lem starts cracking jokes about how silly Lady Andaisin looked when Vivino made her body all twisted in death, and likewise makes fun of her current form.

*R12T22:* Hark's scythe pursues him and cuts his right hand for *6 force*, though the second strike gets stopped by his tough skin. Likewise with Vivino's scythe that ducks over, around, and past any intervening allies. Vivino's left upper arm gets hit for *6 force*, but he dodges the second strike. Andaisin Transformed drifts a little bit south, concentrating on a spell, and then casting it on herself, giving her a protect gray glow.

*R12T21:* Vivino, what do you do?

Lilim on deck, Seelah/Sterling in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 24. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lem: 23. Rapier in hand. _Invisibility_ til R54T17. Inspire courage!
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Andaisin Transformed: 22. (64:154). _Shield of faith_ for 6 min.
* _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Harsk til R15T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Vivino til R27T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force).
Vivino: 21.5. FATIGUED til R19T6. 
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim:  21. RS.
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52). 5' altitude.  Aid Vivino's AC.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. CONTRACTED BLOOD VEIL! Judgment: Purity (+2 sacred bonus to saves). RS.
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
* Blood Veil (DC 16): *Latent/Carrier*: A character in this stage has the disease, and may pass it on if contagious, but suffers no ill effects.
Biter: 9. TD. 
Sigur: 7.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2). Lady Andaisin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T21.5:* *"Well done all, keep it going. Hit hard and heal hard!"* Vivino calls out. He drinks the extract he had out and then goes to tumble away, doing an exceptionally bad job as the monster attacks him, but then is confused by the position what should have been a solid hit misses.

*R12T21:* Lilim presses the attack as before. Her scythe hits the off-hand for *37 PE*, then in Andaisin's head for *39 PE*, and it is this final strike that destroys the abomination!

But combat isn't over as those damnable spiritual weapons are still in play.

*R12T12:* *"Success! Now to keep our heroes alive while holding out with these force weapons,"* says Sterling as he touches his horn to Harsk for *12 healing*.

*R12T10:* Dane closes on Vivino and casts a spell, and succeeds in touching him despite the defense, giving Vivino *13 healing*.

*R12T9-7:* Biter rushes in to try to keep his master from getting hit again. Sigur does the same.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T24:* Harsk drops his crossbow, takes out his battleaxe, and sets up to parry the attack.

*R13T23:* Lem stops his performance and moves up, ready to parry Viv's scythe with his rapier.

*R13T22:* Harsk's scythe is parried. Lem does well, but it isn't enough and Vivino is hit in his upper leg for *9 force*.

*R13T21.5:* Vivino, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 24. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lem: 23. Rapier in hand. _Invisibility_ til R54T17. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Spiritual Weapons: _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Harsk til R15T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Vivino til R27T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force).
Vivino: 21.5. FATIGUED til R19T6. _Displacement_ til R19T21.
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim:  21. RS.
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52). 5' altitude.  Aid Vivino's AC.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. CONTRACTED BLOOD VEIL! Judgment: Purity (+2 sacred bonus to saves). RS.
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
* Blood Veil (DC 16): *Latent/Carrier*: A character in this stage has the disease, and may pass it on if contagious, but suffers no ill effects.
Biter: 9. TD. 
Sigur: 7.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2). Lady Andaisin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T21.5:* Vivino watches warily at his spiritual weapon and aims to block anything that comes his way. *"That was very impressive, team. Keep an eye on her in case there are any further tricks she has up her sleeve."* 

*R13T21:* Lilim flies to the other side of the room and sets down by Vivino.

*R13T12-10:* Dane casts a healing spell but misses Vivino because of _displacement_ as Sterling, Sigur, and Biter protect Harsk.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T24:* Harsk's muscles ripple and it looks like he puts on several pounds of muscle before your very eyes even as he tries to ward away the attack.

*R14T23:* Lem gives aid to Vivino.

*R14T22:* Harsk & Co. easily deflect the attacks, as does Vivino (and Lem).

*R14T21.5:* Vivino, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 24. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lem: 23. Rapier in hand. _Invisibility_ til R54T17. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Spiritual Weapons: _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Harsk til R15T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Vivino til R27T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force).
Vivino: 21.5. FATIGUED til R19T6. _Displacement_ til R19T21.
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim:  21. 
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52). 5' altitude.  Aid Vivino's AC.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. CONTRACTED BLOOD VEIL! Judgment: Purity (+2 sacred bonus to saves). CLW on hand.
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
* Blood Veil (DC 16): *Latent/Carrier*: A character in this stage has the disease, and may pass it on if contagious, but suffers no ill effects.
Biter: 9. TD. 
Sigur: 7.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2). Lady Andaisin. Andaisin Transformed.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T21.5:* Vivino will keep watching around for any other surprises but keep dodging the spectral blade.
*R14T21-12:* Lilim and Sterling aid their charges.
*R14T10:* Dane misses Vivino again.
*R14T9-7:* Biter and Sigur keep protecting Harsk.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

R15T24-23:* Harsk defends himself. Lem aids Vivino. Lem tells Vivino, *"Back up against the wall where that curve is."*
*R15T22:*  Harsk's scythe disappears from view. Vivino's scythe completely misses him.

*R15T21.5:* Vivino, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 24. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lem: 23. Rapier in hand. _Invisibility_ til R54T17. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Spiritual Weapons: _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Vivino til R27T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force).
Vivino: 21.5. FATIGUED til R19T6. _Displacement_ til R19T21.
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim:  21. 
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52). 5' altitude.  Aid Vivino's AC.
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. CONTRACTED BLOOD VEIL! Judgment: Purity (+2 sacred bonus to saves). CLW on hand.
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
* Blood Veil (DC 16): *Latent/Carrier*: A character in this stage has the disease, and may pass it on if contagious, but suffers no ill effects.
Biter: 9. 
Sigur: 7.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2). Lady Andaisin. Andaisin Transformed.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T21.5:* *"Good idea Lem,"* Vivino says as he continues to dip and dodge.
*R15T21:* Lilim steps up to defend Vivino. Seelah/ Sterling stand back and delay. Dane steps up to aid Vivino. Biter and Sigur delay ...

*Round 16 ...
R16T24:* Harsk closes to give aid.
*R16T23:* Lem closes to give aid. Vivino is completely surrounded by allies as ...
*R16T22:* The scythe hops over and then in front of Vivino and is completely repelled.
*R16T21.5:* Vivino defends.
*R16T10:* Dane aids.

*Round 17...
*More skin-rippling from Harsk, but he continues to defend Vivino.
Vivino & co. defend.

*Round 18 ...*
It almost seems like light coloration shifts around Harsk's face and beard.
Vivino & co. defend.

*Round 19 ...
*Vivino & co. defend, after which Vivino's _displacement_ ends.  The _spiritual scythe_ is still going strong.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls, +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Harsk: 24. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lem: 23. Rapier in hand. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Spiritual Weapon: _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Vivino til R27T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force).
Vivino: 21.5. FATIGUED til R19T6. TD.
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim:  21. 
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52). DELAYING!!!
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. CONTRACTED BLOOD VEIL! Judgment: Purity (+2 sacred bonus to saves). CLW on hand.
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
* Blood Veil (DC 16): *Latent/Carrier*: A character in this stage has the disease, and may pass it on if contagious, but suffers no ill effects.
Biter: 9. 
Sigur: 7.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2). Lady Andaisin. Andaisin Transformed.

----------


## lostsole31

*Round 20: * Blocked!
*Round 21:* Vivino gets hit by a lucky shot in his left knee for *13 force*.
*Round 22:* Blocked!
*Round 23:* Blocked!
*Round 24:* Blocked!
*Round 25:* Vivino gets hit in the upper right leg for *5 force*.
*Round 26:*  Blocked!
*Round 27:* The spiritual scythe finally disappears!

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 24. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lem: 23. Rapier in hand. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Heroism_ on self for 50 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Spiritual Weapon: _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Vivino til R27T22 (+15/ +10, 1d8+3 force).
Vivino: 21.5. FATIGUED til R19T6. TD.
*  _Bear's endurance_ til R71T6. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min.
Lilim:  21. 
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 39 min. _Eagle's splendor_ (+1 on CHA-related, not on sheet) til R74T12.
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52). DELAYING!!!
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. CONTRACTED BLOOD VEIL! Judgment: Purity (+2 sacred bonus to saves). CLW on hand.
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
* Blood Veil (DC 16): *Latent/Carrier*: A character in this stage has the disease, and may pass it on if contagious, but suffers no ill effects.
Biter: 9. 
Sigur: 7.

*DEAD*
Adelaide. Cultist of Urgathoa. Jaethal. Juju Zombie (2). Lady Andaisin. Andaisin Transformed.

----------


## lostsole31

*Admin ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Harsk: 24. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 5 min.
Lem: 23. Rapier in hand. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 5 min. _Heroism_ on self for 15 min (+2 morale attack rolls, saves, skill checks).
Vivino: 21.5. 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 5 min.
Lilim:  21. 
Seelah: 12. Longsword in hand, shield readied. BLIND!!! 
*  Shared training [Improved Outflank] for 5 min. 
*  Sterling: 12x. (52:52). 
Dane: 10. _Drinking companion_ in hand. CONTRACTED BLOOD VEIL! 
*  POISONED: CHA track. *Weakened*: A character whose sense of self is weakened by Charisma poison takes a 2 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Charisma decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
** *Effect* Victim does not recover past weakened without heal or restoration
* _See invisibility_ for 50 min.
* Blood Veil (DC 16): *Latent/Carrier*: A character in this stage has the disease, and may pass it on if contagious, but suffers no ill effects.
Biter: 9. 
Sigur: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

Vivino drinks the extract .... _sets his scythe down as he needs two hands to climb_ ... and then begin to scale the building to the east.

The thugs talk amongst themselves, as something seems to be riling them up.*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

You aren't sure if this is going to remain tense standoff or conflict, but we will enter initiative now to define timing of actions and attempted talk.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T28:* Jacintha, combat has not yet opened, but things are tense. The thugs do not have any weapons drawn (though they've been walking around with shield readied). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jacintha: 28.
Dane: 22.
Red Thug: 19. (80:80).
Runa: 17.
Diva: 17.
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80).
Linzi: 10.
Blue Thug: 9. (80:80).
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80).
Ernak: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T28:* Jacintha delays ... 

*R1T22:* Dane, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jacintha: 28. DELAYING!!!
Dane: 22.
Red Thug: 19. (80:80).
Runa: 17.
Diva: 17.
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80).
Linzi: 10.
Blue Thug: 9. (80:80).
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80).
Ernak: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Dane moves up in front of his companions, his earth breaker the drinking  companion in hand the head resting on his shoulder. He speaks in a firm  tone to his allies. *"Stay behind me, they won't get past."*

Positioning himself between the two parties he looks upon the rabble. *"If you wish to go unharmed than you will keep  your distance, as a man of faith it is my duty to make sure you have the  choice to avoid harm."*Dane holds his hammer with both hands glaring at the rabble. 

*R1T19:* Red moves up, but keeps 10' away from Dane. He shouts loud enough for the PCs in the cheap seats to be heard, not just Dane. *"Big words for a big dwarf with a big hammer. But we hain't drawn weapons on you! We woulda' given' ya' a few knocks about the head if you don' come with us to see the Emperor. But this is our turf, and if you come at us with hammers and swords, we drawin' our axes."*

*R1T17:* Runa, you were not riding Diva, having gotten off once at the devastated riding school, but Diva is right by you. What do you do?

Jacintha delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jacintha: 28. DELAYING!!!
Dane: 22.
Red Thug: 19. (80:80).
Runa: 17.
Diva: 16.9.
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80).
Linzi: 10.
Blue Thug: 9. (80:80).
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80).
Ernak: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Runa sighs, patting Diva to try to calm him down, just in case (the latter of which delays).  *"...Look, is all this posturing back an' forth  really necessary? Let's all just keep our cool for a bit. What's your  issue with us, exactly?"* 

*R1T11:*  Brown steps up next to Red. *"Listen, you hand over your weapons, and we'll take you to the Emperor. Otherwise, it gets painful."*

*R1T10:* Linzi moves up behind Dane.

*R1T9:* Blue moves up, this time right up to Dane. *"So, what's it gonna be?"*

*R1T8:* Meanwhile, Vivino continues to move among rooftops ...

*R1T7:* Green moves up next to Blue, but waits for an answer.

*R1T4:* *"Your Emperor and his thugs killed my family!"* Tesh screams, enraged. *"We're gonna gut every one-a' you!"*

He moves past Linzi and Dane, but as he gets to an open spot, Blue launches a rising kick at Tesh's stomach that does *9 NL*, and Green does a snap kick to Tesh's chest that does *5 NL*. Linzi was readied for hostilities to break out, pulling out tiny fruit darts and a feather and enchanting the arcane phrase, *"Gitchy-gitchy-goo!"* Blue shakes his head, but seems to ignore whatever was supposed to happen. Finally, Tesh attacks with his longspear at Red, but attacking past a closer enemy throws off his aim.

The thugs all look very angry, as up until now - and even including the kicks - nobody was actually trying to kill anyone else.

*R1T3:* Ernak, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Red in the hole, Jacintha delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jacintha: 28. DELAYING!!!
Dane: 22.
Red Thug: 19. (80:80).
Runa: 17.
Diva: 16.9. DELAYING!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80).
Blue Thug: 9. (80:80).
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80).
Linzi: 5. 
Tesh: 4. (16:16, 14 NL).
Ernak: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3:* Jacintha has at this point had enough, and she moves out from behind the  building, and takes up position next to Tesh and Dane, drawing her  kukri along the way. Once in position, she draws upon an old standby, a  spell she's used in the past when accosted by thugs of Old Korvosa. Her  free hand works arcane gestures and she mutters an incantation, while  doing her best to avoid any attempts to interrupt her. She succeeds, and throws out a handful of multi-colored sand that twinkle and then erupt in a riot of color that washes over all four ruffians. The first three are *stunned*, but the farthest one was helped by the others being in his way and easily scoffs at the magic.

*R1T2:* Ernak, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Red in the hole,  ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dane: 22.
Red Thug: 19. (80:80).
Runa: 17.
Diva: 16.9. DELAYING!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). STUNNED til R2T3!!!
Blue Thug: 9. (80:80). STUNNED til R2T3!!!
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). STUNNED til R2T3!!!
Linzi: 5. 
Tesh: 4. (16:16, 14 NL).
Jacintha: 3.
Ernak: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T2:* Ernak stayed quiet at first, even as the gang hurled insults against his  friends and demeaned his Shoanti heritage. But as spells are slung and  weapons drawn, the big man stirs into action. Tightening his stance and  exuding an aura of confidence, he jogs forward while drawing his  earthbreaker, circling around the gang from the south side. The clutter in the street, with what he is doing already, means he has to "hop up" onto some barrels (and loses a chance for readied action).

Commenting on the gang's status, Ernak calls out with a wry smile, *"You're mostly stunned into submission already. Why don't you surrender peacefully, and then we will decide whether we're visiting your emperor."* With an emphasis toward both Tesh and the ruffians, he adds sternly, *"This doesn't need to escalate."*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Dane, what do you do?

Red on deck, Runa in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dane: 22.
Red Thug: 19. (80:80).
Runa: 17.
Diva: 16.9. DELAYING!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). STUNNED til R2T3!!!
Blue Thug: 9. (80:80). STUNNED til R2T3!!!
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). STUNNED til R2T3!!!
Linzi: 5. 
Tesh: 4. (16:16, 14 NL).
Jacintha: 3.
Ernak: 2. _Running Hunter's Stance_.
* Grant Ralling Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Dane delays, having spoken his peace, hammer still firmly in hand blocking their way. 

*R2T19:* *"Snap outta' it, boyz! We gots a brawl!"* Red shouts excitedly. With a surprising amount of agility, he hops up onto the crates to the side of him, and balances on the detritus to get over to Ernak. And with a great heaving push with his shield, he knocks Ernak off the crates. Ernak lands on his feet okay, but is no longer enjoying high-ground advantage. *"Look, gents! I'm king-a-da'-mountain!"*

*R2T17:* Runa, what do you do?

Thugs on deck and in the hole, Dane delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dane: 22. DELAYING!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80).
Runa: 17.
Diva: 16.9. DELAYING!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). STUNNED til R2T3!!!
Blue Thug: 9. (80:80). STUNNED til R2T3!!!
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). STUNNED til R2T3!!!
Linzi: 5. 
Tesh: 4. (16:16, 14 NL).
Jacintha: 3.
Ernak: 2. _Running Hunter's Stance_.
* Grant Ralling Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Runa gives a shrug. They've had ample opportunity to avoid this, so... *"Well, if that's how you want it,"*  she says, motioning for Diva to follow her as she steps forward and  casts a spell that washes over the rather congested alleyway, her prayers to Gozreh in this scuffle heard clearly in the night. 

*R2T16.9:* Diva follows and takes to the air above to be able to defend Runa.

*R2T11-9:* Brown and Blue are stunned.

*R2T8:* Vivino, you are currently 15' off the ground. The nascent battle has not yet become a lethal one. What do you do?

Green on deck, Linzi in the hole, Dane delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
Dane: 22. DELAYING!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80).
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
Diva: 16.9. 
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). STUNNED til R2T3!!!
Blue Thug: 9. (80:80). STUNNED til R2T3!!!
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). STUNNED til R2T3!!!
Linzi: 5. 
Tesh: 4. (16:16, 14 NL).
Jacintha: 3.
Ernak: 2. _Running Hunter's Stance_.
* Grant Ralling Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Vivino moves over the edge of the roof and tumbles down onto the ground, unlimbering his mace as he falls.  But the fall was a bit more effort than he expected. As he lands, he gives an evil grin to the ruffians,  *"Perhaps we can squeeze out some information from them later."* 

That's when he realizes that all of the ruffians around him are temporarily insensate, so the evil grin is probably lost on them.

*R2T7:* Green is stunned ....

*R2T5:* Linzi unties and puts this enormous helm on her head - one that was sized for a medium creature, but it resizes to her. It has an impressive rack of stag's antlers on it. While the helm by itself could look terrifying, on her it looks silly. Which might be what she was going for, as she begins telling some pretty ... um, "*blue*" jokes at the expensive of the thugs. She is flipping hilarious, with many of the party - if not laughing uproariously themselves, likely with a smile on their face as her insults seem to make the threat of the ruffians something easily discarded.

*R2T4:* Tesh is one of those laughing. Unfortunately, Tesh's laughter is not the infectious kind, but more of an insane man's. Being the unstable link in the sanity chain, he drops his longspear, takes out his greatsword, and hacks at a stunned Blue with his greatsword for *19*.

That sudden shift in the stakes of the battle is felt by everyone, perhaps being what snaps the stunned thugs back into full awareness again.

*R2T3:* Jacintha, Tesh might just have forced this encounter up a notch. What do you do?

Ernak on deck, Red in the hole, Dane delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Dane: 22. DELAYING!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80).
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
Diva: 16.9. 
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). 
Blue Thug: 9. (61:80). 
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). 
Linzi: 5. Bardic performance: INSPIRE COURAGE!
Tesh: 4. (16:16, 14 NL).
Jacintha: 3.
Ernak: 2. _Running Hunter's Stance_.
* Grant Ralling Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T3:* Jacintha glances at Tesh, wondering whether to similarly escalate or  fight as her other allies are - nonlethally. She makes her decision,  flipping her kukri around to attack with the blunt end, whacking the man in the head for *12 NL*.

A shame about Tesh. Things were actually looking slightly comical before he had to go for the kill. 

*R2T2:* Ernak, what do you do? You are on the ground again, but at least you're on your feet. Linzi's comedy and Runa's prayer are making you feel good.

Red on deck, Runa in the hole, Dane delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Dane: 22. DELAYING!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80).
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
Diva: 16.9. 
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). 
Blue Thug: 9. (61:80). 
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). 
Linzi: 5. Bardic performance: INSPIRE COURAGE!
Tesh: 4. (16:16, 14 NL).
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand.
Ernak: 2. _Running Hunter's Stance_.
* Grant Ralling Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T2:* Responding to that embarrassing knock-down and taunt, Ernak puffs up his   chest with wounded pride. He then calls out some tactical wisdom  to  the party, *"They're crooks, not zealots: their hearts won't be in this fight."*

To  emphasize his point, Ernak thrusts up with the head of his hammer at   the talkative ruffian who knocked him down, trying to knock him over  in  turn with a hefty uppercut. The man tries to block and Ernak still catches him in his right tricep for *27 NL*. Ernak continues to push the haft of his earthbreaker up through his grip like a billiard stick, making the man overextend and fall on top of the detritus (but not off).

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T19:* The one thing about Red's position on the top of the detritus is that he actually has some measure of cover from Ernak, allowing him to standard unhindered. He weakly returns the favor by kicking Ernak in his upper right arm for *5 NL*.

*R3T17:* Runa, you are in snake style. What do you do?

Diva on deck, Brown in the hole, Dane delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Dane: 22. DELAYING!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80, 27 NL).
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
Diva: 16.9. 
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). 
Blue Thug: 9. (61:80). 
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). 
Linzi: 5. Bardic performance: INSPIRE COURAGE!
Tesh: 4. (16:16, 14 NL).
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand.
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2!
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Well, seeing as how Red has made himself an easier target by getting  some high ground... Runa claps her hands together, calling forth a small  storm on top of him! A super-miniaturized stormcloud appears briefly in Red's space, pelting him with all manner of inclement weather for *9 NL*, before the thunderhead disappears.

*R3T16.9:* Diva hovers directly overhead, kicking up lots of loose materials and debris and knocking it all around. Clear vision is now limited to 10', concealment at 15-20', and you can't see past that. 

*R3T11-9:* Red wasn't paying attention to Tesh, but the other thugs near him - especially the one attacked by a greatsword - were definitely paying attention. Brown takes out a finely crafted battleaxe, widens his stance, and crosses axe-to-sword with the survivor. Blue does the same and catches Tesh along the neck for *16*, dropping him; his axe continues at Vivino, but is deflected.

*R3T8:* Vivino, you just got attacked by a battleaxe. Now it's a party. What do you do?

Green on deck, Linzi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Dane: 22. DELAYING!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80, 36 NL). Shield.
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
Diva: 16.9. READIED to attack anything which attacks Runa!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield.
Blue Thug: 9. (61:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield.
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). 
Linzi: 5. Bardic performance: INSPIRE COURAGE!
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand.
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2!
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh: 4. (0:16, 14 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* *"Heal this man*," Vivino calls out while gesturing towards Vesh on the ground. *"I will provide cover."*

Vivino then swings twice with his mace savagely at Blue, hitting him in the left upper arm for *29*, but the second strike is blocked by the man's shield.

*R3T7:* Green does as the others, getting into a wide-set stance before power-swinging his axe at Ernak. It's a dirty low shot that skips off of Ernak's left foot for *11* and then upwards into the side of Dane's belly for *16*.

*R3T5:* Though Jacintha's prayer is slowing the enemy strikes down, it isn't quite enough. Still Ernak more than makes up for that. Linzi stops her jokes whose efforts are worth double her own and says, *"Wow. Teach me?"*

But she is only hero-worshiping for a brief second before it is business for her. She casts the same spell as she had attempted before at the one that just hit her boss. The strange dichotomy of being hit with a tiny fruit tart in the midst of mortal combat must have broken something, however, as Green stops attacking, starts giggling, and finally breaks down into howling gales of laughter, falling prone and pounding on the street in strange mirth. Linzi smiles at her spell working on the dolt, and takes out her light crossbow though does say with some concern to Dane, who has stood and done nothing, *"Boss? You okay?"*

*R3T3:* Jacintha, mithral kukri in hand. What do you do? Note that anything outside of 10' is harder to see.

Ernak on deck, Dane delaying, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Dane: 22. DELAYING!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80, 36 NL). Shield.
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
Diva: 16.9. READIED to attack anything which attacks Runa!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield.
Blue Thug: 9. (32:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield.
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. RS.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AFFECTED by _hideous laughter_ til R7T5!!!
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand.
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand.
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2!
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC*
 Tesh: 4. (0:16, 14 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T3:* Time to get serious. Jacintha flips her kukri back around to its proper  position, then summons psychic energy to form a blade in her other hand.  It's beginning to look like this could be a long fight, and if that's  the case, Jacintha wants to be at her full strength. Then, she shifts  position, moving over Tesh's unconscious (hopefully) form. She finds out that stepping over a fallen body is much tougher than stepping into an empty space, however, as Blue attacks her and she just manages to deflect with her mithral kukri.*Spoiler: Jacintha*
Show

Bodies are difficult terrain, so it was a MA cost 10' of movement, and triggered an AOO.

*R3T2:* Ernak, you are currently inspiring your friends while in primal warrior stance, granting a rallying presence, and with tactical flanker south of you. What do you do?

Dane delaying, Red on deck, Runa in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Dane: 22. DELAYING!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80, 36 NL). Shield.
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
Diva: 16.9. READIED to attack anything which attacks Runa!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield.
Blue Thug: 9. (32:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used.
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. RS.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AFFECTED by _hideous laughter_ til R7T5!!!
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand.
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand.
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2!
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC*
 Tesh: 4. (0:16, 14 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T2.5:* Having wavered at the idea of fighting back Dane raises his great hammer and delivers a mighty blow as he says, *"I warned you, so you'll feel the full weight of a dwarfs hammer."*

He swings his hammer with measured force, though great, connecting with his foe's chest for *29*, the sound reverberating throughout the alley.

*R3T2:* Ernak, you are currently inspiring your friends while in primal warrior stance, granting a rallying presence, and with tactical flanker south of you. What do you do?

Red on deck, Runa in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Red Thug: 19. (80:80, 36 NL). Shield.
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
Diva: 16.9. READIED to attack anything which attacks Runa!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield.
Blue Thug: 9. (3:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used.
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. RS.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AFFECTED by _hideous laughter_ til R7T5!!!
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand.
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand.
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_.
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2!
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC*
 Tesh: 4. (0:16, 14 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T2:* Seeing the fight turning lethal as Tesh falls, Ernak unleashes a proper battle cry, *"For Korvosaaaa!"*

With the two southernmost ruffians temporarily indisposed, the Shoanti  warrior joins his allies in buffeting the one caught in the middle, but  he still pulls his punches for now. Ernak fakes a giant swipe at the  man's head before pivoting the hammer to thrust its head at his gut for *36 NL*, dropping him.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T19:* Red is already on his feet, so Ernak was a little muddled on what to expect from him. He then does to Ernak what Ernak did to Blue, perfectly faking out the big man with a low swing that strikes Ernak in the knee for *22 + disoriented*.

*R4T17:* Runa, what do you do? You are currently in Snake Style, and Diva is above you, guarding you (and kicking up a dust cloud).

Diva on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
HEROES: +4 morale to AC to all allies w/in 60 ft of Ernak til R4T2!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80, 36 NL). Shield.
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
Diva: 16.9. READIED to attack anything which attacks Runa!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield.
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. RS.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AFFECTED by _hideous laughter_ til R7T5!!!
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand.
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand.
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_.
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2! DISORIENTED til R5T19 (-2 all attacks, -4 vs. Red).
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Blue Thug: 9. (3:80, 36 NL). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
 Tesh: 4. (0:16, 14 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* *"All in, huh? Sure. Have at 'em, Diva,"* Runa says, moving into the fray to provide Tesh with some much needed healing. She casts a spell to Gozreh to balance the man's waters, fully healing him of all injury and pain and bringing him back to consciousness. The downside is that Jacintha and Tesh are now both "squeezing" in the same spot.

*R4T16.9:* Without having pointed to a specific enemy, Diva is confused on who to attack, and continues to hover in the air, kicking up dust.

*R4T11:* Seeing both an enemy combatant brought back in AND a new vulnerability for the same and the one standing over him, Brown maintains the same wide-set stance. He does a low-to-upwards cut, slashing Tesh in the upper left arm for *17*, and lands a soft crit in Jacintha's chest for *18*. He then steps away from the press of enemies.

The bad news is that Tesh is back under again. The good news is that Jacintha is no longer "squeezing" and vulnerable.

*R4T8:* Vivino, what do you do?

Green on deck, Linzi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
HEROES: +4 morale to AC to all allies w/in 60 ft of Ernak til R4T2!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80, 36 NL). Shield.
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
* IF/THEN: If one of the ruffians has a go at her, she'll attempt to avoid the attack with Snake Style.
Diva: 16.9. HOVERING!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield.
Vivino: 8. Monkey fish for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. RS.
Green Thug: 7. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AFFECTED by _hideous laughter_ til R7T5!!!
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand.
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand. SQUEEZING!!!
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_.
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2! DISORIENTED til R5T19 (-2 all attacks, -4 vs. Red).
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Blue Thug: 9. (3:80, 36 NL). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
  Tesh: 4. (-1:16). DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Vivino moves into position to try to flank Green, but he didn't protect himself on the second half of his movement and Brown clips him in the head with his battleaxe for *13 mod*. Vivino makes a single swing at Green, hitting him in the man's lower back for *38*. Vivino says to his allies, *"Heal him again if you can.   These brigands must pay."* 
*Spoiler: Moriar*
Show

You had cover the first square you moved out of, but not the second. Then, because you used a MA to move, you only had a SA to attack ... so only one attack.


*R4T7:* Green manages to pull himself together and stop laughing. Seeing what a terrible position he's in, he focuses on defense and then tries to stand. Vivino hits him in the upper right arm for *25*. Despite his disorientation, Ernak hits the man in the right lower arm for *36*, dropping him. Dane had already begun to attack simultaneously, and caves in the man's head with _Drinking Companion_.

*R4T5:* Linzi casts a spell downfield, shouting, *"Not so fast!"*

A cloud of golden dust puffs out from behind Brown and enveloping him.

*R4T3:* Jacintha, Tesh is unconscious beneath you again, so you aren't as vulnerable as you were for a few seconds. What do you do?

Dane on deck, Ernak in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
HEROES: +4 morale to AC to all allies w/in 60 ft of Ernak til R4T2!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80, 36 NL). Shield.
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
* IF/THEN: If one of the ruffians has a go at her, she'll attempt to avoid the attack with Snake Style.
Diva: 16.9. HOVERING!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. BLINDED by Linzi's _glitterdust_!
Vivino: 8. _Monkey fish_ for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. AOO used.
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand. _Glitterdust_ til R8T5.
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand. SQUEEZING!!!
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2! DISORIENTED til R5T19 (-2 all attacks, -4 vs. Red). 
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Blue Thug: 9. (3:80, 36 NL). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
  Tesh: 4. (-1:16). DYING!!!
Green (dead).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T3:* Jacintha resists the urge to shake her head at Tesh collapsing again.  Instead, she pursues brown, shifting away from Tesh and towards her foe.  This time she swings with both kukris, aiming to bring the goon down as  hard and fast as possible. But though the man appears blinded, he seems to have an uncanny knack for protecting himself from unseen dangers.

*R4T2.5:* Dane, what do you do?

Ernak on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
HEROES: +4 morale to AC to all allies w/in 60 ft of Ernak til R4T2!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80, 36 NL). Shield.
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
* IF/THEN: If one of the ruffians has a go at her, she'll attempt to avoid the attack with Snake Style.
Diva: 16.9. HOVERING!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. BLINDED by Linzi's _glitterdust_!
Vivino: 8. _Monkey fish_ for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. AOO used.
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand. _Glitterdust_ til R8T5.
  Tesh: 4. (-2:16). DYING!!!
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand. SQUEEZING!!!
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2! DISORIENTED til R5T19 (-2 all attacks, -4 vs. Red). 
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Blue Thug: 9. (3:80, 36 NL). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green (dead).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T2.5:* Dane will step forward to block anymore incoming attacks on tesh before leaning down and placing a hand on him after casting a spell and then calling out (while *healing 14*), *"Refill his mug so he can fight again!"* 

The majority of the man's wounds disappear as once again he is brought to consciousness.

*R4T2:* Ernak, you are disoriented from Red's last attack against you. What do you do?

Red on deck, Runa in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
HEROES: +4 morale to AC to all allies w/in 60 ft of Ernak til R4T2!!!
Red Thug: 19. (80:80, 36 NL). Shield.
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
* IF/THEN: If one of the ruffians has a go at her, she'll attempt to avoid the attack with Snake Style.
Diva: 16.9. HOVERING!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. BLINDED by Linzi's _glitterdust_!
Vivino: 8. _Monkey fish_ for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. AOO used.
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand. _Glitterdust_ til R8T5.
   Tesh: 4. (12:16). PRONE!!!
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand. SQUEEZING!!!
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2! DISORIENTED til R5T19 (-2 all attacks, -4 vs. Red). 
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Blue Thug: 9. (3:80, 36 NL). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green (dead).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T2:* Ernak grunts at Red's strike on his knee, hoping the injury would not   force him out of adventuring and back into guard duty. Too distracted by   the pain to pull his punches properly, Ernak strikes back at his   attacker with full force this time, throwing a haymaker strike with his  earthbreaker that strikes the man in the chest full force for *36*, and yet not dropping him.

Ernak then shifts northward slightly in order to encourage Runa with a hearty, *"Don't let that fellow get away!"* 

Runa, you may take a MA to move (only) up to your base speed. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls. This will last until R6T2!!!
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
* IF/THEN: If one of the ruffians has a go at her, she'll attempt to avoid the attack with Snake Style.
Diva: 16.9. HOVERING!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. BLINDED by Linzi's _glitterdust_!
Vivino: 8. _Monkey fish_ for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. AOO used.
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand. _Glitterdust_ til R8T5.
   Tesh: 4. (12:16). PRONE!!!
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand. SQUEEZING!!!
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2! DISORIENTED til R5T19 (-2 all attacks, -4 vs. Red). 
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Blue Thug: 9. (3:80, 36 NL). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green (dead).
Red Thug: 19. (44:80, 36 NL). Shield. Withdrew to passage south, heading west.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T2 (Cont'd):* Runa nods to Ernak, ducking and weaving through the crowd as she moves to cut off the remaining thug's escape. Since she'd have to hop around on boxes she comes to the north of the thug.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T19:* Red withdraws acrobatically, moving south and then west around the corner (off map).

*R5T17:* Runa, what do you do?

Diva on deck, Brown in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls. This will last until R6T2!!!
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style.
* IF/THEN: If one of the ruffians has a go at her, she'll attempt to avoid the attack with Snake Style.
Diva: 16.9. HOVERING!!!
Brown Thug: 11. (80:80). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. BLINDED by Linzi's _glitterdust_!
Vivino: 8. _Monkey fish_ for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. AOO used.
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand. _Glitterdust_ til R8T5.
   Tesh: 4. (12:16). PRONE!!!
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand. SQUEEZING!!!
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2! DISORIENTED til R5T19 (-2 all attacks, -4 vs. Red). 
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Blue Thug: 9. (3:80, 36 NL). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green (dead).
Red Thug: 19. (44:80, 36 NL). Shield. Withdrew to passage south, heading west.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Runa was asked to not let that fellow get away, and since she hasn't  -quite- done that yet, she successfully pulls him into a hold before he can scoot.

*R5T16.9:* Diva stops hovering and flies forward and gets a soft crit on Brown for *15* before flying past and landing, partly in the golden cloud. At least there is no more dust being kicked up from Diva hovering.

*R5T11:* The man recovers from his wide-legged stance from before, but is still blinded. He wrestles his way out of Runa's hold, but as he is still blinded he doesn't go anywhere.

*R5T8:* Vivino, what do you do?

Linzi on deck, Tesh in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls. This will last until R6T2!!!
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style. 
Diva: 16.9. 
Brown Thug: 11. (65:80). Battleaxe & shield. BLINDED by Linzi's _glitterdust_! 
Vivino: 8. _Monkey fish_ for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. AOO used.
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand. _Glitterdust_ til R8T5.
   Tesh: 4. (12:16). PRONE!!!
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand. SQUEEZING!!!
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2! DISORIENTED til R5T19 (-2 all attacks, -4 vs. Red). 
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Blue Thug: 9. (3:80, 36 NL). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green (dead).
Red Thug: 19. (44:80, 36 NL). Shield. Withdrew to passage south, heading west.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T8:* *"Let's finish this,"* Vivino says as he moves to flank Orange. Detritus in the street keep him from just stepping to the southeast, so he hops up onto the crates and then back down again before swinging his mace with both hands viciously, striking the man in the upper back for *18*. Even blinded, this thug is unbelievably aware of the danger he is in, denying Vivino a solid sneak attack.

*R5T5:* *"I still feel the song in my heart,"* says Linzi, amazed, to Ernak. *"I really need to pick your brain!"*

She then moves forward, deftly hopping onto some of the boxes and pallets in the alley and shoots her light crossbow to graze the man's left obliques for *5*. 

*R5T4:* Tesh stands and grabs his greatsword.

*R5T3:* Jacintha, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Ernak in the hole ..

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls. This will last until R6T2!!!
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style. 
Diva: 16.9. 
Brown Thug: 11. (42:80). Battleaxe & shield. BLINDED by Linzi's _glitterdust_! 
Vivino: 8. _Monkey fish_ for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. AOO used.
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand (unloaded). _Glitterdust_ til R8T5.
   Tesh: 4. (12:16). Greatsword in hand.
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand. 
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2! 
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Blue Thug: 9. (3:80, 36 NL). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green (dead).
Red Thug: 19. (44:80, 36 NL). Shield. Withdrew to passage south, heading west.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T3:* Jacintha, fully committed to ending the fight, swings with both physical and psychic kukri at the last remaining thug. Psychic energy hits the man in the head for *16* even as real steel cuts into his right arm for *13*.

*R5T2.5:* Dane, what do you do?

Ernak on deck, Runa in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls. This will last until R6T2!!!
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style. 
Diva: 16.9. 
Brown Thug: 11. (13:80). Battleaxe & shield. BLINDED by Linzi's _glitterdust_! 
Vivino: 8. _Monkey fish_ for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. AOO used.
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand (unloaded). _Glitterdust_ til R8T5.
   Tesh: 4. (12:16). Greatsword in hand.
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand. 
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2! 
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Blue Thug: 9. (3:80, 36 NL). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green (dead).
Red Thug: 19. (44:80, 36 NL). Shield. Withdrew to passage south, heading west.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T2.5:* Dane leaves the last man to the others, turns around, and casts a spell. He touches Ernak to give the big man *16 healing* (and completely healing his NL). 

*R5T2:* Ernak, what do you do? 

Runa on deck, Diva in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls. This will last until R6T2!!!
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style. 
Diva: 16.9. 
Brown Thug: 11. (13:80). Battleaxe & shield. BLINDED by Linzi's _glitterdust_! 
Vivino: 8. _Monkey fish_ for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. AOO used.
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand (unloaded). _Glitterdust_ til R8T5.
   Tesh: 4. (12:16). Greatsword in hand.
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand. 
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2! 
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Blue Thug: 9. (3:80, 36 NL). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Green (dead).
Red Thug: 19. (44:80, 36 NL). Shield. Withdrew to passage south, heading west.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T2:* Ernak's voice becomes a little more steady with the healing he was given as he continues his tales of Shoanti bravery and gives a nod of gratitude to Dane. He moves forward to the last thug, readjusts his tactical flanking, and swings his earthbreaker into the man's right upper arm for *28*. The arm snaps and the earthbreaker completely crumples in the side of his chest as he falls.

*Combat Ends ...*

Now what?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks. ENEMIES: -1 penalty on same rolls (except Red).
HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls. This will last until R6T2!!!
Runa: 17. _Prayer_ til R9T17. Snake style. 
Diva: 16.9. 
Brown Thug: 11. (13:80). Battleaxe & shield. BLINDED by Linzi's _glitterdust_! 
Vivino: 8. _Monkey fish_ for 7 min. Heavy mace in hand. AOO used.
Linzi: 5. Light crossbow in hand (unloaded). _Glitterdust_ til R8T5.
   Tesh: 4. (16:16). Greatsword in hand.
Jacintha: 3. Mithral kukri in hand. Psyhic kukri in off-hand. 
Dane: 2.5. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Ernak: 2. Inspire Courage +2! RS.
* Primal Warrior's Stance, (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
* Grant Rallying Presence: +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_).

*DEAD/ OOC
*Blue Thug: 9. (3:80, 36 NL). Cleave (-2 AC). RS. Battleaxe & shield. AOO used. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Brown & Green (dead).

----------


## lostsole31

The party begins to ascend the stairs, and even Tesh gets into formation as otherwise he would be left alone in darkness below.

Runa, you are at the top of the stairs of the second floor, not quite on the second floor quite yet. You hear shifting and creaking in the rafters of the house above. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. PE-20.
RMA (Red): 23. (162:162). ST-32.
* Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded). PE-17.
Ernak: 17. PE-22.
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. PE-22.
Jacintha: 13. Mithral kukri in hand. PE-30.
Vivino: 11. PE-16.
RMA (Blue): 9. (162:162). ST-19.
* Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat
Tesh: 8. (16:16). Greatsword in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S29:* Runa glances up at the ceiling, turning to the rest of the group and bringing a finger to her lips in a _shhh_  gesture before pointing upwards to indicate that something may or may  not be up there. She creeps forward as quietly as she can manage,  keeping an eye out for any way up as she goes, but as she steps up onto the second floor, she thinks ... she thinks she sees a man hiding up in the rafters!

*S23:* Downstairs, someone who was hiding under the stairs pops out and beheads Tesh!

*S9:* The figure that Runa sees charges her by jumping down at her. Runa's sharp senses saved her from a more harrowing strike, but the strange blade still rips into her left shoulder for *14*.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T29:* Runa, what do you do? You are being attacked by a guy in a bug costume, and since Dane is still significantly down the stairs, you are in dim lighting.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (162:162). 
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded).
Ernak: 17. 
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. 
RMA (Blue): 9. (162:162).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T29:* *"...Is that a guy in a bug cost-"* Runa  starts before she's interrupted by said guy in a bug costume stabbing  her. Not having any time to really process the absurdity of the  situation, she steps out of the way of her party and attempts to defend  herself! She makes a skin kick that catches the assailant in the jaw for *11*. The man defensively goes into a low crouch, but run throws a knee into his right shoulder for *12*, and finally a left kick to his torso for *11*.

*R1T23:* Downstairs, the bug-man takes out something and throws it at the embers in the fireplace. The entire area around the fireplace downstairs lights up and is now on fire!

*R1T20:* Linzi, right smack in the middle of the stairs, here's something happening. She casts _CLW_ on Dane for *8 healing*. *"Boss, what do you need me to do?"*

*R1T17:* Ernak, you didn't see the beheading, but you turn around to find Tesh's headless body on the ground. Because of the stairwell, you don't really have a good look at whomever is down there, but they are one square west of Tesh's body. You heard the "FWOOMP!" of an accelerant lighting up, and now there is a massive orange glow coming from the east as well. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (162:162). One less alchemist's fire.
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded).
Ernak: 17. 
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. 
RMA (Blue): 9. (128:162).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Ernak whirls around in surprise at the death of the party's  slightly-deranged, newfound friend. The Shoanti warrior sizes up Tesh's  murderer before yelping aloud to the party, *"Cayden's codpiece! Red Mantis Assassins! Fight for our lives!"*

He then hefts out his earthbreaker, slips into a flowing defensive posture, and shifts south to engage this new foe. *Spoiler: Ernak*
Show

Perhaps it was because your Lore Master tapped into something, you aren't sure, but now that battle is engaged with these strange foes, your mind has an incredible clarity, something to do somehow with your power card from the Harrow deck and The Snakebite.

*R1T14:* Dane, what do you do? You can't see the enemy on the floor above, but you can sense they are 5' back from the stairs and even briefly saw something drop down from the ceiling. Also, Linzi is waiting for guidance.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (162:162). One less alchemist's fire.
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Circular stance_. 
* Harrow (Snakebite) active
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. 
RMA (Blue): 9. (128:162).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* *"Linzi, support us from the rear; I'm going in,"* Dane says as moves towards the enemy upstairs and coming face-to-face with a Red Mantis assassin. His earthbreaker comes in to smash the assassin in the hip for *32*.

*R1T13:* Jacintha, you have your mithral kukri in hand. You can look up and see that Dane is engaging someone one square to the west of the top of the stairs where Dane is, though you don't know anything else about the layout of upstairs. And then there's a ruckus below, but a lot more bodies. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (162:162). One less alchemist's fire.
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Circular stance_. 
* Harrow (Snakebite) active
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. 
RMA (Blue): 9. (96:162).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Knowing that danger is at hand, Jacintha calls upon her psionic powers  to produce another kukri, switching the material kukri to her off-hand.  Then, she heads further upstairs, doing her best to make her way past  allies and towards the enemy. The farthest she manages to get is on the last bit of stairs right behind Dane, but she sees the enemy now. 

*R1T11:* Vivino, what do you do?

Blue RMA (Red Mantis Assassin) on deck, Runa in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (162:162). One less alchemist's fire.
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Circular stance_. 
* Harrow (Snakebite) active
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. 
RMA (Blue): 9. (96:162).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Vivino shifts the down the stairs, takes out his mace and sings it over the banister at the assassin, with his mace being deflected by the rounded bug-shaped form of the costume/ outfit/ armor.

*R1T9:* Blue reaches for something on his belt. Dane swings Drinking Companion, the earthbreaker clipping off of a gauntlet as Runa kicks the man in the left forearm for *11*. The man takes out a large flask filled with a semi-cloudy liquid and lifts his arm as if to throw it with his right hand. Dane tries to make him drop it by hitting the man in the right elbow for *20*, though Rune fails to hurt him with a foot stomp. He continues his action and throws the flask, he was going to throw it into the fire, but Dane's hit to his arm knocks his aim off course and it hits the rug in front of the fire instead. Even with that, though, what turns out to be alchemist fire lights way too readily and quickly in Dane's experience.

*End of Round:* The fires on both floors begin to spread ... which includes spreading too quickly and readily into Runa's space. She takes *4 fire + catches fire*!

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T29:* Runa, you have caught fire and are burning! What do you do?

Red on deck, Linzi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. Snake Style. BURNING!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (162:162). One less alchemist's fire.
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Circular stance_. 
* Harrow (Snakebite) active
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. Scythe and mace in hand.
RMA (Blue): 9. (65:162).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T29:* Runa takes *4 fire* from the burning, and another *12 fire* from standing ... in the burning spot of the rug. *"So do all y'all dress like bugs or is this just a 'you' thing?"*  Runa asks, shortly before everything goes up in flames around - and  including - her. Things... have become rather difficult! She steps back,  and starts casting a spell to hopefully douse the flames before things  get too out of control. She casts _create water_, intoning the spell properly and properly making the gesture, but nothing happens.

*R2T23:* Red quick draws a mate to the blade they hold in their off-hand. They cross their swords together and using more finesse than brute strength, moves their blades around while in contact with Ernak's blocking earthbreaker to reposition Ernak 5' to the east while following into that spot themselves, now astride Tesh's body.

*R2T20:* Linzi moves down the stairs behind Vivino, takes a good look at the bug silhouette outlined by the first floor fire. She fires, but Vivino 's bulk throws off her aim so she only glances the armor.

*R2T17:* Ernak, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. Snake Style. BURNING!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (162:162). One less alchemist's fire.
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded). Red is ST'd (+1).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Circular stance_. 
* Harrow (Snakebite) active
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. Scythe and mace in hand.
RMA (Blue): 9. (65:162). One less alchemist's fire.
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Ernak calls out to the party, *"They take and receive no quarter, so offer them none!"
*
The  Shoanti man then twirls his giant hammer backwards, continues the   rotation into a brutal forward uppercut, and then tries to slam it down   from above to batter the nimble assassin into the ground with brute   strength alone, and hits the man in the lower back for *28*, knocking the man to the ground. Ernak notes the briefly thought he saw a shadowy double of the assassin before his weapon struck, but sees it no longer.

*R2T14:* Dane, you hear what Ernak said, but the noise of the fire (fire is NOISY!) and the echoes of the stairwell do not give you the advantage of his bardic performance. What do you do?

Jacintha on deck, Vivino in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (that hear/see Ernak):  +2 morale vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence attack & weapon damage.
Runa: 29. Snake Style. BURNING!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (136:162). One less alchemist's fire. PRONE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded). Red is ST'd (+1).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Circular stance_. 
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Sanguine Perseverance on first save Ernak is forced to make or Warning Roar vs first attack on an ally that Ernak can see, whichever trigger condition comes first.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. Scythe and mace in hand.
RMA (Blue): 9. (65:162). One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Dane pulls his hammer to the west avoiding is allies and the wall and  swings it towards the assassin aimed at his side while shouting, *"You should have stuck to the shadows!"* 

The earthbreaker slams into the chitin-like cuirass of the assassin for *29*.

*R2T13:* Jacintha, you have psychic and mithral kukri in hands. What do you do?

Vivino on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (that hear/see Ernak):  +2 morale vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence attack & weapon damage.
Runa: 29. Snake Style. BURNING!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (136:162). One less alchemist's fire. PRONE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded). Red is ST'd (+1).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Circular stance_. 
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Sanguine Perseverance on first save Ernak is forced to make or Warning Roar vs first attack on an ally that Ernak can see, whichever trigger condition comes first.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. Scythe and mace in hand.
RMA (Blue): 9. (36:162). One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Not even needing to take a look at the spreading flames, Jacintha decides discretion is the better part of valor. *"Fighting here is suicide! Let's go!"*  With that, she draws upon her psionic powers to grant herself a burst  of speed, and runs back down the stairs, keeping an eye out for a way to  be useful. She passes Linzi and Vivino and vaults past a prone assassin, bouncing off the walls to land on the fire side (not yet burning) of a flank position with Ernak against this prone assassin. She is in fire ... but she's damn close.

*R2T11:* Vivino, you have a scythe and a mace in hand, and you have an elevated position against a prone assassin. What do you do?

Blue on deck, fires in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (that hear/see Ernak):  +2 morale vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence attack & weapon damage.
Runa: 29. Snake Style. BURNING!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (136:162). One less alchemist's fire. PRONE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded). Red is ST'd (+1).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Circular stance_. 
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Sanguine Perseverance on first save Ernak is forced to make or Warning Roar vs first attack on an ally that Ernak can see, whichever trigger condition comes first.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe and mace in hand.
RMA (Blue): 9. (36:162). One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Vivino puts away the mace, but in doing so triggers an attack from the prone assassin. Ernak shouts a warning, causing the assassin to pull his attack short. Vivino then brings the scythe down in a vicious single risky strike against the sword hand that just struck at him for *31*.

*R2T9:* A reddish-tinged cloud, almost like floating droplets of blood, surround Blue upstairs. They then do a double-slash with both of their saw-toothed sabres against Dane. The first grazes Dane's neck for *10* while the second is a reverse cut against his buttocks for *16*. The man then steps away from Dane and Jacintha into a corner with a training dummy.

*R2T0:* Fires continue to spread ... Upstairs, fire cuts Dane off from the assassin before fire comes into his space, and now Dane and Runa are in flames for *1 fire* each and much of the upstairs is now on fire as something makes the fire catch unbelievably quickly. Though Runa is already burning, Dane keeps from catching alight. Downstairs, the fires spread as well, catching into Jacintha's area as she takes *2 fire*, but keeps from burning as well.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T29:* Runa, you take *3 fire* from burning. This entire second story that you see is engulfed in fire. What do you do?

Red on deck, Linzi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (that hear/see Ernak):  +2 morale vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence attack & weapon damage.
Runa: 29. Snake Style. BURNING!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (105:162). One less alchemist's fire. PRONE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded). Red is ST'd (+1).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Circular stance_. 
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand.
RMA (Blue): 9. (36:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T29:* Runa looks south at the window, and - figuring that the stairwell is  probably packed, and that this would make a better story besides -  decides to rush towards it and throw herself through it. She smashes through the glass, and not having checked where she was going she lands hard (*4 + prone*) and into an area below that is also aflame (*3 fire*). *Spoiler: Runa*
Show

You are no longer in snake style.

In addition, there is a sudden oxygen pull-and-feed to the fires in the building that everyone feels. The fires whip crazily and spread, and those in fire get an extra dose of burning (Dane takes *4 fire*, Jacintha takes *3 fire*). Fire also comes through the stairs to split Linzi from Dane and to cover Linzi for *3 fire*. Both upstairs and downstairs, the area where the assassins are get engulfed by flame, but if it harms the assassins, it doesn't show.

*R3T23:* Red starts to rise, and Ernak slams him in the right foot for *14*. Jacintha hit the assassin in-between shoulder plates for *13*. Vivino's scythe comes down to slash them in the lower right arm for *28*, while he takes *2* himself. Red regains his feet, a red mist apparently surrounding him in the flames.

*R3T20:* Linzi takes *3 fire*. She takes out a wand, taps herself, and turns invisible.

*R3T17:* Ernak, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (that hear/see Ernak):  +2 morale vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence attack & weapon damage.
Runa: 29. BURNING!!! PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (48:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Circular stance_. 
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. RS.
RMA (Blue): 9. (36:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Seeing the flames start to bite into his friends, Ernak calls out, *"Closing time! Emergency exit's behind me!"*

Ernak  then puts all his energy into two haymaker swings of his hammer.  His first strike catches the assassin on the side of the neck where it meets the shoulder for *23*. The second is a miss, and as he  recovers, he lets  his earthbreaker's return momentum shift his body into a backwards lean as he readies for his  own  escape. 

*R3T14:* Dane, you take *2 fire* as you are standing in flames. what do you do?

Jacintha on deck, Vivino in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES til R5T17 (that hear/see Ernak):  +2 morale vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence attack & weapon damage.
Runa: 29. BURNING!!! PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (25:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_. RS.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. 
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. RS.
RMA (Blue): 9. (36:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Engulfed in flames, Dane steps towards the assassin - and for good measure - brings his hammer down upon him, shouting over the fire, *"One more, jus' in case you're still kickin'. These embers ain't nearly as bad as the family forge!"* 

But the earthbreaker connects with the training dummy and it collapses ... and so does Dane, knocking up enough debris to blind himself.

*R3T13:* Jacintha, you are hasted and standing in fire (*3 fire*). What do you do?

Vivino on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES til R5T17 (that hear/see Ernak):  +2 morale vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence attack & weapon damage.
Runa: 29. BURNING!!! PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (25:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_. RS.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. RS.
RMA (Blue): 9. (36:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Jacintha feels a very strong urge to get out of the fire. But first,  there's an assassin to deal with. Making use of her enhanced speed, she  attacks her target with her blades. She goes for accuracy over damage,  trusting in her ability to hit her target's vital spots thanks to her  advantageous position. Her first strike slashes open the assassin's lower left arm for *32*, dropping them! She steps astride the assassin's fallen form.

*R3T11:* Vivino, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Fires in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES til R5T17 (that hear/see Ernak):  +2 morale vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence attack & weapon damage.
Runa: 29. BURNING!!! PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (-7:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). DYING!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_. RS.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. RS.
RMA (Blue): 9. (36:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* *"Did someone mention leaving?"* Vivino asks.  *"It is getting a bit hot in here. Might indeed be time to leave*."

Then to back up his words, heads to the door. The party never actually shut the front door, so once there he calls out, "*Door is open, let's head out, all!"* 

*R3T9:* Blue shouts out something like a nonsense word, and hearing no response, he focuses on Dane. He slashes Dane across the belly for *16*; then Dane's left hand for *11*; then a flat-blade thwack to Dane's lower leg for *34 NL*; then a strike blocked by armor. He then repositions.

*R3T0:* The fires continue. Linzi (*3 fire*) is now in the flames ... as is Jacintha (*2 fire*), fallen Red assassin, Tesh .... and Ernak (*4 fire*).

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T29:* Runa, you are in fire (*2 fire*) and burning (*3 fire*) and prone. What do you do?

Linzi on deck, Ernak in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES til R5T17 (that hear/see Ernak):  +2 morale vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence attack & weapon damage.
Runa: 29. BURNING!!! PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (-7:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). DYING!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1).
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_. RS.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. RS.
RMA (Blue): 9. (38:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T29:* Runa's stopped, and dropped (a considerable distance, at that), so all  that's left is to roll, and hope she's able to smother the flames before  she's too well done. She finds that being in an area engulfed in flames, she is unsuccessful in stopping the flames.

*R4T20:* Linzi takes *5 fire*, but keeps from catching alight. She is invisible, but lets Jacintha and Ernak know she's passing them, and lets Vivino where she ends up on the rogue just a few feet from the door.

*R4T17:* Ernak, you take *4 fire* from being in fire, but you do not catch flame. What do you do?

Dane on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES til R5T17 (that hear/see Ernak):  +2 morale vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence attack & weapon damage.
Runa: 29. BURNING!!! PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (-6:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). _Invisible_.
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_. RS.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. RS.
RMA (Blue): 9. (38:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Ernak yells out desperately and as loud as he can amid the fire's roar, *"This place's done for! RUN!!"*

He then urgently claps Jacintha on the shoulder toward the exit to  emphasize his point, before running that way himself. Once outside,  Ernak continues moving away from the blaze while searching for ways to  battle or contain this fire. Jacintha follows him most of the way out.

*R4T11:* Vivino, what do you do? The door is open, and Ernak and Jacintha just sailed out.

Blue on deck, Fires in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES til R5T17 (that hear/see Ernak):  +2 morale vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence attack & weapon damage.
Runa: 29. BURNING!!! PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (-6:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). _Invisible_.
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_. RS.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. RS.
RMA (Blue): 9. (38:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* *"Going to help you get those last few feet to get out if you dont mind Linzi*," Vivino announces. Vivino then reaches for Linzi - who allows him to "find" her - and carries her outside to be safely away from the fire. Still, he doesn't move quite as far as normal as Linzi with her gear weighs down the laden Vivino just enough to be felt, despite his strength.

*R4T9:* Blue begins another attack run of flashing sabers against the dwarf. This time, Dane - recognizing how dangerous a swordsman they are - desperately parries the attacks.

*R4T0:* Fires continue to spread and burn.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T29:* Runa, you are burning and prone in an area of fire, taking a total of *7 fire*. What do you do?

Linzi on deck, Ernak in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES til R5T17 (that hear/see Ernak):  +2 morale vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence attack & weapon damage.
Runa: 29. BURNING!!! PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (-6:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). _Invisible_.
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. Carrying Linzi in off-hand.
RMA (Blue): 9. (40:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T29:* Runa is on the ground, and on fire, and the ground is on fire; this is  probably the worst day she's had in a long while, though she doesn't  have the luxury of time to think about anything else at the moment - she  scrambles away from the burning building as best she can, still trying  desperately to snuff out the fire currently threatening to snuff _her_ out. The heroes outside see her coming and frantically patting at herself while moving away from the building a little.

*R5T20:* Invisible Linzi scrambles down from Vivino's grasp. *"Dane is still in there!"* she shouts in terror while making herself visible again.

*R5T17:* Ernak, your lingering song has ended. What do you do?

Dane on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. BURNING!!! 
RMA (Red): 23. (-4:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. Carrying Linzi in off-hand.
RMA (Blue): 9. (40:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Ernak shouts with urgent frustration to his comrades outside, *"I can haul him out, but I'll need fire defenses and healing to survive that deathtrap!"* He then slumps off the sack on his back, drops his earthbreaker next to  it and moves as close as he can to the building while widening his stance in  preparation for the mad dash ahead. 

*R5T14:* Dane, between standing in fire and burning, you take *6 fire*.  You see the assassin, standing unharmed by the flames next to you, but  with the flames all around you see little else. What do you do?

Jacintha on deck, Vivino in the hole ....

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:* Dane - sweating in his metal armor - clenches both hands on his hammer as he  feels it getting ever hotter from the flames and gives the assassin a determined look. He shouts as he moves to the assassin at the stairs, *"You think this fire changes anything! I am a  proud dwarf of the Thunderbreaker clan! We were born of rock, we have  iron in our veins, we work with magma, and we drink fire! This trifling  blaze will not save you from me!"*

He need not move, for the assassin is right there behind him, and he brings his earthbreaker down from on high to hit the assassin on their stupid bug-headed helm(?) for *33*.

*R5T13:* Jacintha, you are still hasted. What do you do?

Vivino on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. BURNING!!! 
RMA (Red): 23. (-4:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. Carrying Linzi in off-hand.
RMA (Blue): 9. (7:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T13:* *"Well, at least he's still alive,"*  Jacintha remarks as she hears the roar from within the building. She  glances at Linzi, then at her own singed armor, then back at the  building, and then sighs. As the fastest person present, thanks to her  magic, it makes the most sense for _her_ to go back into the  inferno to help Dane. And so, she storms back inside the building,  moving as quickly as she can across the hall and up the stairs, seeking  out Dane. She gets onto the stairs, near the very top, next to the Red Mantis assassin. She takes *6 fire* for her transit through the flames.

*R5T11:* Vivino, what do you do? Scythe in hand and Linzi is now on the ground under her own power. Runa is several feet from you, on fire.

Blue on deck, Rune in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. BURNING!!! 
RMA (Red): 23. (-4:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. 
RMA (Blue): 9. (7:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*Interrupt:* Dane takes a total of *8 fire* from standing in fire and burning. Having just brought his hammer down Dane uses the bounce of it hitting the ground to bring it back up to the assassins chin. But the strange mist makes it slightly hard to tell the assassin's position. Though the earthbreaker clips the chin protection, it is only a grazing hit to the armor and not the one wearing it.

*R5T11:* Vivino, what do you do? Scythe in hand and Linzi is now on the ground under her own power. Runa is several feet from you, on fire.

Blue on deck, Rune in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. BURNING!!! 
RMA (Red): 23. (-4:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. 
RMA (Blue): 9. (7:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* *"Linzi, do you mind watching out for my scythe?"* Vivino asks Linzi as he drops his scythe to the ground.  *"I'm going to try and help Runa put out the fire if I can."*

He moves to Runa and dangerously with his own hands tries to put out the fire on her. Vivino takes *5 fire* from contacting the flames directly.

*R5T9:* The assassin steps away from Dane onto the first set of stairs. Dane hears a woman's voice speaking in continuous tongues as part of some strange exhortation from the assassin's newer position.

*R5T0:* The fire continues to spread along the first floor, and the heroes outside see that the fire has fully taken the second floor. And with that fire, what seeps through seems to accelerate down to the first floor far faster than you'd think. In fact, this fire has moved very quickly to anyone who has ever seen a fire before.

A lot of people are noticed having gathered, and now if one thing will bring Old Korvosa together ... that's fire. Instantly, citizens start mobilizing bucket brigades and the like to try and fight the blaze.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T29:* Runa, you take *3 fire* from burning. It would take a FRA to attempt to put the fire on you out, and a bonus for stop-drop-roll. You are getting a bonus from Vivino as well. What do you do?

Linzi on deck, Ernak in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. BURNING!!! 
RMA (Red): 23. (-4:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. 
RMA (Blue): 9. (9:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T29:* Runa drops to the ground, rolling back and forth in the dirt as Vivino with his own burnt hands tries to help her. It's a clumsy attempt, and the cobblestone streets do little to help; it would have been better if it were dirt. But, in the end it was Vivino's aid to his teammate that finally puts out the flames. 

*R6T20:* Linzi just drops to her knees and breaks down in tears when she sees the entire building now aflame, sobbing openly.

*R6T17:* Ernak, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. _Running hunter's stance_.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. 
RMA (Blue): 9. (9:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T17:* Ernak's jaw falls in shock as Jacintha races in ahead of him after Dane.  Closing his mouth into a grim resolve, he shoulders his pack and  earthbreaker once more and changes plans to instead coordinate the fire  response. With a gesture to the gathering volunteers, Ernak says to  Linzi, *"Don't weep, Linzi: you and I shall guide Dane's saviors."*

Using his sonorous voice, Ernak then booms out directions to better coordinate the gathering fire brigade volunteers. 

*R6T14:* Meanwhile, back inside ... Dane, you take *11 fire* from the combination of ambient fire and you burning. The enemy stepped away from you towards or down the stairs, but you can hear her voice still chanting something. The combination of dazzling light and difficulty to see, along with the destruction the fire is doing, means that it is now difficult terrain to move in the building (so no 5' free move). What do you do?

Jacintha on deck, Vivino in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. 
RMA (Blue): 9. (9:162). Red shroud active til R6T9 (+1 dodge AC, FH2).
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
* One less alchemist's fire. Used 1 shadow duplicate.
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T14:* Dane will make sure he is in range of the assassin and with a more aimed strike try to crush his foes head like a melon. While she is hard to see, her babbling voice sure is helpful! He walks up to her and lands his earthbreaker right on her head, doing what he had hoped to do ... completely crushing it like a melon as she falls onto the stairs, being kept by falling downwards by Jacintha's presence. 

*R6T13:* Jacintha, you take *4 fire* from standing in the flames, but you don't catch fire. The assassin's dead body lies on the stairs above you, and you vaguely think you see Dane triumphantly standing at the top of the stairs. You have psychic and mithral kukri in hand. Combo of light and fire damage makes everywhere difficult terrain now. What do you do?

Vivino on deck, Fires in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. 
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T13:* Jacintha is both pleased and somewhat chagrined that her presence wound  up being unnecessary. She waves to Dane, shouting over the din, *"Come on!"* before taking off back down the stairs the way she came.  Even hasted, she just barely manages to cross the threshold to the doorway downstairs, but as the entire building is now on fire, she is still standing in a fiery square.

*R6T11:* Vivino, Jacintha appears at the doorway, having moved very quickly to get there, but not quite clear of fire. You don't see any sign of Dane. What do you do?

Fire on deck, Runa in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. 
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T11:* Vivino moves to join the fire brigade (off map).  *"Lets make sure that the fire doesn't spread,"* he says.  *"I shall help by making sure this one doesn't catch or spread the fire." * 

*R6T0:* Something changes in the quality of the fire. Up until this point, the heat emanating from the fire hasn't actually been impressive, all things considered. And it burned with an almost too-red color, not enough orange as you'd expect from a real fire, for those few of you who have seen fire before. But now the fire is "digging in" and becomes the color you'd expect ... some red, but more orange-yellow ... and much hotter. Not unnaturally hotter. Rather, it seemed to spread preternaturally quickly, but at a lower temp. Now, however, it seems to be turning into a "normal" house fire.

This "bloom" causes *10 fire* to Dane, and *15 fire* to Jacintha (though she still resists catching fire).

At the same time, Ernak and Vivino are now off map as they begin working on the fire brigade.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T29:* Runa, you are prone, but no longer burning. What do you do?

Linzi on deck, Dane in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. Red is ST'd (+1). 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. Scythe in hand. 
Fires: 0.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T29:* Runa wheezes as she staggers to her feet, staring at the burning  building, a little bit dumbfounded at how badly things have gone out of  control. *"...****. Everyone make it out?"* she asks, stumbling after Vivino to do what she can to help control the blaze. 

*R7T20:* Linzi sees the crossover of the flames, her eyes wide and tearful, and her face haunted.

*R7T17:* Ernak is coordinating fire efforts.

*R7T14:* Dane, you take 10 fire from a combination of the hotter ambient flames and burning. Roll a Fort save as things begin to properly burn. What do you do?

Jacintha on deck, Linzi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. PRONE!!!
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. Red shroud active til R7T23 (+1 dodge AC, FH2). STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13.
Vivino: 11. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T14:* Dane will place a hand on his belly. *"I'm going to need your help on this one, Lucky Drunk."*He fights through the pain of being broiled to successfully cast his spell on himself for *22 healing* of both real and nonlethal. He than makes his way down stairs towards the exit, getting to that part of the stairs that is more towards the first floor.

*R7T13:* Jacintha, you take *7 fire* as the fires are now burning hotter BUT you have now caught fire! You are standing on fire and in fire at the doorway to the building. What do you do?

Linzi on deck, Dane in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
* MA to stand, SA to wipe eyes free. BLIND til R4T14.
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13. BURNING!
Vivino: 11. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T13:* Jacintha _really_ hopes Dane can make it out on his own, because  she herself is at her limit. And also burning. She finishes her mad dash  to escape the flames, then drops to the ground and rolls in the same  motion to try and extinguish the flames, but only just got to dropping, so she needs more time to give to rolling around.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T20:* Linzi sees a burning friend at her feet, and with resolve she wipes her tears while still on her knees, takes out her waterskin, and pours its contents over Jacintha, extinguishing the flames.

*R8T14:* Dane, you take a total of 16 fire from the flames. Roll a Fort save. What do you do?

Jacintha on deck, Linzi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13. 
Vivino: 11. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T14:* Dane coughing as smoke fills the flaming room barrels his way out as fast as he can, but the burning rubble of the fire and blinding light means he only really covers a total of 20' in a double move.

*R8T13:* Jacintha, what do you do? You are prone, wet, and in pain. 

Linzi on deck, Dane in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. Light crossbow in hand (loaded) and wand of invisibility in hand. 
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13. 
Vivino: 11. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T13:* Jacintha stands up, her intended action having been rendered moot by  Linzi. After a nod of thanks to the diminutive companion, she looks back  towards the flames. *"Damn it,"* she quietly  curses to herself as she thinks of something she could have done for  Dane. She takes one of the potions of Cure Moderate Wounds out of her  bandolier .... getting ready to drink it while psyching herself up to go back into the fire. 

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T20:* Linzi delays ...

*R9T14:* Dane, you take *14 fire*. Roll a Fort save vs. smoke inhalation. What do you do?

Jacintha on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. DELAYING...
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand.  _Haste_ til R9T13. 
Vivino: 11. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T14:* Dane covers his face and makes a quick sprint towards the exit barreling through anything in his way. *"I ain't about to be done in by a little heat!"* 

He ends up a few feet from the exit ... but still in the building.

*R9T13:* Jacintha, your _haste_ ends. Meanwhile, you see Dane as he is almost out. What do you do?

Dane on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. DELAYING...
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T13:* Jacintha's magic may have run out, but she still has the speed granted  to her by her boots. Anyway, she moves up to the flames, but doesn't  proceed inside, nor does she drink the potion. Instead, she stands  ready, watching to see whether Dane can make it out or if he'll fall.

*R9T14:* Dane, you take *13 fire*. Roll a Fort save vs. smoke inhalation. You are almost out. You see Jacintha there. She is holding up what looks like a tiny shotglass. It's probably a quality rye whisky. You are really thirsty. You are really dry. Your nerves are on fire. You really need to do the tier-barrel swap at the brewery before the end of the month. What's a doughnut? You've heard of them. The flames are really pretty. You could probably just lie down in the comforting orange glow of the forge, but Jacintha brought you a drink. That would be a crime against Cayden to forgo a drink. You're really thirsty and dry. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. DELAYING...
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T14:* Dane - seeing what he perceives as a small shot glass - walks past Jacintha  and heads towards Linzi. As he steps up to her he retrieves his cooking pot and plops it on the ground. *"Don't cry Linzi, we're going to be just fine."* 

*R9T13:* Jacintha, you had actually unwittingly dismissed your psychic kukri to take out the potion, but your mithral kukri is in hand. While you are no longer standing in a burning square, the heat is enough to cause *5 fire*. What do you do?

Dane on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. DELAYING...
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T13:* Jacintha, it seems, had unwittingly stepped too close to the fire. She  corrects this, immediately moving away and following Dane as he moves up  to Linzi. *"Sorry I couldn't do more for you back there,"* she says, holding out the potion to Dane.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T14:* Dane, you take *3 fire* from burning. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. DELAYING...
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T14:* Dane shakes his head .... while he is still on fire. He says, while gritting his teeth in pain from the active burning, *"No worries ... in a situation like that ... it is natural to think of self preservation. I'm just ... glad everyone got out."*

He waves a hand over his pot and casts a verbal spell .... barely managing to control his spell through the pain and praying, *"OH Lucky Drunk, bless us with the waters to quench this fires thirst."*

He has no more time for speech, but the pot fills with water.

*R10T13:* Linzi comes out of delay, heaves up the pot, and splashes it over Dane to put him out.

Dane and Jacintha want to help, but both are too wounded and tuckered, while Linzi takes the pot to the others and firefighting is underway.

*Encounter Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa: 29. 
RMA (Red): 23. (-3:162). One less alchemist's fire. STABLE!!!
* _Resist fire; bear's endurance; expeditious retreat_.
Linzi: 20. DELAYING...
Ernak: 17. Earthbreaker in hand. Coordinating fire efforts.
* Harrow (Snakebite) active!
Dane: 14. Wielding _Drinking Companion_. BURNING!!!
Jacintha: 13. Psychic and Mithral kukri in hand. 
Vivino: 11. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Tesh Zobberdin. Red Mantis Assassin (Blue).

----------


## lostsole31

The group finds themselves on a rickety pier that parallels the waterline on the so-called "Wave St." While there is a pier that cuts north to the address Jacintha believes is where she is supposed to go, next to it there is even more ruinous. What once might have been a small house has been obliterated, collapsed from within by a twenty-foot-diameter sinkhole. Water from the Narrows fills the hole, creating a muddy pit strewn with jagged bits of timber and flotsam. The edges of the hole are slick and patchy with fungus. Immediately south of the sinkhole, the boardwalk has also collapsed, creating a dangerous tangle of timber and crazily tilted pilings.

Oh, and in that big sinkhole are three big, disgusting-looking creatures just wallowing in the water that filled in the hole!

*Begin Round One* ...

*R1T23:* Runa, you are astride Diva. What do you?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa+Diva: 23.
Otyugh (Red): 18. (66:66).
Jacintha: 17.
Otyugh (Blue): 17. (66:66).
Ernak: 16.
Vivno: 13.
Dane: 9.
Otyugh (Green): 3. (66:66).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* *"...Think we ought t'do something about these things or just find a way 'round?"* Runa asks, simply standing by for the time being in absence of any overt hostility from the creatures.

*R1T18:* Hearing someone speaking somewhere, one of the creatures lifts a tentacle that was drooping in the water. That tentacle's bitter end looks like something an ill cross between a Venus flytrap and a flypaper with eyes stuck upon it. There is burbling at the water around it, as if a gaseous release occurred. But this fell creature doesn't otherwise stop its leisurely wallow.

*R1T17:* Jacintha, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa+Diva: 23.
Otyugh (Red): 18. (66:66). DELAYING!!!
Jacintha: 17.
Otyugh (Blue): 17. (66:66).
Ernak: 16.
Vivno: 13.
Dane: 9.
Otyugh (Green): 3. (66:66).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* *"I'd like to avoid fighting if possible,"* Jacintha says, calling her psionic kukri to one hand and drawing her physical blade with the other, *"We're not at our best right now. But that might not be doable. Let's not make any sudden moves and see if they'll let us pass."* 

*R1T16-15:* One of those disgusting creatures makes its way out of the sinkhole while another clambers onto the rickety edge of the pier!

*R1T14:* Ernak, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa+Diva: 23.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri.
Otyugh (Blue): 16. (66:66).
Otyugh (Red): 15. (66:66). 
Ernak: 14.
Vivno: 13.
Dane: 9.
Otyugh (Green): 3. (66:66).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Ernak's face contorts in disgust. *"Otyugh: sewage-eaters. Best leave them be, if they're not harming anyone. Just move nice and slowly before they get any ideas."*

Putting his hands out before him in a "easy there" posture, Ernak  shuffles north to place himself directly to the east of Jacintha.

*R1T13:* Vivino, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa+Diva: 23.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri.
Otyugh (Blue): 16. (66:66).
Otyugh (Red): 15. (66:66). 
Ernak: 14.
Vivno: 13.
Dane: 9.
Otyugh (Green): 3. (66:66).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Vivino eyes Ernak warily and says, *"Better start saying some of those pretty words or whatever one does to pacify those things. * He moves up a little and readies his scythe in a defensive position. 

*R1T9:* Dane, what do you do?

Green on deck, Runa/Diva in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa+Diva: 23.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri.
Otyugh (Blue): 16. (66:66).
Otyugh (Red): 15. (66:66). 
Ernak: 14.
Vivno: 13. TD!
Dane: 9.
Otyugh (Green): 3. (66:66).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Hammer in hand Dane whispers to his group, *"If were going we better do it now before the beasts come at us."* 

*R1T3:* The last of the three otyughs lumbers out and closes on the party, and with a big, wet, clumsy command of Taldane it speaks with that big central maw. *"Name Steve. You look tasty. You join our mouth?"*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Runa/Diva, what do you do?

Jacintha on deck, otyughs in the hole, Dane with a readied action ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa+Diva: 23.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri.
Otyugh (Blue): 16. (66:66).
Otyugh (Red): 15. (66:66). 
Ernak: 14.
Vivno: 13. TD!
Dane: 9. READIED action to "move with the party if they leave or attack."
Otyugh (Green): 3. (66:66).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* *"Ah, uh... Maybe some other time, we've got a prior obligation at the moment,"* Runa says, a touch confused at being politely asked to get in its mouth.

*R2T17:* Jacintha, what do you do?

Otyughs on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa+Diva: 23.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri.
Otyugh (Blue): 16. (66:66).
Otyugh (Red): 15. (66:66). 
Ernak: 14.
Vivno: 13. TD!
Dane: 9. READIED action to "move with the party if they leave or attack."
Otyugh (Green): 3. (66:66).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Jacintha, for once, hesitates - a dangerous thing to do, normally. Even  so, she shuffles a little bit to the side, bringing her blades up in a  defensive stance before adding to the conversation: *"Yeah! We're not food!"* 

*R2T16:* Red moves along the pier and then up on the mud, getting closer to Jacintha. *"We taste you, 'kay? See if you taste foody,"* as from 10' away it undulates its disgusting body to pop out its hip to bite at Jacintha from 10' away. Jacintha easy dodges the attempt. Frustrated, it bellows, *"Hey! Let us taste you!"*

*R2T15:* Blue doesn't even move, but whips a tentacle at Jacintha from a surprising distance. Even with her parrying blades, only her acrobatic skill is enough for her to avoid that wretched limb.

*R2T14:* Ernak, what do you do?

Vivino on deck, Dane in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Runa+Diva: 23.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. TD!
Otyugh (Red): 16. (66:66). 
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (66:66).
Ernak: 14.
Vivno: 13. TD!
Dane: 9. READIED action to "move with the party if they leave or attack."
Otyugh (Green, Steve): 3. (66:66).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* *"You wouldn't like us: we taste too spicy,"* Ernak says with a shrug to the three otyughs, *"Even our smell can sting the eyes."*

Ernak then begins to spin a sorrowful tale about how various monsters  have tried eating the party before, only to spit them out again once  their harsh peppery flavor was discovered brilliantly acting out his monologue. But Ernak discovers a lesson in the matter of line of effect as he can't form a spell inside of a monster (but could have gone over it, which he didn't do). The _glitterdust_ effect goes off as soon as the magic hits the otyugh and erupts in a poofing cloud of goldne particles that cover everything.  The monster is quiet angry as it bellows from being blinded. The cloud does cover Jacintha, but at least she isn't blinded by the effect.

*R2T13:* Vivino, you were evoking Total Defense. What do you do?

Dane on deck, Steve (Green) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Runa+Diva: 23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. TD!
Otyugh (Red): 16. (66:66). BLINDED by glitterdust (Will DC 17 each round to remove)!!!
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (66:66).
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14.
Vivno: 13. TD!
Dane: 9. READIED action to "move with the party if they leave or attack."
Otyugh (Green, Steve): 3. (66:66).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* *"It doesn't seem like they are taking the hints,"* Vivino comments. *"Might be time to discourage them directly."*

Vivino tumbles up to green and strikes powerfully down with his scythe for *31*, but he takes *3* himself. 

*R2T12:* At nearly the same time, Dane "moves with the party" and was going to move forward 10' as Vivino, but he stops short as he realizes the area of the pier he was heading to has a hole in it that he likely would've gone through.

*R2T3:* Steve (Green) bites Vivino with his massive maw, the bulk of it striking Vivino in the neck for only *4 mod*. One tentacle misses Vivino, and the other bounces off of Dane's armor.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:* Runa, you are currently mounted on Diva, who is standing on the pier. No weapon is out, and you are feeling as described in the Discord DM. What do you do?

Jacintha on deck, otyughs in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Runa+Diva: 23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. TD!
Otyugh (Red): 16. (66:66). BLINDED by glitterdust (Will DC 17 each round to remove)!!!
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (66:66).
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14.
Vivno: 13. TD!
Dane: 12. 
Laori Vaus: 9.
Otyugh (Green, Steve): 3. (35:66).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* *"Well... Can't say we didn't try,"* Runa says, hopping off Diva with alacrity. *"Flank 'em, Diva,"* she adds, pointing at the one in front of Vivino and Dane as she raises her holy symbol to cast a spell, intoning primal words of power to Gozreh. A wash of visible, aquamarine energy washes over all of the current participants, filling the heroes with a sense that they can overcome any obstacle.

*R3T22:* Diva dips to the south and around to try and stay out of tentacle range for as long as possible before committing to the command given, avoiding a tentacle slap from Steve.

*R3T17:* Jacintha, you are currently using total defense. What do you do?

Otyughs on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

MIXED: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.
* HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Runa: 23. _Prayer_ til R10T23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Diva: 22.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. TD!
Otyugh (Red): 16. (66:66). BLINDED by glitterdust (Will DC 17 each round to remove)!!!
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (66:66).
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14.
Vivno: 13. TD!
Dane: 12. 
Laori Vaus: 9.
Otyugh (Green, Steve): 3. (35:66). AOO used.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Seeing Diva get into a good flanking position, Jacintha nimbly steps  around the pier, looking to get into a flanking position herself. As she  moves, she does her best to avoid the enemy's tentacles, dodging and  weaving in unpredictable ways. Her first set is a brilliant acrobatic jump down from the pier to the mud. Then, she sort of confuses herself as she was going to go south, but the otyugh is there, causing her to stall out. She thinks to go southwest, but that is blocked as well. It is possible some gold flakes from the _glitterdust_ spell got in her eye and threw her off. No matter, for here is an enemy (two, in fact), and she swings  hard overhead at her target. Though the otyugh's hide is almost rock-like in thickness, it is large and clumsy and she manages to cut through for *31 + disoriented*. She might not be flanking, but her target is blind!

*R3T16:* Red manages to clear its eyes and its eyestalk tentacle and attacks Jacintha with bite and tentacles.

*R3T15:* Blue moves south and attacks Diva .... clearly failing.

*R3T14:* Ernak, do you continue to inspire courage? What do you do?

Vivino on deck, Dane in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

MIXED: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.
* HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Runa: 23. _Prayer_ til R10T23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Diva: 22.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. RS.
Otyugh (Red): 16. (66:66). 
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (66:66).
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Vivno: 13. 
Dane: 12. 
Laori Vaus: 9.
Otyugh (Green, Steve): 3. (4:66). AOO used. DISORIENTED til R4T17 (-2 AC, -4 vs. Jacintha).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Ernak's saga of the party's bad taste evolves into a tale about how  their prickly defenses also make them unappetizing. He regales the party  and otyughs alike about how--just last night--big red bugs attempted to  devour them, only to be smashed into a pulp.

He then takes a deep breath of relatively clean air and flexes his  muscles for the muddy, disgusting journey ahead. Ernak On his way, the now sighted Red swings his tentacle at Ernak. it hits Ernak in the knee for *4* ... definitely an accidental strike than a dedicated one; had Ernak been closer, it might have been an opening for him to instantly grab at the monster. Ernak does a hop down into the mud into a position to better surround the creatures. He finds that the hop down and the mud keeps him out of reach, so he closes as intended, but Blue manages a tentacle smack against him at a great distance that slams against the side of Ernak's neck for *8*.

*R3T13:* Vivino, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

MIXED: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.
* HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Runa: 23. _Prayer_ til R10T23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Diva: 22.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. RS.
Otyugh (Red): 16. (66:66). AOO used.
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (66:66). AOO used.
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
* _Primal warrior stance_: +1 size if helpful for CMB/CMD/resisting special attacks; +2 size for melee weapon damage.
Vivno: 13. 
Dane: 12. 
Laori Vaus: 9.
Otyugh (Green, Steve): 3. (4:66). AOO used. DISORIENTED til R4T17 (-2 AC, -4 vs. Jacintha).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Vivino nods thanks to Diva and then proceeds bring down two powerful strikes against green. Both strikes hit, and completely tear apart the otyugh, with Vivino taking a total of *5* from his weapon. 

*R3T12:* Dane, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

MIXED: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.
* HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Runa: 23. _Prayer_ til R10T23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Diva: 22.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. RS.
Otyugh (Red): 16. (66:66). AOO used.
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (66:66). AOO used.
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
* _Primal warrior stance_: +1 size if helpful for CMB/CMD/resisting special attacks; +2 size for melee weapon damage.
Vivno: 13. 
Dane: 12. 
Laori Vaus: 9.

*DEAD/OOC*
Otyugh (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Dane moves up to the creature and swings his hammer over Vivino's head at the beast, calling out, *"Duck, Vivinno!"*as he connects for *31*.

*R3T9:* The door to Salvator Scream's alleged studio swings open, right by where Ernak was standing a minute ago! An elven woman stands there ... tall even for an elven female at 6' 5", but surely not weighing more than 120 lbs. Here eyes appear pitch black, as does her hair. She moves to the western edge of the pier and jumps down into the mud. Though Dane was flanking with Ernak, it seems that she is definitely threatening the otyugh with her spiked chain and not the party, so he has flank with her as well (and she with him). She calls out, *"Hi, everyone! I'm Laori Vaus! Quite a scrum you have going here, eh?"*

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T23:* Runa, what do you do?

Diva on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

MIXED: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.
* HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Runa: 23. _Prayer_ til R10T23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Diva: 22.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. RS.
Otyugh (Red): 16. (35:66). AOO used.
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (66:66). AOO used.
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
* _Primal warrior stance_: +1 size if helpful for CMB/CMD/resisting special attacks; +2 size for melee weapon damage.
Vivno: 13. 
Dane: 12. RS.
Laori Vaus: 9.

*DEAD/OOC*
Otyugh (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* Things are a touch crowded on the front, so Runa opts to hang back for the time being and leave it to Diva. *"Nice work. Onto the next one! Keep flanking them, Diva!"* she says, taking aim at Blue! She quietly concentrates on a prayer to Gozreh and a micro-stormfront appears above Blue to buffet it with static bursts of lightning and rock it with high winds for *12 NL*.

*R4T22:* Diva has to navigate a fallen otyugh to get to Blue, but does so and snaps at her target to hit it for *13*.

*R4T17:* Jacintha, what do you do?

Otyughs on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

MIXED: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.
* HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Runa: 23. _Prayer_ til R10T23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Diva: 22.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. RS.
Otyugh (Red): 16. (35:66). AOO used.
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (53:66, 12 NL). AOO used.
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
* _Primal warrior stance_: +1 size if helpful for CMB/CMD/resisting special attacks; +2 size for melee weapon damage.
Vivno: 13. 
Dane: 12. RS.
Laori Vaus: 9.

*DEAD/OOC*
Otyugh (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Jacintha finds herself in an unenviable position - she's not flanking  her foe, and can't get to a flanking position without exposing herself  to danger. However, they seem to have the upper hand, so she accepts  this indignity and slashes at Red with both kukris, prizing damage over  accuracy, both kukri striking for *32*. 

*R4T16-15:* Red bites at the newcomer, but she slams the chain hard against its melon so that it is *dazed* by the impact. Blue attacks the big bird with a bite and both tentacles, failing to land a blow.

*R4T14:* Ernak, what do you do?

Vivino on deck, Dane in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

MIXED: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.
* HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Runa: 23. _Prayer_ til R10T23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Diva: 22.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. RS.
Otyugh (Red): 16. (3:66). DAZED til R5T16!!!
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (53:66, 12 NL). 
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
* _Primal warrior stance_: +1 size if helpful for CMB/CMD/resisting special attacks; +2 size for melee weapon damage.
Vivno: 13. 
Dane: 12. RS.
Laori Vaus: 9.

*DEAD/OOC*
Otyugh (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* Ernak concludes his tale of the party's victories over all creatures who  attempt to eat them with a resounding roar of triumph. He then drives  his earthbreaker twice at the nearest otyugh, working himself into an  offensive rhythm, killing it completely.

*R4T13:* Vivino, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Newcomer in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

MIXED: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.
* HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage - ENDS R6T14!!!
* HEROES: +2 to morale to attack/damage for 1 round to allies w/in 30 feet til R5T14!!!
Runa: 23. _Prayer_ til R10T23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Diva: 22.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. RS.
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (53:66, 12 NL). 
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14. 
* _Primal warrior stance_: +1 size if helpful for CMB/CMD/resisting special attacks; +2 size for melee weapon damage.
Vivno: 13. 
Dane: 12. RS.
Laori Vaus: 9.

*DEAD/OOC*
Otyugh (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* *"Welcome to the party new friend!  Now it might be time to get a bit messy...er,"*  Vivino announces.  Then he makes his way through the dead creature in order to help flank with Diva, but with the slippery mud and everything, he doesn't get far before a tentacle slams against his armor. These things have already proven their lethargy, though, so Vivino stops trying to move delicately and continues with purpose, though having tried to be acrobatic, jumping down off the pier, and then moving past the corpse of the dead otyugh means he loses steam once he gets to the enemy/

*R4T12:* Dane, what do you do?

Laori on deck, Runa in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

MIXED: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.
* HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage - ENDS R6T14!!!
* HEROES: +2 to morale to attack/damage for 1 round to allies w/in 30 feet til R5T14!!!
Runa: 23. _Prayer_ til R10T23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Diva: 22.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. RS.
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (53:66, 12 NL). 
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14. 
* _Primal warrior stance_: +1 size if helpful for CMB/CMD/resisting special attacks; +2 size for melee weapon damage.
Vivno: 13. 
Dane: 12. RS.
Laori Vaus: 9.

*DEAD/OOC*
Otyugh (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12:* Dane tries to navigate on or around the fallen otyugh to get to the last active one, even as it snaps at him with its massive maw. Once in position, he gives a mighty swing of his earth breaker to hit it for *35*. 

*R4T9:* Laori scrambles over the other fallen otyugh to get in position to strike the last otyugh, but it took a lot out of her just to go that small amount.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T23:* Runa, what do you do?

Diva on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

MIXED: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.
* HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage - ENDS R6T14!!!
* HEROES: +2 to morale to attack/damage for 1 round to allies w/in 30 feet til R5T14!!!
Runa: 23. _Prayer_ til R10T23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Diva: 22.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. RS.
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (18:66, 12 NL). AOO used.
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14. 
* _Primal warrior stance_: +1 size if helpful for CMB/CMD/resisting special attacks; +2 size for melee weapon damage.
Vivno: 13. 
Dane: 12. RS.
Laori Vaus: 9.

*DEAD/OOC*
Otyugh (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T23:* *"Once more!"* Runa says, keeping up the assault on Blue, pelting it with a mini-storm for another *13 NL*. As luck and skill would have it, that knocks the otyugh unconscious.

*Combat Ends!*

Do you kill the unconscious otyugh, or what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

MIXED: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.
* HEROES: +2 vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage - ENDS R6T14!!!
* HEROES: +2 to morale to attack/damage for 1 round to allies w/in 30 feet til R5T14!!!
Runa: 23. _Prayer_ til R10T23.
* Foreign Trader Harrow Card (Runa only): +2 INT-based checks.
Diva: 22.
Jacintha: 17. Psionic + mithral kukri. RS.
Otyugh (Blue): 15. (18:66, 25 NL). AOO used.
Ernak: 14. _Glitterdust_ lasts til R9T14. 
* _Primal warrior stance_: +1 size if helpful for CMB/CMD/resisting special attacks; +2 size for melee weapon damage.
Vivno: 13. 
Dane: 12. RS.
Laori Vaus: 9.

*DEAD/OOC*
Otyugh (2).

----------


## lostsole31

The Shinglesnipes take the field to much fanfare.  The Emperor flips a coin, and it must have come up heads, as a frightened pig is raised up from the cage below on the PCs' side, right next to Vivino. Vivino looks ready to pounce, but the Emperor waits a full round before he finally cries, *"Go get your pig!"*

*Begin Round One ...

R1T29:* Jacintha, you are the first to go. What do you do? Vivino has yet to "get his pig."

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jacintha: 29.
Dane: 23.
Green: 22.
Blue Thug: 20. (80:80).
Vivino: 17.
Laori: 16.
Brown Thug: 15. (80:80).
Yellow Thug: 7. (80:80).
Purple Thug: 10. (80:80).
Red-Blue Thug (Goalie): 10. (80:80).
Pink Thug: 8. (80:80).
Red Thug: 7. (80:80).
Ernak: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T29:* Jacintha, without a better idea as to what to do, decides to go for some  interference. She moves up to one of the enemy team and directs a punch  their way. She should have gotten him, but she learns that this is a skilled athlete who is on the ball. He manages to move at just the last minute so that Jacintha's ends up impacting neglibly against his studded leather armor.

*R1T23:* Dane, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jacintha: 29.
Dane: 23.
Green: 22.
Blue Thug: 20. (80:80).
Vivino: 17.
Laori: 16.
Brown Thug: 15. (80:80).
Yellow Thug: 7. (80:80).
Purple Thug: 10. (80:80).
Red-Blue Thug (Goalie): 10. (80:80).
Pink Thug: 8. (80:80).
Red Thug: 7. (80:80).
Ernak: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Dane readies himself at the goal for the pig. 

*R1T22-20:* Green charges Ernak with a bull rush, pushing him back 10'. Blue hustles right up to Vivino.

*R1T17:* Vivino, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jacintha: 29.
Dane: 23. READIED to knock the pig away (towards an ally if close) if it comes within reach!!!
Green: 22. (80:80).
Blue Thug: 20. (80:80).
Vivino: 17.
Laori: 16.
Brown Thug: 15. (80:80).
Yellow Thug: 7. (80:80).
Purple Thug: 10. (80:80).
Red-Blue Thug (Goalie): 10. (80:80).
Pink Thug: 8. (80:80).
Red Thug: 7. (80:80).
Ernak: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Vivino lets out a howl of rage as he takes on an animalistic appearance. He reaches in to grab the pig as Blue fails miserably in trying to trip him. With the squirming pig in hand, Vivino jukes the incompetent Blue and darts to the south.

*R1T16:* Laori gets into some type of spooky pose and then hustles deep into the enemy field.

*R1T15-7:* Brown charges Vivino to try and steal the pig. Yellow intercepts Laori and intimidates her. Purple comes up and steals the pig out of Vivino's hands! Red-Blue takes the pit (goal), escorted by Pink. Red shifts position to now be flanking with Purple and tries to elbow Jacintha, but she deftly moves out of the way.

*R1T2:* Ernak, what do you do? The opposition now has the pig (Purple).

Dane on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jacintha: 29.
Dane: 23. READIED to knock the pig away (towards an ally if close) if it comes within reach!!!
Green: 22. (80:80).
Blue Thug: 20. (80:80).
Vivino: 17. RAGING!!! 
Laori: 16. SHAKEN til R2T12!!!
Brown Thug: 15. (80:80). Charged!
Yellow Thug: 12. (80:80).
Purple Thug: 11. (80:80). HOLDING PIG!!!
Red-Blue Thug (Goalie): 10. (80:80).
Pink Thug: 8. (80:80).
Red Thug: 7. (80:80).
Ernak: 2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T2:* Ernak grits his teeth and squares his stance in response to the bullrush before yelling out to his teammates, *"Don't let 'em rest! Keep pushing!"* He then sweeps the legs of the man to his left as he pushes past him to the southwest. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T29:* Jacintha, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 competence weapon attk/ damage. +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Jacintha: 29.
Dane: 23. READIED to knock the pig away (towards an ally if close) if it comes within reach!!!
Green: 22. (80:80).
Blue Thug: 20. (80:80).
Vivino: 17. RAGING!!! 
Laori: 16. SHAKEN til R2T12!!!
Brown Thug: 15. (80:80). Charged!
Yellow Thug: 12. (80:80).
Purple Thug: 11. (80:80). HOLDING PIG!!!
Red-Blue Thug (Goalie): 10. (80:80).
Pink Thug: 8. (80:80).
Red Thug: 7. (80:80).
Ernak: 2. _Primal warrior stance_. INSPIRE COURAGE!
* *Attacks of Opportunity:* Ernak will reserve his AoO to use against  any opponent who moves near him while holding the pig. He will use a  trip attack for that AoO.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T29:* Jacintha moves to flank the pig-carrying enemy team member, but in doing so she completely opens herself up. Purple misses with a kick, but Red strikes Jacintha in a nerve point in her arm for *14 NL + bewildered*. Brown tries to trip her but fails. Jacintha gets to where she was going and delivers  a quick jab to Purple's lower leg for *13 NL + hampered* to hopefully hinder him enough so that  he won't be able to carry the pig as far. 

*R2T23:* Dane, as you observe the goings-on, you realize that as long as you are next to the pit, and as long as the pig has to cross within your reach to get to the pit, you don't have to "ready" an action as such, but take an AOO to block (even w/o Unarmed Combatant). What do you do?

Other team on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 competence weapon attk/ damage. +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Jacintha: 29. BEWILDERED (-2 AC, -4 vs. Red) til R3T29!!!
Dane: 23. READIED to knock the pig away (towards an ally if close) if it comes within reach!!!
Green: 22. (80:80).
Blue Thug: 20. (80:80).
Vivino: 17. RAGING!!! 
Laori: 16. SHAKEN til R2T12!!!
Brown Thug: 15. (80:80). Charged! AOO used.
Yellow Thug: 12. (80:80).
Purple Thug: 11. (80:80, 14 NL). HOLDING PIG!!! AOO used. HAMPERED til R3T29.
Red-Blue Thug (Goalie): 10. (80:80).
Pink Thug: 8. (80:80).
Red Thug: 7. (80:80). AOO used.
Ernak: 2. _Primal warrior stance_. INSPIRE COURAGE!
* *Attacks of Opportunity:* Ernak will reserve his AoO to use against  any opponent who moves near him while holding the pig. He will use a  trip attack for that AoO.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Dane does the only thing he really can do for now. He delays ...

*R2T22-20:* With Ernak isolated, Green sidesteps to flank with the prone Blue. He knees Ernak in the groin for *22 NL + disoriented*. Ernak is focused on the pig-holder, so Blue stands without worry, and kicks Ernak in a vulnerable spot in his upper right arm for *18 NL + disoriented*.

*R2T17:* Vivino, what do you do? Purple has the pig.

Laori on deck, Shinglesnipes in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 competence weapon attk/ damage. +2 morale vs. charm/ fear.
Jacintha: 29. BEWILDERED (-2 AC, -4 vs. Red) til R3T29!!!
Green: 22. (80:80).
Blue Thug: 20. (80:80).
Vivino: 17. RAGING!!! 
Laori: 16. SHAKEN til R2T12!!!
Brown Thug: 15. (80:80). Charged! AOO used.
Yellow Thug: 12. (80:80).
Purple Thug: 11. (80:80, 14 NL). HOLDING PIG!!! AOO used. HAMPERED til R3T29.
Red-Blue Thug (Goalie): 10. (80:80).
Pink Thug: 8. (80:80).
Red Thug: 7. (80:80). AOO used.
Ernak: 2. _Primal warrior stance_. INSPIRE COURAGE! Disoriented til R4T22 (-2 attack rolls, -4 vs. Green/ Blue).
* *Attacks of Opportunity:* Ernak will reserve his AoO to use against  any opponent who moves near him while holding the pig. He will use a  trip attack for that AoO.

Dane: 23. DELAYING!!!

----------

